# Playstation 4 [a million in one!] - Part 2



## Velocity (Nov 20, 2013)

You know the drill. Did Sony just win E3 or what? 

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 20, 2013)

They're making an action game eh?


----------



## ice77 (Nov 20, 2013)

*So someone finally made a part 2. I say it's about time. Either PS4 won't be here until 29th of November here in Europe. Not that I would just buy it off the bat either way. 

Xbone will be here soon(in 2 days) and I'm interested to see fans reaction to the only game I really care about on that console atm. DR3. Game looks as fun as the other 3. *


----------



## Daxter (Nov 20, 2013)

PS4 reigning supreme. Quelle suprise. 




Local EB games here is going through them like hotcakes. Still loads of Xbones stocked high awaiting buyers though...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:
			
		

> You can back out on agreements.



Yes, you can back out of deals but its the manner in which nintendo did it that was unethical. They entertained Sony whilst dealing with Philipps behind their back and then backstabbed then in the public domain.



			
				Unlosing Ranger said:
			
		

> The agreement had nothing to do with carts or discs in the technical sense, we know that because of Phillips.



no, the phillipps deal has no equivalence to the deal with sony, seeing as the whole point in nintendo dealing with philipps was because they weren't happy with the deal they made with sony. they clearly went for something else with phillipps.

the rift between sony and nintendo was about how revenue would be split, sony wanted the disc based sales revenue and nintendo would keep the cartridge sales revenue.



			
				Unlosing Ranger said:
			
		

> It had to do with sony, trying to be tricky bitches.
> As you showed. Neither party is really coming out clean from that.



stop it dude. these are corporations with legal departments the size of small developing cities, nintendo knew fully well what they were getting into. If me and you were to embark on a joint venture and i say _"I will build the tool you need, but i want 75% of the revenue generated_" and you agree to it, how am I being a "tricky bitch"? that makes no sense, you know the terms and you agreed to them. I understand you feeling that you made a dumb decision in hindsight, but that's not my fault. That's your damage.



			
				Unlosing Ranger said:
			
		

> Competition that would happen afterwards anyway.
> It would have hurt far more if they went forward with it.
> Sony would have eaten almost all of the profits with the disc based system on their own console to boot.



maybe, maybe not. Kutaragi had been pushing for sony to get into gaming for years and got shut down several times because sony looked at consoles as _"toys"_ and they didn't want to delve into that. But getting made to look stupid in the media is what got them to jump in.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2013)

I hope those people who redeemed your codes for Sony Unlimited music remember to switch off your auto-renewal setting, because they will charge your credit card after the 30 day free trial is over.


----------



## ice77 (Nov 20, 2013)

*What happened to the days when we bought game consoles to actually play games and didn't pretend everything "should be all in one entertainment b.....zzzzzz".*
*
Also lol for music in any console...can someone remind me what the internet was for again? Pretty much for everything of that sort related no?*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2013)

ice77 said:


> *What happened to the days when we bought game consoles to actually play games and didn't pretend everything "should be all in one entertainment.....zzzzzz".*
> *
> Also lol for music in any console...can someone remind me what the internet was for again? Pretty much everything of that sort related no?*


----------



## ice77 (Nov 20, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


>


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 20, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


>



oh shit lolol


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 20, 2013)

*DF: PS4 COD frame judder caused by frame rate HIGHER than 60fps*



lol DF.............................LOLOL


----------



## Gino (Nov 20, 2013)

in this hoe


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 20, 2013)

The PS4 is too powerful.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 20, 2013)

Imagine how games will look in 7 years time

just look at the differences between Resistance and The Last of Us. It's gonna be good


----------



## dream (Nov 20, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *DF: PS4 COD frame judder caused by frame rate HIGHER than 60fps*
> 
> 
> 
> lol DF.............................LOLOL



This game is a mess.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 20, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> Imagine how games will look in 7 years time
> 
> just look at the differences between Resistance and The Last of Us. It's gonna be good



Im sorry but you'll never see Star Citizen caliber stuff on your PS4. Stop being a graphics whore for fucks sake


----------



## dream (Nov 20, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Im sorry but you'll never see Star Citizen caliber stuff on your PS4. Stop being a graphics whore for fucks sake





> Minimum:
> 
> Dual core CPU
> GTX 460
> ...





The PS4 is in-between the proposed minimum and recommended specs for Star Citizen when it comes to cpu/gpu so we can get Star Citizen level graphics.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 20, 2013)

^ Correct. Star Citizen could be run on PS4 pretty decently, especially if they use the GPU for GPGPU tasks. And the devs already have PS4 devkits to start with.

Personally, Star citizen sold out on its bleeding edge tech pledge the second it made graphical sliders a priority. But i don't fault them. Its just a reality that you have to work with different kinds of hardware configurations and not every body is going to have a top end rig. 

You can have the devs come out and say "we're not going to compromise our vision for blahblahblah" all they want, but its just still lipservice catering to the enthusiast audience. Again i don't blame them. The game is funded by crowdfunders who want a high end PC game like Crysis was in 2007. But being well optimized is simply a fact of life in this ergonomic day and age.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 20, 2013)

Framerate and draw distance tho..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 20, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> stop it dude. these are corporations with legal departments the size of small developing cities, nintendo knew fully well what they were getting into. If me and you were to embark on a joint venture and i say _"I will build the tool you need, but i want 75% of the revenue generated_" and you agree to it, how am I being a "tricky bitch"? that makes no sense, you know the terms and you agreed to them. I understand you feeling that you made a dumb decision in hindsight, but that's not my fault. That's your damage.


I'd punch you in the face and walk away. 75% is a bullshit amount. 

Things aren't that clear cut there is fine print. There are games that would have only fit on the Disc without a *great *amount of effort involved. It's essentially stealing sales.
Nintendo would be spending money, but not making any. Nintendo don't do debts yo.

They got out of it and sony isn't as pure as you think it is. Deal with that on your own time.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 20, 2013)

The deal was actually pretty fair on paper, Nintendo needed the cd technology if they wanted to compete in the future and Sony was going to supply the hardware and expertise.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 20, 2013)

things happened and the present is what it is. i don't see the point of arguing over things none of us could possibly know, especially concerning these two conglomerates


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2013)

LOL...I didn't eve realize that you get Technical fouls on NBA 2K14 for cursing. PSeye camera/Mic caught me saying something after a B.S. call and I got a technical. Tried it again to see if it was just a coincidence and it wasn't


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 20, 2013)

So a Monster Hunter clone comes out, tops the game charts, almost reaches MH4 numbers and propels the Vita so much that it actually manages to outsell the 3DS in bulk. 

I can't even wrap my head around Japan's obsession with this type of fucking game.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 20, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So a Monster Hunter clone comes out, tops the game charts, almost reaches MH4 numbers and propels the Vita so much that it actually manages to outsell the 3DS in bulk.
> 
> I can't even wrap around my head Japan's obsession with this type of fucking game.



God Eater was a really popular MH clone on the PSP that managed to make a name for itself without having to constantly be compared to MH. People have been looking forward to the sequel for a long time now, so it's no surprise it sold so well. Now the question is whether the game has legs, or if everyone who wanted it just bought it.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 20, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> LOL...I didn't eve realize that you get Technical fouls on NBA 2K14 for cursing. PSeye camera/Mic caught me saying something after a B.S. call and I got a technical. Tried it again to see if it was just a coincidence and it wasn't



Now you can't even say fuck you to your games ;P


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> They got out of it and sony isn't as pure as you think it is. Deal with that on your own time.



maybe so, not in this instance tho

so yeah, your posts are redundant denial filled messes at this point



Kira Yamato said:


> LOL...I didn't eve realize that you get Technical fouls on NBA 2K14 for cursing. PSeye camera/Mic caught me saying something after a B.S. call and I got a technical. Tried it again to see if it was just a coincidence and it wasn't



that is awesome, bet it can get annoying if you forget about it tho



Deathbringerpt said:


> So a Monster Hunter clone comes out, tops the game charts, almost reaches MH4 numbers and propels the Vita so much that it actually manages to outsell the 3DS in bulk.
> 
> I can't even wrap my head around Japan's obsession with this type of fucking game.



they should also make a ps4+vita bundle for around $550 or $579+game and 3 months ps plus subscription

that would take the vita further


----------



## Max Thunder (Nov 20, 2013)

Yo IGN reviewed the PS4 and gave it an 8.2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> Yo IGN reviewed the PS4 and gave it an 8.2



Sounds pretty fair to me. 

I'm guessing the X-Box one will probably end up getting a similar score.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 20, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So a Monster Hunter clone comes out, tops the game charts, *almost reaches MH4 numbers* and propels the Vita so much that it actually manages to outsell the 3DS in bulk.
> 
> I can't even wrap my head around Japan's obsession with this type of fucking game.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 20, 2013)

Come on folks be Honest. God Eater shipped 500K. Only sold 300k.
PSP acounted for a little less than half of that 
Vita TV only sold 30% through.
Crap week all around.

3DS going to sell more in the following weeks.

Wii Party U and WiiU held


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 20, 2013)

Wait, almost reached MH4 numbers? 

I'm pretty sure that MH4 sold, like, 800k on its first day, and it would've been more if all of the pre-orders hadn't been sold out weeks in advance.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 20, 2013)

Mh4 outsold P3rd^

3DS is 4 million away from 18 million.
PSP Sold 19million lifetime


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 20, 2013)

Whelp, shitty memory on the MH4 numbers. Thought it was only 200k, not that I payed that much attention on it, my bad. I was impressed by the Vita numbers more than anything else and more Monster Hunter clones selling like crazy.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 20, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> maybe so, not in this instance tho
> 
> so yeah, your posts are redundant denial filled messes at this point


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 20, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> LOL...I didn't eve realize that you get Technical fouls on NBA 2K14 for cursing. PSeye camera/Mic caught me saying something after a B.S. call and I got a technical. Tried it again to see if it was just a coincidence and it wasn't



Wow, didn't know that either.

Will try it tonight to see how that goes.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 20, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Whelp, shitty memory on the MH4 numbers. Thought it was only 200k, not that I payed that much attention on it, my bad. I was impressed by the Vita numbers more than anything else and more Monster Hunter clones selling like crazy.



Nah, that would've been bad sales for a title like MH4. It's almost at 3 million right now, iirc.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 20, 2013)

i don understand how you review a console before its even begun what the fuck


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 20, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> i don understand how you review a console before its even begun what the fuck



i don't understand review "scores" for consoles


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> LOL...I didn't eve realize that you get Technical fouls on NBA 2K14 for cursing. PSeye camera/Mic caught me saying something after a B.S. call and I got a technical. Tried it again to see if it was just a coincidence and it wasn't



Not gonna lie, that's actually really cool.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 21, 2013)

My Killzone review with my friend. 

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EE7ngIpBwNg&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 21, 2013)

I dont see how people dont have ps+, between my ps3 and vita I have like 70 games. There are like 50 I havent even touched yet. Im not even going to have my ps4 till like spring and ill have free games already waiting for me.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 21, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> Yo IGN reviewed the PS4 and gave it an 8.2



Honestly this is what urks me about ratings out of ten.  If they are going to put x.y/10 why not just make it a full out percentage.  So instead of 8.2/10 they go full out and just say 82%.  (Not that there is really any difference between 8.2 and 8 in grand scale of things)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 21, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Nah, that would've been bad sales for a title like MH4. It's almost at 3 million right now, iirc.



Its phsyical sales are post 3 million right now. Digital not included


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 21, 2013)

So I tried Blacklight: Retribution...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't even understand how these guys can rate a console with numbers anyway. I mean what? Just stick with "Bad, Passable, Good and Great" as scores. Rating a console as if it were a video game is ridiculous.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 21, 2013)

I can't rate video games, the only thing it does is trivialize the experience.


----------



## Max Thunder (Nov 21, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I don't even understand how these guys can rate a console with numbers anyway. I mean what? Just stick with "Bad, Passable, Good and Great" as scores. Rating a console as if it were a video game is ridiculous.



I know, especially this early into it's life cycle.

Let's not forget that this console is extremely dynamic in terms of progression and it can only get better from now considering that it's launch is probably the worst phase of it's life cycle anyway...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Whelp, shitty memory on the MH4 numbers. Thought it was only 200k, not that I payed that much attention on it, my bad. I was impressed by the Vita numbers more than anything else and more Monster Hunter clones selling like crazy.



yeah MH numbers are insane in Japan. The MH clone did good tho. 

this is how MH4 is doing

*Monster Hunter 4 breaks 3 million sold in Japan, keeps on truckin' into the holiday season
*


> The latest issue of Famitsu reported that Monster Hunter 4, released on Nintendo 3DS on Sept. 14 in Japan, has just broken the three-million sales mark in that country. Two months after launch, it's still selling at the rate of 40,000 copies or so a week in Japan, even after charting 1.88 million copies sold in the first two days after release. (The game was a massive boon to 3DS sales, too ? Nintendo sold 298,000 systems the week after MH4's release, over four times the figure for the previous week.)



I still can't believe that Sony let this franchises go from their hands.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 21, 2013)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> So I tried Blacklight: Retribution...




Really? Heard it was fun. What a shame.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 21, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Really? Heard it was fun. What a shame.



It's not awful. But they haven't really optimized it for the PS4. The framerate and general performance is not good. And to be honest the pay wall is too high for my tastes. You can technically get all the guns and outfits and stuff with in game money, but the prices are so high it would be such a grind to get any enjoyment out of the game. And when I already have Killzone and Battlefield 4... I just don't think it's worth the time.

It could be a lot worse and I'm sure it'll be fun when/if they get it running well, but I can think of better ways to spend my time and my 5 gigs. Like Resogun... which I'm ranked in the top 150 on Arcade(Experienced) now =D

Sooooo addicting


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> My Killzone review with my friend.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]EE7ngIpBwNg[/YOUTUBE]



fixed that for you.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 21, 2013)

> *
> GameStop Corp. (GME), the largest specialty retailer of video games, said its initial allocation of Sony Corp. (6758) PlayStation 4 consoles sold out and that 2.3 million customers are waiting for the devices.
> *
> Initial sales of the player exceeded its predecessor, the PlayStation 3, by more than 80 percent in the first few days, executives of the Grapevine, Texas-based chain said today on a conference call with analysts. They also anticipate a large waiting list for Microsoft Corp. (MSFT)’s Xbox One, suggesting a prolonged industry sales slump is ending.
> ...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 21, 2013)

return of the king


----------



## dream (Nov 21, 2013)

At just Gamestop...I'm impressed.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 21, 2013)

So... Gamestop kept taking pre-orders despite the fact that they knew they wouldn't be able to fulfill the demand? Sony is having enough trouble replacing defective units, which they say won't even be available until 2014. Considering that replacing defective units _should_ come first, it means that all of those "2.4 million" that are still waiting are SOL until the new year.

Something about this seems really fishy. Usually, when pre-orders run out, Gamestop says "Nope, sorry, no more left." That happened with the WiiU. When Gamestop ran out of pre-orders they started turning people away. Why is the PS4 any different?

Like I said, sounds fishy. Hopefully we'll be able to see real, recorded numbers soon, independent of sources that have a financial incentive to potentially inflate numbers. The fact that Gamestop took that many pre-orders when they could only fulfill 1/3 of the number is a huge red flag.

Compared to the launches of the Wii and the PS2, the PS4's numbers look obnoxiously inflated.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 21, 2013)

They also say the ones responsible for their increased forecasts is due to the 2DS/3DS selling like hotcakes


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 21, 2013)

Granted, I might be wrong, and there really are nearly 4 million pre-orders in North America alone. But the numbers sound ridiculous.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 21, 2013)

Its absolutely ridiculous. There arent that many pre-orders here


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 21, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> So... Gamestop kept taking pre-orders despite the fact that they knew they wouldn't be able to fulfill the demand? Sony is having enough trouble replacing defective units, which they say won't even be available until 2014. Considering that replacing defective units _should_ come first, it means that all of those "2.4 million" that are still waiting are SOL until the new year..



not true or at least conflicting reports:



you shouldn't hold that _"not getting replaced until jan"_ as "truthfact" because a significant number of people are getting theirs replaced effective immediately

Also, there's several reports of retailers having but holding back ps4 stock for black friday bonanza


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 21, 2013)

Conflicting reports aside, it still means that Gamestop was only able to fulfill 1/3 of the pre-orders they took, when they're supposed to (or usually) stop taking pre-orders once they run out.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 21, 2013)

> ?We still have over *2.3 million customers on the** First to Know List*, which indicates continued demand for months to come,? GameStop President Tony Bartel said on the call."



Those 2.3 million are probably just on a waiting list.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 21, 2013)

Its the gamestop first to know list, basically when they get a new batch of consoles, they send out Emails to people who registered, telling them they have a week to come in and buy the console or they selling it to someone else. Its exactly like what they did with the Wii U.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> not true or at least conflicting reports:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well that is normal. All the retailers do that with a new device.



Death-kun said:


> Conflicting reports aside, it still means that Gamestop was only able to fulfill 1/3 of the pre-orders they took, when they're supposed to (or usually) stop taking pre-orders once they run out.



This is really weird to me. So if I am in the waiting list with the 2.3 Millions, does that mean I have to wait like an idiot until February? what stops me from  me to cancel my pre order and get something else?  this is like the iphone waiting list. 50% or less of the people usually stays on such list.. but the desire of the PS4 is very high. Nobody can denied that.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 21, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Its the gamestop first to know list, basically when they get a new batch of consoles, they send out Emails to people who registered, telling them they have a week to come in and buy the console or they selling it to someone else. Its exactly like what they did with the Wii U.



Pretty much


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Its the gamestop first to know list, basically when they get a new batch of consoles, they send out Emails to people who registered, telling them they have a week to come in and buy the console or they selling it to someone else. Its exactly like what they did with the Wii U.



but the new batch is not until February correct?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Well that is normal. All the retailers do that with a new device.



point was, there's ps4's around and i'm assuming since broken ones are said to be getting replaced effective immediately by both sony and retailers, people won't have to wait til jan 




Malvingt2 said:


> what stops me from  me to cancel my pre order and get something else?



because ps4. fuck else you gonna get? a U? 

i kid, i kid, that was a joke, but seriously tho pre-orders don't have a 100% conversion rate into sales so those won't happen, but it is however a good indication of consumer interest in the product, coupled with the numbers they did already, ps4 is in a good place


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 21, 2013)

> but the new batch is not until February correct?



I don't know, could be. The whole point of it is like a psuedo preorder list, so people can make sure they have a console when they go and buy it when the batch arrives and not have it sold out.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> but the new batch is not until February correct?



Why do you think this?


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 21, 2013)

On a related note. Did anyone see the new South Park episode mocking the console wars... and game of thrones? ;P 

Pretty accurate.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Why do you think this?



I read it somewhere on the internet. Maybe GAF  or GT forum/


----------



## Reyes (Nov 21, 2013)

Still need to watch it, I've heard it's a trilogy of episodes am I correct about that?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> On a related note. Did anyone see the new South Park episode mocking the console wars... and game of thrones? ;P
> 
> Pretty accurate.



Of course Cartman would be an XBox guy.

/GAFlevelpost


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2013)

*The official Crash Bandicoot website, owned and operated by Activison, is down. And all references to the franchise have been removed from Activision.com.*


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 21, 2013)

I hope to god Sony has bought Crash back. I'll admit that, after playing, Knack isn't as bad as the reviews made it seem but at the same time it was missing a special something. Sony is missing one of those nice "Mario/Sonic" simple mascots. The one that can give you a great platforming/action/adventure title. Super Mario 3D World proves that you can make a great family friendly title if you put all of your resources into it. Nintendo did damn well. Just imagine what Sony could do to Crash if they put their studios into it with the technology we have now.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 21, 2013)

i don't know how a new crash would be received in this time period, nostalgia can only take you so far unless you're Mario

and i also think Naughty Dog grew out of crash like games, still excited at the possibility as it was one of my favorites back then


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 21, 2013)

I think if they came up with a story similar to how it was with the originals, say Crash 1's simple storyline without the girlfriend, then I think it would work. If they could turn the graphics up a bit and keep it cartoony and yet next-gen that would be great. For a game like Crash they'd have to kill the gameplay though. Bring in nostalgia, old music, the charm of the originals but make the gameplay great and they would be fine. I can see it working potentially but it would have to be unique.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 21, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Still need to watch it, I've heard it's a trilogy of episodes am I correct about that?



Seems to be that way, I've seen the two that are out. 

Oh god it's amazing lol.  

Butters nailed my thoughts on Game of Thrones XD I love it but yeah.. 

Really takes the mickey out of fan boys ;P


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2013)

I thought I loved Crash, but it turned out that I actually loved ND.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *The official Crash Bandicoot website, owned and operated by Activison, is down. And all references to the franchise have been removed from Activision.com.*



Oh, shit. It's happening.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> fixed that for you.




Thanks man, how do I do that now? The Youtube button up top doesn't seem to be working...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 21, 2013)

2.3 million in backorders. 

We've got a monster on our hands folks.



crazymtf said:


> Thanks man, how do I do that now? The Youtube button up top doesn't seem to be working...



When you put a link in the Youtube tag, only put in the text that comes after watch?v=


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2013)

wow just finding that out.


----------



## Max Thunder (Nov 21, 2013)

They should do it the old school way, I think old school games were loved the way they were, when developers start trying to adapt to the times it could backfire on them ala Sonic.

They have a chance to rehash the story and go back to the original conflict between Cortex and Crash.

They can do this game with a cartoon graphics as long as it holds amazing gameplay, I don't think people would be too fussed. I mean just look at Rayman, it's a lot more cartoony now than even it's PS1 days and due to it's gameplay it's one of the best games of this generation (in my opinion anyway)

By the way KN, I don't think Crash had a girlfriend, the girl they hanged around with was his sister wasn't it?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 21, 2013)

i don't think naughty dog should handle a new crash

media molecule on the other hand would likely do an amazing job with it, Tearaway looks amazing


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 21, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I think if they came up with a story similar to how it was with the originals, say Crash 1's simple storyline without the girlfriend, then I think it would work. If they could turn the graphics up a bit and keep it cartoony and yet next-gen that would be great. For a game like Crash they'd have to kill the gameplay though. Bring in nostalgia, old music, the charm of the originals but make the gameplay great and they would be fine. I can see it working potentially but it would have to be unique.



This is probably one of the reasons why Mario has been able to remain relevant so long compared to other platformers.


No story.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2013)

Crash never went up in quality so it dwindled that and it tried to be mario way too early.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Nov 21, 2013)

I still love Crash...


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 21, 2013)

the triliology of crash back in the ps1 days where one of the best games back then and CTR is still the best kart racing game even now in my opinion. id really want naughty dog to be working on a crash game. 

a Swedish website reported that sony santa monica and naughty dog are collaborating on the game. if that's true that would be great in my opinion.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2013)

Crash without ND was ass, even Twinsanity was bitchmade..

I'd give santa monica a shot tho.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 21, 2013)

Khris said:


> Crash without ND was ass, even Twinsanity was bitchmade..
> 
> I'd give santa monica a shot tho.



have you seen  tho?

i haven't been this excited about a platformer in a while, seriously, tearaway would be at home on a nintendo platform, can't wait til i have the funds to buy it

and its why i think they should handle crash


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> have you seen  tho?
> 
> i haven't been this excited about a platformer in a while, seriously, tearaway would be at home on a nintendo platform, can't wait til i have the funds to buy it
> 
> and its why i think they should handle crash



Wow. Never heard of this. This looks amazing. Where the hell is the PR for this game? 

The art style is definitely something I can see myself being sucked into. Level design looks lovely as well. 

If I ever buy a Vita, I'll give this a try surely.

EDIT: I knew I felt a LBP vibe. LOL. And that's a good thing.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 21, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> have you seen  tho?
> 
> i haven't been this excited about a platformer in a while, seriously, tearaway would be at home on a nintendo platform, can't wait til i have the funds to buy it
> 
> and its why i think they should handle crash



been wanting to talk about this game for a while but didn't want to dig up the vita thread. the game is getting great reviews looks very charming.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2013)

If only PS4 allowed direct uploads to Youtube. 

I'm settling for posting some of my game play vids on facebook instead.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2013)

Facebook? that dying site?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> have you seen  tho?



Wow, I thought you were exaggerating and I wasn't really expecting much, but the trailers for that game were boss. _*That*_ is how you use the gimmicks on your handheld.

Not big on the aesthetic, but the game looks great all the same. How come I've never heard of this?


----------



## dream (Nov 21, 2013)

I got a kick out of this.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Facebook? that dying site?


Damn right. 

because myspace is the wave of the future


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2013)

Finished off Knack.  Guess I will move to Kill Zone next.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2013)

Dream said:


> I got a kick out of this.



Colbert continues to give me reasons for loving his show.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 21, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> This is probably one of the reasons why Mario has been able to remain relevant so long compared to other platformers.
> 
> 
> No story.



Mario's story is pretty simply and the same with Crash 1-3. If they made the story simple and worked on the gameplay they could have a giant on their hands. Have them study on what made the original Crash so loved and then study on what they could do that people would love for crash. Factor that in with their own original style and skills and boom, amazing game. Story isn't important for a platformer. All we need is that great gameplay. 





Max Thunder said:


> They should do it the old school way, I think old school games were loved the way they were, when developers start trying to adapt to the times it could backfire on them ala Sonic.
> 
> They have a chance to rehash the story and go back to the original conflict between Cortex and Crash.
> 
> ...



Actually that would be damn well. Just next-gen it up and boom we have a great game. They could even mix it in with the type of platform/open-worldness that a lot of the games that era had such as Gex 2-3 if it worked well, 

The co-creator of Crash said this in an interview in May earlier this year. 


> "Crash needs a total reboot. There’s an opportunity to reset the history, and go back to his creation story and the original conflict with Cortex. In that context, you could reprise classic Crash 1 and 2’s settings and villains. It would make sense to use a more modern, free-roaming style. I would concentrate on Looney Tunes-esque animation and really addictive action. That’s what we did with the original Crash, and there’s no reason it couldn’t be done today. Given [Activision's] Crash games, people forget that he was once cool. [Naughty Dog's] Crash had a certain whimsical edge to him. Sure, it was goofy – but it wasn’t dumb."



Amazing. 

In Crash 1 he had a girlfriend I believe but she never showed up in the other titles while in the other games his sister was his teammate.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## The World (Nov 22, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> have you seen  tho?
> 
> i haven't been this excited about a platformer in a while, seriously, tearaway would be at home on a nintendo platform, can't wait til i have the funds to buy it
> 
> and its why i think they should handle crash



I'm all in for tearaway


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 22, 2013)

Playing AC4 on that PS4. No big jump really but still fun. The ship parts...boring as fuck...tryin gto get past em.


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 22, 2013)

That's like...the core gameplay element.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 22, 2013)

One more week to go for Euro gamers! 

Dammit, I wanted to get PS4 on launch day but at same time, I'm due a family visit few days after 29th nov.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 22, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> That's like...the core gameplay element.



What was he expecting from a Pirate-themed game?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 22, 2013)

_"not a big jump"_

what was he expecting from assassin's creed?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Nov 22, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Playing AC4 on that PS4. No big jump really but still fun. *The ship parts...boring as fuck...tryin gto get past em.*


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 22, 2013)

people using the ps4 camera and the playroom to stream their "shows" to twitch:





this is awesome

in before couples start streaming amateur porn


----------



## Gino (Nov 22, 2013)

Ps4 porn awaits


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 22, 2013)

man, this guy got "big" he's getting crazy exposure, and for whatever reason i can't stop watching 



hopefully twitch nor sony shuts down this shit because i could see some people coming up with amazing shows and i would totally spend a couple hours on my ps4 just watching

hell, this will probably sell a few ps4 cameras


----------



## dream (Nov 22, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> people using the ps4 camera and the playroom to stream their "shows" to twitch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love Yoshida's tweet:


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 22, 2013)

We need a PSN ID thread where we trade ID's


----------



## soulnova (Nov 22, 2013)

Dream said:


> I love Yoshida's tweet:



And so it begins.




crazymtf said:


> Playing AC4 on that PS4. No big jump really but still fun. *The ship parts...boring as fuck...tryin gto get past em.*


----------



## Reyes (Nov 22, 2013)

It's real


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 22, 2013)

where is that from? i'm very much interested


----------



## Reyes (Nov 22, 2013)

UK only for right now apparently.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2013)

Apart from Gravity Rush and the game PointBlank showed me yesterday, Vita games are ass.


There was also a black and white puzzle platformer from launch but I forgot the name. Anyways, still too soon to buy a vita  


@the playroom twitch thingy; that seems like a cool ass feature.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 22, 2013)

Zidane said:


> UK only for right now apparently.







Khris said:


> Apart from Gravity Rush and the game PointBlank showed me yesterday, Vita games are ass.
> 
> There was also a black and white puzzle platformer from launch but I forgot the name. Anyways, still too soon to buy a vita



Muramasa Rebirth is amazing
Soul Sacrifice is awesome
Killzone Mercenary is great
Persona 4 don't think any words are needed

purchase entirely justified. and i don't think its too early at all, specially if you're picking up a ps4, hence why sony making this bundle. Vita and ps4 relationship is seamless. 

hopefully it will get the vita going because it truly is great hardware, i have one but i'm gonna pick another one for my girl, she likes rayman legends so i'll get a vita and that for her


----------



## Shadow (Nov 22, 2013)

Holy. Shit upgrading the hard drive is super fucking easy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2013)

Muramasa Rebirth is legit (forgot about that one) Vanillaware 
Not into Persona
FPS on a handheld? No thanx. Plus, Killzone is pretty meh in general 
Soul Sacrifice? Seen it, didn't like it. 

To me it's still to early. I'll wait for another price cut, and for many other games to come out.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 22, 2013)

killzone feels like a console game tho, honestly. i had the same thought process til i tried it, specially after how ass COD was on the vita, but killzone merc is at worst a 8/10, the multiplayer is legit.

i like rpgs so persona and soul sac are my type of dish, i'm also getting dragon's crown for vita

but fair enough tho


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 22, 2013)

Persona 4 is the happy go lucky shit Atlus made.

For a dungeon crawler,everyone loves the dating sim elements,

The dungeons are boring compared to everything else.

And the memory cards are too expensive.

And the Vita 2000 is not here in the states.

So get a japanese vita


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2013)

tearaway is amazing


----------



## Kagekatsu (Nov 22, 2013)

Question, any of you going to try Planetside 2 when it comes out?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 22, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Muramasa Rebirth is amazing
> Soul Sacrifice is awesome
> Killzone Mercenary is great
> Persona 4 don't think any words are needed
> ...


Can just get it on the wii cheaper.
Don't know.
It's killzone.
just get a ps2 and persona 4.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Can just get it on the wii cheaper.
> Don't know.
> It's killzone.
> just get a ps2 and persona 4.



I routinely play (PS2) Persona 4 on my backwards compatible PS3 

The PS4/Vita bundle looks sweet but since I already have a PS4 it's pretty much a moot point. A new Persona game on the Vita will most likely force my hand in getting the handheld.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 22, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Can just get it on the wii cheaper.*
> Don't know.
> It's killzone.
> *just get a ps2 and persona 4.*



Except without all the improvements and the extra content.

I sure love having a beta of a game while the improved version is in another console altogether. Sure love the gaming industry.

Whatever, as long as Marvelous doesn't go under.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 22, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Can just get it on the wii cheaper.
> Don't know.
> It's killzone.
> just get a ps2 and persona 4.



both are superior on the vita, plus, more content


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 22, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> both are superior on the vita, plus, more content



The content isn't exactly that robust. 
Really buying a wii and a ps2 is a better deal and would still be cheaper than getting a vita.
I mean why do you think people aren't buying it


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 23, 2013)

not a better deal at all

for the same reason they haven't been buying a U


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2013)

Going to buy Need for Speed today. I haven't played a NFS game since Need for Speed III:Hot Pursuit (PC), I hope it's changed a bit over the last 15+ years


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 23, 2013)

Naughty Dog just scored big time


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 23, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Naughty Dog just scored big time



It's even funnier when you consider that she's married to the 343 senior art director. That's some starcrossed lovers shit right there.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2013)

I've never seen someone being so happy over not having to use Windows 8  Hilarious


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I've never seen someone being so happy over not having to use Windows 8  Hilarious



Have you talked to literally anyone? It puts people in a pretty good mood.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 23, 2013)

can't believe ND added her to the team


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 23, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> It's even funnier when you consider that she's married to the 343 senior art director. That's some starcrossed lovers shit right there.



wouldn't be surprised if he joined her


----------



## TylerDurden (Nov 23, 2013)

That PS4 + Vita bundle looks totally sweet.

I'm still not sure about buying a Vita but that package still looks so mouth-watering nonetheless.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 23, 2013)

lol she deleted that tweet and put up this instead


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 23, 2013)

they probably got on her for that, people catch emotions quickly and twitter is an open social platform for the most part

i'm still laughing at that tweet tho


----------



## Takamura Bear (Nov 23, 2013)

I popped into my local GAME store earlier today and they had a PS4 booth set up. Knack was playable but I didn't bother to touch it as I only wanted to get my hands on the controller.

The Dualshock 4 is really nice, fits in your hand just perfectly. It did feel a little on the small side, but I think this is because I'm so used to gripping the 360 pad all the time. Looking forward to getting one this Christmas. 

Xbox One was there, although it was unplayable and not even switched on.


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 23, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> wouldn't be surprised if he joined her



There seems to be a tendency for Halo devs to defect to Sony these days. Jaime Griesemer from the original dev team is working on inFamous: Second Son and Bungie themselves have been rubbing elbows with Sony ever since the PS4 was announced.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2013)

I was waiting for Drive Club to be my first driving game for the PS4 but NFS: Rivals has become a great substitute.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 23, 2013)

wow getting Corrinne Yu is a huge fucking steal, I'm definitely excited for what ND's gonna be putting out on the PS4


----------



## ice77 (Nov 23, 2013)

*Just today I went to my local mall and big electronic stores to see how well they where promoting PS4 and Spybox 180. LOL MediaMarkt didn't even promote PS4 anywhere and it will hit the shelves in less than a week. They still have huge posters of GTA5 which premiered in September(also Diablo3 which should be old news by now).

GAME only got 1 poster promoting it. Something like get a ps4 with 2 games...that's it. Talk about lame marketing. *


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 23, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> I was waiting for Drive Club to be my first driving game for the PS4 but NFS: Rivals has become a great substitute.


Need for speed Most Wanted is a better game though.
Been playing dat sweet Criterion work on my WiiU XD


----------



## dream (Nov 23, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I've never seen someone being so happy over not having to use Windows 8  Hilarious



Microsoft fucked up big time with Windows 8. 

Anyways, this was a pretty good acquisition for ND.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 23, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> not a better deal at all
> 
> for the same reason they haven't been buying a U



Because the vita is beating the ps2,ps1,wii,and gamecube library surreeee

So it's mostly because it's full of ports?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 23, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Because the vita is beating the ps2,ps1,wii,and gamecube library surreeee
> 
> So it's mostly because it's full of ports?



them consoles are obsolete, the vita gets better versions of their games, its portable, remote play and has future potential

i guess its not for the same reason they haven't been buying a U then because that one hardly gets ports 

your arms are too short to box with god


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 23, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> them consoles are obsolete, the vita gets better versions of their games, its portable, remote play and has future potential
> 
> i guess its not for the same reason they haven't been buying a U then because that one hardly gets ports
> 
> your arms are too short to box with god



Nah, not superior in anyway library sucks too much, the vita getting an extra .1 on the versions being better doesn't help it and it's future potential is killed by 3ds.

All I'm seeing from vita is ports, half the games you mentioned are ports.

You don't even have arms.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 23, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Nah, not superior in anyway library sucks too much, the vita getting an extra .1 on the versions being better doesn't help it and it's future potential is killed by 3ds.
> 
> All I'm seeing from vita is ports, half the games you mentioned are ports.
> 
> You don't even have arms.



do you even read the shit you post?

you said them consoles would be a better deal than the vita, those consoles are obsolete, and if your problem with the vita is the fact that it gets ports what's the point of getting them consoles when the versions of their games on the vita get are superior and have extra content?

those consoles are dead, they aren't getting new shit, the vita is relevant, whether as a ps4 peripheral or as a stand alone system, it gets/will get games = future potential, which is dictated mostly by sony

i am god


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2013)

Vita is a system I refuse to get unless there's a game that compels me to get it. Unfortunately that hasn't occurred. The closest one would be Persona 4 Golden, but it really didn't make much sense to pay roughly $200 for an updated version of a game that I just finished it's original version a mere a couple of months earlier.

Now, Atlus announcement that's set to come out within the next 11 hours or so may force my hand but before that there wasn't one game in specific where I screamed "gotta have"


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 23, 2013)

A lot of ports doesn't make me wanna get a system either. 

I loved PSP but Vita? Needs some work game wise for now. 

P4 I play on emulator, the only game that had enough notable extras for me to want to buy it EVER was KH2FM.  

I don't mind ports but I prefer them later on down the library, Vita should focus on making it's own presence first.  

I won't forget my 1000's of hours in Phantasy Star Portable 2, it is to this day my favorite of the PSU series of PS games. Too bad going online was a complete bitch.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 23, 2013)

It will soon with that bundle.  Sony might not be good at selling consoles with first party titles but they are good at selling consoles.


That cloud shit is going to get really popular with folks who don't pay their electric bills and can keep their PS4's running for long periods of time.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 23, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> It will soon with that bundle.  Sony might not be good at selling consoles with first party titles but they are good at selling consoles.



???

this statement

please elaborate


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 23, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> ???
> 
> this statement
> 
> please elaborate



The reason why the Vita doesn't sell well is because it's running into similar problems Nintendo faces with it's consoles.   

Sony doesn't have enough resources to focus on making a decent amount of first strong party games to truly sell the handheld the way nintendo has managed. (A part of me wants to say "talent" but that's inaccurate) 

Because of that there's not enough Vita's about to warrant crazy third party support.  And since Sony probably might never be able to gain that necessary momentum with handheld games from their first party studios they might have better luck using it as a functionality with the PS4 which is amazingly popular.

More Vita's get sold based on it's correlations between the crazy popular PS4 , more vita's get sold more, third party developers jump on board.  This is what i mean when i say they are good at selling consoles.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 23, 2013)

Nintendo's probably going to downsize the WiiU into a handheld in 6-7 years and establish it as a highly connective device with their next hardware system and allow that to connect to the WiiU ( Which probably like the wii will be 3000 gamecubes duct aped together)

Since they have both hardware teams merged and intend to keep producing two devices


----------



## fireking77 (Nov 24, 2013)

Anyone help ?,cani have more then one account on PlayStation4?


----------



## TylerDurden (Nov 24, 2013)

^ The prices of its peripherals have never been an actual problem for me in fact i was surprised at how much cheaper they were than i thought but there is a serious scarcity of games on the handheld and i'm not one to play ports given how precious my gaming time is nowadays since i'm getting busy and i don't have time to replay a game.

That's not to say there are not any good games on the handheld it's just not nearly enough of them.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 24, 2013)

I replaced the HDD and once my system restarts itself after it prepares for system software installation it doesn't show anything. Does this mean the drive is bad?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 24, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> ^ The prices of its peripherals have never been an actual problem for me in fact i was surprised at how much cheaper they were than i thought but there is a serious scarcity of games on the handheld and i'm not one to play ports given how precious my gaming time is nowadays since i'm getting busy and i don't have time to replay a game.
> 
> That's not to say there are not any good games on the handheld it's just not nearly enough of them.



Its 80$ for a 32 gb memory card


----------



## TylerDurden (Nov 24, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Its 80$ for a 32 gb memory card



That price is normal in my place.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 24, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Its 80$ for a 32 gb memory card



80 Fucking dollars... 

Jeez. 

Sony always rapes you with the mem card prices ;P


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2013)

fireking77 said:


> Anyone help ?,cani have more then one account on PlayStation4?



You can only have one main account linked to the console. You can have multiple profiles on the PS4 who have their own game saves, trophies ect... when playing a game.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Byrd (Nov 24, 2013)

Next Year may be one of the best years in console gaming...

Seriously


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

2009 may be my favorite game year.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 24, 2013)

> 999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors
> Assassin's Creed 2
> Batman Arkham Asylum
> Battlefield 1943
> ...



Look at them all


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 24, 2013)

posting this here as i cant find the Killzone Shadow Fall thread.

[YOUTUBE]hT4XLwDjer0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 24, 2013)

The words "no" come to mind.
It isn't worth a follow up.
I'd prefer they actually make another attempt at a game instead of a sequel to a story that barely held up on it's own.


----------



## Gino (Nov 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]t4kWDKs2UOs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 24, 2013)

PS4 is so last gen


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 24, 2013)

Hope there's another Ni NO Kuni. One of the best games I've played this year.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 24, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Hope there's another Ni NO Kuni. One of the best games I've played this year.



There is one.
Its called Youkai Watch and its on the 3DS.
Juuuuust like Ni No Kuni was


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 25, 2013)

I just bought a 32gb vita card for $68 at bestbuy. Worth it consideing how many ps+ vita games I have


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 25, 2013)

Why do that  when you can just redeem your free club Nintendo games and buy 2TB's of memory for that price?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 25, 2013)

Lol got tired of farming ingredients to craft war gods axe. But ni no kuni is still the best jrpg last gen..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 25, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Lol got tired of farming ingredients to craft war gods axe. *But ni no kuni is still the best jrpg last gen..*



Nope                   .


St NightRazr said:


> There is one.
> Its called Youkai Watch and its on the 3DS.
> Juuuuust like Ni No Kuni was




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]E-odXVrJrac[/YOUTUBE]



*cough* *cough*


----------



## lathia (Nov 25, 2013)

^ That looks awesome! Hope it gets localized. Ni No Kuni was a great game albeit childish story wise, but very enjoyable nonetheless.


----------



## Max Thunder (Nov 25, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Nope                   .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha I love how when he goes out of the house he puts his shoes on


----------



## Gino (Nov 25, 2013)

I wanna play that game so bad.


----------



## A. Waltz (Nov 25, 2013)

do any of you here own this console yet?

what's it like?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 25, 2013)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> do any of you here own this console yet?
> 
> what's it like?



It's all kinds of awesome. Fast, easy to navigate interface. Really good feature set with lots of options in terms of settings. The controller is amazing and of course the games are great so far.

It's not perfect of course. There are a lot of features that need to be added (and in fact Sony has already promised they will be) and the launch games are good but not numerous. 

But it's a strong foundation. I'm sure in a years time this will be an amazingly fleshed out console with tons of great games. As far as launches go, it's up there with the best of them.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 26, 2013)

I agree with the guy above me. My console is pretty good for launch. But it'll be even better when it gets games and all the ps3 functionality, along with gaikai


----------



## Reyes (Nov 26, 2013)

New Siren might becoming to PS4.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 26, 2013)

See, now that one looks better than the original because they actually balanced the effects, it's about the only place that really impresses me in the HD version. Why are you posting here, though? I just replied on the Nintendo thread.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 26, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


>



so weird that you'd post that here

almost as weird as how you and St. Razr spend a good amount of time in this thread trying to convince people to buy a nintendo console


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 26, 2013)

yeah, nice trolling.  i think if your that obsessed with nintendo, you should marry iwata instead of trolling


----------



## Shirker (Nov 26, 2013)

Speaking of console trolls, I just remembered I don't see Hatti around much anymore. He get banned or somethin'?


----------



## Reyes (Nov 26, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Speaking of console trolls, I just remembered I don't see Hatti around much anymore. He get banned or somethin'?



He has been banned for a while now, don't know if its was a perm though.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 26, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> so weird that you'd post that here
> 
> almost as weird as how you and St. Razr spend a good amount of time in this thread trying to convince people to buy a nintendo console



You know what's ironic.  They'll say graphics aren't everything but yet to sell people on graphics 

Shitty developers will make shitty looking games no matter how good the console is.  Nintendo.  the company that has a history of making games constantly look  great on their own console isn't a shocker.

When Hideo Kojima and Rockstar guys touch that shit,  the PS4's true potential will shine.


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2013)

Lol it's Sony's own studios who push the console.


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2013)

Also GAME are pieces of shit  my mate pre ordered his ps4 from them on the 2nd of February (yes that long back) only for the pricks to cancel his order yesterday. Spent over 4 hours trying to understand wtf happened but apparently it's too late now. Add to the fact that they aren't even refunding him his deposit like wow


----------



## Gabe (Nov 26, 2013)

So far the ps4 has not disappointed kill zone is a fun game looks great. AC is good and nba live and BF4 are good too. My favorite is kill zone so far


----------



## Reyes (Nov 26, 2013)

Same here Killzone is my favorite so far, but I need to try Battlefield 4 some more.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 26, 2013)

Vault said:


> Lol it's Sony's own studios who push the console.



Sony included,   they aren't the only one.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 26, 2013)

So out of curiosity what was Killzone's budget?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 26, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> so weird that you'd post that here
> 
> almost as weird as how you and St. Razr spend a good amount of time in this thread trying to convince people to buy a nintendo console



It's a new console thread, what you don't think killzone is there?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2013)

Vault said:


> Also GAME are pieces of shit  my mate pre ordered his ps4 from them on the 2nd of February (yes that long back) only for the pricks to cancel his order yesterday. Spent over 4 hours trying to understand wtf happened but apparently it's too late now. _Add to the fact that they aren't even refunding him his deposit_ like wow



Ummh...isn't that theft? 

...that or they have one of the sh*tiest pre-order policies ever.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 26, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's a new console thread, what you don't think killzone is there?



this is not a "new console" thread as in "all new consoles", it is specifically about the ps4, why are you posting wii u screenshots here? the link to gaf is hardly relevant as you went out of your way to post the wii u screenshot

i wasn't the only one to as you why was that posted here, its just weird


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 26, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> this is not a "new console" thread as in "all new consoles", it is specifically about the ps4, why are you posting wii u screenshots here? the link to gaf is hardly relevant as you went out of your way to post the wii u screenshot
> 
> i wasn't the only one to as you why was that posted here, its just weird



No, just you, the other person was confused about the time of posting, I posted it here first. 


Deathbringerpt said:


> Why are you posting here, though? I just replied on the Nintendo thread.



Guess what fits under new console, ps4. Oh look it's relevant still.
Comparison screen shots to other consoles are relevant as well.
Really though fuck you for not even looking at the link first.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 26, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Really though fuck you for not even looking at the link first.



Haha, going to Neogaf, you're funny.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 27, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Haha, going to Neogaf, you're funny.



Everyone knows all they are good for is pictures anyway.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 27, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> You know what's ironic.  They'll say graphics aren't everything but yet to sell people on graphics
> 
> Shitty developers will make shitty looking games no matter how good the console is.  Nintendo.  the company that has a history of making games constantly look  great on their own console isn't a shocker.
> 
> When Hideo Kojima and Rockstar guys touch that shit,  the PS4's true potential will shine.



Why're you arseholes calling my name?

Dont care what console you're convinced is the second coming.

But you should be aware what the true nature of everything is.

Only people who'll make the consoles shine are PC devs.
Ps4 Xbone are simply trying to make a console "accessible" 
Look at their designs and its real easy to see


----------



## Reyes (Nov 27, 2013)

Namco teasing next Tales game


----------



## Takamura Bear (Nov 27, 2013)

Does anyone know how long retailers hold on to a pre-ordered console after its release?

I put a deposit on the PS4 in GAME a few weeks ago and the guy said mine was "phase 2" which basically meant I am guaranteed to get one before Christmas, whereas phase 1 is on the day and phase 3 is sometime next year.

The thing is I don't think I have the money to purchase the console this Friday if they call me up and say it's ready to go. I'm hoping I can collect it a bit later but I'm worried they will cancel it if I don't purchase it on the day.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 27, 2013)

Takamura Bear said:


> Does anyone know how long retailers hold on to a pre-ordered console after its release?
> 
> I put a deposit on the PS4 in GAME a few weeks ago and the guy said mine was "phase 2" which basically meant I am guaranteed to get one before Christmas, whereas phase 1 is on the day and phase 3 is sometime next year.
> 
> The thing is I don't think I have the money to purchase the console this Friday if they call me up and say it's ready to go. I'm hoping I can collect it a bit later but I'm worried they will cancel it if I don't purchase it on the day.



It depends on the place gamestop told me they only hold pre orders for 48 hours then they can sell it to anyone.


----------



## Vault (Nov 27, 2013)

Just bought a new tv to go with the PS4  so careless.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 27, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> * Installing Xbox One Games Takes Way Too Long*
> 
> [youtube]fscS8iOMenk[/youtube]



That's insane. I was pleasantly surprised at how fast games installed on my PS4. Guess that's not a universal next gen feature.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 27, 2013)

Vault said:


> Just bought a new tv to go with the PS4  so careless.



What TV did you get?


----------



## Vault (Nov 27, 2013)

Got a Samsung led full hd 32 inch. Didn't want to go any bigger since it's going into my bedroom.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 27, 2013)

Got a nice deal on my new tv, hopefully it will come in soon.


----------



## Vault (Nov 27, 2013)

What did you get, mine should be arriving on Friday.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 27, 2013)

Vault said:


> What did you get, mine should be arriving on Friday.





My oldest brother is good friends with the manager at my local Best Buy and I was able to get this TV at a Black Friday cost today, I can get it today, tomorrow or have them ship it to me.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 27, 2013)

Vault said:


> Got a Samsung led full hd 32 inch. Didn't want to go any bigger since it's going into my bedroom.



How much did that run you by since one of these days I have to save cash to put down for a tv before I can get a PS4.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 27, 2013)

man assasin;s creed 4 at 1080p is so crisp


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2013)

Just realized that the PS4 launch in Europe is this week. 

And I'm glad I don't have to worry about getting a TV this year. My 37inch LG 1080P HD tv has served me well these last two years, even better than the 42inch Samsung HDTV sitting in my living room.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]VrhQLTa_7eU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 28, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> install times comparison of both consoles:
> 
> 
> 
> my lord, the differences are astonishing



Well, that's certainly encouraging. I still remember people complaining about Resistance 3 taking 40 minutes to install and uninstall.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 28, 2013)

yeah, it took DMC4 like half an hour to install, which sucked


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 28, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> [YOUTUBE]VrhQLTa_7eU[/YOUTUBE]



Wow the Xbox One UI looks really slow, cluttered, and clunky. I like the voice commands (when they work) but navigating with a controller looks downright awful.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 28, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> Well, that's certainly encouraging. I still remember people complaining about Resistance 3 taking 40 minutes to install and uninstall.



the ps4 is blitzing the xbox, its doing in under a minute what the xbox needs 15-20 minutes to do, that playgo/background install feature in the ps4 works much better than in the xbox, there's a dude on gaf saying ryse took almost an hour to install/be playable

its like the roles have completely reversed this gen because long installs where my only ps3 gripes


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 28, 2013)

well one thing is sony actually learned. MS not so much


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 28, 2013)

uhhhh...WHAT


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 28, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> install times comparison of both consoles:
> 
> 
> 
> my lord, the differences are astonishing



Someone should have timed wii U just saying


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 28, 2013)

WiiU install times should be blazing fast. I mean, Mario games are all 700mb in size.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 28, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> WiiU install times should be blazing fast. I mean, Mario games are all 700mb in size.



Yet has more context than most games


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 28, 2013)

Im sure it does. Its a two button game it doesnt get any better than that. 

And a 700mb game should have a partial install of 2mb. It should be over in a wink.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 28, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Im sure it does. Its a two button game it doesnt get any better than that.
> 
> And a 700mb game should have a partial install of 2mb. It should be over in a wink.



Shit man really, there are some Gameboy games that last longer than today with tiny as hell file sizes without filler.
I'm starting to wonder how the hell they did that.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 28, 2013)

My reaction when the varied staff gave me news that all PS4 bundles unavailable to get tomorrow.



Well, fuck.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 28, 2013)

Is it just me or is the PSN store (the website) fucked up right now?

It constantly turns completely white after a random time on a site. After some massive F5-ing, I managed to get december's PS+ games.

If you manually search for the PS4 PS+ games when you don't have one yet, you can still add them to your account for free. Hopefully Contrast and Resogun (and the future PS4 games) will stay there until I buy one.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 28, 2013)

Gonna pick my new ps4 this week! 

And also made a shiny new PSN along with it.

You can find it in my sig if you're interested in adding me


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 28, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> uhhhh...WHAT


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2013)

Good lord. Uploading 15 minutes of game play on NBA 2k14 and it's a whopping 889MB...nearly 1GB. Thank god, my internet speed is decent (10 minutes to upload)

Anyone know if the PS4 has to be on for the entirety of the upload?


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 28, 2013)

gonna pick up the ps4 in two days, hyped!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 28, 2013)

Sony tryna plant that brand loyalty seed:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Can’t say that Sony doesn’t take care of its customers. The PS4 is less than four hours away from its UK launch and the local branch of Sony Computer Entertainment is making sure that the hundreds of gamers orderly lined up in London aren’t left without food and warmth.
> The company provided custom PlayStation “This is For the Players” blankets, and partnered with the local branch of Domino’s to deliver Pizza to the people in line, carried to the event on a Driveclub-inspired Mercedes Benz supercar.
> Below you can see a few pictures, tweeted by PlayStation Access and Domino’s Pizza UK.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 28, 2013)

mmmm, pizza


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2013)

I wish the quality of the video upload was better when it comes to the Facebook uploads. Nearly 1GB of video and the quality looked subpar. I guess I'll stick with Twitch streaming and archives for the time being. 

*Edit:* Forgot to switch the setting to HD.



PoinT_BlanK said:


> Sony tryna plant that brand loyalty seed:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Now that's something Amazon didn't offer me.


----------



## Max Thunder (Nov 28, 2013)

The Wave Blue DS4 arrived today, it's my first time with a DS4 on my hands and I have to say this is the most perfect controller ever!

It must have been specially manufactured for my hands because the way it fits is unreal it's just so comfortable!

In terms of the PS4 I got an email from Gamestop saying it probably won't arrive until late December which is a drag so I won't get to try the controller until then (I know you can use it with PS3 but still)

I had originally ordered from Amazon but I saw that Gamestop had the console going at ?339 and each the Magma Red/Wave Blue controllers at ?35 each so I switched to them.

In case if any of you from the UK want to grab a PS4 ASAP Tesco extra is doing a midnight launch.

If I knew this earlier I probably would have got it from there but ah well...

Also in other news, considering that you posted an Xbox - PS4 comparison earlier, IGN reviewed the Xbox and gave it a lower score overall 

Xbox - 7.8



PS4 - 8.2


----------



## Vault (Nov 28, 2013)

The comment section is absolutely hilarious. People are mad


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Sony tryna plant that brand loyalty seed:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



That's pretty awesome.


----------



## dream (Nov 28, 2013)

Vault said:


> The comment section is absolutely hilarious. People are mad



Being a spectator sure is fun.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 28, 2013)

It's always fun to look at a shitstorm than be in one, huh Preet?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2013)

Just realized the AR Hockey game in the Play room. Simple yet fun. Dear god, the champagne spraying scene.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 28, 2013)

Hmph, fuck that! I'm going to break my own rule and pop over at GAME store tonight and see if Lucky Lady shines on me today. 

I


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> The Wave Blue DS4 arrived today, it's my first time with a DS4 on my hands and I have to say this is the most perfect controller ever!
> 
> It must have been specially manufactured for my hands because the way it fits is unreal it's just so comfortable!
> 
> ...




Well, to be fair the scores aren't that far apart, but I think any difference would have caused a sh*tstorm when fanboys are involved. 

*goes back to playing some more NBA 2k14*


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]HzdXg9uYMrY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Max Thunder (Nov 28, 2013)

Vault said:


> The comment section is absolutely hilarious. People are mad





Dream said:


> Being a spectator sure is fun.





Zidane said:


> It's always fun to look at a shitstorm than be in one, huh Preet?





Kira Yamato said:


> Well, to be fair the scores aren't that far apart, but I think any difference would have caused a sh*tstorm when fanboys are involved.
> 
> *goes back to playing some more NBA 2k14*



Hahahahah the comments is what makes it at IGN

Some of the gifs on it are just 

People insulting each other over individual preferences like their life depended on it


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 28, 2013)

GAME store opened early and managed to get my PS4 console with Shadow Fall and Knack is safely home. 

Who needed a pre-order process? 

Lucky Lady is shining brightly on me tonight.

Now I just hope that no problems occurs...


----------



## Reyes (Nov 28, 2013)

Enjoy it man


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 28, 2013)

Will do, man. The console looks fuckin' shiny and smooth. One of the Sony's best designs, easily.

Gotta have to get used with new controller but I'm sure I will come to enjoy it in no time.

HUD is impressive, alright. Now I expect a trouble with the online and etc, for obvious reasons but so far I come to enjoy that beautiful bitch a lot.

Just think about what PS4 can show in few years on, it made me shudder with joy.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 28, 2013)

The design looks like an eraser... hmmm


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 29, 2013)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Will do, man. The console looks fuckin' shiny and smooth. One of the Sony's best designs, easily.
> 
> Gotta have to get used with new controller but I'm sure I will come to enjoy it in no time.
> 
> ...


Design has a heatsink defect in the components fyi. Will get to hot upright on rotation due to copper


----------



## Vault (Nov 29, 2013)

10:50 still nothing, Amazon are fucking with my emotions.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2013)

how are the euros liking their console


----------



## Vault (Nov 29, 2013)

My shit finally arrived  now for the tv to arrive.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 29, 2013)

how many inches Patty?


----------



## fireking77 (Nov 29, 2013)

If any needs Ps+ amazon has a pretty good deal $30 for year


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 29, 2013)

I just got it! 


Edit: anyone having trouble logging in right now?


----------



## Vault (Nov 29, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> how many inches Patty?



32  

Just arrived not too long ago just setting up the PlayStation now.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 29, 2013)

Hmm, I have no problem logging in at all so far.

Just finally played Knack and man, fuck these negative haters! Even if It wasn't the greatest launch game and too simple for me to play but it does look gorgeous and Knack isn't THAT bad at being Sony mascot. 

Going to play Killzone tonight and let Heighast Brotherhood start.


----------



## Vault (Nov 29, 2013)

It's not connecting to PSN


----------



## dream (Nov 29, 2013)

> #1
> 
> With the PlayStation 4 finally launched worldwide at this point, there’s one nation where the price to nab on could cost you an arm and a leg. I’m talking about Brazil. The PS4 was officially released there this Friday, and at a whopping $1,850, the most expensive anywhere in the world, it’s not too surprising that not many units had been sold. Sony has commented that the extremely high rate of taxes and import fees affects the price of the item in the country.
> 
> What’s nuts is that up until the time of publishing of this report via G1 news network in Brazil, no PS4 units had been sold. No sales occurred at midnight, and G1 reporters were at various retail outlets and saw no lines, no visible posters or banners even advertising the product and its launch games. Apparently, any potential customer had to seek a sales clerk in store to even know of the existence of the device and its location in store, as many were hidden behind boxes and other obstacles.





That price really is insane.  Oh well, one less country for Sony to send units to.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 29, 2013)

It costs 600$ over here.

Anyway I won't get it till MGSV comes out and by that time the price will drop.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2013)

Vault said:


> It's not connecting to PSN



No real surprise there. PSN goes down after an influx of new PS4 owners try signing in for the first time. A bit of a bummer I can't play play NFS at the moment  >_>


----------



## Luciana (Nov 29, 2013)

Dream said:


> That price really is insane.  Oh well, one less country for Sony to send units to.




Here is ~ $1.100.
It's interesting, the same happened with advertising here! 
Official sony stores barely had anything related to the ps4, or nothing at all.
It's also weird, because I would have expected something in the city I live, because people here can afford to buy it at that price...but nope, no ads.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 29, 2013)

PSN is now working 



Dream said:


> That price really is insane.  Oh well, one less country for Sony to send units to.


It's not Sony fault


----------



## Justice (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm not getting my PS4 until FF XV and KH III comes out.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 29, 2013)

*how is the fan noise in graphic-intensive games ?*


be honest with me ^ (use bro)


----------



## Vault (Nov 29, 2013)

I hardly heard the PS4 it's extremely quiet.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> *how is the fan noise in graphic-intensive games ?*
> 
> 
> be honest with me ^ (use bro)



Quieter than my PS3


----------



## Max Thunder (Nov 29, 2013)

Phoenix Hawk said:


> I'm not getting my PS4 until FF XV and KH III comes out.



So never?


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 29, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> So never?



That's cold 8U. 

There's no way they'll delay XV again... No way e-e


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 29, 2013)

they delayed it about 10 other times and renamed it.


----------



## Justice (Nov 29, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> So never?



Probably my senior year in 2015, so I will get it eventually.


----------



## Max Thunder (Nov 29, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> That's cold 8U.
> 
> There's no way they'll delay XV again... No way e-e





Phoenix Hawk said:


> Probably my senior year in 2015, so I will get it eventually.



I really want to believe as it's my most anticipated game along with KH3 and SW: Battlefront.

However, how much longer can they delay all of those games


----------



## Takamura Bear (Nov 29, 2013)

Did anyone on here who got their PS4 on launch day experience a mad mob of people rushing to pick one up in store? Were people pushing and shoving each other and shit?

Anything as hectic as this?


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 29, 2013)

Alright stuff is starting to work again, now for the redeem code function to come back.


----------



## Justice (Nov 29, 2013)

Takamura Bear said:


> Did anyone on here who got their PS4 on launch day experience a mad mob of people rushing to pick one up in store? Were people pushing and shoving each other and shit?
> 
> Anything as hectic as this?



That was a fucking race.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2013)

Takamura Bear said:


> Did anyone on here who got their PS4 on launch day experience a mad mob of people rushing to pick one up in store? Were people pushing and shoving each other and shit?
> 
> Anything as hectic as this?



And that's why I'm glad I pre-ordered mine through Amazon.


----------



## Taylor (Nov 29, 2013)

Does anyone have any insight on where to buy the ps4 right now, no pre orders; just free sale. in the UK by the way. I waited at GAME for an hour at launch and they sold out right in front of me.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 29, 2013)

Takamura Bear said:


> Did anyone on here who got their PS4 on launch day experience a mad mob of people rushing to pick one up in store? Were people pushing and shoving each other and shit?
> 
> Anything as hectic as this?



I loled at the guy who fell over, and the way people were holding their consoles for dear life.


----------



## Vault (Nov 29, 2013)

Taylor said:


> Does anyone have any insight on where to buy the ps4 right now, no pre orders; just free sale. in the UK by the way. I waited at GAME for an hour at launch and they sold out right in front of me.



You should have went to Asda or Tesco as both had over 150 stores open at launch, selling extra playstations for those who didn't pre-order. I'm sure they are all gone but it wouldnt hurt lurking.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> they delayed it about 10 other times and renamed it.



No, no, no, NO, NO, NO! SHHHH you shut your whore mouth ;-; they can't they just can't OKAY? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



(Don't take that seriously x3)






Max Thunder said:


> I really want to believe as it's my most anticipated game along with KH3 and SW: Battlefront.
> 
> However, how much longer can they delay all of those games



If they dare delay it again I swear I will never touch another Square Enix product again unless it's pirated 8U



Gunners said:


> I loled at the guy who fell over, and the way people were holding their consoles for dear life.



LMAO! That blonde lady walks up to that one guy and he turns sideways like *bitch* you're not getting this PS4 NUH UH! This mine!  

I thought this shit only happened in movies and.. South Park x3


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 30, 2013)

*Atlus Are Free To Use Dormant Sega IP Says Company President*


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 30, 2013)

i'm hurting because i had to cancel my pre-order to buy a new macbook cause mine broke and i'm currently broke and will only have the money to buy one on wednesday but its sold out everywhere

i dunno what to do, i need one now, i'm gonna see if i can find one in some remote store and convince them to hold it for me til wednesday


----------



## Max Thunder (Nov 30, 2013)

^^ I have to wait until late December to get mine delivered

But to be fair, maybe that's for the best as I have a few uni assignments to do!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 30, 2013)

Takamura Bear said:


> Did anyone on here who got their PS4 on launch day experience a mad mob of people rushing to pick one up in store? Were people pushing and shoving each other and shit?
> 
> Anything as hectic as this?



I hate humanity sometimes.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 30, 2013)

Already two days with this baby. This controller is really awesome, so comfortable to keep grip. Trigger buttons are pretty spot on. Duel sticks felt heavy to move but shit, it's really reacting very fast and well.

Gotta have to say that I'm impressed enough with that power. Really loved the fact I can suspend my game and go straight to PS store quickly.

Can't wait for Infamous Second Son to wreck some shit.


----------



## The World (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## The World (Nov 30, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfOdpNxN_-w#t=187[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Nov 30, 2013)

Takamura Bear said:


> Did anyone on here who got their PS4 on launch day experience a mad mob of people rushing to pick one up in store? Were people pushing and shoving each other and shit?
> 
> Anything as hectic as this?



The running of the bulls


----------



## The World (Nov 30, 2013)

Zaru Master Race 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsKHrWiYu4U[/YOUTUBE]



> Cant win the war so their only goal is a PS4


----------



## Max Thunder (Nov 30, 2013)

Why do those 2 black dudes on the right turn into white poeple on the xbox version?


----------



## The World (Nov 30, 2013)

PS4 is that much crisper


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 30, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> Why do those 2 black dudes on the right turn into white poeple on the xbox version?



Cause the Xbox One is fucking racist, obviously.


----------



## The World (Nov 30, 2013)

Xbone hates black people


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 30, 2013)

The World said:


> Zaru Master Race
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsKHrWiYu4U[/YOUTUBE]



i love how some of the customers ended up taking more than one. Like that wouldn't infuriate some of the customers who couldn't get their hands on one. 

And you have to believe at least a few those boxes were dropped during the melee.


----------



## Max Thunder (Nov 30, 2013)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Cause the Xbox One is fucking racist, obviously.





The World said:


> Xbone hates black people



Xbox just lost a customer for life


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 30, 2013)

Xbone sucks


----------



## Taylor (Nov 30, 2013)

The World said:


> Zaru Master Race
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsKHrWiYu4U[/YOUTUBE]



this is madness, if only they gave out ps4's like that in the uk


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 30, 2013)

I always hate comparisons that don't use the actual resolutions they are comparing, let alone comparing to 2 different resolutions.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 30, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> I always hate comparisons that don't use the actual resolutions they are comparing, let alone comparing to 2 different resolutions.



xbox is capped at 720p for that game dude

that's the point


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 30, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> xbox is capped at 720p for that game dude
> 
> that's the point



The picture(gif) its 960 x 540, yet its trying to compare a resolution of 1280?720 to a resolution of 1920?1080.

Both images are being shrunk, and the 1080 picture is being shrunk by a large margin.

For reference.


----------



## The World (Nov 30, 2013)

> Even worse, one example has an unoptimized game running at 30 frames per second at 1920?1080 on the PS4 ,while the Xbox One version runs at below 30 fps, at just 1600?900



Dat Xbone so inferior


----------



## Shirker (Dec 1, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> The picture(gif) its 960 x 540, yet its trying to compare a resolution of 1280?720 to a resolution of 1920?1080.
> 
> Both images are being shrunk, and the 1080 picture is being shrunk by a large margin.
> 
> For reference.



Yes, we know what resolution is.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 1, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Yes, we know what resolution is.



I don't think he understood my complaints, I wasn't trying to give a lecture on resolution.


----------



## The World (Dec 1, 2013)

Your complaint is arbitrarily pleb like Xbone's hardware


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 1, 2013)

Its downright deceitful in my eyes, especially with the downscailing.



 - both upscaled to the same resolution, instead of downscaled.


----------



## The World (Dec 1, 2013)

That one takes about forever to load


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 1, 2013)

Takes like 2-3 seconds and is probably the most accurate way to compare screen shots with the mouse overs.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 1, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Its downright deceitful in my eyes, especially with the downscailing.
> 
> 
> 
> - both upscaled to the same resolution, instead of downscaled.



I, for one, get your complaint, and you're right technically. Thing is, it does seem like a tad bit of an arbitrary one considering it all comes down to the same result. The resolution of Bone's shot looks considerably blurrier than PS4's due to the upscaling.



The World said:


> That one takes about forever to load



Dear traveler from 1999, join us in the 14th year of the 21st century! We have future cellphones and shit!


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 1, 2013)

Shirker said:


> I, for one, get your complaint, and you're right technically. Thing is, it does seem like a tad bit of an arbitrary one considering it all comes down to the same result. The resolution of Bone's shot looks considerably blurrier than PS4's due to the upscaling.



Yeah but this is a console comparison, the consoles are going to upscale it to this resolution, so its more or less a fair comparison.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


>



In other words, Microsoft did a fantastic job of ensuring they had more XBones in stock than PS4.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 1, 2013)

either that or muricans like Xbone more


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 1, 2013)

and we all know muricans are collectively retarded


----------



## Reyes (Dec 1, 2013)

The NPD will reveal all.

Also from what I'm reading from Neogaf, this survey is was done for 3000 people. So don't think this is hard data of what happened Black Friday.


----------



## The World (Dec 1, 2013)

"The survey was based on about 83,000 shopping receipts from about 3,000 people on Black Friday"


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 1, 2013)

Zidane said:


> So don't think this is hard data of what happened Black Friday.





> according to a survey of early shoppers by shopping market research firm InfoScout.


no shit Sherlock


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 1, 2013)

Taylor said:


> this is madness, if only they gave out ps4's like that in the uk



Honestly Vince would prefer the XBone.  Since it is everything he likes in a wrestler.  Costs too much, unreliable, huge and heavy.  Like Batista.

While the PS4 is reliable, sleek, worth every penny.  Like CM Punk.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 1, 2013)

The PS4 is out of stock due to supporting a giant launch PS4 wise. Only reason xbone is doing better is cause there are no PS4's


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 1, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> The PS4 is out of stock due to supporting a giant launch PS4 wise. Only reason xbone is doing better is cause there are no PS4's


  That isnt the case down under in Australia.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 1, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> The PS4 is out of stock due to supporting a giant launch PS4 wise. Only reason xbone is doing better is cause there are no PS4's


There were more demands than the PS4 supplies could handle.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 1, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> The PS4 is out of stock due to supporting a giant launch PS4 wise. Only reason xbone is doing better is cause there are no PS4's



Well they are generally going to get the same games so i guess some people don't mind.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 1, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> The PS4 is out of stock due to supporting a giant launch PS4 wise. Only reason xbone is doing better is cause there are no PS4's



This a better judge would be.

Ignore black friday

or if you are obsessed with black friday then

Wait till next year when there will be similar amounts on the shelves.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 2, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> The PS4 is out of stock due to supporting a giant launch PS4 wise. Only reason xbone is doing better is cause there are no PS4's



I'm glad I live in a small ass town. There's still PS4's at all the game stops here. 

I'm waiting for some money though, depending on the amount I'll pick one up, if it's a lot though I'll just get a new PC, we'll see.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Diamond (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't know why i would want to pick up a PS4. It launched last Friday and the games on it are just not my cup of tea. There wasnt anything remotely interesting.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 2, 2013)

Knack sold more than Mario? o-o Damn that's shocking.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 2, 2013)

lolWiiU        .


----------



## Vault (Dec 2, 2013)

Wii U  

Damn I didn't know the ps4 made such a killing here.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 2, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> Knack sold more than Mario? o-o Damn that's shocking.



Oh, wow. Britbongs have terrible fucking taste.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 2, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh, wow. Britbongs have terrible fucking taste.



Basically, it always seems to be that case.
Though it's supposed to mainly be from bundles.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 2, 2013)

UK=Nintendo weak market, so I am not shocked and I am not shocked about UK shitty taste. Knack 

this is like Aliens: Colonial Marines all over again.


----------



## Vault (Dec 2, 2013)

Haters gonna hate. 

As if you yanks are any better.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 2, 2013)

Vault said:


> Haters gonna hate.
> 
> As if you yanks are any better.



Sorry


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 2, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Well they are generally going to get the same games so i guess some people don't mind.



no



Vault said:


> Haters gonna hate.
> 
> As if you yanks are any better.



they looking insecure as fuck, desperately trying to justify that wii u purchase

_"ahaha they have bad taste. ah ha "_

with that said, i kinda feel bad for mario because it genuinely looks fun


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 2, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> no
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish that was the case 

anyway I just starting saving money for my PS4. I am targeting the summer next year.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 2, 2013)

The Wii U stinks, the PS4 has already outsold it in the UK. I don't even think Zelda can save that console.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 2, 2013)

But I practically always said that even before the wii U


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 2, 2013)

Gunners said:


> The Wii U stinks, the PS4 has already outsold it in the UK. I don't even think Zelda can save that console.



Nothing can save the console. It sucks. I don't even know why I have such.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 2, 2013)

I said the console would go the way of the Dreamcast, people were quick to rebuke me. They were correct, the Wii U is actually a bad console outside of its poor sales.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 2, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I wish that was the case
> 
> anyway I just starting saving money for my PS4. I am targeting the summer next year.



i think the new mario looks great, i watched gameplay on youtube and most people say its the best mario in years

but c'mon releasing it on ps4's release date was always goint to be lunacy, but then again i don't know if that had that set up way before the ps4 release date announcement, which is likely, but still should've pushed it forward or back


----------



## Gino (Dec 2, 2013)

When the games start coming out hard I want you guys to remember the statements that you made.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 2, 2013)

Gino said:


> When the games start coming out hard I want you guys to remember the statements that you made.



Quick, somebody screen shoot and bookmark comments.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 2, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> But I practically always said that even before the wii U







Gino said:


> When the games start coming out hard I want you guys to remember the statements that you made.



eh, the games will be coming hard on the other platforms too, even if they sell more consoles than currently, i think they're always going to be behind with the wii u from now on


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 2, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I said the console would go the way of the Dreamcast, people were quick to rebuke me. They were correct, the Xbone is actually a bad console outside of its okay sales.


Fixed              .


----------



## Gino (Dec 2, 2013)

The thing is though what people always do I'm guilty of it too is count out Nintendo and almost every time it turns out to be a bad idea.


----------



## The World (Dec 2, 2013)

Vault said:


> Haters gonna hate.
> 
> As if you yanks are any better.



He's not even a yank you dummy


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 2, 2013)

Still waiting for a Nintendo GameSphere.


----------



## Gino (Dec 2, 2013)

You gone be waiting to the next life after next.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 2, 2013)

true, they turned things around before

honestly nintendo is sitting on some great IP's, a starfox game would pique my interest, but their online infrastucture needs to be improved and i kinda want to stop seeing mario everywhere, i get it, he's the main mascot but i'm tired of dude and as great as many people say the new mario is, a lot of casuals will dismiss it as_ "its just another super mario game"_


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 2, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> true, they turned things around before
> 
> honestly nintendo is sitting on some great IP's, a starfox game would pique my interest, but their online infrastucture needs to be improved and i kinda want to stop seeing mario everywhere, i get it, he's the main mascot but i'm tired of dude and as great as many people say the new mario is, a lot of casuals will dismiss it as_ "its just another super mario game"_



Nintendo has more IPs than the competition combined. They just don't have enough time or resources. :/


They would say SMRPG is just another mario game if they even knew about it


----------



## Gino (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeah it time for new IP's to shine(honesty princess peach get's on my damn nerves)I hope Kamiya get's to make that new starfox or something shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 2, 2013)

are people really celebrating that in one region [UK] Knack outsold Mario 3D World? really? so now we are supporting bad games over good games in sell? how hard we have to push our..........


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 2, 2013)

The World said:


> He's not even a yank you dummy



You tell him World!!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 2, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> are people really celebrating that in one region [UK] Knack outsold Mario 3D World?



where? 

sounds like you're reaching


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeah UK doesn't exist.

Wii U's fuck up was releasing too early honestly.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 2, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> where?
> 
> sounds like you're reaching


 GAF,Gamefaqs,GT. etc..



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Yeah UK doesn't exist.
> 
> Wii U's fuck up was releasing too early honestly.



Like I said before, Nintendo should just give up in the UK. Get out. focus somewhere else. When was the last time that Nintendo struggles so much in a region?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 2, 2013)

maybe they just really like knack, tbh I've seen a lot of people say that its a solid game 

Mario can afford to be a slow burner, its an established brand, knack needs the sales  if it wants to see a better sequel


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 2, 2013)

Then nintendo stabs Sony


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 2, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Then nintendo stabs Sony



happened already


----------



## steveht93 (Dec 2, 2013)

Gino said:


> The thing is though what people always do I'm guilty of it too is count out Nintendo and almost every time it turns out to be a bad idea.



Dude they are fucking out console wise there is not much to say about it. They failed to capitalize on their early head start and now that ps4 is out there is no hope for the wii u even if Nintendo decided to make 10 Mario games tomorrow. This console is trending below the GameCube.


----------



## Gino (Dec 2, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Dude they are fucking out console wise there is not much to say about it. They failed to capitalize on their early head start and now that ps4 is out there is no hope for the wii u even if Nintendo decided to make 10 Mario games tomorrow. This console is trending below the GameCube.



Are you done?Nothing you said changes what I said.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 2, 2013)

I like how people still pussyfoot around these issues with console war bullshit. It's kindergarten simple, really. Knack is a piece of shit, Mario 3D World isn't. Wow, what a concept.

If Knack outsold any game of the "New Bros" series, I'd be happy almost by principle but the 3D games are another ballpark completely. I know that they're not selling as much lately but fucking Knack, really? This is why I say people buy these consoles at launch for the brand and not quality per se.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 2, 2013)

Or maybe people bought the PS4 for their kids and realised Knack is a game they might enjoy? The game might not be good, but it looks like the sort of thing a 10 year old would appreciate.

If Mario was on the PS4 it would have probably outsold Knack, but it has the misfortune of being on a doomed piece of hardware.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 2, 2013)

Gunners said:


> If Mario was on the PS4 it would have probably outsold Knack, but it has the misfortune of being on a doomed piece of hardware.



I like how UK is the entire world now.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]3KOJ9YSVpdI[/YOUTUBE]

Brings back a lot of memories.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 2, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I like how UK is the entire world now.


Unrustle your jimmies. My post was a response to yours, meaning that you should have inferred it was limited to the UK ( the region the sales applies to).


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 2, 2013)

So the wide generalization was limited to the UK, got it. Sorry if the "But soccer moms thought that 10 years old might like it" doesn't really cut it as a decent justification, I'm strictly talking about the quality of the games and how they sold respectively. I don't give a shit about console numbers.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 2, 2013)

Damn PS4 outsold the XBox One *at UK *in just 2 days by 100k...


----------



## Shirker (Dec 2, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> Knack sold more than Mario? o-o Damn that's shocking.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!

WOW!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 2, 2013)

*Former Sony UK Dev on Knack Outselling Mario: ?Releasing It The Same Day As PS4 In UK/EU Wasn?t Wise?*



> While the PlayStation 4 and Xbox One have soared in the UK on their launch days, scoring more than 250K and 170K consoles within 48 hours and 2 weeks respectively, the Nintendo Wii U has seemingly floundered. Nothing could indicate that more than the lifetime sales of both surpassing that of the Wii U, which has sold 150K units in ONE YEAR.
> 
> Former BigBig Studios, which was part of Sony UK, dev Kenny Linder commented on NeoGAF about the sales numbers of Super Mario 3D World, which was bested by Knack in the latest UKIE Game Charts. ?Yep. Releasing it the same day as PS4 in UK/EU wasn?t wise. The frustrating thing was this game was probably ready to go in October.?
> 
> ...



//gamingbolt.com/former-sony-uk-dev-on-knack-outselling-mario-releasing-it-the-same-day-as-ps4-in-ukeu-wasnt-wise#osVAXIxWdKiMjJxq.99

Why did I post this here? because is part of the discussion that is going on in this thread.

Now what I have to say about this?

Well Nintendo never care in what date x console comes out or what game is coming out at the same day as Zelda,Mario or Metroid.

About the ads, actually Nintendo is doing a great job world wide right now. If Nintendo is not bothering with ads in the UK, can you blame them? Nintendo probably knows what UK region like and what they don't. Nintendo products are not doing well there. I bet you that Nintendo is advertising 3D World in others part of Europe hard. I saw a couple of thread on GAF confirming such. Spain,Germany,France,, etc.. UK is a lost cause right now. So I feel that adding the whole Europe to his point is totally wrong. 

And the WiiU lasting another Christmas, well Nintendo is so doomed that I don't think I am going to play *X* next year.  It is over... the dreams,the hopes, the games..


----------



## Darth (Dec 2, 2013)

Kishido said:


> Damn PS4 outsold the XBox One *at UK *in just 2 days by 100k...



lololololol


----------



## lacey (Dec 2, 2013)

Kishido said:


> Damn PS4 outsold the XBox One *at UK *in just 2 days by 100k...



Everything about this post is perfection.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 2, 2013)

Kishido said:


> Damn PS4 outsold the XBox One *at UK *in just 2 days by 100k...


That's indeed fast


----------



## Gino (Dec 2, 2013)

That gif is godlike


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 2, 2013)

i need more games to play...god dammit VGX


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 2, 2013)

Kishido said:


> Damn PS4 outsold the XBox One *at UK *in just 2 days by 100k...



Based gif is based


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 2, 2013)

the end of the video that gif is from has a guy walkin out with a ps4 box and he's holding it like his life depended on it, those scenes were crazy

the lady watching the xboxes had a chill day at work at least


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 2, 2013)

Playstation 4  I wonder how big a gap will the console have over the others.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 3, 2013)

Lol Mario you suck.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 3, 2013)

^
INB4 StNight reply's to this


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 3, 2013)

You called me Dreadlocks?



Microsoft will spin off the Xbox people into their own thing most definitely


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 3, 2013)

Kishido said:


> Damn PS4 outsold the XBox One *at UK *in just 2 days by 100k...


That's exactly how things were at my nearest store.

Except microsoft people were carrying guns and screaming something in german.

Still managed to get my PS4.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 3, 2013)

I want M$ to develop the next Mario game just to see how they would fuck it up even more and bury the series for good, oh and for M$ to waste even more money on pointless shit.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 3, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I want M$ to develop the next Mario game just to see how they would fuck it up even more and bury the series for good, oh and for M$ to waste even more money on pointless shit.



Here it is.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 3, 2013)

PS4 Global sales are 2.1 million as of December 1st



Change that thread title boy


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 3, 2013)

> In what is shaping up to be a historic year for gamers, I?m delighted to share an important new milestone with you. PS4?s North American debut on November 15th was PlayStation?s largest ever, with more than one million gamers picking up a PS4 in just 24 hours. Now, with PS4?s global launch expanding to a total of 32 countries worldwide, including Europe and Latin America, I?m proud to announce that *more than 2.1 million PS4s have been sold.*





The combined EU/Australia launch also totalled 700k.

Time to update the title?


----------



## Reyes (Dec 3, 2013)

If Sony can keep up the supply of the PS4 they can reach that 3 million sales expectation in no time.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 3, 2013)

Zidane said:


> If Sony can keep up the supply of the PS4 they can reach that 3 million sales expectation in no time.



I should have my money this week.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 3, 2013)

damn sony im trying to throw my money at you, give me some shit to buy


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 3, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> damn sony im trying to throw my money at you, give me some shit to buy



You get nothing.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 3, 2013)

My Knack Review 

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdF1M7T0uQ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 3, 2013)

PS4 scoring in a week what Wii U did in 6 months


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 3, 2013)

Sony should officially purchase this gif for all PS4 purposes


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 3, 2013)

spent two days trying to buy this bitch, they're sold out everywhere

i'm heated

but apparently the next batch will come at the end of this week, please based god make sure i get hold of one


----------



## Gino (Dec 3, 2013)

_YES! my guinea pigs rush out there get one and then report back to you're_ *PONY LORD *_how good or awful this console is._


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 3, 2013)

on another note, the ds4 is the best controller i've ever experienced


----------



## Vault (Dec 3, 2013)

That DS4 man  

Holy shit amazing controller.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 3, 2013)

. 
[img=400,225]http://a.pomf.se/ed27f.gif[/img]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsKHrWiYu4U[/youtube]


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 3, 2013)

Why is my username taking the form of glitter and Pepto Bismol? Why?!


----------



## Reyes (Dec 3, 2013)

The reason is Dream


----------



## Gunners (Dec 3, 2013)

Yeah the DS4 has the comfort of the Gamecube controller, but it is actually practical. I got my hands on it earlier today. 

I think I will buy a PS4 in the new years, hopefully there is an Infamous 3 package. In a way it would be poetic as I got my PS3 with Infamous 1.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 3, 2013)

^ DS4 has stick issue though again.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 3, 2013)

What's wrong with the stick? 

Also one thing I didn't realise was that the touch pad can also be used as a button. I'm interested in seeing how it will work in the next fight night game, clinching has always been a problem for a me in boxing games however with the touch I can see it being pulled off effectively; although it'll probably won't occur as the games will made with other consoles in mind.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 3, 2013)

I don't plan on getting the console in the near future, but I'm disappointed that I haven't been able to test out the feel of the controller yet.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 3, 2013)

It took a little getting used to using the R2 and L2 buttons for things, but it wasn't that big a deal. 

Having the PS4 controller in my hand is definitely different feeling to having a PS3 controller in your hand, most importantly the handles are positioned differently, jutted out more than the DS3, so you have to hold the controller a bit different from a ps3 controller.

I've been using my DS4 to play resogun and AC4 for weeks, and i've gotten pretty good at using it


----------



## Shadow (Dec 3, 2013)

just used my 20 dollar ps plus membership for the next two years.    Signed up until 2016 for PS Plus for only 40 bucks is DOOOOOOPPPEE!!!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 3, 2013)

Gunners said:


> What's wrong with the stick?
> 
> Also one thing I didn't realise was that the touch pad can also be used as a button. I'm interested in seeing how it will work in the next fight night game, clinching has always been a problem for a me in boxing games however with the touch I can see it being pulled off effectively; although it'll probably won't occur as the games will made with other consoles in mind.



there's no "inherent" problem with the sticks, some users reported that under heavy usage the rubber starts peeling off

it doesn't happen to everybody so i'm guessing its related to how much stress people apply to the sticks, still worthy mentioning tho



First Tsurugi said:


> I don't plan on getting the console in the near future, but I'm disappointed that I haven't been able to test out the feel of the controller yet.



but yeah, the controller feels great, as i said, best controller i've ever held, truly improved


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 3, 2013)

They finally managed to make sticks that grips your thumbs nicely. I don't want them to have problems.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 3, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> there's no "inherent" problem with the sticks, some users reported that under heavy usage the rubber starts peeling off
> 
> it doesn't happen to everybody so i'm guessing its related to how much stress people apply to the sticks, still worthy mentioning tho
> 
> ...


I see, I actually noticed wear and tear on the controller I used in GAME but I assumed it was down to some fool being too heavy handed.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 3, 2013)

My boss set up a preview PS4 in his gaming center and both controllers already have their thumb sticks completely fucked after just a few days. This thing has the durability of a cheap chinese product.

That said, the controller feels slightly better than the old ones, although I never was a fan of PS controllers. Why the fuck it doesn't have a start button is beyond me, though.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 3, 2013)

Going to finally try out Knack soon.


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Dec 3, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> My boss set up a preview PS4 in his gaming center and both controllers already have their thumb sticks completely fucked after just a few days. This thing has the durability of a cheap chinese product.
> 
> That said, the controller feels slightly better than the old ones, although I never as a fan of PS controllers. Why the fuck it doesn't have a start button is beyond me, though.



What the fuck were you guys doing to the controller? 

The ones at multiple Gamestops are still working fine and the one by my house has used the same controller from the time they set it up and it has no noticeable wear and tear.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 3, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> My boss set up a preview PS4 in his gaming center and both controllers already have their thumb sticks completely fucked after just a few days. This thing has the durability of a cheap chinese product.
> 
> That said, the controller feels slightly better than the old ones, although I never as a fan of PS controllers. Why the fuck it doesn't have a start button is beyond me, though.



A controller set up in a public area used by hundreds of people with varying amounts of self control is not a good test for the durability of a product. Some random Xbox fan could have come by and dug his nails into the sticks for all you know.

Also, it does have a start button. It's called the options button now. And the touchpad, which can be clicked in, is now used as the select button.


----------



## Gino (Dec 3, 2013)

Sounds like your co workers were pegging each other with the controllers.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> They finally managed to make sticks that grips your thumbs nicely. I don't want them to have problems.



Some people dont like the shape and push of the sticks and they tare, so they replace the DS4 with the dS3 sticks , since they're shaped good and properly like Mara


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 4, 2013)

Agent of Chaos said:


> What the fuck were you guys doing to the controller?
> 
> The ones at multiple Gamestops are still working fine and the one by my house has used the same controller from the time they set it up and it has no noticeable wear and tear.



Playing games, apparently. It was kinda hilarious seeing him losing his shit since this is the first time it happened so fast with any preview console he ever set up, it's even next to a WiiU and that thing been there for a couple of months without any hitches.

This gaming center is relatively new and there's not even that many people going to the place, mind you.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 4, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Playing games, apparently. It was kinda hilarious seeing him losing his shit since this is the first time it happened so fast with any preview console he ever set up, it's even next to a WiiU and that thing been there for a couple of months without any hitches.
> 
> This gaming center is relatively new and there's not even that many people going to the place, mind you.



Unless you have ape hands it's not going to be a problem, I've owned all my DS controllers for years and none of them have ever had problems, until I gave it to my bi-polar ADHD little brother who finally damaged the sticks. 

What the hell are people doing with the sticks?


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 4, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> What the hell are people doing with the sticks?



horrible unspeakable things


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 4, 2013)

DS4 is perfect as far as I'm concerned. Sticks are perfectly fine.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 4, 2013)

Still have yet to get my PS4. Getting one at home for family and one for me at university.

Lots of Bones still in stock, my momma taught me not to settle for less than first place though.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 4, 2013)

Yakuza Isshin Gameplay

[youtube]ILgEXgwDLDI[/youtube]


----------



## Gunners (Dec 4, 2013)

Guess the DBZ games are out of the question.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 4, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> Yakuza Isshin Gameplay
> 
> [youtube]ILgEXgwDLDI[/youtube]



Sega better bring this to America


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 4, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Guess the DBZ games are out of the question.


Thank God


----------



## Byrd (Dec 4, 2013)

Glad I pre-ordered mines all the way back during the summer... had to scoop mines at Best-buy and I got Lego Marvel and Battlefield 4 for it


----------



## Reyes (Dec 4, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Glad I pre-ordered mines all the way back during the summer... had to scoop mines at Best-buy and I got* Lego Marvel* and Battlefield 4 for it



Got that game to.

The game is fun especially in co-op and if you are a big Marvel fan


----------



## Kagekatsu (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 4, 2013)

2nd batch is between today and Christmas  in the Netherlands,hopefully before New Year 2014.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 5, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> Yakuza Isshin Gameplay
> 
> [youtube]ILgEXgwDLDI[/youtube]



What Yakuza games are good for PS2 and PS3? Wanna try getting on the series since I like open world and this seems interesting. Is it like Sleeping Dogs? Or more WoTS? Heard 2nd was better than first though, since it has more stuff. Don't care too much about plot.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 5, 2013)

New Yakuza really should have been a launch title. Or at least promoted during launch. It's a system seller for many people.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 5, 2013)

Joakim Mogren said:


> New Yakuza really should have been a launch title. Or at least promoted during launch. It's a system seller for many people.


PS4 is even not yet out in Japan!!


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 5, 2013)

I know, I meant the general world launch. Unlike most other big titles it seems to be in a final stage of development and could have been released during the launch. Especially considering Yakuza games have no need in a full scale dub.

Even if not, like I mentioned it should have at least been promoted during it. Like "buy PS4, look at games that are coming".


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2013)

lol@ the guy affectionately hugging his X-Box One console


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 5, 2013)

i just missed on on 3 ps4 bundles from amazon that will be available by next week

shit sold out in 5 minutes while i was trying to decide which one suited me better

wow, i don't even know what to feel right now


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 5, 2013)

ashamed for being too slow


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 5, 2013)

i wanna commit seppuku


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 5, 2013)

black and blue slick masterrace


----------



## Max Thunder (Dec 5, 2013)

Not sure if anyone had seen this but thought I'd drop it here.

It's a video of a Medieval RPG game in early development stages, it's exclusive to PS4 I think. It's being developed by Warhorse Studios.

Official web: 
Official Facebook : 
Official Twitter: 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwnSo9bcIyA#t=15"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwnSo9bcIyA#t=15[/youtube]


----------



## Reyes (Dec 5, 2013)

Don't feel bad Point.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 5, 2013)

So it seems that Sony is having trouble keeping up with demand. It's really hurting them, as people go for xbones instead of PS4's this holiday when they cant find them. 

Microsoft was smart to stagger their launch from 21 to 13 countries, that way they could allocate a lion's share of stock to the territories where they traditionally sell well. Sony's going to have to speed up manufacturing by 2 times to have any chance of beating Microsoft in its dominant areas, which they should be trying to do.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 5, 2013)

Sony is apparently buying another manufacturing plant in Japan.


----------



## sworder (Dec 5, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> So it seems that Sony is having trouble keeping up with demand. It's really hurting them, as people go for xbones instead of PS4's this holiday when they cant find them.
> 
> Microsoft was smart to stagger their launch from 21 to 13 countries, that way they could allocate a lion's share of stock to the territories where they traditionally sell well. Sony's going to have to speed up manufacturing by 2 times to have any chance of beating Microsoft in its dominant areas, which they should be trying to do.



PS4 has sold more in America and UK than Xbox, both which were the only places where MS had the advantage

What else do you want them to do, not sell anywhere else?


----------



## Reyes (Dec 5, 2013)

When does the NPD usually come out, I want to see there numbers on this.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 5, 2013)

sworder said:


> PS4 has sold more in America and UK than Xbox, both which were the only places where MS had the advantage
> 
> What else do you want them to do, not sell anywhere else?



No, i want them to double, no triple their production and manufacturing schedule to the countries in which xbox has the advantage, in addition to having enough stock for the countries where they are ahead 

Even if its impossible, i'd like them to do it, so they can be even more successful. Because the amount of developer support the PS4 gets is equal to the amount of user base it has.

This generation, MS has the mindshare and support. If you pop in a third party game, its almost an unspoken assumption that its going to be the 360 version. If possible, i'd like Sony to reverse this, so its back to the PS2 era of mindshare.

I think Microsoft is too disingenuous to stay in that role any longer. Sony are just offering a better deal, and nobody wants to be shafted.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 5, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Don't feel bad Point.



i think i'm about ready to give up, ps4 can go fuck itself

i'm bitter as fuck right now, sony isn't matching the demand

been trying to buy this damn thing for ages now


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 5, 2013)

IIRC the 360 didn't have a advantage in UK.


----------



## Vault (Dec 5, 2013)

Lol PB it's your fault homie.


----------



## Null (Dec 5, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> IIRC the 360 didn't have a advantage in UK.



Wasn't the 360 the best selling console of the 7th gen in the UK?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 5, 2013)

360 has sold roughly 8 million, PS3 sold 5 million, in UK


----------



## Byrd (Dec 5, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> i just missed on on 3 ps4 bundles from amazon that will be available by next week
> 
> shit sold out in 5 minutes while i was trying to decide which one suited me better
> 
> wow, i don't even know what to feel right now



I looked everywhere online and they still had some in hidden places like Bestbuy & Walmart


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2013)

*2K Sports rep confirms you'll receive a technical foul for using profanity within earshot of the Kinect or PlayStation Camera. *

I'm glad I wasn't the only one experiencing this.


----------



## Gino (Dec 5, 2013)

Won't buy this game when I get the ps4 I curse all the time


----------



## Reyes (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## Gino (Dec 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ThlhSnRk21E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 5, 2013)

Null said:


> Wasn't the 360 the best selling console of the 7th gen in the UK?





Inuhanyou said:


> 360 has sold roughly 8 million, PS3 sold 5 million, in UK



For some reason I was remembering differently.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 5, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> For some reason I was remembering differently.



The PS3 has outsold the 360 in the entire EU market by a wide margin. About the same margin that the 360 had outsold the PS3 in America. And then there's Japan...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 5, 2013)

it wasn't quite that level of curbstomp for Sony's chances in US


----------



## Gabe (Dec 5, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> *2K Sports rep confirms you'll receive a technical foul for using profanity within earshot of the Kinect or PlayStation Camera. *
> 
> I'm glad I wasn't the only one experiencing this.



That's funny I am going to try it


----------



## Shirker (Dec 6, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> *2K Sports rep confirms you'll receive a technical foul for using profanity within earshot of the Kinect or PlayStation Camera. *
> 
> I'm glad I wasn't the only one experiencing this.



Yeah, Escapist did a piece on it as well. People are pretty butthurt about it. Which is doubly hilarious considering it's an optional feature.

Friggin' gamers, man.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 6, 2013)

Well, it's optional so of course it has the liberty of being a complete fucking joke. Those loser butthurt gamers, man.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 6, 2013)

I think i caught one :33

amazon got some stock this morning, managed to order the killzone bundle with the extra controller and camera like an hour ago, next day delivery and my order says "dispatching now" so I went and bought nba2k14 and fifa, will buy trine 2 from psn when the console get here I think it dropped yesterday

excited


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2013)

inb4 broken


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 6, 2013)

may Hades creep up on you when you're sleeping for even saying that

based god and yeezus won't let that happen to me


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2013)

hmm 3ds only has 40 mil?


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 6, 2013)

Japanese sales will stomp xbone completely.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, Escapist did a piece on it as well. People are pretty butthurt about it. Which is doubly hilarious considering it's an optional feature.
> 
> Friggin' gamers, man.



LOL, I remember getting a Technical within the first few minutes of playing the game and wondered why that happened. I like the feature, since it punishes my friends or siblings who start fuming and storming up a curse filled tirade about how the game is cheating once I start going on a 10 to 20-0 run on them.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 7, 2013)

*PS4 crushes Xbox One on eBay during respective launch weekends, data shows*



> The PlayStation 4 crushed the Xbox One during their respective launch weeks, data from market research firm Terapeak released this week shows.
> 
> During the PS4's launch week (Nov. 15-22), total eBay sales for the platform were $12,554,461, compared to $7,898,233 for the Xbox One (Nov. 22-29), the firm said. Notably, the PS4's launch week covers North America only, while the Xbox One's first seven days span 13 markets around the world.
> 
> ...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 7, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLZ53g5aoZs[/youtube]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 7, 2013)

finally! :33 

got my ps4. bout to set it up


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 7, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> finally! :33
> 
> got my ps4. bout to set it up



What games did you get?

I ended up buying NBA 2K14 and NFS: Rivals, and yet I find myself enjoying Resogun the most.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> finally! :33
> 
> got my ps4. bout to set it up



Bricks mid update


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> wow the console is much smaller than i expected even after all the images and videos



Well I did post a picture of it right next to the wii U.
It should be expected.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 7, 2013)

played two team death matches on killzone and got fodderized, but then again i jumped to multiplayer straight away and i'm overwhelmed by everything, seems like too much info at the same time, i didn't even know how to change loadouts, i'll get used to it eventually

got 12 kills and died 27 times, smh


----------



## Vault (Dec 7, 2013)

PB run with me dawg  

It takes getting used to but damn the game is so balanced. Enjoying the multiplayer a lot.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 7, 2013)

Did anyone else get an e-mail stating your PSN password was reset. I had to reset mines earlier this week.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Did anyone else get an e-mail stating your PSN password was reset. I had to reset mines earlier this week.



I didn't

PB & Vault give me your PSN Name.


----------



## Vault (Dec 7, 2013)

Vault-023


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 7, 2013)

Zidane said:


> I didn't
> 
> PB & Vault give me your PSN Name.



EaZyDaDoN



Vault said:


> PB run with me dawg
> 
> It takes getting used to but damn the game is so balanced. Enjoying the multiplayer a lot.



lol i tried to join your game in my first go but was waiting for a slot in your team for around 2 minutes so then i just joined some random game


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Dec 7, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Did anyone else get an e-mail stating your PSN password was reset. I had to reset mines earlier this week.



nope i haven't receive one.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 7, 2013)

Resogun is fucking awesome!!!

and the speaker on the controller is actually great i thought it was a stupid gimmick but its so clear and so well used in resogun i nearly had a heart attack

"SAVE THE LAST HUMANS"


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 7, 2013)

im getting this. i got a list of games that i want

warframe
watch dogs
mirrors edge 2
MGSV: phantom pain
Final Fantasy XV
Kingdom Hearts III
Infamous second son
thief 4 
the witcher 3
elder scrolls online
ninja gaiden z
these games aren't even going to be out until next year and by then the price for the actual machine will have dropped enough for me to get at least one extra game


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> Yo marc..
> 
> [YOUTUBE]cPt1Mulo_jU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> And this is my cue to go to sleep and never wake up....





10char


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 8, 2013)

capcom out of business 2014


----------



## Reyes (Dec 8, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> capcom out of business 2014



No not until Dragon Dogma 2 is out, after that what ever then.

Have Sony Santa Monica buy DMC and reboot it again 

Or Platinum buy it.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 8, 2013)

The next Dragons Dogma is some tablet game right? Yeah they need to release a new console Dragons Dogma, at least another major expansion to the first game. If they really want to recoup some money, make a "prestige" dlc for $10 where people can reset back to level 1 but keep their stats.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 8, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> T*he next Dragons Dogma is some tablet game right?* Yeah they need to release a new console Dragons Dogma, at least another major expansion to the first game. If they really want to recoup some money, make a "prestige" dlc for $10 where people can reset back to level 1 but keep their stats.



fuck it they dont deserve to make too 2014


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2013)

look out for that FF 15 x Breath of fire 6 iOS crossover


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 8, 2013)

I won't be surprised if SquareEnix buys Capcom.


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## Shirker (Dec 8, 2013)

I was waiting for someone to do this shit.


----------



## Max Thunder (Dec 8, 2013)

Aren't capcom doing that deep down game? That should be good.



bloodplzkthxlol said:


> im getting this. i got a list of games that i want
> 
> warframe
> watch dogs
> ...



Your list is almost perfect apart from it missing Star Wars: Battlefront


----------



## Reyes (Dec 8, 2013)

Xiammes;49166920[B said:
			
		

> ]The next Dragons Dogma is some tablet game right[/B]? Yeah they need to release a new console Dragons Dogma, at least another major expansion to the first game. If they really want to recoup some money, make a "prestige" dlc for $10 where people can reset back to level 1 but keep their stats.



It's a spin-off game for the series, it's also coming to the Vita.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 8, 2013)

Joakim Mogren said:


> I won't be surprised if SquareEnix buys Capcom.



Square Enix has money?


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 8, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Square Enix has money?


Capcom would be happy to work straight for food in the nearest future.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 8, 2013)

They might just dissolve their assets and games and put each franchise up for a bid.

Don't think there's one company that can manage all of capcoms franchises the difference between them is somewhat amazing.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 8, 2013)

If SE could buy a Capcom IP, what should they buy?


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 8, 2013)

The RPG type games capcom makes.

Nintendo would more than likely want monster hunter and nobody has more money than them to bid for it.


----------



## Vault (Dec 8, 2013)

As long as Sony or someone talented buy Onimusha I don't care what happens.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 8, 2013)

Best case: Sony buys both DMC and Onimusha, hires Platinum to work on DMC and get the God of War devs to work on Onimusha.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 8, 2013)

the best case scenario is that sony buy capcom and use their franchises  fire all the people making the stupid ass decisions and repartner with platinum games and shinji mikami


----------



## Reyes (Dec 8, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> the best case scenario is that sony buy capcom and use their franchises  fire all the people making the stupid ass decisions and repartner with platinum games and shinji mikami



Dat too 

Also Sony is all ready in talk with Hello Games about No Man's Sky.



If Sony is smart they should lock this game down as a part-time exclusive and get more men on the project to get it out sooner.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 8, 2013)

i wouldn't be opposed to that


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 8, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> Aren't capcom doing that deep down game? That should be good.
> 
> 
> 
> Your list is almost perfect apart from it missing Star Wars: Battlefront



EDIT:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WeX41WfOsY[/YOUTUBE]
impressive...most impressive


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 9, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> EDIT:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WeX41WfOsY[/YOUTUBE]
> impressive...most impressive


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2013)

I'd like to see Naughty Dog's take on Bionic Commando.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 9, 2013)

SE buys Capcom and makes DMC an iOS flash sidescroller.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 9, 2013)

DMC2: FUCK YOU STRIKES BACK


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 9, 2013)

Joakim Mogren said:


> SE buys Capcom and makes DMC an iOS flash sidescroller.



the only correct answer


----------



## Kael Hyun (Dec 9, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> EDIT:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WeX41WfOsY[/YOUTUBE]
> impressive...most impressive



Obviously not DICE. The Starfighter pilot doesn't crash when he tries to take a turn...


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 9, 2013)

No Sony shouldnt buy Crapcom. Crapcom are being run by stupid troll devs especially those streetfighter amd vs. devs.

Just let Crapcom die and buy the rights to their ips


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 9, 2013)

persona 4 arena >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> street fighter


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> persona 4 arena >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> street fighter



I'd agree, had I actually played the game. #stillwaitingfortheeurorelease


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 9, 2013)

yeah you like that alpha gameplay? too bad. it was canceled.

if there's one thing I know I don't want, its a cod copy with a star wars skin.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]hJNf4JRfEdM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sworder (Dec 9, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> EDIT:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WeX41WfOsY[/YOUTUBE]
> impressive...most impressive



Shame that this never released. I have doubts about DICE being able to match this, they have too much on their plate while these guys had years to concentrate on this game alone

I actually think Bungie would have been a good dev to take over, but we'll see


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 9, 2013)

this is how i see fps games


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 9, 2013)

Is LED TV with 1,000 hz suitable for ps4?

I don't want any laggy frame rate bullshit to be pretty noticeable when playing.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 9, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Best case: Sony buys both DMC and Onimusha, hires Platinum to work on DMC and get the God of War devs to work on Onimusha.



Samanosuke now performing QTEs on the Genma.


----------



## Max Thunder (Dec 9, 2013)

So Xbox get Raiden as their MGSV exclusive content, as compared to our beloved PS4's polygonal Snake. The outrage!

Kojima shall get some serious ranting going on on twitter.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 9, 2013)

i like snakes Afghan suit.


----------



## Max Thunder (Dec 9, 2013)

If they get Raiden we should get Gray Fox.

Xbox get a badass Cyborg Ninja and we get a pixelated Snake skin?! Lol come on.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2013)

xbone paying people off.
It's probably not actually exclusive.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 9, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> If they get Raiden we should get Gray Fox.
> 
> Xbox get a badass Cyborg Ninja and we get a pixelated Snake skin?! Lol come on.


I don't see a problem, pixelated Snake skin > Raiden.

It's not just a skin too.






.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2013)

My review for AC4! 

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_zuMETx_Zs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SionBarsod (Dec 9, 2013)

Capcom...how the hell are you still a thing now. I used ot have faith that they'd come back, but now...what kind of thought logic is that. You barely have any money for a game, then MH brings the cash and you invest basically all of it into mobile games?!

I hope you lose your IPs, all of them, to people that'll do them good.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 9, 2013)

Sony bringing da jumbo microtransactions and drm courtesy of their astute manipulation and deft handiwork


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 10, 2013)

inb4 infamous micro-transaction


----------



## Joker J (Dec 10, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> persona 4 arena >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> street fighter



The funny thing is P4A will never be more popular than SF4, even Blaz Blu currently has more spotlight than P4A. That new Guilty Gear might outshine both tho in the future.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 10, 2013)

its sad that persona doesn't get as much attention period.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 10, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> inb4 infamous micro-transaction



$5 unlockable Zeke costume and voice over.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 10, 2013)

$5 game install
$10 title screen
$15 Opening cutscene 
$50 First 20 mins
$200 Season pass


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2013)

You forgot, $1 open disc...


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 10, 2013)

Unlock each button on the controller 5%


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 10, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> $5 game install
> $10 title screen
> $15 Opening cutscene
> $50 First 20 mins
> $200 Season pass


Sounds like Capcom and EA


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 10, 2013)

would still buy


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 10, 2013)

it would be more worth while than forza or GT


----------



## Max Thunder (Dec 10, 2013)

What's PS4s memeory cap? Anyone know? Microsoft caps at 362GB lol


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 10, 2013)

You mean storage memory? Out of the "500gb" you get 410gb

I have 6 games installed; killzone, nba2k, FIFA, contrast, resogun and trine and I have 306gb left. 

on another note, trine is awesome, loving my machine


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 10, 2013)

Good thing i'm getting a 1tb  HDD


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 10, 2013)

I thought of doing that but I have a good internet connection so it doesn't take me long to d/l big games and the ps4 is quick at installing so whenever my HDD get filled I'll just delete the games I don't play that often, 

So I'll just wait til sony puts out ps4s with larger drives and upgrade


----------



## sworder (Dec 10, 2013)

so you're going to wait to buy an exact same PS4 for $350 or $400 for the 750GB-1TB HDD, which will still be SATA II and 5400 RPM 

disposable income is one thing but you'd be literally wasting your money

you can easily pick up a hybrid SSD for a quarter of what you would pay, which would be LEAGUES better than whatever cheap HDD Sony puts in


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 10, 2013)

i meant upgrade as in trade it in

but yeah i might buy another one altogether when that time comes if it also gets a redesign and give this one to my brother


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]acNIs008Vmw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 10, 2013)

boderlands 2 what the fuck have been doing with my life, is that shit still up?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 11, 2013)

Seems like Sony's lack of supply is hurting them quite a bit. Xbone has sold through about 2 million at this point, while we don't have numbers for PS4, and a majority of stores are backed up until January with preorders to begin with.

They should have prepared much better to have more stock in the areas that counted. MS is funneling all their systems straight to the US, and that's where Sony needs to win and beat MS. EU and asia will always be there


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 11, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Seems like Sony's lack of supply is hurting them quite a bit. Xbone has sold through about 2 million at this point, while we don't have numbers for PS4, and a majority of stores are backed up until January with preorders to begin with.
> 
> They should have prepared much better to have more stock in the areas that counted. MS is funneling all their systems straight to the US, and that's where Sony needs to win and beat MS. EU and asia will always be there



Funny you should mention that. I just watched this week's Zero Punctuation and Yahtzee was complaining that he can't seem to get a hold of a PS4, hence the two consecutive Xbone reviews.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 11, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Seems like Sony's lack of supply is hurting them quite a bit. Xbone has sold through about 2 million at this point, while we don't have numbers for PS4, and a majority of stores are backed up until January with preorders to begin with.
> 
> They should have prepared much better to have more stock in the areas that counted. MS is funneling all their systems straight to the US, and that's where Sony needs to win and beat MS. EU and asia will always be there


Win and beat? The whole console war thing is getting to people's mind too much. This isn't a race and there's no dead line. The only thing companies are striving for is not to *tank hard* at the launch, not to "win" something. It's clear at this point that PS4 is a big success, that's all that matters. They don't *have* to beat anyone, consoles are here for years and years to sell.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 11, 2013)

Where the hell is the NPD, I want to have clear data on sales


----------



## Shirker (Dec 11, 2013)

Joakim Mogren said:


> Win and beat? The whole console war thing is getting to people's mind too much. This isn't a race and there's no dead line. The only thing companies are striving for is not to *tank hard* at the launch, not to "win" something. It's clear at this point that PS4 is a big success, that's all that matters. They don't *have* to beat anyone, consoles are here for years and years to sell.



Eh, doesn't change the fact that in the immediate spectrum, this lack of supply isn't doing any favors. Coupled with that and the fact that Microsoft's advertising the Bone ridiculously well, it's basically the only option for families that can only afford one shiny new next gen console.

"But what about the Wi--?"

The ONLY option.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 11, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Eh, doesn't change the fact that in the immediate spectrum, this lack of supply isn't doing any favors. The bone's basically the only option for families that can only afford one shiny new next gen console.
> 
> "But what about the Wi--?"
> 
> The ONLY option.


Yes, and these same types of families will be there in a year and two and three.
Again, it's all about not outright failing the launch and then trying to catch up all the time, which is extremely hard. PS4 is already past that.

Nobody now will outsell it by a number that can't be re-gained, if at all, so people should just relax.


----------



## Max Thunder (Dec 11, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Seems like Sony's lack of supply is hurting them quite a bit. Xbone has sold through about 2 million at this point, while we don't have numbers for PS4, and a majority of stores are backed up until January with preorders to begin with.
> 
> They should have prepared much better to have more stock in the areas that counted. MS is funneling all their systems straight to the US, and that's where Sony needs to win and beat MS. EU and asia will always be there



How didn't Sony predict something like this?

They should have made a more accurate guess on consumer demand.

It's a shame really, I'm still waiting on my console and I know a lot of people who are not buying one now because they're sold out everywhere...


----------



## Reyes (Dec 11, 2013)

Sony could have just thought there wouldn't be this much demand for the system.

I don't know if the stock situation is as bad as Inhanyou think it is, but Sony should be making more PS4 based on recent demands.


----------



## dream (Dec 11, 2013)

Sony may very well have predicted this demand but it's not like they can work miracles.  It takes time to produce units.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 11, 2013)

Not to mention there were technical issues with consoles. It also takes time to resolve those. I mean look at xbone failure percentage, Sony rather be short on demand for some time but to deliver quality.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 11, 2013)

The good thing is that PS4 specific demand is at an all time high. The problem with that is, there are also people who are not really partial and will go for an Xbone if they can't find a PS4. All i've seen from my time going to stores is empty shelves for PS4 and automatic sell outs minutes after PS4's even become available. The want for next gen is huge, but Sony has to fulfill those orders.

I did laugh at MS downsizing their launch from 21 countries to 13, but in the end it makes perfect sense to focus on where your strongest markets are, especially if you have yield issues like they do. What i want to make sure of is that Sony gets their own major foothold in those strong MS markets first. 

I'll make no bones about it, i want the Xbox One to be in second place a distant one if possible. MS does not deserve to carry the US this time. Sony did the right moves leading up to launch and they should be the ones getting the marketshare because of that goodwill.

To Joakim specifically, its not about console wars specifically, but having a head start and good first push were crucial to MS's 360 US marketshare, which was the only thing that really carried them through this gen. That's not the only thing that matters, after all its a marathon not a sprint, but its a big factor in how things play out, who gets what system based on what their friends already have and so on.

My main point is that to get to unconditional #1, Sony needs to come at this hard and fast and without mercy.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 11, 2013)

it took me a week of incessant searching to get my hands on mine, and i mean all day long searching and making a bunch of phone calls to retailers to get one 

the shit popped up on amazon and sold out in like 2 minutes, it was infuriating, it was getting to the point i was gonna give up, hell i even said "fuck ps4" in this thread because i couldn't buy one

they truly can't cope with the demand, a friend of mine was told he might only get his late january/february because the pre-orders lists are massive, wtf, they should've pushed some territories back and focused on the U.S & U.K because those are the markets they lost last gen


----------



## Max Thunder (Dec 11, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> it took me a week of incessant searching to get my hands on mine, and i mean all day long searching and making a bunch of phone calls to retailers to get one
> 
> the shit popped up on amazon and sold out in like 2 minutes, it was infuriating, it was getting to the point i was gonna give up, hell i even said "fuck ps4" in this thread because i couldn't buy one
> 
> they truly can't cope with the demand, a friend of mine was told he might only get his late january/february because the pre-orders lists are massive, wtf, they should've pushed some territories back and focused on the U.S & U.K because those are the markets they lost last gen



Exactly I got an e-mail from Gamestop telling me I'd only get mine in January which infuriated me.

1 - Because I cancelled my amazon order to order at Gamestop where I probably would have got it by now if I had stayed with Amazon.

and

2 - January is when the Christmas break ends and I have to go back to university mode so I probably won't even have too much time with it!


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 11, 2013)

honestly I've decided to just wait out the demand.

my wii u and ps3 will keep me plenty satisfied until supply can finally meet demand, I hope.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 11, 2013)

Went to Walmart today, they had 10+ PS4...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 11, 2013)

man, shame that you can't copy your captures to an usb. they need to patch this in, at least screenshots. only sharing them via facebook or twitter are horrible options

i don't have facebook nor twitter but i have some nice screenshots i want on the internet, lemme copy the shit to my usb godamn it



crazymtf said:


> Went to Walmart today, they had 10+ PS4...



they probably got new stock recently, as in today


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 11, 2013)

they were getting new shipments just today infact, according to walmart its the highest allocation since launch


----------



## Reyes (Dec 11, 2013)

In other news, Snoop Dog and Ubisoft revealed that Rayman Legends will come out for the PS4 and XBone in February

Elder Scrolls Online will come in June.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 11, 2013)

They really need a patch to be able to upload or transfer the footage on something other than Facebook. Facebook downgrades it and looks like poopy shit cock.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 11, 2013)

Zidane said:


> In other news, Snoop Dog and Ubisoft revealed that Rayman Legends will come out for the PS4 and XBone in February



I hope Ubisoft enjoys it when it completely bombs.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 11, 2013)

Snoop Dog will help push sales


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 11, 2013)

Why Snoop dog?

What the fuck does he has to do with fucking Rayman?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 11, 2013)

What does he have to do with Tekken? nothing, but that didn't stop them from hiring him 

The point of the matter is, this release is fucking ridiculous and only here cause they were stupid enough to think of putting out Rayman exclusively for Wii U to begin with  Its even stupider when you realize there is literally no point to buying a 60 dollar PS4 version over a used PS3 version which is much cheaper cause they are both going to be 1080p 60fps


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 12, 2013)

killzone is fucking fun when you know how to play it, specially when it's 24 team death match and the map is filled, i found everything so confusing at first but now i'm at home and i'm so much better

i think the only game i genuinely didn't enjoy so far is fifa 14


----------



## Darth (Dec 12, 2013)

He is no longer Snoop Dog. He changed his name to Snoop Lion years ago. 

And recently changed it again to "Snoopzilla".


----------



## Max Thunder (Dec 12, 2013)

In other news, the Fallout 4 survivor2299 website was confirmed to be a hoax but there's info to suggest that the game is actually being developed.

Apparently set in Boston.



So if this is out for next gen that's a another game to look forward to!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 12, 2013)

decided to take the advice from you guys and upgrade my ps4 hdd but can't do it because one of the 4 screws holding the hdd in place won't come off and the screw is stripped now

for fuck's sake


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 12, 2013)

you mean the screw holding the HDD inside of the casing? shit that's bad luck man


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 12, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Why Snoop dog?
> 
> What the fuck does he has to do with fucking Rayman?



Nothing, of course. But companies like to throw their money around. Snoop Dogg might draw in people who would, normally, give less than a shit about Rayman.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 12, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> you mean the screw holding the HDD inside of the casing? shit that's bad luck man



there's the big screw and then there's 4 others holding the hdd in the casing, it was one of the four, luckily i managed to do it still tho:



upgraded to 1TB, got all my games and updates installed, didn't take long


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 12, 2013)

that's what i like to see, a plan well executed


----------



## Max Thunder (Dec 12, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> there's the big screw and then there's 4 others holding the hdd in the casing, it was one of the four, luckily i managed to do it still tho:
> 
> 
> 
> upgraded to 1TB, got all my games and updates installed, didn't take long



Hey, when I get mine where can I get a 1TB Hdd from?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 12, 2013)

Amazon  or anywhere that sells HDD's. They have to be 2.5 9mm drives specifically tho



this is the one i recommend and own. Cause its 7200rpm which is much faster than the stock 5400rpm, but also much cheaper than an SSHD or SSD with more storage than those also.

Infact going 7200rpm kinda makes SSHD or SSD kinda irrelevant for the speeds. The difference between the other two formats and a normal HDD upgraded to 720rpm is minimal and not worth the extra cost IMO


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 12, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> Hey, when I get mine where can I get a 1TB Hdd from?


Every computer store


----------



## The World (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 12, 2013)

NPD: PS4 highest selling console launch in US history, highest selling console launch ever globally. XB1 in second place but still respectable numbers.

I love my wii u, but....obligatory

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWUQl5-6_Uw[/youtube]


----------



## Reyes (Dec 12, 2013)

Do we know if some mutiplatform games sold better on PS4?


----------



## sworder (Dec 12, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Do we know if some mutiplatform games sold better on PS4?



All of them except Skylanders and Just Dance


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 12, 2013)

not "some". They all(third party games) sold better on PS4 than XB1. Every last one of them. To be fair to microsoft though, Sony had their games on shelves days and weeks before Microsoft did. And also, its still a small number considering that the install base for both consoles is relatively low still.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 12, 2013)

I saw someone say that NB2k and AC4 sold more on the PS4, is that true?


----------



## Reyes (Dec 12, 2013)

Wonder if Knack outsold Mario yet again?

Or even Killzone for that matter?


----------



## Reyes (Dec 12, 2013)

Comparisons for multi-platform games between the one and PS4:
AC
1 - 30.95%
4 - 69.05%

NSF
1 - 16.71%
4 - 48.42%
360 - 17.77%
3 - 17.11%

NFL
1 - 40.12%
4 - 59.88%

2K14
1 - 34.84%
4 - 65.16%

FIFA 14
1 - 35.43%
4 - 64.57%

NBA 14
1 - 43.40%
4 - 56.60%


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 12, 2013)

Zidane said:


> I saw someone say that NB2k and AC4 sold more on the PS4, is that true?



True for both.



Zidane said:


> Wonder if Knack outsold Mario yet again?
> 
> Or even Killzone for that matter?



Knack did 100k from what I've heard, about half what 3D World did.

Killzone does seem to have outsold it, however.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 12, 2013)

Killzone was also the best selling console exclusive, sales at 270K.

It obviously had tough competition with BF4 and CODG.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 12, 2013)

BF4
1 - 45.65%
4 - 54.35%


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 13, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> Hey, when I get mine where can I get a 1TB Hdd from?



i got mine from amazon, it's a Western Digital 1TB 2.5 inch SATA Internal Hard Drive

just make sure it's not larger than 2.5 inch when you buy yours


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 13, 2013)

Killzones not there to compete with the shooters, its there to feed off them.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 13, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> NPD: PS4 highest selling console launch in US history, highest selling console launch ever globally. XB1 in second place but still respectable numbers.
> 
> I love my wii u, but....obligatory
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWUQl5-6_Uw[/youtube]



Playstation master race.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Dec 13, 2013)

EU PS+ update for January:

Leaving PS Plus:
24th December: Grid 2
24th December: Dragons Dogma Dark Arisen
24th December: Sonic and Allstars Racing Transformed
8th January: Contrast
Entering PS Plus:
24th December: DmC Devil May Cry
24th December: Borderlands 2
24th December: Soul Sacrifice
24th December: Blazblue Continuum Shift Extend
8th January: Don’t Starve

PS3 update looks lovely!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 13, 2013)

wow, playstation plus is a god sent


----------



## Reyes (Dec 13, 2013)

PS4 Users: 
give me your PSN names

Mine is: teamsuper985 (my cousin made the account name when I got my PS3 and I haven't changed it)


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 13, 2013)

Name's in my sig.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2013)

For anyone wanting a PS4/XBone. Gamestop supposedly has a limited supply this weekend, but given the fact the news came out this weekend, you might be already too late  

Walmart is set to have a large supply of PS4's this Sunday and Amazon have a limited supply of XBones. 



Zidane said:


> PS4 Users:
> give me your PSN names
> 
> Mine is: teamsuper985 (my cousin made the account name when I got my PS3 and I haven't changed it)



cjkira7168


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 13, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> For anyone wanting a PS4/XBone. Gamestop supposedly has a limited supply this weekend, but given the fact the news came out this weekend, you might be already too late
> 
> Walmart is set to have a large supply of PS4's this Sunday and Amazon have a limited supply of XBones.
> 
> ...


GameStop sucks


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 13, 2013)

It was only thanks to GS that i could trade in a lot of my games toward PS4. I wonder why other retailers dont do trade in services on that level. 

Especially if you don't have the cash on hand atm.

Also, my SN is Inutaihanyou


----------



## Reyes (Dec 13, 2013)

I will add you guys soon, right now I just want to rest.

I got a massive headache.


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> Name's in my sig.



We need to run some Killzone.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 13, 2013)

Vault said:


> We need to run some Killzone.



I still need to get Killzone.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm about to sell Killzone. Was enjoyable for multiplayer but gamestop given 40 bucks for it. So shit, going right towards Second Sons.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm gonna sell something for tomb raider


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> I still need to get Killzone.



With your playing style you are going to troll a lot


----------



## 115 (Dec 13, 2013)

Anyone having issues with Sharing lately? Seems to me like KZSF is refusing to upload gameplay from multiplayer matches for some reason. I'll hit the share button after a match/couple of matches are done, and instead of uploading the last 15 minutes, it's uploaded something from hours ago back in singleplayer. It's been doing this every time I try to upload some decent multiplayer stuff for the past week or so.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2013)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> GameStop sucks



Gamestop is fundamentally evil but that's not going to stop me from buying a new console there if I needed one.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 13, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> I still need to get Killzone.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 13, 2013)

New PlayStation related set for the holidays.


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2013)

I joined your game in_ Remains _ and you left as soon as


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 14, 2013)

You will say WoW.



> While Final Fantasy XV was still known as Final Fantasy Versus XIII, director Tetsuya Nomura says it took three months to convince Square Enix to move the project to the next-gen consoles rather than moving it to smartphones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have thus said WoW.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 14, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> You will say WoW.
> 
> 
> 
> You have thus said WoW.



I hope to god that shit is fake 

it would explain the development hell quite soundly, and I will buy both this and kh 3 not just because I love the series' but because fuck executives and fuck smart phone gaming cash ins.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 14, 2013)

More things to make you wow 

Wowowwowow.


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2013)

> Nomura says it took three months to convince Square Enix to move the project to the next-gen consoles rather than moving it to smartphones.


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2013)

> “One executive told me that this game would work much better on his iPhone,” continued Nomura, “He said in addition to reaching a larger audience, it would be easier to make on the iPhone because people do not expect much from it. I fought back saying that gamers deserve a good game and not some throwaway title that people will forget in a week. I was hit back with charts explaining how much more profitable that throwaway title would be.”


Based Nomura saving the day from the shithead higher ups


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 14, 2013)

The World said:


> Based Nomura saving the day from the shithead higher ups



and some how toriyama ends up on the supposed quality control counsel for this series instead. shaking my damn head square. 15 will likely be the last FF I buy.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 14, 2013)

Aren't smart phones like really super popular in Japan?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 14, 2013)

*Ick. Just. Fucking ICK.*

Can't believe S.E. almost trashed KH as a whole before Nomura saved it. Literally the only guy i can trust from the company nowadays.

Wait. P4gaming.

Fake as Fuck.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 14, 2013)

Its. *Fake*.

=/


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 14, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> You will say WoW.
> 
> 
> 
> You have thus said WoW.


I will buy FF XV(Asian version) anyway


----------



## Reyes (Dec 14, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> I hope to god that shit is fake
> 
> *it would explain the development hell quite soundly*, and I will buy both this and kh 3 not just because I love the series' but because fuck executives and fuck smart phone gaming cash ins.



Article is fake.

The development hell of both FFXV and KH3 can easily be explained.

FFXV was never in full development until 2011 and that was shorted lived.

The game was in the conceptual stages for awhile since they announced it, then Square Enix forced a good part of the team to go help the team working on FF13.  Nomura couldn't devout all of his time to the game because he was busy working on KH:BBS, KHDDD and the two FF fighters.

There were always people working on the project, but it was always small and not enough to get any meaning development movement.

The game was in full development in September 2011 and that was screwed up by FF14.  Then Square Enix assigned a good number of the team to get FF14 working, they also assigned a good portion of the FFX & FFX-2 HD team to help((thats why its coming out so late) though FF14 a realm reborn is great).

Nomura, for the longest time wasn't going to develop KH3 until FFXV was out and the original KH team could work on it( to busy with XV).  But after seeing the work and quality of KH:BBS, KHDD and KH HD Nomura decided that the new team could handle it, even then it wasn't in development until 2013.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 14, 2013)

Seriously. How many interviews through years since 13 Nomura did where he explained the Versus/KH3 development hell? Including recent one where he explained everything up to 15. Nobody remembers those? One poorly written fake and people lose their shit.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 14, 2013)

Also we should be a bit glad that these games aren't being made on the Crystal tools engine. 

From what I've heard from Inu and others, it's a badly designed engine.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 14, 2013)

Yeah, Crystal Tools is quite bad. It just barely worked in 13, mainly because the game never allows you to go anywhere but in a straight line and uses HD panoramic still shots extensively as backgrounds. Lightning Returns very plainly demonstrates how poorly optimized this engine is for a fully 3D game.
Not that I blame SE though, they had to make it on a go parallel with the game itself. On the other hand you can blame them for exactly that 
Still, it is a good thing that they abandoned it, indeed.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 14, 2013)

Lightning returns hopefully is the final game that uses crystal tools. And yes the article is obviously fake. Nobody in SE thought of scrapping all of a high end console game's assets that they spent years making in order to put it on smartphone. I know these japanese execs are dumbasses who are just too cowardly to try and engage the console market again, but even that just seems plain wasteful.

According to Nomura, they were pressuring him to turn Versus in to 15 in 2010 which is crazy to me considering at the time we were still in the 7th's gen pretty deep...and apparently they only just started transitioning to next gen about a year later, around the time Skyrim came out. It was a weird question at the time why Nomura said they had information to share but couldn't, but now it makes sense.


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2013)

It seemed too good to be true 



Joakim Mogren said:


> Seriously. How many interviews through years since 13 Nomura did where he explained the Versus/KH3 development hell? Including recent one where he explained everything up to 15. Nobody remembers those? One poorly written fake and people lose their shit.



who was losing their shit?


----------



## Reyes (Dec 14, 2013)

Hopefully XV is be done by 2015


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2013)

Along with Last Guardian 20never


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 14, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Hopefully XV is be done by 2015


Only for the KH3 wait to begin


----------



## Reyes (Dec 14, 2013)

KH 3 could either come in late 2016 or 2017.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 14, 2013)

17 would be my best guess seeing how they barely started working on it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm thinking 15 for late 2014 and KH3 in 2015. its cause they are both developed by different teams. Luminous engine is basically done, and Versus is already in an advanced stage. Once that's done everyone will probably go to KH3


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 14, 2013)

It's not a Final Fantasy if it doesn't get postponed several times. Considering the huge size of both games, I can't imagine KH anywhere before 16.


*To people reading this in 2016 when XV is still not released - I'm sorry*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 14, 2013)

well technically versus has been postponed for a while


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 14, 2013)

but technically it's not versus anymore


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 14, 2013)

So who read the siliconera article?

Lol.

The true FF fans have been weeded out.

Nao go play some realz RPG's HuaQuim.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 14, 2013)

They're already having PS4 GOTY awards. For a multiplat. 

Oh gamespot. I guess you really needed those extra few $ to do this silly award, and now Ubisoft can fart out GOTY editions.



.


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2013)

Joakim Mogren said:


> but technically it's not versus anymore



It's versus square


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 14, 2013)

Sense versus Square


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 14, 2013)

Joakim Mogren said:


> They're already having PS4 GOTY awards. For a multiplat.
> 
> Oh gamespot. I guess you really needed those extra few $ to do this silly award, and now Ubisoft can fart out GOTY editions.
> 
> ...



Wow. Redundancy personified. They can barely fit a third place for the bronze medal with all the games it has going on.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 14, 2013)

Joakim Mogren said:


> They're already having PS4 GOTY awards. For a multiplat.
> 
> Oh gamespot. I guess you really needed those extra few $ to do this silly award, and now Ubisoft can fart out GOTY editions.
> 
> ...


trolling website :ho


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 14, 2013)

wow the system has been out for just a month, how can there be a game of the year is you haven't even been out for a year 

fire emblem not winning 3ds game of the year/ luigi's mansion scored a 6.5 fuck that website.


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2013)

Shit ass website nothing new here folks


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 14, 2013)

*Jack Tretton: Last Week We Sold 12,000 PS4s on Amazon “in 27 Minutes”, Sold Out*




Damn, the demand is ridiculously super serious and Sony is just having trouble keeping up.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2013)

It's in fashion.
Never thought I would see gaming be like the clothing industry.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 15, 2013)

yeah, still not a single ps4 in sight but that ok I guess, i have 2 out of the 3 next gens...just didn't get them in exactly the order i wanted...


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 15, 2013)

Lol my shitty ass tiny town still has em in stock. Most people that live here are too poor or manage their money too stupidly to afford such things.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 15, 2013)

Thank you sony playstation. The true master race. The one that has made the wiiu, xbox1 and pc irrelevant. May the heavens bless you abundantly with sales.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 15, 2013)

real shame because it started with me wanting them first and now ill get them last


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 15, 2013)

> Four Have Reached Level 100 on PlayStation Network


----------



## Max Thunder (Dec 15, 2013)

Wow, some people have way too much time in their hands.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 15, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> Wow, some people have way too much time in their hands.



Lol trophies. If the trophy isn't for beating every Devil May Cry's hardest difficulties it ain't worth shieeeet.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 15, 2013)

Joakim Mogren said:


>



i wonder how many of those are legit ,Hakoom have been accused of cheating and stuff like that. 

i  remember i was checking some one who had a lot trophies , trophy list progress and they had different trophies unlocked at the same time.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 15, 2013)

So Disney is making Marvel vs DC, so it tells Capcom to drop the latest Marvel vs Capcom games out of online consoles for better awareness or some shit?

Why is Disney trying so hard to reach super villain status?


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 15, 2013)

I don't see why they can't co-exist.

Problem might lie more with capcom being almost broke. And Disney seeing an opportunity to jump on it before anybody else doesn't make them they enemy...just smart.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 15, 2013)

Capcom has hundreds and hundreds of games online just fine. For some reason, it always had tremendous problems dealing with Marvel licensing issues which is why we never had any character DLC for the game because they refused to renew the license which is much more short lived for games, for some reason. Disney greenlighting Marvel vs DC only made it obviously worse.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 16, 2013)

They now say Sony is rigging the PS4 shortage


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 16, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> i wonder how many of those are legit ,Hakoom have been accused of cheating and stuff like that.
> 
> i  remember i was checking some one who had a lot trophies , trophy list progress and they had different trophies unlocked at the same time.



I would say its impossible without having multiple people on your account, alot of those trophies take fucking forever to get.

Of course it could be legit, you'd have to have a shit ton of money to have the free time to get all those trophy's. But since he offers a service of beating hard trophy's for other people for cash or psn cards, he probably isn't that wealthy.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 16, 2013)

Joakim Mogren said:


> They now say Sony is rigging the PS4 shortage


you better hope not :ho


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 16, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Capcom has hundreds and hundreds of games online just fine. For some reason, it always had tremendous problems dealing with Marvel licensing issues which is why we never had any character DLC for the game because they refused to renew the license which is much more short lived for games, for some reason. Disney greenlighting Marvel vs DC only made it obviously worse.



Marvel is a pretty big brand.  And at the end of the day money talks it's not like Marvel belonged to Capcom in the first place,  It's just business, blind loyalty never really existed in this market.


----------



## SionBarsod (Dec 16, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Capcom has hundreds and hundreds of games online just fine. For some reason, it always had tremendous problems dealing with Marvel licensing issues which is why we never had any character DLC for the game because they refused to renew the license which is much more short lived for games, for some reason. Disney greenlighting Marvel vs DC only made it obviously worse.




Marvel vs DC? Wait what? Did I miss something?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 16, 2013)

support is the best class in killzone


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 16, 2013)

sony isn't holding back any stock that they don't already have reserved for the asian launch period. they can only manufacture about 1 million every month. its an issue when microsoft floods the US with consoles and sony has to supply the world also. In a way MS is lucky that they don't do well in the global marketplace, they can focus on a few areas they sell. And it just so happens the US basically carried them through the whole last gen


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 16, 2013)

Speaking of stock -


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2013)

Joakim Mogren said:


> Speaking of stock -



Took a whole two hours for it to sell out


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 16, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Took a whole two hours for it to sell out



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNQcdThO4ZA&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]

Cant even buy 4 PS4's for the Price of 1 PS4 in Brazil.


----------



## 115 (Dec 16, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> support is the best class in killzone



Yes, yes it is. Pulver is a beast of a weapon, accompany it with a turret and you're good to go, even if your team does absolutely horrendous you can just run around reviving them easily. 

Assault is pretty good too though, the shield can come in real handy during certain situations.


----------



## dream (Dec 16, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNQcdThO4ZA&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]
> 
> Cant even buy 4 PS4's for the Price of 1 PS4 in Brazil.



What a douche.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 16, 2013)

He's definitely stacked though


----------



## Shirker (Dec 17, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, snap! They made a new one. I didn't think they'd go through with it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 17, 2013)

They didnt just make a new one. They topped the old one


----------



## Shirker (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeah. The first one was just amusing, but this one's hilarious. Those Youtube responses.


----------



## The World (Dec 17, 2013)

I thumbed his video down


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 17, 2013)

> Console launches are emotional events—for gamers and game makers. And tonight in Seoul, one PlayStation exec broke down and wept.
> 
> This is Shiro Kawauchi, the head of Sony Computer Entertainment Korea. Speaking in his native Japanese and getting choked up in the process, Kawauchi talks about how PlayStation fans have been waiting days for the PS4 launch event and recalls meeting gamers throughout the country. It all appears very inspiring!
> 
> "I truly thank you for coming out today in this cold weather," said Kawauchi. Then, in Korean, Kawauchi added, "I love you all. Please show your love for PlayStation 4 as well. Thank you!"


----------



## Max Thunder (Dec 17, 2013)

I got my PS4 today I was extremely surprised as earlier Gamestop told me I'd only have it in January so yeah I'm a happy guy today!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 17, 2013)

115 said:


> Yes, yes it is. Pulver is a beast of a weapon, accompany it with a turret and you're good to go, even if your team does absolutely horrendous you can just run around reviving them easily.
> 
> Assault is pretty good too though, the shield can come in real handy during certain situations.



i played assault for the majority of the time because they had the kind of guns i like

but then yesterday i decided to try something else and tried support, as soon as i realized they had a gun similar to the one's the assault class has, i think it's the pulver, it was game over

granted i died more than killed because i'm pretty much used to playing assault and having the shield bail me out most of the time but yeah


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 17, 2013)

the rubber on my left analog stick is wearing down and my thumb is starting to slip, there's def a problem with the rubber quality used on the DS4 sticks which is truly a shame because i love the controller, sony needs to go back to using the rubber they used on the ds3 and previous dualshocks

luckily for me i have another controller and apparently there's some grips that you can buy for it already, i will look into that


----------



## Shadow (Dec 17, 2013)

I read some stuff on the eu ps forums that you can replace the rubber grip onthe ds4 using the ds3 analog sticks.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 17, 2013)

i don't want ds3 sticks, i just want the rubber used on em

the ds4 sticks are superior in regards to design, the execution was flawed because the rubber composition isn't the same as in the ds3


----------



## Muk (Dec 17, 2013)

I remembwr the n64 controller they had no rubber just plastic.


----------



## deathgod (Dec 17, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> the rubber on my left analog stick is wearing down and my thumb is starting to slip, there's def a problem with the rubber quality used on the DS4 sticks which is truly a shame because i love the controller, sony needs to go back to using the rubber they used on the ds3 and previous dualshocks
> 
> luckily for me i have another controller and apparently there's some grips that you can buy for it already, i will look into that



These are what alot of Youtubers use:


----------



## The World (Dec 18, 2013)

My Holiday Bundle Vita just came in the mail


----------



## Shadow (Dec 18, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> i don't want ds3 sticks, i just want the rubber used on em
> 
> the ds4 sticks are superior in regards to design, the execution was flawed because the rubber composition isn't the same as in the ds3



Yeah you don't replace the stick but you take out the cover on the ds3 and put it on the ps4.   Sorry if I wasn't clear


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 18, 2013)

Shadow said:


> Yeah you don't replace the stick but you take out the cover on the ds3 and put it on the ps4.   Sorry if I wasn't clear



i thought you meant this

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjZqaZkMgKY[/youtube]

that looks like a lot of work and i'm not with that

but i will see if i can find any other ways of putting the ds3 rubber on the ds4


----------



## deathgod (Dec 18, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> but i will see if i can find any other ways of putting the ds3 rubber on the ds4



I feel so ignored lol.

Why don't you just check out the link I gave you? I'm sure they have a covering you'll like.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 18, 2013)

Will Sony make the necessary changes to the DS4?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 18, 2013)

*PS4 owners more satisfied than Xbox One owners *



> PlayStation 4 owners have indicated they are more satisfied with their new console purchase than Xbox One owners.
> 
> In a survey of 3,950 GameSpot and GameFAQs users conducted by GameSpot Trax between December 5 and December 10, respondents were asked to grade--on a scale of 1 to 10--how satisfied they were with their new console purchase. On average, PS4 owners graded their satisfaction at 8.71 out of 10, marginally ahead of the 8.20 of Xbox One owners, though the results suggest that owners of both new consoles are happy with their new purchases.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 18, 2013)

Bitch please on those polls


----------



## SionBarsod (Dec 19, 2013)

Hey is it better to buy a PS4 now or wait until around next year when Infamous and other stuff comes out for it. A part of me keeps wanting to buy the xbone too, but that's just for KI and even then it's not worth it.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 19, 2013)

lol, those polls are basically fanboys rating 10/10 their brand.

Xbone 9/10 satisfied? With those failure percentages?

lawl.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2013)

*PlayStation 4 Back in Stock on Amazon *



			
				IGN said:
			
		

> has PlayStation 4 consoles back in stock, just in time for the holidays.
> 
> The consoles are still eligible for one or two-day shipping and will arrive in time for Christmas, if you’re looking to give one as a gift.
> 
> Not sure if you want to buy a PlayStation 4? Be sure to find the answers to everything you need to know in our PS4 wiki, or check out our review if you’re on the fence.



Just checked it a minute ago. They're still in stick for anyone interested.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 20, 2013)

SionBarsod said:


> Hey is it better to buy a PS4 now or wait until around next year when Infamous and other stuff comes out for it. A part of me keeps wanting to buy the xbone too, but that's just for KI and even then it's not worth it.



If you have a ps3 wait of not get it now.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Dec 21, 2013)

Welp, I got one of the last of four bundles that was still in Best Buy. (Which coincidentally was next to a whole stack of XBones).

If anyone has BF4 or Warframe or whatever, my PSN handle is Kagekatsu3.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 21, 2013)

SionBarsod said:


> Hey is it better to buy a PS4 now or wait until around next year when Infamous and other stuff comes out for it. A part of me keeps wanting to buy the xbone too, but that's just for KI and even then it's not worth it.



I'm waiting, myself. A big pain in the backside with new consoles is the lack of games in the first six to twelve months. I intend to get it late March but there's so much coming out then (FFX HD, Dark Souls 2, Jump Stars Vs., etc.) that I'm not sure if I need to. So I might wait until late May or something since games should start coming out quite frequently for the PS4 by then and I'll have six or seven PS4 games through PS+ as well.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## The World (Dec 22, 2013)

Dear Nathan Fillion,

I love you man


----------



## Savior (Dec 22, 2013)

Thinking of getting a ps4 next year summer. There might not be a pricedrop but I bet there will be some sort of sale where they add on a game or extra controller.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 22, 2013)

Dat Nathan


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 22, 2013)

Zidane said:


>


----------



## Lurko (Dec 23, 2013)

It sucks that I have to have both pa3 and ps4 because Sony didn't put backwards compatibility in prices.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 23, 2013)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> It sucks that I have to have both pa3 and ps4 because Sony didn't put backwards compatibility in prices.



I'm perfectly fine with having my PS3 and PS4 together. My PS3 is backwards compatible, so I'm enjoying my library of PS2,PS3 and PS4 games.


----------



## SionBarsod (Dec 24, 2013)

Well I've still got my ps2 and Ps3 so I can play everything up to PS3 games. Speaking of old games, any word on that Gaikai thing, like when it's supposed to go up and start putting games out? And it's going to be all games from PS1-PS3/4 right?


----------



## Reyes (Dec 24, 2013)

SionBarsod said:


> Well I've still got my ps2 and Ps3 so I can play everything up to PS3 games. *Speaking of old games, any word on that Gaikai thing, like when it's supposed to go up and start putting games out? And it's going to be all games from PS1-PS3/4 right?*



All we know is that it's coming out in 2014, and first come to the US and slowy spread to other countries.

We know it will stream old PlayStation games but other than that, we don't know.


----------



## Max Thunder (Dec 25, 2013)

So anyone else join the PS4 gang for Christmas?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2013)

Got my sister a Playstation Plus account and $50 towards a Vita Memory card for Christmas. She's been planning on getting it for her PS3 and Vita for awhile. That's quite a bit since I'm almost tapped out from buying a new Laptop and PS4 just 2 months apart.


----------



## lathia (Dec 25, 2013)

1yr PS + on


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 26, 2013)

since i upgraded my ps4 hdd to a 1TB one i'm thinking of using the standard 500GB that came with it to upgrade my 120GB ps3 hdd but i'm not sure if its compatible so i don't want to open my ps3 and then realize it won't work, any of you know if it is?

[i think this shall be quicker than a google search, hopefully]


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 26, 2013)

They seriously need to let us take the footage from the system WITHOUT uploading on facebook =/


----------



## Reyes (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 27, 2013)

which killzone?


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 27, 2013)

Never mind, you only get a limited version...


----------



## deathgod (Dec 27, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> since i upgraded my ps4 hdd to a 1TB one i'm thinking of using the standard 500GB that came with it to upgrade my 120GB ps3 hdd but i'm not sure if its compatible so i don't want to open my ps3 and then realize it won't work, any of you know if it is?
> 
> [i think this shall be quicker than a google search, hopefully]



They should be. There's only one screw you have to remove on the ps3(at least on my fat version), so it'll be really quick and easy to replace the 120 with the 500 and see what happens.


----------



## ice77 (Dec 28, 2013)

*Just recently met ps4 live hehe. Got to touch and play it some. My gosh it looks really sharp live on a really good TV. Would be something I would get if they had a bigger library and games I was interested in. 

2014 will be interesting.*


----------



## Takamura Bear (Dec 28, 2013)

Got my PS4 for Christmas along with Killzone and Battlefield 4. The console is amazing and the DualShock 4 is probably the best controller I've ever used. 

But I find it odd how Sony don't allow spaces on a PSN id. I tried to register 'TakamuraBear' and everything was going okay, but then I got a message that Sony Network was down. I then tried it again later but it said the name was already in use, which is strange because there is no account that exists in that name. It must have registered the name earlier even though I didn't fully complete registration, so I had to go with Takamura_Bear instead.

Because of this my OCD is all over the place now. Don't laugh it me.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 28, 2013)

So I heard this system won't be doing too well with the electric bill.


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Dec 28, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> So I heard this system won't be doing too well with the electric bill.



Can you explain? Haven't heard anything about that.

Also my Gamestop had some PS4's but they were refusing to sell them because they had too many XBox 1's in stock still.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Dec 28, 2013)

Agent of Chaos said:


> Can you explain? Haven't heard anything about that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 28, 2013)

Its misinformation. PS4 and Xbox one use significantly less power than the original 360 and PS3. What they are talking about is the newest versions of 360 and PS3 in comparison, as well as the power usage in their standby modes(when you can just as easily turn them off the same way you do the older consoles)

Really people, its a low powered CPU in combination with a decent midrange GPU wrapped up into an efficient APU with a good amount of ram, you aren't setting you house on fire with the PS4. Let alone the XB1 which uses even less power than the PS4


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its misinformation. PS4 and Xbox one use significantly less power than the original 360 and PS3. What they are talking about is the newest versions of 360 and PS3 in comparison, as well as the power usage in their standby modes(when you can just as easily turn them off the same way you do the older consoles)
> 
> Really people, its a lower powered CPU in combination with a decent GPU wrapped up into an energy efficient APU, you aren't setting you house on fire with the PS4. Let alone the XB1 which uses even less power than that



Wii U doesn't, does it?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 28, 2013)

doesnt what? The wii u is probably one of the most energy efficient launch consoles of the modern era. it uses just about as much power as a light bulb, average is 40 watts, and half the power consumption of the super slim ps3, and 360 E.


The way nintendo could do this was that they applied many modern power saving techniques to HW that is low powered to begin with. A PC GPU equivalent to the one in the Wii U is worth around 25 to 30 bucks retail currently. The magic is when you consider the fact that even that weaksauce is still 20 times more powerful than the Wii was. 3D World shows this better than anything. What Nintendo first party can do with that jump is astounding


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 29, 2013)

HAHAH/AAHAHHAHA

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axeWLVYDL9M[/youtube]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 29, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> doesnt what? The wii u is probably one of the most energy efficient launch consoles of the modern era. it uses just about as much power as a light bulb, average is 40 watts, and half the power consumption of the super slim ps3, and 360 E.
> 
> 
> The way nintendo could do this was that they applied many modern power saving techniques to HW that is low powered to begin with. A PC GPU equivalent to the one in the Wii U is worth around 25 to 30 bucks retail currently. The magic is when you consider the fact that even that weaksauce is still 20 times more powerful than the Wii was. 3D World shows this better than anything. What Nintendo first party can do with that jump is astounding



It pulls 72 watts playing games with high graphic intensity by the way^

On the launch games it was only pulling 45 watts on those because they're last gen code. The fact it was optomized for the direct opposite of the WiiU notwithstanding( responsible for laggy performance) along with WiiU's mandatory application of Vsync( which eliminates screentearing)

So the WiiU will pull enough electricity if the game requires it, but its only for the super intensive games.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 29, 2013)

Do you have a source for those claims? As far as i know, whether or not code is "optimized" has no outside bearing on power consumption. What usually matters is the rendering load, and/or amount of data being streamed from disk at a time.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 3, 2014)

> On the 29th of June, 2012, Sony Computer Entertainment Inc. filed a patent for methods providing developers to "quite easily" create mini-games within cloud-based, emulated legacy titles. It's called "Suspending State of Cloud-based Legacy Applications", and was published today, the 2nd of January, 2014, via the USPTO Patent Application Full-Text and Image Database (AppFT).
> 
> 
> 
> ...





So, Gaikai will be able to bring DLC for PS1/PS2 games.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 3, 2014)

PS3 most likely  how weird


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 3, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> HAHAH/AAHAHHAHA
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axeWLVYDL9M[/youtube]



in all likely hood those claims are likely full of shit given how the ps4 somehow develops the same problem the same week with neither source being intelligent enough to find the source of a leak.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jan 3, 2014)

So I just came back from /V/ (I know, that's part of the problem right there). And I keep seeing threads about how Sony might go bankrupt within the next year or so. I'm pretty sure they're doing fine. Plus they say the same shit about Nintendo which, even with the Wii U, is doing pretty good right now. 

Then again...it is /v/. 4chan as a whole doesn't seem to be filled with a lot of common sense.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 3, 2014)

it was an estimation by some company based on sony's financial positioning in the marketplace. It doesn't mean much since they've been at the same level for the past few years. They have nowhere to go but up


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 3, 2014)

They're not going to go up if all their products keep getting the shaft for far cheaper and comparable options that dont require Sony's expensive proprietary memory formats..

PS4 is their last stand.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 3, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> So I just came back from /V/ (I know, that's part of the problem right there). And I keep seeing threads about how Sony might go bankrupt within the next year or so. I'm pretty sure they're doing fine. Plus they say the same shit about Nintendo which, even with the Wii U, is doing pretty good right now.
> 
> Then again...it is /v/. 4chan as a whole doesn't seem to be filled with a lot of common sense.


Nintendo doing good? lel

Depending who goes bankrupt first, Sony should buy Nintendo.


----------



## Gino (Jan 3, 2014)

Joakim Mogren said:


> Nintendo doing good? lel
> 
> Depending who goes bankrupt first, *Sony should buy Nintendo.*


----------



## Reyes (Jan 3, 2014)

“We have been naughty, and we’re proud of it. 6.01.14.”


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 3, 2014)

Sony doesnt even have enough money to buy Nintendo.

NIntendo has no debt either. And 8 billion $ in cold hard cash. ( they spent 2 billion the last two years investing in some things here and their)


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 3, 2014)

Zidane said:


> ?We have been naughty, and we?re proud of it. 6.01.14.?


Uncharted              5


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 3, 2014)

Sony just needs to shutter some divisions that they aren't making money in, they have a lot of dead weight that are holding them back. If they streamlined their focus a bit more, they could come back in a bigger way


----------



## dream (Jan 3, 2014)

Sony could do with narrowing their focus.  

Which divisions are ones operating at a loss?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 3, 2014)

^ Pretty much all of them

They only made money of insurance


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 3, 2014)

^ Incorrect. The SCE division is making money, their Cellphone business is making money, yes, their insurance division makes money, also, their laptop division is borderline. But they lose tons on their TV division, as well as their 'music' division. And their movie division isn't doing as well as could be either considering they produced a lot of bombs in recent years that lost hundreds of millions. I would say that their focus on overpriced TV's that nobody buys is a start. Either that or atleast start to act like your being competitive


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 3, 2014)

Joakim Mogren said:


> Nintendo doing good? lel
> 
> Depending who goes bankrupt first, Sony should buy Nintendo.



your so grossly misinformed i dont even know where to begin...


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 4, 2014)

Dream said:


> Sony could do with narrowing their focus.
> 
> Which divisions are ones operating at a loss?


Mostly Electronics, TVs and stuff. Everything else is doing pretty good.
I guess music as well like was mentioned.



Disaresta said:


> your so grossly misinformed i dont even know where to begin...


you're so cutely naive


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 4, 2014)

Joakim Mogren said:


> you're so cutely naive



top lel


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 4, 2014)

Joakim Mogren said:


> Nintendo doing good? lel
> 
> Depending who goes bankrupt first, Sony should buy Nintendo.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 4, 2014)

Maybe Nintendo should buy Sony.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 4, 2014)

^ 

Nah



Joakim Mogren said:


> Nintendo doing good? lel
> 
> Depending who goes bankrupt first, Sony should buy Nintendo.



You don't deserve that smexy Chopper avy for shitting out misinformation BS out of your ass.

#GetEducated


----------



## SionBarsod (Jan 4, 2014)

Joakim Mogren said:


> Nintendo doing good? lel
> 
> Depending who goes bankrupt first, Sony should buy Nintendo.



it's like I'm really back /v/

Real talk though, I actually wonder how things would be if the Nintendo Playstation had actually become a thing?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 4, 2014)

they would have become unstoppable, but i think sony would probably have died out by now. the SCE portion of their group does them major bucks, and back then they were mainly known for electronics which other companies have since surpassed them with


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 4, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> it's like I'm really back /v/
> 
> Real talk though, I actually wonder how things would be if the Nintendo Playstation had actually become a thing?


Sontendo would make only right decisions.

Monthly Zelda x FF crossovers.




Asa-Kun said:


> ^
> 
> 
> You don't deserve that smexy Chopper avy for shitting out misinformation BS out of your ass.
> ...



Vanish, kid.

#vanishkid


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 4, 2014)

I think the Sega Saturn would have done well if Nintendo/Sony partnered up. The third party support would have to migrate somewhere, and god knows everyone didn't want to put up with Nintendo.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 4, 2014)

Speaking of Sega... Sontendo should buy it too.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm getting one soon so happy.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jan 4, 2014)

Do you guys think Sony will eventually implement YouTube or other social media integration to the PlayStation 4's 'Share' feature in the future?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 5, 2014)

yeah. there are tons of features that will be implemented. Sony was rushing for launch, so they skipped out on a shit ton of stuff. Microsoft as well.


----------



## Nuuskis (Jan 5, 2014)

Unfortunately I'm not rich enough to buy PS4 but I did bought used PS3 for 150?.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 5, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> I think the Sega Saturn would have done well if Nintendo/Sony partnered up. The third party support would have to migrate somewhere, and god knows everyone didn't want to put up with Nintendo.



They still did it in the SNES era. 

Sony was in the right place at the right time


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 5, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> They still did it in the SNES era.
> 
> Sony was in the right place at the right time



Yeah, but most developers were rallying behind Sega, they managed to take off with all the 3rd party support. The SNES just had a bigger market share and better specs then the Genesis.

Yeah Sony happened to be in the right position to take the lead spot in console gaming.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 5, 2014)

I think with the PS4, we're at a level of graphics where, we really don't need to go any further. The order literally looks like a CG movie from 2000. It surpasses FF The Spirits Within IMO. Once you hit this level of CG, i think there's really no point in continuing onward in pursuit of better graphics IMO. We've gotten out of the realm where things look "video gamey" in rendering.

Who agrees with me?


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 5, 2014)

Takamura Bear said:


> Do you guys think Sony will eventually implement YouTube or other social media integration to the PlayStation 4's 'Share' feature in the future?



not at the rate youtube is going. if their system is filing copyright claims for games sony is letting you share automatically without sony's permission i can see them and microsoft giving google the finger and snuffing youtube. everything else is pretty likely, i expect lots of things and people to slowly stop supporting youtube in the next year.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 5, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> I think with the PS4, we're at a level of graphics where, we really don't need to go any further. The order literally looks like a CG movie from 2000. It surpasses FF The Spirits Within IMO. Once you hit this level of CG, i think there's really no point in continuing onward in pursuit of better graphics IMO. We've gotten out of the realm where things look "video gamey" in rendering.
> 
> Who agrees with me?



Have you seen Pikmin 3?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 5, 2014)

I agree, Pikmin 3 has a great artstyle, nice use of depth of field as well and very colorful. Like SMB3D, it looks good.

But i would argue that it still looks like an upgraded version of the other Pikmin games, how you would expect it to look on that level of hardware. 

Nothing wrong with that at all. But what i've seen on some of the stuff coming out later for PS4 is breaking the uncanny valley for me. That's just my opinion.


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 5, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> I think with the PS4, we're at a level of graphics where, we really don't need to go any further. The order literally looks like a CG movie from 2000. It surpasses FF The Spirits Within IMO. Once you hit this level of CG, i think there's really no point in continuing onward in pursuit of better graphics IMO. We've gotten out of the realm where things look "video gamey" in rendering.
> 
> Who agrees with me?



Graphic whoring is one of the biggest problems plaguing the tripple A industry, so yeah-fuckyouCrytekI'm all for companies spending less on pixels as long as we can have more depth in terms of gameplay.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 5, 2014)

yes well, i think graphics should not matter to anybody. i would be satisfied with Odyssey graphics if the game was fun enough(not really but you get my point)


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 5, 2014)

Most of the stuff that's too impressive is pre-rendered. In game graphics are nothing mind blowing. The main thing that was improved in this gen are lightning effects. PS3 era was so primitive in that regard.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 5, 2014)

yeah, there were many PS3 games that definitely got away with pre-rendering a lot of cut-scenes and maintaining the illusion they were real time, cause the blu ray disk was big enough to hold high quality videos. You could not do it with 360, everything would come out blocky and shitty  Like FF13, hence why there were so many disks, and those cutscenes still came out shitty

But i'm glad with PS4, there's not much of a reason to go pre-rendered. Your textures are going to be holding up a large portion of the disk space, so its more of an incentive to go real time like the order is 100%  that's part of the reason why from a technical perspective the game is so impressive to me. but considering santa monica is helping with engine development, that's not really suprising. GOW3 and Ascension were one of the few games that made your brain explode in the visuals department while staying real time in the 7th gen.

I don't really hold Quantic Dream in high regard because they don't make "games". They are the best example of what's destroying games to make them "cinematic", its even worse cause the stories aren't even good  Also technically, its easy to make a human like face if your making a movie where you don't control the character 99% of the time


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 5, 2014)

I want to see what's Square's game will look like at the end of the generation. They usually get the most out of any hardware. Well, the completely missed PS3... but maybe that's for the best.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 5, 2014)

well i guess we'll hopefully find out if they aren't bankrupt by then 

they said they could get agni's philosophy level visuals out of the PS4. I doubted cause that crazy thing ran on a 680 with an i7 and 16gb of ram and looked like the FFXIII CGI cutscenes.

But seeing the order, i guess if they lower the resolution and make it more aliasy it could work. turn it down to 30fps maybe...

What i'm really looking forward to seeing is how KH3 turns out at the end of development


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 5, 2014)

Nah, Agni wasn't pre-rendered level. It can overwhelm you the first few times you see it, but the more you analyze it, the more it's "realism" is apparent.

I can absolutely believe they can do that stuff in a game. Maybe not the gameplay, but in-engine cutscenes most definitely.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 5, 2014)

This whole graphics are not important mindset people have needs to go away. Thats like saying you would read comics if they were nothing but poorly drawn stick figures. Do you think the arcade pac-man would have gotten as popular as it did if it had the atari's version graphics?

Should graphics be valued over gameplay or story? It alll depends on the game they are going for, Flower was a amazing experience and that was nothing but you controlling the wind, but the game was beautiful.


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 5, 2014)

kh3 is the best looking thing square has in development right now. personally i think it looks better than ff 15 visually.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 5, 2014)

Joakim Mogren said:


> Nah, Agni wasn't pre-rendered level. It can overwhelm you the first few times you see it, but the more you analyze it, the more it's "realism" is apparent.
> 
> I can absolutely believe they can do that stuff in a game. Maybe not the gameplay, but in-engine cutscenes most definitely.



its close enough to look pre-rendered, like the order. That's the point. Yes the aliasing may not be as good as offline rendering and the smoke may look a bit rough, but your not going to notice if for example, you made a movie out of agni running on the PC they used to render that real time demonstration.

I'm fully confident that they could replicate a lesser quality advent children on the PS4 HW and not make it look too dissimilar to the original. That is INSANE for commercial hardware today, let alone hardware you can get for 400 bucks.



Disaresta said:


> kh3 is the best looking thing square has in development right now. personally i think it looks better than ff 15 visually.



That's the legacy 15 has as a last gen game for most of its development  KH3 better look better, its been designed for XB1 and PS4 from day 1, they even invented a new kind of shader to be used on it. Of course being on XB1 is going to hold it back by default but still..


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 5, 2014)

Versus looked like shit for PS3 from the released screens and trailers, so 15 won't look that good. Gotta wait for 16.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 5, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> This whole graphics are not important mindset people have needs to go away. Thats like saying you would read comics if they were nothing but poorly drawn stick figures. Do you think the arcade pac-man would have gotten as popular as it did if it had the atari's version graphics?
> 
> Should graphics be valued over gameplay or story? It alll depends on the game they are going for, Flower was a amazing experience and that was nothing but you controlling the wind, but the game was beautiful.



I agree to a point, but try not to make the mistake of confusing graphics with good aesthetics and art direction. It's an easy trap to fall into because great aesthetic is built upon competent graphics computing, but nothing necessarily cutting edge.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 5, 2014)

^ basically. Its a knack versus Super mario 3D world scenario


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 5, 2014)

Why would you care when Pikmin 3 exists? Lol.

People who focus on graphics tend to have games that play shitty.

Crytek, VD, ect ect.

Unless your name is Rare or Factor 5 making rogue squadron you suck.

Technology is only a means to an end.

As long as your game looks pretty and the performance is there who gives a shit if you added some particle effects? What's that due for gameplay? Or pushing the medium forward?

Developers grew when they had to learn and overcome trials , but they also need to survive and hone their craft.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 5, 2014)

Shirker said:


> I agree to a point, but try not to make the mistake of confusing graphics with good aesthetics and art direction. It's an easy trap to fall into because great aesthetic is built upon competent graphics computing, but nothing necessarily cutting edge.



Yes there is a difference between stylized graphics then trying to go for photo realism, stylized graphics hold up much better to the test of time. Point remains, graphics are are more important then most of the internet community gives them credit for.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xo-pwHfLZBw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## deathgod (Jan 5, 2014)

Speaking of graphics : 

That looks insane! If they can pull off those visuals on PS4/X1 I'd be hella impressed. The downsides to dem realistic graphics would be object interaction (I doubt they'd go thru all the trouble of programming physics for all that trash in the corner for example), but for games like the old school horror survival (RE/Silent Hill), 3D fighters such as Tekken, as well as RPG's this would work really well. It kinda reminds me of what they did with the prerendered backgrounds of Onimusha and RE, just much much much better.


----------



## Gino (Jan 5, 2014)

gameplay>graphics every fucking time.


----------



## cnorwood (Jan 5, 2014)

I love remote play on this thing, I use my ps3 mostly for streaming services so this works out with one tv. The games tend to look better on Remote play for some reason though


----------



## Shirker (Jan 5, 2014)

Gino said:


> gameplay>graphics every fucking time.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 6, 2014)

deathgod said:


> Speaking of graphics :
> .



What is kotaku talking about, did they really expect that much of a jump from cross gen games and launch titles? Even though personally, ryse and killzone already look beyond 360 and PS3 games


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 6, 2014)

Ryse looks next gen.

Killzone looks nice with pretty backdrops you cant touch with a lot of artifacting and shit


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Jan 6, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xo-pwHfLZBw[/YOUTUBE]



People are surprised? We had fucking pornhub and other porn companies advertising/promoting the PS4 at launch


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 6, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Ryse looks next gen.
> 
> Killzone looks nice with pretty backdrops you cant touch with a lot of artifacting and shit



Congratulations..truly spoken like someone who doesn't own the game.  Ironically, Killzone is way more open then previous games, as opposed to Ryse which is essentially linear hallways the whole game. I've played through it at a friends house as i'm never buying an X1  Aside from certain battle areas like the coliseum where you can actually have some space to fight enemies, your running directly from area to area with virtually zero exploration.


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 6, 2014)

Because there are very few companies who can actually pull it off.


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 6, 2014)

i feel that art direction can carry a game further than pure graphic realism. not that many people agree with me.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 6, 2014)

it depends on the game. Knack looks like garbage in comparison to SM3DW even though its got more technical stuff going on


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 6, 2014)

Bioshock Infinite and Dishonored are good examples of art direction trumping horse power as far as tripple A games go these days.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 6, 2014)

Disaresta said:


> i feel that art direction can carry a game further than *pure graphic realism*. not that many people agree with me.



Well, are we talking about horse power or a realistic artstyle? Cause those 2 are actually more distinct than most people think.

Edit: Jesus Christ, the standard skin for this forum is atrocious.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 6, 2014)

Horse power realism literally never works. Always gonna be a rubbery plastic uncanny valley crap. If you want photo realistic humans (or anything really), you'd have to stylize them in a lot of ways. Making them realistic in how we think of a human being in our mind's eye, not literally just imitating everything 100%. For that you need very experienced art directors.
Japanese know all that stuff very well.

It's nothing new really, basically this:

[youtube]e2y7on8WKjY[/youtube]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 6, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Congratulations..truly spoken like someone who doesn't own the game.  Ironically, Killzone is way more open then previous games, as opposed to Ryse which is essentially linear hallways the whole game. I've played through it at a friends house as i'm never buying an X1  Aside from certain battle areas like the coliseum where you can actually have some space to fight enemies, your running directly from area to area with virtually zero exploration.



I was being sarcastic


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 6, 2014)

Suuree. Like 90% of your other statements 

Its ok, its not like i don't make mistakes from time to time


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 7, 2014)

Overwatch said:


> Bioshock Infinite and Dishonored are good examples of art direction trumping horse power as far as tripple A games go these days.



Art wasnt that impressive. And most of the enemies look the same. 
 Bioshock Infinite's graphics were terrible(played using ps3). Those wndows, doors, grass and other background objects look like PUKE. Character models look like rubber toys wearing plastic hair and shiny feces i mean faces  

Metal Gear Rising and CS: GO looks more impressive than Infinite.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2014)

bioshock and dishonored lookd about the same to me in terms of graphical fidelity and art style, but bio was a lot more colorful compared to dishonored


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 7, 2014)

wind waker is the prime example of art vs graphics. then there's okami, ico, shadow of the colossus, even the kingdom hearts series holds up remarkably well in its hd remake and that was one of the laziest ports ever.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2014)

well that's just because those games are the cream of the crop in regards to their time in history. Your not going to go back and HDify the PS2 version of Red faction or Drakengard, cause they looked like ass


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 7, 2014)

Disaresta said:


> wind waker is the prime example of art vs graphics. then there's okami, ico, shadow of the colossus, even the kingdom hearts series holds up remarkably well in its hd remake and that was one of the laziest ports ever.


Actually all those games are prime examples of AAA title graphics and money. Just because they're cell-shading/stylized in no way means they don't require any advanced shit. On the contrary. KH and SoC would topple majority of that generation in how powerhouse they were.

Art vs graphics example would be something like Magna Carta or Shadow Hearts. A small ass developers games where graphics would look like shit due to the lack of $$$ and resources, if not for the art direction.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 7, 2014)

Sony at CES just announced they have sold 4.2 million PS4.

1.2 million ahead of Microsoft Xbone.

Here's the press conference still going on:


----------



## Reyes (Jan 7, 2014)

Sony has named there Gaikai service, Playstation Now.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 7, 2014)

1.2 million is not enough


----------



## Reyes (Jan 7, 2014)

Dat Grin :33


----------



## Reyes (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 7, 2014)

lol, should be a smiley here


----------



## Reyes (Jan 7, 2014)

>


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2014)

once supply opens up, so will the gap. remember, sony is also leading in the US as well as every other country. MS has no chance to win like they did with 360. Even being neck and neck in the US means they are soundly beaten WW.


----------



## The World (Jan 7, 2014)

pretty cool mashup trailer

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08OU9q5pGRQ[/YOUTUBE]

2014-2015 looks to be more than interesting 

I'm so excited 

I'm all in


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 7, 2014)

Aw shit, normal skins are available again


----------



## The World (Jan 7, 2014)

Only 2 but I love the orange skin anyway


----------



## Reyes (Jan 7, 2014)

Today is a good day


----------



## The World (Jan 7, 2014)

If you got a PS4 fuck your day 

cause I don't


----------



## Max Thunder (Jan 7, 2014)

Hahah did anyone else got the emails?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2014)

Just for the record guys PS4 outsold Wii U's life to date sales *IN LESS THEN TWO FUCKING MONTHS*. WTF


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 7, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Just for the record guys PS4 outsold Wii U's life to date sales IN LESS THEN TWO FUCKING MONTHS. WTF


Just 1 word -


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2014)

4.2 million people not knowing what the fuck to do with their brand new console.

Next generation is here.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2014)

Whelp there are 50 games coming out this year, the drought wont be anywhere near as bad as ps3


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 7, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Just for the record guys PS4 outsold Wii U's life to date sales *IN LESS THEN TWO FUCKING MONTHS*. WTF



Not surprising at all considering the shitty ass drought Wii U suffered post-December/March.


----------



## The World (Jan 7, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> 4.2 million people not knowing what the fuck to do with their brand new console.
> 
> Next generation is here.



It looks purty

deal with it


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 7, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> 4.2 million people not knowing what the fuck to do with their brand new console.
> 
> Next generation is here.


C'mon man, who cares about launch. There will be awesome games, so it might as well outsell everyone now, and not wait 2 and > years.

Sony might actually do something reasonable with all those money, like acquire more exclusives.

In any case Sony needed those $.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 7, 2014)

Are there any games i should look out for 2014 besides KH3/FFXV not being out for a long ass time?


----------



## The World (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2014)

There are plenty of games on PS4 i'm looking out for in 2014...but i dont know if you'd like them asa 

heck there are still games from launch that i still want to buy. im gonna get drowned this year with ps4 let alone ps3 and wii u games i want to buy


----------



## Reyes (Jan 7, 2014)

Is Don't Starve up yet?


----------



## Kishido (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Reyes (Jan 7, 2014)

Software sales at 9.7 mil


----------



## Reyes (Jan 7, 2014)

> Sony has finally spilled the details on its Gaikai-powered streaming service PlayStation Now, and we wasted no time in giving it a try. PlayStation Now lets owners of Sony hardware (including PS4, PS3, Vita, and Bravia TVs) stream some of the company's greatest games — all from the cloud. The demo at Sony's CES show booth features four titles, including The Last of Us, God of War: Ascension, Beyond: Two Souls, and Puppeteer. All running on a Bravia HDTV, and all running without a PlayStation 3 anywhere in sight. For our demo, we first booted up God of War. The game's loading time left a bit to be desired, but once it was running, things went on without a hitch. Yes, there's a slightly perceptible lag between button presses and the corresponding action onscreen, but we still managed to slay numerous enemies in God of War's brutal style without it being a problem.
> 
> The Last of Us was just as impressive. In terms of graphics, the experience isn't perfectly on par with what you'd get from a PS3, but Sony emphasized that everything will depend on your bandwidth. When you start PlayStation Now, it will perform a connection check and warn you if your session will be hampered by slow data speeds. We noticed some visual artifacts on screen, but the opportunity to play fully fledged PS3 game on a TV screen sans any console should make up for that in the minds of many. And it delivers at least some form of backwards compatibility to PS4 owners. We can't wait to spend more time with PlayStation Now in the weeks and months to come.


----------



## Enclave (Jan 7, 2014)

I was actually about to post a similar article on Playstation Now.  Honestly?  Probably deserves its own thread since it's not specifically about the Playstation 4, it's its own beast.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 7, 2014)

This is probably where gaming is going. Barely dodged the bullet this gen, but next one...


----------



## Reyes (Jan 7, 2014)

Hopefully someone here can get into the beta.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 7, 2014)

Beta is out in January with the full launch over the summer.

I am wondering just exactly how many games will it have and most importantly is the price point for the subscription service.  I certainly hope its in the low LOW LOW 20 dollar mark.  I certainly dont want to pay more considering im already a PS plus subscriber.  Or hopefully get a super discount if i have a PS plus subscription



> While details were scarce during the announcement, a Sony representative was able to clarify a few key facts about PlayStation Now:
> 
> Both rental and subscription plans will be available
> PS4, PS3, Vita, and 2014 Sony Bravia TVs will be supported initially, expanding to other platforms in the future
> ...


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2014)

Lol you guys were expecting WiiU to outsell the ps4?? What are you? 12?


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 8, 2014)

I wonder if we'll get the lesser known gems like radiata stories or rouge galaxy with this service, or if it will only incorporate more well known titles.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 8, 2014)

Lesser known? Level 5 and Tri-Ace are only two of the biggest developers out there.
So yes, yes we'll get.

I want actual lesser known games, that's gonna be the trial for this service.


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 8, 2014)

neither of those two games was successful though...kinda in the same vein as ni no kuni this gen.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 8, 2014)

They were actually. We're not talking blockbusters here, but successful? Absolutely. Both games sold well and were very popular at the time, hell, in 2005 RS was the game of the year, game of the month etc. in a lot of sites and magazines. And you couldn't find a single magazine not advertising RG.

But beside that, how well the game is known solely depends on the developer. Nothing such huge names like Level 5 or tri-Ace release can be considered less known in comparison to something from like Matrix Software or Media Vision.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 8, 2014)

is PS Now a separate thing? it is part of Plus? or not?

I am not paying for Plus right now and I don't think, I will soon.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 8, 2014)

we have to find out, but i'm assuming there will be multi tiered systems


----------



## The World (Jan 8, 2014)

I dunno guys

We better not be paying for shit we already own 

sony don't know what backwards compatibility means if that's the case


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 8, 2014)

The World said:


> I dunno guys
> 
> *We better not be paying for shit we already own *
> 
> sony don't know what backwards compatibility if that's the case



But that's every big game company wants you to do. Don't hold your breath.


----------



## teddy (Jan 8, 2014)

Part of why i still have a ps2 sitting in my closet really


----------



## Gino (Jan 8, 2014)

Not some shit I care about fuck off sony.


----------



## Negrito (Jan 8, 2014)

I believe this is a good move on Sony's part. This service alone could be what keeps Sony ahead in the long run, depending how Sony uses it of course.

I hope there actually is a tiered system to Now. Though for the PS4 a Plus subscription might be necessary on some cases; taking in mind that multiplayer is  now behind Plus and Now will let you play multiplayer same as if it were on disk.

Also I hope Sony implements something akin to games upgrade to PS4. Lets you register a game you already own and stream through Now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 8, 2014)

PS Now sounds pretty interesting. I wonder how they're going to go about Beta testing? I registered on the site to get info.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 8, 2014)

Shadow said:


> I'm pretty sure you won't be able to play games you already own on gaikai/playstation now.


You really should be able to.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 8, 2014)

You would be able to play any of the titles they have uploaded and if you previously own them and want to play again then you can play it.   However, you won't have the save game files available to you.  So obviously you would have to start the game all over again.

PS-NOW is a PS4 service and it wont be available for the PS3 from what it seems.   

Since we do not know the price point of the PS Now service we really cannot judge it yet.  I am just hoping that the sony servers will be able to handle the traffic for this service.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm legitimately concerned about how well Playstation Now will actually be. From what I can tell, there was input lag and bad loading times for PS3 games during the demonstration, and those were being streamed from a local server in the same building. I can't imagine what streaming a PS3 game to your Vita over Wi-Fi will be like. Even if you've got your PS4 plugged in with an ethernet cable the lag is sure to be considerable. Hopefully they're able to continually streamline the service as time goes on.

Is Playstation Now a separate service you have to pay for, or is it behind the Playstation Plus paywall?


----------



## Enclave (Jan 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I'm legitimately concerned about how well Playstation Now will actually be. From what I can tell, there was input lag and bad loading times for PS3 games during the demonstration, and those were being streamed from a local server in the same building. I can't imagine what streaming a PS3 game to your Vita over Wi-Fi will be like. Even if you've got your PS4 plugged in with an ethernet cable the lag is sure to be considerable. Hopefully they're able to continually streamline the service as time goes on.
> 
> Is Playstation Now a separate service you have to pay for, or is it behind the Playstation Plus paywall?



All we know about Playstation Now currently is that you can either rent individual games or pay a subscription fee to access all games.  No word on if it works with PS+ in any way or not.

Regarding the lag?  You're always going to have latency issues when streaming gameplay.  It's all about minimising the latency and based on what I've read?  Gaikai had lower latency than Onlive and Onlive has low enough latency that they have convinced people to buy into their service.  Presumably Sony has improved the latency further since acquiring Gaikai.

But yeah, it'll never have as low of latency as you have from your home, thing is that it doesn't need THAT low of latency to be fully playable for most games genres.  Apparently even a game like Darksiders is totally playable on Onlive.  So really short of a FPS?  You shouldn't have too much issues, assuming your ISP isn't throttling you or something.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 10, 2014)

There was only 3 frames of latency in the demo's at CES. I don't know what DeathKun saw, but the lag was basically the same as PSN classics lag(which have an inherent response time delay because of their software emulation backround)

If you have a good connection, i'm going to bet its not going to be a big deal to all but the most twitchy games.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 10, 2014)

Is Playstation Now pre-cursor to Gakai streaming?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 10, 2014)

My concerns with PlayStation now?

Sounds like a rip off. TV's can do that for free. And its seperate from PS+ so that sounds like you're paying more for backwards compatibility for games which you have to buy again or do some shenanigans with a disc.

Way too complicated.

My second concern? 

Games disappearing. Its already happening.

Third concern? Online DRM future and all sorts of other crap.

Not looking good.

Sony needs to consolidate.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 10, 2014)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Is Playstation Now pre-cursor to Gakai streaming?



PlayStation Now is the Gaikai streaming.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 11, 2014)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Is Playstation Now pre-cursor to Gakai streaming?



Playstation Now IS gaikai, that's the official name.

*Edit* beaten


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 11, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> My concerns with PlayStation now?
> It's not made by nintendo.
> Otherwise I would have sucked it's dick.


I                      see.


----------



## Lortastic (Jan 11, 2014)

Sorry if this is completely irrelevant but would anyone here mind helping me with a little Playstation trouble I'm having?
With the PS4 out, I want to buy a PS3 (yeah that's right, a PS3). 

Only problem is that I've never bought a Sony console before and I don't know whether the move I am making is correct (like should I just get a PS4 to play PS3 games  and PS4 games instead?). 

And when I'm buying. Is preowned alright as well? Or is it better off just getting an entirely new console? Also the consoles I have noticed comes in different GBs. Is 12 too less? 160 too much? etc etc.

I tend to buy consoles when a newer generation of one comes out because they become cheaper along with their respective games. So I will probably get a PS4 2-3 years down the line or when a PS'5' comes out. Same with Nintendo products. 

Any help with this would greatly be appreciated!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 12, 2014)

Joakim Mogren said:


> I                      see.



Cloud technology is bullshit.

Carmack needs to give me my Occulus Rift.

We've already started losing access to game this gen and people are content to sit by idly and partake in the fanboy shit. Im not having any of that. You can go suck off the Don Goat brah.

Tired of Sony's shitty wlan


----------



## 115 (Jan 12, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> Sorry if this is completely irrelevant but would anyone here mind helping me with a little Playstation trouble I'm having?
> With the PS4 out, I want to buy a PS3 (yeah that's right, a PS3).
> 
> Only problem is that I've never bought a Sony console before and I don't know whether the move I am making is correct (like should I just get a PS4 to play PS3 games  and PS4 games instead?).
> ...



I'd wait a while to get a PS3 if I were you, it's still fairly high priced, even preowned, at the moment. As for what you should be looking for, look for 160GB or more because that stuff fills up fast with mandatory installs and PS+ titles, etc. If you have the money you could even invest in a 500GB console, even new, they aren't that expensive iirc. 

Don't hop straight to PS4. There aren't enough games out yet and there isn't any backwards compatibility for disc based games. 



St NightRazr said:


> Cloud technology is bullshit.
> 
> Carmack needs to give me my Occulus Rift.
> 
> ...



Rustling jimmies in the PS4 section I see. Carry on.


----------



## Lortastic (Jan 12, 2014)

115 said:


> I'd wait a while to get a PS3 if I were you, it's still fairly high priced, even preowned, at the moment. As for what you should be looking for, look for 160GB or more because that stuff fills up fast with mandatory installs and PS+ titles, etc. If you have the money you could even invest in a 500GB console, even new, they aren't that expensive iirc.
> 
> Don't hop straight to PS4. There aren't enough games out yet and there isn't any backwards compatibility for disc based games.
> 
> ...



I saw a brand new 500gb slim one on Ebay from a trustworthy seller for $340 AUD, whatever that currency that converts into. Is that cheap? I have absolutely no idea.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 12, 2014)

115 said:


> I'd wait a while to get a PS3 if I were you, it's still fairly high priced, even preowned, at the moment. As for what you should be looking for, look for 160GB or more because that stuff fills up fast with mandatory installs and PS+ titles, etc. If you have the money you could even invest in a 500GB console, even new, they aren't that expensive iirc.
> 
> Don't hop straight to PS4. There aren't enough games out yet and there isn't any backwards compatibility for disc based games.
> 
> ...



Come on down to 4chan and Ill shank you left and right AND HALF SIDEWAYS


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 12, 2014)

This PS Now thing will fail. Nothing beats hard copy. Sony should cancel this.


----------



## 115 (Jan 12, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> I saw a brand new 500gb slim one on Ebay from a trustworthy seller for $340 AUD, whatever that currency that converts into. Is that cheap? I have absolutely no idea.



Works out at around ?185 using google conversion. That sounds like a sweet deal to me, considering that 160GB preowned models usually go for ?100. 



St NightRazr said:


> Come on down to 4chan and Ill shank you left and right AND HALF SIDEWAYS



 shank me half sideways? 



TerminaTHOR said:


> This PS Now thing will fail. Nothing beats hard copy. Sony should cancel this.



Agreed. It'll also likely be cheaper to purchase a PS3 + Games rather than go the subscription route, you'd also get less hassle and there'd be no reliance on a stable internet connection. I love the PS4 but GaiKai is something Sony should let go of.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2014)

The entire concept of PS now sounds interesting but I can't get really excited about it given that I still have my backwards compatible PS3 along with my PS4. I can see this being beneficial for those who never had a PS3 and were getting a PS4 since it opens up a pretty large library of games.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> This PS Now thing will fail. Nothing beats hard copy. Sony should cancel this.



But MUH DIGITAL FUTURE.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 12, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> But MUH DIGITAL FUTURE.



Kaz: "Please understand."

Wait a minute...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 12, 2014)

You guys are being idiots  sony should cancel this thing that they spent 380 million on? Yeah that's a smart strategy. 

There's nothing wrong with options people. If you don't want to use the service, continue to buy games in the ways you already have been. The player base will decide if it was a success or not, not your aversion to different service models.

As for me, i probably personally won't be using it, but nothing wrong others enjoying it


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2014)

Meanwhile Ultimate Marvel versus Capcom 3 and a shitton of Marvel licensed games are all being crossed from the internet because Disney is working really hard to become a fucking real life super villain corporation. I don't think Deadpool is a year old.

Licensing and copyrights is what fucks up digital distribution. Fallout just took a fart in the face because of some legal bullshit between Bethesda and Interplay. Although that one is coming back eventually.



Inuhanyou said:


> You guys are being idiots  sony should cancel this thing that they spent 380 million on? Yeah that's a smart strategy.



Hey, I might not be the right person to tell video game companies what they should do to stay relevant and novel but fuck me if I'm not the right person to shit on them on the internet.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 12, 2014)

Still no PS4 available


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 12, 2014)

Sony's intentionally not shipping units to  stores. They havent sent them there in over months.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 12, 2014)

Got mine two days ago with Killzone. Fun FPS, even thought I hate most of them. Got surprised when voice came out of the controller !


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Jan 12, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Sony's intentionally not shipping units to  stores. They havent sent them there in over months.



That is a load of bs if I've heard it, my Bestbuy has been restocked easily more than three times, while GameStop keeps being little bitches and won't sell what little they have in stock.


----------



## cnorwood (Jan 12, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Sony's intentionally not shipping units to  stores. They havent sent them there in over months.



Thats crazy because we are constantly getting shipments at my job


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 13, 2014)

A friend of mine has been looking for PS4's for the past month.

These retailers havent gotten any in over 20 days.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 13, 2014)

wtf is that picture


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 13, 2014)

Ok so..i'm probably going to buy everything in the PS3 section aside from the games i already have


----------



## sworder (Jan 13, 2014)

Tales of Xillia for $10 is awesome, grabbing it asap


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 13, 2014)

Everyone should be on this deal immediately


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 14, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Ok so..i'm probably going to buy everything in the PS3 section aside from the games i already have



what was that about steam sales master race 

ill buy the vita games. I have neglected mine and this is the perfect time to redeem my cheap assnes.


----------



## Enclave (Jan 14, 2014)

Disaresta said:


> what was that about steam sales master race
> 
> ill buy the vita games. I have neglected mine and this is the perfect time to redeem my cheap assnes.



While that sale is good?  It has nothing on Steam sales.



St NightRazr said:


> A friend of mine has been looking for PS4's for the past month.
> 
> These retailers havent gotten any in over 20 days.



Going to have to call bull on that.  The issue with the PS4 is that as soon as retailers get them in they sell immediately or are already pre-sold.  That's why you cannot find them, demand for them is still through the roof while the Xbox demand has leveled off and supply is now outpacing demand.  Needless to say the Wii U has never really had a supply issue.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 14, 2014)

Enclave said:


> While that sale is good?  It has nothing on Steam sales.


At this rate it will.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 14, 2014)

there are a few games on there that have never reached as low on steam. Wolf among us for example is lower than the winter sale on steam had it...

the advantage steam has is the large amount of sales they have, and the amount of games on sale in comparison to the consoles, not necessarily the prices. PSN is catching up in that area.


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 14, 2014)

Finally bought my 2nd Vita past sunday 
And got dat 32GB Memory Card for my first one delivered today.

Now I can finally play Shin Gundam Musou!!!


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 14, 2014)

The sales are good but not even close to steam sales.

I never played a "Tales of" before, going to pick up Xillia later today.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jan 14, 2014)

Outlast for PS4 is free for PS Plus members:



I haven't played a good horror game in a while, so I'll be snapping this up pronto. It looks creepy as well. 

So far I'm pleased with PS Plus. But how does it compare to Microsoft's Games With Gold?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jan 14, 2014)

Is it true PS Plus is still $5 for subscribers?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 14, 2014)

its 50 a year which divides out to 50 dollars for 10 months. its less than 5 a month


----------



## Reyes (Jan 14, 2014)

PlayStation Plus is totally worth the price.


----------



## cnorwood (Jan 14, 2014)

i got a year for $35


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 15, 2014)

on black friday for about 25$ each, i paid off the next 7 years of the service, im good for a long while


----------



## Hypemaster (Jan 15, 2014)

Planning on subscribing to ps plus when I get back from break, hope they have more games on there by now.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 15, 2014)

Hypemaster said:


> hope they have more games on there by now.



playstation plus doesn't work like that

there's a rotation of games, if you are not subscribed when the games are made available and jump in after they rotate out of the game collection line up, you won't be able to get them

for example, DmC is available this month, subscribers get it for free, but its gonna rotate next month and be substituted by another game, so if you don't subscribe and get it prior to the rotation you won't be able to get it, you will get whatever game rotates in its place in the game collection line up

but if you are subscribed, you can accumulate as many games as you want from the game collection, as in, if you subscribe now, you get the games available now and can keep on stacking whatever games rotate in


----------



## Enclave (Jan 15, 2014)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> playstation plus doesn't work like that
> 
> there's a rotation of games, if you are not subscribed when the games are made available and jump in after they rotate out of the game collection line up, you won't be able to get them
> 
> ...



Exactly.

I subscribed back in March or something last year, my collection is significant in size.  If I only started subscribing today?  It would be quite a small collection and would lack the fantastic games that were made available over the last year.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 15, 2014)

yeah....its a shame for those without psplus....


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 15, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> yeah....its a shame for those without psplus....



The only reason I'll ever get PS+ is for the PS4's multiplayer. I have no interest in renting old games from PSN, and have even less interest in the "deals" PS+ offers.


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 15, 2014)

A somewhat surprising Shadow Fall ZP review:


----------



## Shirker (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeah, just watched it myself. I was kinda shocked too. I remember hearing somewhere that he said he was gonna try adding a little less unnecessary negativity to his reviews, so that might have something to do with it.


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 15, 2014)

Some time ago I actually had a feeling that he might like it, but I didn't expect him to buy any of the new consoles after harping on the lack of BC so much. 

And I do agree with his points. SF is a game heading in the right direction, but doesn't quite capitalize on it's strong points as much as it can. Still, definitely a good foundation for future Killzone games.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 15, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> The only reason I'll ever get PS+ is for the PS4's multiplayer. I have no interest in renting old games from PSN, and have even less interest in the "deals" PS+ offers.



DmC is old? and calling it rental is misrepresenting the service tbh
aas you keep the games for as long as you are subscribed, so if you're subscribed for 3 years the games are yours for that long, and even when your subscription runs out as soon as you renew the games are still there, I don't know many rental models like that

plus consistently has recent AAA games on there, so much so I skip on buying games release because I know they will be on plus in like 6 months

the deals are nice too, picked up ni no kuni for like $5 last month and easily became my second favorite game of 2013

but alas, to each their own, but man, plus presents so much value its crazy


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 15, 2014)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> DmC is old? and calling it rental is misrepresenting the service tbh
> aas you keep the games for as long as you are subscribed, so if you're subscribed for 3 years the games are yours for that long, and even when your subscription runs out as soon as you renew the games are still there, I don't know many rental models like that
> 
> plus consistently has recent AAA games on there, so much so I skip on buying games release because I know they will be on plus in like 6 months
> ...



So you get to keep playing it as long as you keep paying for it? Sure sounds like a rental to me. If you keep paying you can play it, if you stop paying you can't play it anymore. But if you start paying again you can go back to playing those games? Let's not glorify Sony's rental service, please. I understand that it's an appealing service to many people, but it isn't to me, especially since I can buy any multiplat worth a damn for peanuts during the next Steam sale and actually keep it. The "discounts" you get for being a PS+ member are downright laughable. Tales of Xillia for $10 is the first good deal I've heard of in a long time. But most people don't buy PS+ for the discounts, they buy it for the "free" games every month. For people who have already played these games the service is next to useless, aside from being able to access the PS4's multiplayer features.

Now, if they had deals like "Get Watch_Dogs for 25% off if you're a PS+ member" or "Get one week early access to The Order: 1886 at 15% off if you're a PS+ member", that would be enticing to _me_. Then again, I'm downright spoiled by Almighty Gaben, so my perceptions about "deals" on competing online services are rather jaded.

Playstation Now will be a much more appealing service depending on the price. It's safe to assume that the service will not be part of PS+.

I have numerous 3-month PS+ codes, but I'm saving them until I get a PS4.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 15, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> So you get to keep playing it as long as you keep paying for it? Sure sounds like a rental to me. If you keep paying you can play it, if you stop paying you can't play it anymore. But if you start paying again you can go back to playing those games? Let's not glorify Sony's rental service, please.



Oversimplifying things here doesn't cut it.

Calling it a rental service misrepresents the service because most if not all rental services aren't set up like that

you pay a flat fee of around $50 for a year and get access to a library of quality games for that time period.

You'd be hard pressed to find a service that let's you "rent" ONE game for 365 days for $50, let alone a library of multiple titles. Be real. And you not finding value in the sales, doesn't take from the fact that its part of the service, which rental services out there are like this one cause shit sign me up

not to mention that the fact the games stay in your console and linked to your account even when you're not subscribed adds another dimension most digital rental services dont have, how often people sign in on them services and see that content that they previously accessed has now been removed and not available because the license the service had for it expired? that doesn't happen with plus

merely calling it a rental misrepresents the shit, but alas

and like I said to each their own ps now will be of no use for me since I kept my ps3


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 15, 2014)

And dont those games go off rotation?

And lol stay on your hardware?You know how sony does that right? Not like valve nope. Clearly you dont know how account systems work

Y'all are easily controlled

DmC is old came out early 2013.
Can pick it up for 15$ now.
With Tomb raider


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 15, 2014)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> DmC is old? and calling it rental is misrepresenting the service tbh
> aas you keep the games for as long as you are subscribed, so if you're subscribed for 3 years the games are yours for that long, and even when your subscription runs out as soon as you renew the games are still there, I don't know many rental models like that
> 
> plus consistently has recent AAA games on there, so much so I skip on buying games release because I know they will be on plus in like 6 months
> ...



So this PS+ thing is a cloud service?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 15, 2014)

lol at people trying to say PS+ isn't a good deal. 

Just give it up. Anyone with half a brain can see what a good value it is. Bioshock: Infinite is $30 on amazon. Grid 2 is $35. Brothers is $15. Dyad is $15. That's just in the span of month. Not to mention the sale going on. Puppeteer is $7 with plus. Crysis 3 is only $5. The Wolf Among Us is $13. And there are a lot more discounts that you can save money with throughout the whole year. And guess what? You keep those forever. Discounts on avatars, themes, free trials of full games, beta invites, etc...  If you're not interested in the games that come out with PS+ then great. It's not for you. But that doesn't mean it's a bad value to gamers who actually play a lot of games. 

Not only all that, but Sony even rewards you JUST for playing a lot of games. They've given me $10 on three separate occasions for absolutely no other reason than because I support their games and services. Then there's the whole cross buy initiative which is insane if you have any combination of the PS3/PS4/Vita. AND I got Flower and Sound Shapes for free as soon as I got my PS4 just because I already had them on my PS3 (at a discounted price thanks to PS+ I might add).

Who are you trying to convince honestly? Yourselves? Seriously, give it up, you just look foolish.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 15, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> So this PS+ thing is a cloud service?


Your game saves will be uploaded to the cloud if you choose the time!! 

btw,PS+ was launched on 29 June 2010.More then 3,5 years ago.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2014)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> lol at people trying to say PS+ isn't a good deal.
> 
> Just give it up. Anyone with half a brain can see what a good value it is. Bioshock: Infinite is $30 on amazon. Grid 2 is $35. Brothers is $15. Dyad is $15. That's just in the span of month. Not to mention the sale going on. Puppeteer is $7 with plus. Crysis 3 is only $5. The Wolf Among Us is $13. And there are a lot more discounts that you can save money with throughout the whole year. And guess what? You keep those forever. Discounts on avatars, themes, free trials of full games, beta invites, etc...  If you're not interested in the games that come out with PS+ then great. It's not for you. But that doesn't mean it's a bad value to gamers who actually play a lot of games.
> 
> ...


Agreed. It's a great service in terms of what you get for free to play + discounts. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 15, 2014)

You're all going to suffocate in the cloud.

PS PLus has no value to people not interested in bioschock.

You know. People who bought the Ps1 for reasons


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 16, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> You're all going to suffocate in the cloud.
> 
> PS PLus has no value to people not interested in bioschock.
> 
> You know. People who bought the Ps1 for reasons


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 16, 2014)

dude went full

like he went all the way left


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 16, 2014)

My ps4 got stolen and I need the pity of random strangers to help fill the void it has left in my soul. Will you help me?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 16, 2014)

Kripes, man, what happened? Was it a break in?


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 16, 2014)

Sloth said:


> My ps4 got stolen and I need the pity of random strangers to help fill the void it has left in my soul. Will you help me?


----------



## Reyes (Jan 16, 2014)

Sloth said:


> My ps4 got stolen and I need the pity of random strangers to help fill the void it has left in my soul. Will you help me?



My condolences


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 16, 2014)

PSN+ did start out kinda slow, back when it was a few ps1 games and mini's every month it wasn't that worthwhile of service. Though even did you have shit like Resident 1-3, Tomb Raider 1-3, Spryo 13, Crash Bandicoot 1-3, and Castlevania Chronicles + Castlevania SoTN free for PSN+ member. 

The only thing I really don't like about PSN+ is it is effecting my spending habits, don't like to buy things for them just to be free or go on sale the next week, been burnt way to many times.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 16, 2014)

> that is what i been saying, there is no rental service that's set up like that, but you know, people will go to extremes to downplay/dismiss stuff



From my experience, it seems anyone who calls it a rental service falls into one of these category's.

1) Not informed about how PSN+ works
2) Not informed about how Rental services work
3) Is a troll
4) Is a Fanboy.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 16, 2014)

Man, that would be awesome. Sadly no PSP and no camera. 



PoinT_BlanK said:


> shit, that's like losing a relative, a close one at that





Zidane said:


> My condolences


You guys are awesome.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm not going to argue with your tastes, but you saying Jet Set Radio is the only worth while game on that list? Might want to get your head out of your ass.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 16, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Jet Set Radio's the only thing worth waiting on this list for.
> 
> Besides sleeping dogs I guess.
> PS+ is only valuable imo if you have a VIta
> Most of those games I got for a bit cheaper in bundles














Xiammes said:


> I'm not going to argue with your tastes, but you saying Jet Set Radio is the only worth while game on that list? Might want to get your head out of your ass.



Battlefield 3, Bioshock 2/Infinite, Borderlands 1/2, Demon's Souls, Deus Ex: Human Revolution, Ico, Shadow of the Colossus, Infamous 2, Little Big Planet 2, Saint's Row 2/3, Uncharted 3... 

Yeah... I'd say his tastes are nonexistent.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 16, 2014)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Your game saves will be uploaded to the cloud if you choose the time!!
> 
> btw,PS+ was launched on 29 June 2010.More then 3,5 years ago.



I know  but i never really cared much about the PS3 to know what the details of the PS+ thing was.  Now I have somewhat of an interest in the PS4  but that cloud thing won't be wporking too well with my internet connection.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 16, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> I know  but i never really cared much about the PS3 to know what the details of the PS+ thing was.  Now I have somewhat of an interest in the PS4  but that cloud thing won't be wporking too well with my internet connection.


So in other words,you are/were a Xbox fanboy. While you can read PS+ details pretty much everywhere on-line since it started.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 16, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Jet Set Radio's the only thing worth waiting on this list for.
> 
> Besides sleeping dogs I guess.
> PS+ is only valuable imo if you have a VIta
> *Most of those games I got for a bit cheaper in bundles*





> *Most of those games I got for a bit cheaper in bundles*





> *Most of those games I got*



He doesn't think their worth it because he already has a majority of those games, guys. Razr's terrible, terrible shitposting does not excuse a lack of reading comprehension.

Jesus, why are all the threads I frequent being stupid this week? Is it the default forum skin giving off bad vibes or something?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 16, 2014)

*shrugs* Understood.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 16, 2014)

not to mention the games listed there were that guy's particular library and not everything that has been on the service

the cynical attitudes here towards a good service are weird, eh

anyways, i'm gonna be buying tomb raider for ps4, i didn't get to play it and i heard its a good game


----------



## Shirker (Jan 16, 2014)

I think it comes from the "I don't really own what I'm buying" stigma that comes with this stuff a lot of the time for digital gaming itself, let alone services like this one. It's a silly notion that I don't entirely agree with, but it comes from a reasonable enough place ['cept for when Razr's involved, apparently, but whatever].


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 16, 2014)

The fact is, you pay $50 a year for dozens of games that you get to play over the course of that year. If you honestly don't finish those games in the time you're given, then it's probably not a service targeted at you in the first place. On top of that, if and when you renew your subscription, you get access to all of those games again. The ratio of games you get for free, time you're given to play them, and cost of the service is ABSURDLY fair and an insane value for any moderately active gamer. Add the fact that 95% of the games offered with PS+ are actually good games (at LEAST 70+ on metacritic... not that metacritic is the end all be all assessment of a game's quality) and not games that came out in 2007... well... yeah.

Oh and the free games are just the tip of the PS+ iceberg.

So yeah. There's no logical, unbiased argument that PS+ is not a good service with great value. You could argue that the service is not appealing to you because you already own the games it offers or you just don't game enough for it to be worth it... but that says more about that individual person and nothing of the quality of the service itself. And anyone who argues differently is almost certainly a fanboy, non-gamer, or a lunatic.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 16, 2014)

Also, if you haven't played Xillia, you don't have any excuse now  i bought that game 6 months ago for 50 when it came out and now its down to 10 on the PSN sale  no excuse if you like JRPGs


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 16, 2014)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> You could argue that the service is not appealing to you because you already own the games it offers



This is me.

I also don't think the discounts are anything special, but that's just a matter of personal preference. I already outlined what would make the service appealing to me, like early access, minor discounts on brand new games, etc.

But you people can't really argue that PS+ isn't a rental service. It's just a rental service that gets progressively better the longer you stay with PS+ because you're able to access more games for the same price the longer you stay subscribed. Calling it a rental service doesn't carry a negative connotation, so I don't know why people are up in arms about it.

Also, ignore Razr, he goes against the grain for anything anyone says unless you're sucking Nintendo's dick.


----------



## Enclave (Jan 16, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> This is me.
> 
> I also don't think the discounts are anything special, but that's just a matter of personal preference. I already outlined what would make the service appealing to me, like early access, minor discounts on brand new games, etc.
> 
> ...



There isn't a single rental service where they keep sending you games every month and then only take games away from you when you stop paying and then when you pay again they give all the old games back plus start giving you new ones again.

It's simply not a rental service, you don't own the games but you certainly aren't renting them either.


----------



## sworder (Jan 16, 2014)

PS+ is a rental service but so is Netflix and Netflix is fucking awesome

If you spend a lot of money on games then you won't see the value of Plus, but I buy like 1-2 games a year. PS+ keeps me entertained enough where I don't have to spend money other than for the few MP games I play online with my friends

also lolRazr, everyone here should stop addressing him entirely and maybe he will go away


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 16, 2014)

edit - you know what, beating dead horse


----------



## Shirker (Jan 16, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Also, if you haven't played Xillia, you don't have any excuse now  i bought that game 6 months ago for 50 when it came out and now its down to 10 on the PSN sale  no excuse if you like JRPGs



Yeah, I'd say that I wanna kick myself for not waiting, but I got the Limited Edition as a gift, so I guess I can't complain. Still a pretty sweet deal though. 

BTW, how are you liking/did you like Xillia? Right now I'm a little past Leia's introduction. Pretty fun game, but I'm finding it a bit more difficult to get attached to it as past ones. Does the story get more intense soon?



PoinT_BlanK said:


> edit - you know what, beating dead horse



Yeah, it's always best to quit when all the evidence and arguments have been laid out. We don''t wanna drag this out for half a week like another user on another thread I'm currently frequenting.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 16, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Also, if you haven't played Xillia, you don't have any excuse now  i bought that game 6 months ago for 50 when it came out and now its down to 10 on the PSN sale  no excuse if you like JRPGs



Vesperia's better.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 16, 2014)

Not if you're a frequent consumer of the product. Amazon prime has an $80 yearly fee and Amazon Prime is the tits.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 16, 2014)

I dont spend money on services. Stuff like that stacks up and Im already paying for internet here.
I also dont spend money on things I consider to be redundant. IMO lots of aspects of gaming are becoming redundant.

Infact. I pretty much limit my recreational spending to games. Thats it. No wasting money on overpriced food and other shizzle.

Which if net neutrality gets screwed Im telling to fuck off completely. Back to the library folks, its the 80s again.

Lrn To Cage people.

People these days let things get out of hand you know. So I have to be extreme.

Only way you stay out of debt.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 16, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Not if you're a frequent consumer of the product. Amazon prime has an $80 yearly fee and Amazon Prime is the tits.



I remember getting Amazon Prime free for a year because I was a student.

Now _that_ was the tits.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 16, 2014)

^ That's nice


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 16, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> This is me.
> 
> I also don't think the discounts are anything special, but that's just a matter of personal preference. I already outlined what would make the service appealing to me, like early access, minor discounts on brand new games, etc.
> 
> ...



Actually, PS+ often does knock a few bucks off brand new games when they come out. Usually it's just PSN games, but I've seen quite a few big releases get $10 off if you pre-order them with PS+ as well. 

I'm not arguing that it is or isn't anything but a great value. I don't care what anyone wants to call it, as long as they understand how it really works and how much money you actually save. (if it's the kind of thing designed for you)

And yeah, Razr is best left ignored. But how else am I gonna use my gif collection!?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 16, 2014)

sworder said:


> PS+ is a rental service but so is Netflix and Netflix is fucking awesome
> 
> If you spend a lot of money on games then you won't see the value of Plus, but I buy like 1-2 games a year. PS+ keeps me entertained enough where I don't have to spend money other than for the few MP games I play online with my friends



See, i'm the exact opposite. I don't see PS+ as a rental service because the free games are just a bonus. I'd also say that if you buy of games PS+ is better to have. For example. I just bought blood dragon, rain, puppeteer, and deus ex director's cut for less than half of what a normal game cost. That's even better than the 13 for 13 sale last year and the summer sale as well.






St NightRazr said:


> Vesperia's better.



I played Vesparia years ago. I liked it better than the Tales games that came afterward because of the characters are the overworld. But the combat is dated and clunky in comparison to Xillia. In general i consider Vesparia and Xillia to be up there as two of the better games of the franchise.

Also, i have to say that i'm getting really tired of your vomit like attitude. Either play nice or don't say anything in general. I don't give a shit what your drive by opinion, is, especially if your going to be an arse all the time. Its bad enough that your usually be wrong about a majority of the information you post here.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 16, 2014)

I meant the graphics 

EXTREEEEEEMMMMMMEEEEEEEE.

Lol I dont know why Im shit posting.

But Im quite serious.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 16, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> And we have those games for life even after subscription ends?



The games are still tied to your account, but you can't access them unless you are a psn+ member. If your subscription ends and you decide to renew the subscription at a later date, you won't be able to play the games on the instant game collection, but as soon as you renew the games become available.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 16, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, I'd say that I wanna kick myself for not waiting, but I got the Limited Edition as a gift, so I guess I can't complain. Still a pretty sweet deal though.
> 
> BTW, how are you liking/did you like Xillia? Right now I'm a little past Leia's introduction. Pretty fun game, but I'm finding it a bit more difficult to get attached to it as past ones. Does the story get more intense soon?



Game is pretty good  In general, i'd say "slightly above average JRPG". Its not really anything new or innovative(even for a tales game) per se, and it doesn't do anything amazing or great.  But everything it does do isn't bad by any means. Its perfectly...acceptable and adequate. For 10 bucks its an almost criminal steal, and will suck atleast 30 hours away by the end of the game  I like moderately long games like this cause it makes me feel i've made the most of the money i spent on it. 

As for the plot, yeah it gets pretty intense in some spots, and the only thing that can really diminish your enjoyment of those moments is the delivery of the voice actors. Personally(for someone who doesn't usually choose dubs if there's the choice in the options menu) all of them are passable, but Milla can grate a little with her lack of emotional delivery(even when she's supposed to be emotional). 

If you just got to Leia, then your barely at the mines...yeah you have quite a ways to go in experiencing the story and the characters. You've barely been introduced to spyrix outside of Milla's legs at that point.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 16, 2014)

Also remote play hasnt helped the Vita sales wise. Sub 95k in december in the US. I wonder if psnow will do anything

Besides drop Gamestops stock down


----------



## Shirker (Jan 16, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Game is pretty good  In general, i'd say "slightly above average JRPG". Its not really anything new or innovative(even for a tales game) per se, and it doesn't do anything amazing or great.  But everything it does do isn't bad by any means. Its perfectly...acceptable and adequate. For 10 bucks its an almost criminal steal, and will suck atleast 30 hours away by the end of the game  I like moderately long games like this cause it makes me feel i've made the most of the money i spent on it.
> 
> As for the plot, yeah it gets pretty intense in some spots, and the only thing that can really diminish your enjoyment of those moments is the delivery of the voice actors. Personally(for someone who doesn't usually choose dubs if there's the choice in the options menu) all of them are passable, but Milla can grate a little with her lack of emotional delivery(even when she's supposed to be emotional).
> 
> If you just got to Leia, then your barely at the mines...yeah you have quite a ways to go in experiencing the story and the characters. You've barely been introduced to spyrix outside of Milla's legs at that point.



You're right on point, I just hit the mines yesterday before I decided to call it a night. Apparently I've got a ways to go. Even Graces, as Token as it was, had me falling in love with half the cast, so it's good to know my lukewarm feelings are just a result of not getting far enough into the nitty gritty of things.

And yeah, Milla's VA is not good. At all. And this is actually coming from a guy who *prefers* dubs.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 16, 2014)

Again, i can tolerate her, but her lack of emotional delivery is really off putting in spots, and i can see why others would dislike the voice entirely. I can see what they were trying to do in giving her a more mature voice actress considering she's supposed to be wise and everything, but it doesn't actually mesh with the character because she tries to make every situation sound the exact same, even when its clearly not. Also, she has the habit of talking in phrases every once in a while and not sentences. 

"We must get to Elize and Teepo -pause- before they do."


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 17, 2014)

Just one question, in Graces F you can equip titles that may boost your character in some way but i cant seem to do this in Xillia? So the titles in Xillia are only good for trophies/achievements correct??


----------



## Shirker (Jan 17, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Just one question, in Graces F you can equip titles that may boost your character in some way but i cant seem to do this in Xillia? So the titles in Xillia are only good for trophies/achievements correct??



And for points toward New Game+ as it gives you Grade. Otherwise, yeah, kinda useless.

Graces was a bit of an oddball in that aspect.


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 17, 2014)

NPD Vita numbers are less than 95k for December (America)

Holy shit, this portable is dead. Glad I can import some of the remaining games before it's canceled (Super Robot Wars and Digimon). Not doing so hot in Japan neither, but the USA numbers, wow..


----------



## Shirker (Jan 17, 2014)

It's a race to see who can do the worst, Vita or WiiU. The only thing is by the end of it, nobody truly wins ('cept maybe MS).


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 17, 2014)

It seems so.


----------



## Enclave (Jan 18, 2014)

If a game is on sale to PS+ members and they buy it, it's theirs for good even if you stop subscribing.  If it was given to them for free for being a PS+ member then it's theirs until they are no longer a PS+ subscriber but they'll get it back when they become a PS+ member again.


----------



## EJ (Jan 18, 2014)

Posted in another thread for help..

Can't decide between building a $1000 PC or getting a ps4. What do you guys think


----------



## Shirker (Jan 18, 2014)

If you've got $1000 to blow why not get both? Building a competent gaming rig is, like, 600 bucks. (Maybe 700 now since RAM has become tons more expensive for no friggin' reason while I wasn't looking....)


----------



## EJ (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah, but I want a good gaming rig. Not a decent one..

Man why the fuck is everything so hard man...why couldn't the last of us just be on PC, and GTA5...

fuck life.


----------



## Enclave (Jan 18, 2014)

Shirker said:


> If you've got $1000 to blow why not get both? Building a competent gaming rig is, like, 600 bucks. (Maybe 700 now since RAM has become tons more expensive for no friggin' reason while I wasn't looking....)



Some major factory had a fire a few months ago that fucked up production (apparently wasn't even very major, just caused a delay which made the whole market freak out and raise prices).  They should go back down eventually, supposedly they were expected to normalise by December but as you know that didn't happen.  Probably should within a few months though.


----------



## lathia (Jan 18, 2014)

With a $1,000 you'd be better off getting a decent PC build and pirate steam the shit out of games until the PS4 gets more games.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 18, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Some major factory had a fire a few months ago that fucked up production (apparently wasn't even very major, just caused a delay which made the whole market freak out and raise prices).  They should go back down eventually, supposedly they were expected to normalise by December but as you know that didn't happen.  Probably should within a few months though.



That's cool, because I'm thinking about making a few upgrades this year and I'd rather not shell out 60 bucks for half the amount of memory I purchased a year in a half ago. Maybe if that's what they always cost sure, but that kinda spike is just plain daunting.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2014)

So i've gotten obsessed with Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon after picking it up on that 14 for 14 sale  it was only 3 bucks so i jumped at it. And now i can't stop playing, even though i hear its smaller than Farcry 3 and has literally nothing to do with Far Cry 3  that's fine by me, i don't plan on buying it. But this has me excited for FC4 on PS4


----------



## Reyes (Jan 22, 2014)

Tomb Raider definate edition confirmed to be running at 60 fps on PS4, Xbox one still running at 30.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 23, 2014)

Im surprised its not running on 12fps. I guess M$ did a good job with xone.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 23, 2014)

60fps? WOW O_O MOTHER OF PEARL.

I guess tressfx 2.0 is pretty good


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]BF0EaH73ee4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 27, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]BF0EaH73ee4[/YOUTUBE]



Hahahahaha....

DmC and Bioshock: Infinite are bad?

Let's see... do I take anything else this guy has to say seriously?

Hmm...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvdf5n-zI14[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2014)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Hahahahaha....
> 
> DmC and Bioshock: Infinite are bad?
> 
> ...



He never said Bioshock: Infinite was bad.
I'm sure people will take him over you with comments like that.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 27, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> He never said Bioshock: Infinite was bad.
> I'm sure people will take him over you with comments like that.



Really? So that's not EXACTLY what he said at :43 in the video?



His points about the AI are valid. He didn't get the kind of experience that he was hoping for out of the game. But what we DID get was incredible, regardless of what this one dude was expecting. I played through the game twice and I hardly ever had any complaints about the AI. Obviously Ellie not being visible to the AI was a necessary element to avoid player frustration. Aside from the occasional glitch, it was tense sneaking around the enemies and exciting whenever shit hit the fan. It seems like this guy was just looking for problems instead of actually playing the game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2014)

Shows how terrible you really are.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 27, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Shows how terrible you really are.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2014)

Lol Bioshock Infinite was the shittiest game for me last year. Thats why i dont believe in hype trains.

The gameplay was absolute garbage and annoying. The plasmids are useless. 

They translated the difficulty level = no bullets all the time resulting to meleeing like a retard. 

Graphics was shit also. Games like DmC and MGR looks way better 

Enemies are so bland and unintersting.

It doesnt have the feel of the first game. 

The only good thing about it was the soundtrack. Nothing more.

I traded the piece of shit to FF13-2.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 27, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Lol Bioshock Infinite was the shittiest game for me last year. Thats why i dont believe in hype trains.
> 
> The gameplay was absolute garbage and annoying. The plasmids are useless.
> 
> ...


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 27, 2014)

HyperbitHero is a great, just because you have differing opinions doesn't change that.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Byrd (Jan 27, 2014)

Did I just read DMC was better than Bioshock?

You are shitting me?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jan 27, 2014)

Byrd said:


> Did I just read DMC was better than Bioshock?
> 
> You are shitting me?



This! Anyone who thinks that piece of Garbage was good needs to get there head checked and then forced to play the OG series.


----------



## dream (Jan 27, 2014)

Seeing the quantified difference in power is amazing.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 27, 2014)

Dream said:


> Seeing the quantified difference in power is amazing.


----------



## dream (Jan 27, 2014)

Such a fabulous gif.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 27, 2014)

Since when did power equal framerate? 

 LOL.

Things dont work out quite that way.

PS4's just doing what it should be. Focused on gaming. 

Image quality tho. Image and run quality.


----------



## dream (Jan 27, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Since when did power equal framerate?
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Things dont work out quite that way.



Having more powerful hardware does generally equate to having better framerates.  The exceptions to this are when the hardware isn't good at tasks that a particular game makes heavy use of and/or when a game is badly optimized.


----------



## sworder (Jan 27, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Since when did power equal framerate?



since always


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 27, 2014)

Nope. 

PC slip and slide says hi]

You need overhead for lots of different things, Trying to get your framerate right is like trying to shave.


----------



## dream (Jan 27, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Nope.
> 
> PC slip and slide says hi]
> 
> You need overhead for lots of different things, Trying to get your framerate right is like trying to shave.


----------



## sworder (Jan 27, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Nope.
> 
> PC slip and slide says hi]
> 
> You need overhead for lots of different things, Trying to get your framerate right is like trying to shave.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 27, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Nope.
> 
> PC slip and slide says hi]
> 
> You need overhead for lots of different things, Trying to get your framerate right is like trying to shave.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 27, 2014)

Smooth like a baby. Its why early 3D games have shit framesrates. Even though making 16 bit games is harder than making 3D gamesn owadays lol


----------



## dream (Jan 27, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Smooth like a baby. Its why early 3D games have shit framesrates. Even though making 16 bit games is harder than making 3D gamesn owadays lol


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 27, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGA4PilHdr0[/youtube]


Cant beat dat JSR presentation


----------



## Hunter (Jan 27, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Lol Bioshock Infinite was the shittiest game for me last year. Thats why i dont believe in hype trains.
> 
> The gameplay was absolute garbage and annoying. The plasmids are useless.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2014)

Dream said:


> Having more powerful hardware does generally equate to having better framerates.  The exceptions to this are when the hardware isn't good at tasks that a particular game makes heavy use of and/or when a game is badly optimized.



System Stability right?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 28, 2014)

Now Im gonna go play the AAC Demo.


----------



## EJ (Jan 28, 2014)

Good fucking lord people, I prefer PS4 over Xbox one but does this really freaking matter.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 28, 2014)

Not necessarily the whole game. Read again sir. Im talking about thr graphics. The environment in DmC looks much better than the boring lol city and pavements of Infinite. Its just hideous. I never hated a game before like this. Its just plain shit to me. They took everything away from the first game and Infinite is like Duke Nukem foreveron a different skin.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 28, 2014)

Flow said:


> Good fucking lord people, I prefer PS4 over Xbox one but does this really freaking matter.



don't think it would have mattered if the console was cheaper.


----------



## EJ (Jan 28, 2014)

But people talk about power/graphics/frames like it specifically matters. Like no one really talks about exclusives, story lines to video games, etc anymore, the main argument I hear about consoles now is how powerful it is, when it has never really mattered to me. 

It's like bragging and boasting that you know someone that can dead lift a certain amount of weight, when the fact of the matter is there is someone out there that can whoop that person's ass and is a lot stronger than them.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 28, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Not necessarily the whole game. Read again sir. Im talking about thr graphics. The environment in DmC looks much better than the boring lol city and pavements of Infinite. Its just hideous. I never hated a game before like this. Its just plain shit to me. They took everything away from the first game and Infinite is like Duke Nukem foreveron a different skin.



Well, I think that Bioshock visuals are probably the best part about it and Cloud City is damn fucking pretty to me. Weird how it irks you off so much.


----------



## Enclave (Jan 28, 2014)

Flow said:


> But people talk about power/graphics/frames like it specifically matters. Like no one really talks about exclusives, story lines to video games, etc anymore, the main argument I hear about consoles now is how powerful it is, when it has never really mattered to me.
> 
> It's like bragging and boasting that you know someone that can dead lift a certain amount of weight, when the fact of the matter is there is someone out there that can whoop that person's ass and is a lot stronger than them.



The reason you don't hear much about exclusive titles is because there isn't a lot of titles for either the PS4 or Xbone yet.  Additionally, you find the PS4 fans talking about the graphics a lot because well just look at the PS1, PS2 and PS3.  All 3 were excellent when it came to exclusives and the PS3 had some amazing 1st party titles.  It's reasonable to assume that Sony will continue in that regard, no reason to think otherwise.

Meanwhile Microsoft has always struggled with quality exclusives when compared to Sony.  So Sony has a history of excellence when it comes to exclusive titles and in addition to that has the objectively more powerful system that's also easier to develop for than the Xbone.  That's why you hear so much about how powerful the system is.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 28, 2014)

Most of that stuff is subjective, overall performance is far more objective. Its always been this way with console wars, you should know about the bit wars.

Also overall performance is very important when regarding multiplatform games, why would you play the inferior version(inb4 pc elitest's)?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 28, 2014)

My local game store has two used PS4s for $400. Like seriously, you can't lower the price? PS4s aren't _that_ rare, I can go find a new one for $400 rather easily. They also have a used Xbox One, but I'm not sure how much it is.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 28, 2014)

Flow said:


> But people talk about power/graphics/frames like it specifically matters. Like no one really talks about exclusives



Except those graphic power and exclusive are always directly related. When you talk about one, you always talk about the other. It's console war 101.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 28, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Also overall performance is very important when regarding multiplatform games, why would you play the inferior version(*inb4 pc elitest's*)?



Technically any console version of stuff is the inferior version! nyuk, nyuk, nyuk! Wakka Wakka!


----------



## EJ (Jan 28, 2014)

Then pardon me, but I must say that console wars are fucking stupid if people seriously think the small gap in graphics is worth noting.


----------



## Enclave (Jan 28, 2014)

Flow said:


> Then pardon me, but I must say that console wars are fucking stupid if people seriously think the small gap in graphics is worth noting.



Eh, 720p/30 fps compared to 1080p/60 fps is not insignificant and definitely worth making mention of.


----------



## EJ (Jan 28, 2014)

No, it isn't. There isn't that much of a significant difference comparing actual footage of that crap.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 28, 2014)

30 vs 60 frame rate is actually quite significant.

Resolution is a tad more debatable since it depends a lot on the display you're watching it on, but fps is a clear cut notcieable difference.


----------



## EJ (Jan 28, 2014)

No, it isn't. There isn't that much of a significant difference comparing actual footage of that crap.


----------



## dream (Jan 28, 2014)

Flow said:


> No, it isn't. There isn't that much of a significant difference comparing actual footage of that crap.



You mean watching actual footage on Youtube where all videos have a framerate cap of 30 fps?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 28, 2014)

Flow said:


> No, it isn't. There isn't that much of a significant difference comparing actual footage of that crap.



30 vs 60 frame rate is actually quite significant.

Resolution is a tad more debatable since it depends a lot on the display you're watching it on, but fps is a clear cut notcieable difference.


----------



## EJ (Jan 28, 2014)

These three guys in our barracks actually put two televisions in the same together on the post where I'm at, There wasn't that much of a significant difference. It was slightly noticeable, but either it was because they were the two different flat screens (both around the same size) or because that small little straw really broke the camel's back. 

Talking about the power and graphics has just always been really pointless to me, considering that video games look outdated to me within weeks/months of playing them.


----------



## EJ (Jan 28, 2014)

tl;dr

I just feel that a guy bragging about having a 5.5 inch dick towards a guy that has a 5.0 inch dick is really fucking stupid. 

Exclusives I can get behind though.


----------



## Enclave (Jan 28, 2014)

Look, when I say it's significant?  I mean in a technical sense.  It takes a fair bit more to achieve 1080p/60fps compared to 720p/30fps, that's a fact Flow, a fact.

Additionally, there's also a difference between 1080p and 720p.  The issue though comes down to the size of the television/monitor and your viewing distance from it, that has a HUGE effect on if those resolutions are noticeably different.

Finally, while you may not be able to tell the difference between 60 fps and 30 fps?  That doesn't change the fact that a good number of people can in fact tell the difference.  Of course what matters WAY more than 60 fps and 30 fps is stability in framerate, thing is though?  Apparently with regards to Tomb Raider Definitive Edition?  Not only is the PS4 at a relatively stable 60 fps with only a few dips but the Xbone version?  30 fps and according to digital foundry also suffers more framerate dips than the PS4 version.

See, it's about the big picture, not just the hard numbers.  If the extra power of the PS4 results in stable frame rates while the Xbone doesn't have said stable frame rates?  That right there is a HUGE difference.


----------



## EJ (Jan 28, 2014)

> Finally, while you may not be able to tell the difference between 60 fps and 30 fps? That doesn't change the fact that a good number of people can in fact tell the difference



I just said there was a difference, but it wasn't really worth noting.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2014)

Flow said:


> I just said there was a difference, but it wasn't really worth noting.



What game         ?


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 28, 2014)

There is a major difference between 30fps and 60fps and from a technical standpoint 1080p has over twice the amount of pixels, but you only take advantage of that if you have a larger monitor.

The point is that the xbox is completely a let down from a technical standpoint, similar to how the ps3 was in last gen


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 28, 2014)

Sorry for asking a random question.

But does anybody plan to get Persona 5?

Or wait unit it's golden version comes out?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 28, 2014)

golden version wont be out for a long time so just get it on PS3


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 28, 2014)

I plan on playing Persona 5, it'll be my first Persona 

unless I buy a Vita soon and decide to play P4G

I bought the Killzone PS4 bundle last week :3

looking forward to Second Son


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 28, 2014)

UGGGHHHHHH

They are both running at 1080p, and one is running at half the framerate, can you tell which is which? Damn Microsoft you dropped the ball like nobody else

YOUR RUNNING AT HALF THE FRAMERATE AND STILL LOOK LIKE SHIT IN COMPARISON, WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 28, 2014)

Sony's toolsets were better at launch than MS's simple as that. Xbox is full of a fuckload of non gaming shit getting in the way.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 28, 2014)

Its even worse cause everyone thought they were in the best position to offer gamers stuff before everything came out. Cause they are the most wealthy of the 3 companies. In hindsight that was obviously naive considering their trajectory with the xbox brand after 2010 but still


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 29, 2014)

Ignoramus Flow talking about 30 vs 60fps and claiming theres no difference. 

Go back to Bangladesh you silly Jimmy


----------



## Enclave (Jan 29, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> UGGGHHHHHH
> 
> They are both running at 1080p, and one is running at half the framerate, can you tell which is which? Damn Microsoft you dropped the ball like nobody else
> 
> YOUR RUNNING AT HALF THE FRAMERATE AND STILL LOOK LIKE SHIT IN COMPARISON, WHAT THE FUCK



Part of the problem there is also that the Xbone applies a filter on all game video outputted.  It sharpens the focus and increases colour saturation.  This results in loss of detail and washed out textures.  Just look at comparison shots between ACIV on the PS4 and Xbone.  They REALLY need to disable that filter, it does NOT help picture quality.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 29, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Part of the problem there is also that the Xbone applies a filter on all game video outputted.  It sharpens the focus and increases colour saturation.  This results in loss of detail and washed out textures.  Just look at comparison shots between ACIV on the PS4 and Xbone.  They REALLY need to disable that filter, it does NOT help picture quality.



That's the filter that all the XBOX lovers said made battlefield 4 look better lol. 

What will they do without their fans uneducated praise toward their little filters?


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 29, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> golden version wont be out for a long time so just get it on PS3





Sasuke said:


> I plan on playing Persona 5, it'll be my first Persona
> 
> unless I buy a Vita soon and decide to play P4G
> 
> ...





Kira Yamato said:


> Loved Persona 3 FES and Persona 4. Bought both games after watching the first couple of episodes of the Persona 4 anime. Avoided Golden since I had finished the original Persona 4 a mere couple of months prior to its release. Plus, it wasn't enough to make me go out and buy a Vita. Unless, they can lower the price of their proprietary memory cards, I'll have to continue passing which is a shame since I have PS+. My PS4 and Backwards compatible PS3 are getting a lot of love.
> 
> I'm definitely getting Persona 5 the moment a NA version is announced for release, I'm still hoping sometime early 2015.



It's just that the sheer difference in the contentr they placed in persona golden can't make me think that they deliberately didn't put in the orginal versions and i can't help but think this is a trend with the persoa games when it comes to the orginal version lacking content and it's updated version having all these  supposed additions that warrant a second purchase.


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_B3dvFMyDE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> UGGGHHHHHH
> 
> They are both running at 1080p, and one is running at half the framerate, can you tell which is which? Damn Microsoft you dropped the ball like nobody else
> 
> YOUR RUNNING AT HALF THE FRAMERATE AND STILL LOOK LIKE SHIT IN COMPARISON, WHAT THE FUCK



Honestly playing both, you would hardly notice. The major thing is big fire fight battles the One's framerate could drop. That's about it. The quality isn't major between the two just like most games but people will make a huge deal about it anyway so why bother 

Game is a must owned anyway. If haven't played it on XBOX 360 or PS3 it's def worth picking up on whatever you have.


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2014)

crazymtf said:


> Honestly playing both, you would hardly notice. The major thing is big fire fight battles the One's framerate could drop. That's about it. The quality isn't major between the two just like most games but people will make a huge deal about it anyway so why bother



Exactly.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2014)

crazymtf said:


> Honestly playing both, you would hardly notice. The major thing is big fire fight battles the One's framerate could drop. That's about it. The quality isn't major between the two just like most games but people will make a huge deal about it anyway so why bother
> 
> Game is a must owned anyway. If haven't played it on XBOX 360 or PS3 it's def worth picking up on whatever you have.



I would notice.


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2014)

_SHUT UP, YOU'RE A MINORITY!_


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2014)

? said:


> _SHUT UP, YOU'RE A MINORITY!_



That's racist!


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I would notice.



Of course you would


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 29, 2014)

30 FPS is fine...

IF it's stable. 

But I think the thing to take away from all these disparities between the multiplat ports is what it means for the future. The multiplat games last gen had a tendency to run and/or look better on the 360 for at least the first few years of the generation. However... that was a difference of a few FPS and some slightly worse textures. Not a gap of 20-30 FPS and an entirely different (and greater) resolution. It could just be that developers haven't warped their heads around the X1 as quickly as they have the PS4. It could be that the X1 just isn't capable of handling what the PS4 can dish out.

We won't really have a definite answer until the end of 2015, I'd say. By then developers will have had ample time working on both consoles and they won't be as focused on last gen ports, gimmicks, and other shit. If we still see these kinds of gaps in power, then Mircosoft will have a problem on their hands for the entirety of this generation. Constantly dealing with news reports of the PS4 running games at higher resolutions and FPS is not gonna help the X1's already tainted image.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2014)

crazymtf said:


> Of course you would



Don't tell me you are some dumbass who thinks there isn't an actual difference between 30 and 60?
I can even tell that there is a difference between 60 and 120 what is so unreasonable to expect at least that much?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 29, 2014)

That PS1/PS2 emulator sounds awesome, especially if it's able to make the games look better like the PCSX2 emulator does.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 30, 2014)

This sounds like more streaming, or like a hybrid, anyway,. you dont own shit.


----------



## sworder (Jan 30, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> This sounds like more streaming, or like a hybrid, anyway,. you dont own shit.





it's an emulator, just like PS3 has one to play PS1 and PS2 games you buy in the store


----------



## Zaru (Jan 30, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> That PS1/PS2 emulator sounds awesome, especially if it's able to make the games look better like the PCSX2 emulator does.



The thing is that many games have very peculiar troubles with higher resolutions and I'm not sure if that kind of experience will be fit for an emulator on a console. Consoles are usually not going for the "try at your own risk" approach.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2014)

Zaru said:


> The thing is that many games have very peculiar troubles with higher resolutions and I'm not sure if that kind of experience will be fit for an emulator on a console. Consoles are usually not going for the "try at your own risk" approach.



True. Though I trust Sony will try to work out a lot of the kinks. One can assume they'll try to make the experience as smooth as possible.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 30, 2014)

The "kinks" are game-specific so there would need to be custom settings for every game and even then a smooth experience is not guaranteed. Even PC games often require custom fixes to run them at resolutions that they were not intended for (think older games and widescreen), it's even worse for consoles games which were hardcoded for one resolution only.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2014)

I wonder what Sony is gonna do about it then.  There's just too many games to warrant "fixing" every single one.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 30, 2014)

sworder said:


> it's an emulator, just like PS3 has one to play PS1 and PS2 games you buy in the store



An Emulator where Sony owns the the key and only half of its native on your end right 

I dont want netflix okay

Otherwise this could turn into another * We only put 6 classic titles on the shop, we quit. Sorry Lol* thing again


----------



## sworder (Jan 30, 2014)

what key are you talking about?

after a software update, it's all on your end. you can play your PS1/2 games forever

and even if they did only put 6 titles on the store (PS3 has 266 of them and counting), how is this bad? not like you paid for the emulator. the goal is that you'll be able to still play all the classics you own without needing a PS3

I imagine they will focus most on working with the games already in the store that people own


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 30, 2014)

Ugh this is why they're called shittaku


----------



## Reyes (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 31, 2014)

*The Amazing Spider-Man 2: Building a Better Playground*



> We’ve added a few new things to The Amazing Spider-Man 2 to achieve that end. First and foremost, we think sandboxes work best when the player’s actions (or inaction) impact the game experience, so we’re introducing the Hero or Menace system, which rewards players who save citizens and keep crime rates down through side activities — with some potentially meaningful consequences for those who shirk Spider-Man’s responsibilities. And to make it more interesting, we’ve added new crimes to thwart, like arson and hostage rescue crises, while further developing the existing ones from the first game.
> 
> Equally important is getting the “neighborhood” part of “friendly neighborhood Spider-Man” right, and creating a more diverse New York City that’s fun to spend time in. That starts with revising our Manhattan, getting it closer to the look and feel of the real thing, complete with more varied buildings and architecture, distinct districts, more realistic street sizes, and more reasons to explore.
> 
> ...





Additional details from comments section...

*You will be able to play the PS4 version of the game on your PS Vita using remote play, with optimized controls.* _*No actual Vita version*_


*You now need to use the right or left trigger to swing right or left, plus you can boost with the opposite trigger (if you swing with the right trigger and then press the left trigger your will gain momentum). If you release early, you will go further, if you release late, you will go higher. Also, since the web attach to structures, depending on how far you are on the left or the right of the attach point, your turn will be sharp or not.*


*There will be more unlockbable suits in this game than in the previous one. All costumes haves perks and can be upgraded.* _*Doesn't say what suits are DLC though...*
_


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2014)

I enjoyed Amazing Spider-man enough, so I'll def try 2.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 31, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> That PS1/PS2 emulator sounds awesome, especially if it's able to make the games look better like the PCSX2 emulator does.



Here's a question i want to ask.

Why doesn't a console support save states?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Here's a question i want to ask.
> 
> Why doesn't a console support save states?



It's just not built into the emulator.

I know Nintendo has save states and restore points built into all of their emulators, if I'm not mistaken. It's just the way Sony has theirs set up. When you're saving in a PS1/PS2 game the data gets written to a virtual memory card inside of the PS3's system storage. There's no sign of that changing for the PS4. Sony might think saving like that better replicates the original experience of having a real memory card and saving only when the game originally allowed you to.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 31, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> It's just not built into the emulator.
> 
> I know Nintendo has save states and restore points built into all of their emulators, if I'm not mistaken. It's just the way Sony has theirs set up. When you're saving in a PS1/PS2 game the data gets written to a virtual memory card inside of the PS3's system storage. There's no sign of that changing for the PS4. Sony might think saving like that better replicates the original experience of having a real memory card and saving only when the game originally allowed you to.



No not the emulators.

But the consoles themselves.  Basically you being able to use save state on a game made for the ps4.

What's the reason why those consoles don't have that?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> No not the emulators.
> 
> But the consoles themselves.  Basically you being able to use save state on a game made for the ps4.
> 
> What's the reason why those consoles don't have that?



Ohhh, I see.

Probably just a design choice. Developers want players to be able to save on their terms. It wouldn't be any fun if you could save anywhere you wanted whenever you wanted, it would kill a lot of the challenge in many games that aren't designed to let you do that. There might also be some technological complexities involved as well.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 31, 2014)

Save states are cancer to video games, its utterly disgraceful to use save states.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 31, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Save states are cancer to video games, its utterly disgraceful to use save states.



Sorry i use them.  Randon generated events and random stat gains suck to me.

I would never use it for things like action games because with those games most of the control is up to you.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2014)

Save states are fine, just not when you're actually meaning to play the game.
They are mostly for saving time I'd say.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Feb 1, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Sorry i use them.  Randon generated events and random stat gains suck to me.
> 
> I would never use it for things like action games because with those games most of the control is up to you.



If you don't have the skills to deal with a situation then you need to get some. That's the whole point of Trial and error.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 1, 2014)

Trial and error only mattered in the NES days when games were designed to take your time


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 1, 2014)

Kael Hyun said:


> If you don't have the skills to deal with a situation then you need to get some. That's the whole point of Trial and error.



Skills have nothing to do with it. Shitty stat gains based on a flawed system only makes the game unnecessarily annoying.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2014)

Rented Tomb Raider DE. I loved it on XBOX 360 so gonna dig into that next week. Feb-April is ton of games to play so gonna be hard to keep up!


----------



## 115 (Feb 3, 2014)

> Sony has revealed details of the next system software update for PlayStation 4 (version 1.60) which will be released tomorrow (4th February 2014) which will add compatibility for the PULSE Wireless Stereo Headset.
> 
> In addition, Sony has announced a new Wireless Stereo Headset 2.0 which will be available from 10th February 2014 at ?79.99/€89.99 SRP.
> 
> ...





Absolutely getting these!


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 4, 2014)

I wish those awesome headphones worked for all gaming systems.  They seem to be fine tuned specifically for PS4 games.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 4, 2014)

We should be getting our first gameplay footage for the Order 1886 in 2 weeks when the embargo lifts


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 5, 2014)

*Tomb Raider: Definitive Edition First Week Sales Favor PS4 By 69%*


*MGS V will look better on the PS4 than the Xbox One*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 5, 2014)

Kojima is a bad businessman, why even put your game on Xbox if your going to hurt your own sales by pointing out disparities before it even comes out?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 5, 2014)

*"Think of Ground Zeroes like a paid, standalone version of the Metal Gear Solid 2 demo that came with Zone of the Enders"*

Well, at least they're being honest about it.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 5, 2014)

Can you switch the sound to mono? ( For headphones).


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2014)

Whoever buys that overpriced shit is pretty retarded. I hope everyone rents it.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 6, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Kojima is a bad businessman, why even put your game on Xbox if your going to hurt your own sales by pointing out disparities before it even comes out?



Trigger a war have more people buy in on xbox to try and prove to PS4 owners there's no real difference?


----------



## Gunners (Feb 6, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Kojima is a bad businessman, why even put your game on Xbox if your going to hurt your own sales by pointing out disparities before it even comes out?



For the stupid unfortunate souls who only own an Xbox 1.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Feb 6, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Kojima is a bad businessman, why even put your game on Xbox if your going to hurt your own sales by pointing out disparities before it even comes out?



Don't blame Kojima for Konami's idiocy. Remember this is the same company that won't release Suikoden II on PSN even though it would make them a boat load of cash.


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 6, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *"Think of Ground Zeroes like a paid, standalone version of the Metal Gear Solid 2 demo that came with Zone of the Enders"*
> 
> Well, at least they're being honest about it.



Thank God for YouTube videos because I am not buying that shit but will watch it.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 6, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Save states are fine, just not when you're actually meaning to play the game.
> They are mostly for saving time I'd say.



Yes, time-saving. Savestates saved me from so much pointless backtracking and repeating shit. 

E.g. if I die in a boss battle that doesn't have a savepoint near it, why the fuck should I waste another hour beating easy mobs to get there again? Or if I don't know where to go without a guide and have to run around like crazy to find what I'm supposed to? It's bad game design to pad the playtime, nothing more.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 6, 2014)

Tomb Raider really looks stunning on this shit. Loving it once again.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 6, 2014)

Kael Hyun said:


> Don't blame Kojima for Konami's idiocy. Remember this is the same company that won't release Suikoden II on PSN even though it would make them a boat load of cash.



Kojima says it has multiplayer and is open world so its worth the 40$ Lol.


Anyway 

GAHD DAMN SONY


----------



## Reyes (Feb 6, 2014)

Rocksteady doing a next-gen game confirmed.

We will see it in one month.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 7, 2014)

Lmao no one's talking about Sony's problems at all.

IGN's headlines are fucking laughable


----------



## Kael Hyun (Feb 7, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Lmao no one's talking about Sony's problems at all.
> 
> IGN's headlines are fucking laughable



Because number 1 those are 2 diffrent part of Sony then were the PS4 comes from and also this came out on the same day:


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 7, 2014)

Sony just fired the equivalent of Nintendo's entire workforce and took a 1.1 billion dollar loss, that affects their bottom line no matter what, trying to spin that shit into something positive is laughable

They've been bleeding money everywhere

Just look at their headlines.

Infact, people are trying to keep this on the down low. LIke holy shit.

Just watch this video [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNYUg9D2PJ4[/youtube}

Blatant hypocrisy, clear obfuscation

People ought to be worried about Sony being able to stay in business with the debts they have and the AAA industry being in the financial and environmental shithole  it operates in


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 7, 2014)

Not just IGN but a lot of "jounalists" seem to be bias towards sony and microsoft.

They report every little bad thing about Nintendo giving the people the impression that they are in financial troubles.

But the real red level shit about sony they don't report.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 7, 2014)

Sony's departments that don't involve games hemorrhaging money isn't exactly new. Playstation is doing a massive contribution keeping those fuckers afloat.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 7, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Sony's departments that don't involve games hemorrhaging money isn't exactly new. Playstation is doing a massive contribution keeping those fuckers afloat.



How long you think they can keep that up? 
If the playstation brand was keeping them up so well sony wouldn't have needed to lay off so many staff.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 7, 2014)

Playstation isnt keeping anything afloat at all lmao

Look Sony loses money on everything pretty much, their hardware's dead in the water, TV's stopped being profitable a long time ago, their pictures division loses money, they have to keep selling buildlings and all sorts of crap to stay afloat.They really need to focus or their gonna turn overfloat. Their previous management fucked the company up so badly, by firing all the people for "fresh blood" and watching as those folks got snapped up by the likes of Samsung.

Look Playstation as it is, is a drain, they gotta pay people for good PR, gotta pay devs to get exclusive dlc, gotta front the marketing costs for people, gotta support online infrastructure, have people paying for PS+ ( games they pay for_) PS+ also hurts sony's bottom line with software, they lose money on every PS4 and Vita sold, they havent made the cash back from third party software, which as you know isnt doing amazingly on the PS4.

And they're so far up the ass in debt it ridiculous. i company is in trouble, and Kaz is taking things way to slow. Their whole push on TV and gaming is so they can support this ecosystem of people purchasing content along with their propietary hardware, like their expensive ass memory cards.

Sony's practically dead in Japan to the populace. They have a handheld costing them money, selling worse than sega saturn, they have mobile phones, and tv's and pretty much a whole crapola of consumer electronics that dont sell, their PS3 has only sold  9 million over there, only game that managed to break 1million over there is FF13. WiiU nearly has two already.

Only good thing is these moves have cut all ties with Microsoft. Shacking up with google now lmao

PS4 needs to succeed to give them some breathing room so they can get their ecosystem plan moving, but as they are, sony's value is in the shitter.

Microsoft likes to hide their expenses on the Xbox.

Nintendo just spent a billion dollars buying their shares back.  Sony just spent 1.1 billion dollars on losses.


----------



## sworder (Feb 7, 2014)

you have no idea what you're talking about

PS1 made a huge profit, PS2 made a huge profit, they only failed with PS3

PS4 is well on its way to making a huge profit


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 7, 2014)

sworder said:


> you have no idea what you're talking about
> 
> PS1 made a huge profit, PS2 made a huge profit, they only failed with PS3
> 
> PS4 is well on its way to making a huge profit




Erhem



Pay attention, if you're gonna invest in a company you ought to know where their money is going and whats happening around them. Events and Money flow man, that's how you make a smart investment in tech industries

Why do you think people avoid games for the most part? Its a huge money sink and a tough environment to get into, profitability margins are ridiculous now adays too, why else would everyone be chasing the mobile land of piracy buddy? Lol. If this industry was more stable, Google and Amazon would be screwing about in it already. History doesnt need to repeat itself again, every time a conglomerate comes around swinging its massive balls around in gaming they get their behinds humbled, Sony did with PS3, Microsoft has with xbox one and xbox juan. 

PS4 cant make any money till Sony stops selling it at a loss, they need to keep it hot with that VR tech they got brewing.


----------



## sworder (Feb 7, 2014)

Okay, I'm not sure what point you are trying to make. There is an initial investment that costs money, but as shown by that chart of yours, both PS1 and PS2 were very profitable. I acknowledged PS3 was a mistake.

Also, yes, Sony can make money despite selling at a loss. Maybe not enough to immediately cover all the R&D expenses they already have, but they are not bleeding money from the PS4.

A console is not an object that you purchase once and no longer spend money on it. You need games. All those publishers pay a license to Sony, so Sony earns money every time you buy one. Some people want accessories. Others need services like Plus (the majority of us). Overall, I'm pretty sure the Playstation division is doing just fine and will only get better.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 7, 2014)

Im saying they need to move faster and make the plays they need to position themselves properly or they're gonna pull a Sega on us. Pulling a Sega is not good

I'd be very sad if they didnt sort themselves out.

Im also sure Apple and google will be quite sad if sony stops providing them with quality camera's

Sony has some access to great tech that will benefit them in the future if they hold onto it and take some initiative with it, they can get the early bird , but shit changes very very quickly.

Here we go


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 7, 2014)

So no more Sony Viaos?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 7, 2014)

That's a good thing by the way. The main things that have been holding sony down are their TV and PC businesses dragging down their earnings all the damn time cause they don't make any money anymore on those sectors. They need to truly consolidate. 

This is why many people were saying Kaz didn't have what it takes as President. Until now, he's just been trying to keep everything afloat without making the hard choices necessary to get rid of the dead weight in the company. Now with this, he's starting to do what people have been saying to do for years.

I would not be surprised if SCE becomes the main driving force of the company at some point, cause it seems like the gaming divison is the main thing that makes money for them these days. And then they'll be like Nintendo


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 7, 2014)

Pretty much
They've fired nearly 150k people over the past 4 years, 

They really need to restrucure and get rid of those debts they're carrying. Need to position themselves to get a good hold on new growing markets with the tech they're handling


----------



## Enclave (Feb 8, 2014)

What gets me is when Sony does seemingly nothing "They need to restructure and dump computers and televisions or they'll go bankrupt!".  Once they start restructuring by cutting off the parts of the company costing them money we get "Look!  They're cutting off parts of their company!  They're going bankrupt as we speak!".


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 8, 2014)

Enclave said:


> What gets me is when Sony does seemingly nothing "They need to restructure and dump computers and televisions or they'll go bankrupt!".  Once they start restructuring by cutting off the parts of the company costing them money we get "Look!  They're cutting off parts of their company!  They're going bankrupt as we speak!".



If you try to please everybody you'll never change or move forward.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 8, 2014)

Those would be Sony haters ^

Sony dont need to listen to haters


----------



## soulnova (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey guys, I have a question. Yesterday I tried to stream on Twitch Tomb Raider Definitive Edition but now that I checked my videos under "recorded"... there's no Tomb Raider video. 

Has anyone experienced something similar?


----------



## Reyes (Feb 10, 2014)

When you stream stuff it won't record the footage unfortunately, wish they will change that with a update soon.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 10, 2014)

Zidane said:


> When you stream stuff it won't record the footage unfortunately, wish they will change that with a update soon.



I see... I was fearing this was the case.   Damn.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 10, 2014)

soulnova said:


> I see... I was fearing this was the case.   Damn.



I saw something on twitch that supposed a future update fixing that.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 13, 2014)

> per @LuckyLongworth: PS4 was #1 in sales for next gen consoles in January, nearly doubling the nearest next gen competitor.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2014)

My top 5

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZOfkrsbt70&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 17, 2014)

new the order: 1886 trailer tomorrow 

can't wait


----------



## dream (Feb 17, 2014)

Zidane said:


>



Microsoft helped Sony quite a bit.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 17, 2014)

PS4 confirmed for 1080ps while Xbox One set at 720. This has started to turn into a reguliarity.


----------



## dream (Feb 17, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> PS4 confirmed for 1080ps while Xbox One set at 720. This has started to turn into a reguliarity.



People better get used to the disparity in resolutions.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 17, 2014)

the order looks beastly


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 17, 2014)

Looks like another Third Person Shooter. Sony has too many of them
When's the last time Sony made a Strategy game?

Also, Watch Dogs and the Witcher both run at 30fps
900p on PS4 720p on Xbox  (Witcher)

900p on Xbox 1080p on PS4 ( Watcher)


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 17, 2014)

i like story driven third person shooters 

that's besides the point, should be evaluated in context to the genre it fits not for what some random internet users would want sony to make

it ain't like sony doesn't put out other games regularly, how many of you bought puppeteer, rain or tearaway?


----------



## dream (Feb 17, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Looks like another Third Person Shooter. Sony has too many of them
> When's the last time Sony made a Strategy game?



Strategy game on a console...lol


----------



## Gino (Feb 17, 2014)

Don't even care about the Order brah.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2014)

The order looks good.

Also the witcher resolution is unknown at this point, there aren't even rumors  I'm thinking 1080 on PS4 and 900 on XB1, 30fps


----------



## Zaru (Feb 17, 2014)

Dream said:


> Strategy game on a console...lol



Recipe for disaster.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 17, 2014)

Dream said:


> Strategy game on a console...lol



Nintendo and Microsoft make them...



^Witcher Resolutions


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 17, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Recipe for disaster.



Battalion Wars.

Shit WiiMote and the Gamepad are great for Strategy games


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 17, 2014)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> i like story driven third person shooters
> 
> that's besides the point, should be evaluated in context to the genre it fits not for what some random internet users would want sony to make
> 
> it ain't like sony doesn't put out other games regularly, how many of you bought puppeteer, rain or tearaway?



Sony makes Games in the following genres.

ART GAMES DAVID CAGE STYLE

ART GAMES PLATFORMER STYLE

GOD OF WAR GAMES

GRAN TOURISMO GAMES

THIRD PERSON ACTION ADVENTURE GARMES

KILLZONE

MAJOR LEAGUE BIG PLANET BASEBALL

ALL YOUR SONY RPGS ARE DEAD

UNLESS GUERILLA MAKES AN OPEN WORLD RPG NEXT.

Sony Japan busy in Limbo.


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2014)

Let's look at Nintendo :ignoramus 

>Platformer after Platformer 

>Oh let's not forget a few RPGs 

That diversity dawg


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 17, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Sony makes Games in the following genres.
> 
> ART GAMES DAVID CAGE STYLE
> 
> ...



i like story driven third person shooters 

that's besides the point, should be evaluated in context to the genre it fits not for what some random internet users would want sony to make

it ain't like sony doesn't put out other games regularly, how many of you bought puppeteer, rain or tearaway?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 17, 2014)

Vault said:


> Let's look at Nintendo :ignoramus
> 
> >Platformer after Platformer
> 
> ...



You could actually try to refute what he's saying instead of defacing another company to divert attention away from the topic at hand. 

That's aside from the fact that your statement is wrong even in just the context of the last 2-3 years. Nintendo excels with so many different genres that you can't really just boil it down to "lol platformers".

That's not to say I'm agreeing with Razr's obnoxious posts. But let's not fight fire with fire.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 17, 2014)

Vault said:


> Let's look at Nintendo :ignoramus
> 
> >Platformer after Platformer
> 
> ...



Nintendo actually has 11 rpg franchises. 4 are dormant one hasnt seen a release in a while(Mother), two of them were one offs on the DS(Glory of Heracles, Somabringer) The other 3 were collaborations on the Wii.(Takt,TLS,Pandora's Tower) (Baten Kaitos being the collaboration from the Gamecube era and Xenoblade)The other is the MarioRPG Series.  Intelligent System makes most of their rpgs nowadays with Monolith Soft/ Alpha Dream. And Golden Sun needs a new entry. 

Moving on, NIntendo has 4 platformer series that sell insane amounts of cash. Those Being Mario(DK,Yoshi) and Kirby( which is pretty much Mega Man's Au Pair) 

They have 3 types of shooters they make ( If you consider Metroid one) The others are Shoot Em Ups.( And They just made an FPS)

So of course these get priority^

Im going to put Pokemon and Fossil Fighters in the "Mon" Genre off to the side
They have a kart racer and an arcade racer that's been sitting waiting to be rebooted into a Crazy Taxi type game or an Open World Racer in addition to general F-Zero ness

They got puzzle games out the ass Like 30 of their IP are puzzle games lol, the other half being a shit load of sports games that they dont seem to use anymore from the NES era onward. 

They have Pikmin, Advance Wars and Battalion Wars for Strategy games

Then they got small shit on the Eshop( Dillon,Freaky Forms, Fluidity, Pushmo, Denpa Men(By Genius Sonority, a studio they funded which is run by Shigesaki Itoi) (Sort of like Yuji Naka's studio offshot from Sega)

Then they have Zelda and Star Tropics(REBOOT PLZ) for Adventure games  ( And disaster day of crisis, because I have no clue where the fuck that came from out of from Monolith Soft)

They have a few horror game franchises they dont touch anymore( think the last one was spirit camera and the fatal frame collaborations)

Smash Bros is the most successful fighting game of all time. ( They should have a 2D fighter next)

The biggest missing part to Nintendo lineup is Action games.

Hence why they started funding Bayonetta 2 and Made Zangeki No Reginleiv last gen. Bet they're scouting Platinum to do a Nazo No Murasame Jo Reboot since they stuck Takamaru into Musou's all of last gen.


All in all, the moral of the Story? NINTENDO OWNS WAY TOO MANY FUCKING IP'S THEY DONT USE

Seriously, they've added 75 to their coffers since 1999.  From before that pretty much gives them like 90 IP's XD


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 17, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> You could actually try to refute what he's saying instead of defacing another company to divert attention away from the topic at hand.
> 
> That's aside from the fact that your statement is wrong even in just the context of the last 2-3 years. Nintendo excels with so many different genres that you can't really just boil it down to "lol platformers".
> 
> That's not to say I'm agreeing with Razr's obnoxious posts. But let's not fight fire with fire.



PS4 + Kazuma Kirishima cover case becomes instabuy if Sony makes a good western rpg.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 17, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> You could actually try to refute what he's saying



he isn't saying much tho, i mean:



St NightRazr said:


> ALL YOUR SONY RPGS ARE DEAD



to:



St NightRazr said:


> UNLESS GUERILLA MAKES AN OPEN WORLD RPG NEXT.



how are people supposed to refute _"you lose unless you win"_?

sony puts out games in a bunch of genres, are they lightweight on first party rpg's offering at the moment? perhaps, but should the order be judged on that? his first comment was made replying to the order


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 17, 2014)

The order seems like its trying to ape the Last of US train by being another Cinematic Shooter.

Im a little annoyed that the game has no co-op though. Sony could make their own shooter co-op game here but nope.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 17, 2014)

the term "cinematic shooter" just gets thrown around to tps with cover based systems and nice visuals lol

but I too was surprised at the lack of co-op, disapointing on that aspect, but what i've seen so far looks promising and i love the setting, hopefully it will be a great game


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2014)

Razr, do you own a PS4?  Or do you plan to?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 17, 2014)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> he isn't saying much tho, i mean:
> 
> to:
> 
> ...



I did say that I don't agree with Razr's over-the-top posts.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 17, 2014)

Speaking of getting a PS4, there's a limited edition PS4 + MGS Ground Zeroes bundle coming out in Japan, with a specially-designed PS4.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 17, 2014)

that mgs ps4 looks tacky, what a quick cash-in, they didn't even take their time to come up with a nice colorway just threw that logo on the hdd cover and called it a day

and that cover will likely be available in abundance on ebay since you can replace the hdd cover on the ps4 pretty easily


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 17, 2014)

Unless the bundle is $400 (basically MGS:GZ for free) I don't see how it'd really be worth it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 18, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Razr, do you own a PS4?  Or do you plan to?



When it has single player games I want, I'll pick one up.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 18, 2014)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> the term "cinematic shooter" just gets thrown around to tps with cover based systems and nice visuals lol
> 
> but I too was surprised at the lack of co-op, disapointing on that aspect, but what i've seen so far looks promising and i love the setting, hopefully it will be a great game



Thats what the developer called it.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 18, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Vault said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The sheer back-breaking amount of oversimplification in these two posts is why I don't share my video game interests with people.


----------



## Vault (Feb 18, 2014)

The fact that you cant notice that i was trying to rustle Razr is cute.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 18, 2014)

> “I am thrilled that so many customers around the globe have continued to select PS4 as the best place to play throughout and beyond the holiday season," said Andrew House, President and Group CEO of Sony Computer Entertainment Inc. "We are delighted that according to the NPD Group's latest data, PS4 was January's top-selling console in the United States. The PS4 system's momentum just keeps growing stronger, and we are extremely grateful for the continued passion and support of PlayStation fans. February 22 sees the launch of PS4 in Japan, and I'm looking forward to Japanese fans sharing the excitement of the deep social capabilities and entertainment experiences only possible on PS4."



*PS4 sales have surpassed 5.3 million units according to Sony (As of Feb 8)*


----------



## Reyes (Feb 18, 2014)

Change that title Preet


----------



## Shirker (Feb 18, 2014)

Vault said:


> The fact that you cant notice that i was trying to rustle Razr is cute.



Not sure how invalidates. But thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 18, 2014)

Wii U sales:

1 month: December 31st, 2012: 3.06 million
4 months: March 31st, 2013: 3.45 million
7 months: June 30th, 2013: 3.61 million
10 months: September 30th, 2013: 3.91 million
13 months: December 30th, 2013: 5.86 million


PS4 sales:

1 day: November 16th, 2013: 1 million
2 weeks: December 1st, 2013: 2.1 million
1 month: December 28th, 2013: 4.2 million
3 months: February 8th, 2014: 5.3 million


The sales trajectory is ridiculous compared to Wii U.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 18, 2014)

That's because Sony actually knows what advertising is.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 18, 2014)

Knack is selling dat PS4 

\


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 18, 2014)

knack is a pikachu


----------



## Shirker (Feb 18, 2014)

Knack is the system seller other companies wish they had.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 18, 2014)

Knack out dances the competition


----------



## EJ (Feb 18, 2014)

Best thing about PS4 is Beyond: Two Souls.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## Reyes (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## Reyes (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 18, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Thats what the developer called it.



doesn't change what i said


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 18, 2014)

Theres only like... one guy here who cares so much about his WiiU. 

Its pitiful.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 18, 2014)

Theres only like... one guy here who cares so much about his WiiU. 

Its pitiful.


----------



## Imagine (Feb 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]GfHUvthiwBI[/YOUTUBE]

Schweet.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh great


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 18, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Oh great



you can just as easily find this:  



i don't think it will be an industry changer or revolutionizing or anything like that but i believe it will be a beautiful and enjoyable experience in a great setting with interesting lore, hopefully

or it could as well turn out horribly and me skipping it


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lIG-BI2Vno[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Takamura Bear (Feb 18, 2014)

The Order 1886 looks incredible, from a visual and cinematic perspective.


----------



## Gino (Feb 18, 2014)

dem 60fps gifs.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 18, 2014)

Zidane said:


> Wii U sales:
> 
> 1 month: December 31st, 2012: 3.06 million
> 4 months: March 31st, 2013: 3.45 million
> ...


Damn,the WiiU getting smack from PS4!!

Can't wait for this saturday


----------



## EJ (Feb 18, 2014)

Haha, but guess what console fanboys? PC IS BETTER.


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 18, 2014)

Shirker said:


> That's because Sony actually knows what advertising is.



Except their Vita section.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 18, 2014)

Flow said:


> Haha, but guess what console fanboys? PC IS BETTER.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 18, 2014)

crash bandicoot??


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 18, 2014)

Dream said:


> People better get used to the disparity in resolutions.




*Rumor: Watch Dogs and The Witcher 3 will have superior resolution on the PS4*



> Shinobi602 has just tweeted that upcoming hacker game runs at 900p 30  FPS on Xbox One, whereas on PS4 it runs at 1080p 30 FPS, and certain  upcoming Polish game runs at 720p 30 FPS on Xbox One, and 900p/ 30 FPS  on PS4.
> 
> "Hacking Game" terms clearly point towards Ubisoft's  upcoming action/adventure title, Watch Dogs, and that Polish Game  definitely refers to "The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt" from CD Project RED.  You can read few recent tweets from Shinobi602 below:
> 
> ...


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2014)

Zidane said:


> Wii U sales:
> 
> 1 month: December 31st, 2012: 3.06 million
> 4 months: March 31st, 2013: 3.45 million
> ...



I was reading that the XBOX one is still in the 3-4 million range and the PS4 was outselling the Xbox One 2-1 in the US alone since January.  Right now we are 2 days away from the Japanese launch.  We know Xbox will never sell well there.  I'm not going to call it only a few months in but unless something big happens this could be the PS2 era over again.

Microsoft really shot themselves in the foot with this since their launch announcement just before E3.  If the rumours are true then MS could be out of the running with Amazon owning the Xbox come summer.

Also still telling that XBones are in stock near enough everywhere while PS4s are still as rare to find as gold dust.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 18, 2014)

I've always seen both in every store I go to...where do you guys live?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 18, 2014)

crazymtf said:


> I've always seen both in every store I go to...where do you guys live?



I've been wondering this too. 

Last time I checked, every Gamestop and electronic retailer in my area is chock full of PS4s and Xbox Ones. My Best Buy has, like, 20 of each sitting up on the top shelf in the gaming section.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2014)

You can find PS4's if you really want to in retail, but its not anywhere near as easy as finding Xbones. The problem is people don't have time to be going around looking to see if PS4's are in stock at every store. They just see its out and give up, or buy an Xbone. But if you check online availability, its usually always gone within minutes. People have just gotten lazy and don't even go out shopping anymore, its a shame. You fat asses


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2014)

Amazon (in uk) has just 1 ps4 in stock and that is the KZ bundle
Xbox seems to have 1 non bundle in stock and almost limitless Fifa bundles in stock for only ?7 (around $10) more


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 18, 2014)

Come to Florida. We have plenty of PS4s.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2014)

Is FFXV still supposed to come out this year?


----------



## Reyes (Feb 19, 2014)

No official release date but most people here think it will come out in 2014.

Although I think if it does come out in 2014 it will only be for Japan.

Personally I think we will see it in 2015.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 19, 2014)

Chop ChoP! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7_KFFdJ-8s&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Reyes (Feb 19, 2014)

3 more days till the launch in Japan, wonder how much it could sell.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 19, 2014)

There aren't really a lot of games out that are interesting for the Japanese, are there?
They kinda killed the FF brand with the latest entries so the promise of FFXV probably won't help too much.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 19, 2014)

I agree but it's not like the american launch wasn't the best and it still sold gangbusters.

So dispute the lack of games it still could sell, although Japan is much different market.

That's why I'm so interested in the launch because it could go either way I think.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 19, 2014)

> PS4: just how powerful is it?
> If you compare the PS3 to Freeza’s first form (battle power 530,000)
> *PS4 is a monster machine like the fourth form of Freeza (battle power 60 million).
> [8GB Memory] -> 16 times the PS3. Power: Can use the Death Beam 16 times at the same time.
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2014)

Japan seems to be getting more and more away from home consoles. The PS4's main market will be North America. Sony has already made that apparent by launching the console in Japan three months later than everyone else. That, and most of the games they're flaunting are western-oriented and western-influenced. What "Japanese" games is Japan getting besides Yakuza and already-announced Square Enix titles?

By the way, that's a serious question. I actually don't know.  All I keep hearing about is Yakuza.


----------



## SionBarsod (Feb 19, 2014)

Is there a reason Japan is moving away from home consoles?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 19, 2014)

Smartphones.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> Is there a reason Japan is moving away from home consoles?



Japan likes handhelds and mobile devices.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 19, 2014)

Was JPN like this during the 6th generation?


----------



## Reyes (Feb 19, 2014)

Don't think so, I think it really change during the 7th.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 19, 2014)

Phones weren't powerful enough during the 6th. DS and PSP during the 7th were quite huge successes in Japan (and worldwide), though now it really seems to have switched to devices that aren't mainly for gaming - stuff you carry around anyway.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah, smartphones and the like didn't really catch on until the latter half of the 2000s. By then the 6th gen was winding down.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 19, 2014)

its a combination of smartphones coming to power by filling the vacuum of disgruntled former console devs who could not longer keep pace with technological advancement during the 7th generation. Japan's triple AAA market these days is like 3 or 4 major publishers, and nobody else. Its a far cry from the old days i'll say that. The HD era essentially killed a lot of them, and the rest kinda just either weathered the storm and are around today, or just left the scene altogether


----------



## Zaru (Feb 19, 2014)

While it's not just in Japan where lots of devs feel a gold rush for low cost game development, the Japanese seem to be particularly easy to exploit for susceptible to the monetization schemes. Lots of money to be made with in-app purchases and shit there. As Inuhanyou said, the Japanese in general didn't really figure out how to handle the massive cost increase from 6th to 7th gen.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 19, 2014)

And even many of the AAA publishers around today still willing to fund those kinds of games are in bad shape....i would say though that for those still around, its less about HD development and more about their own mismanagement and mistakes fucking them up. *looks at Konami, SE, Capcom and Sega*

Infact, the only Japanese dev who are actually in good shape right now is Bandai Namco, and that's cause they, obviously, knew how to strictly budget their games according to how much they thought they could gain. Tales can sell 500,000 copies and be a success. Dark Souls can sell a million and be a success.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 19, 2014)

Sega destroyed itself in the 90s, Capcom is apparently pushing for the mobile market because they think they're late to the party but still in time to participate, SE tried to gain a foothold in the western markets by acquiring Eidos but I don't think that turned out too well (and they're squandering some major brands like Final Fantasy). No idea about Konami.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 19, 2014)

Zidane said:


>


WTF PS Japan 



SionBarsod said:


> Is there a reason Japan is moving away from home consoles?


Smartphones mostly!


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2014)

This gen is probably going to kill a lot more devs as well. The AAA model of game development is quickly collapsing in on itself.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 19, 2014)

this is mainly because the publishers are resistant to any change and a lot of their focus testing criteria is plain disgusting.

These next consoles aren't going to be the ones killing devs, its what publishers locked themselves into thinking the market consumes that will close the dev houses that they own. just like it has been since MW2 started the disastrous AAA boom.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Feb 19, 2014)

At this point, its not a matter of "If" another video games crash occurs but "When and how bad".

My prediction is a lot of the big publishers, EA, Ubisoft, etc either restructure their business models, completely cannibalize themselves, or split off and form smaller publishers. We could even see either Sony or M$ possibly pull out of the console biz if that happens, though Nintendo will remain of course. 

Meanwhile, indie developers are probably going to thrive, hell its already been the case the past couple years.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 19, 2014)

^ I'd see Microsoft leave the console business before Sony.  There still is that rumor that Amazon is looking at Xbox.

Triple A gaming will always exist in some form, just like block buster movies there is always a business for them.  The problem last gen is that everyone tried to chase AAA games.

Some studios shouldn't chase that model wither it be the size of there team, the dev time or even the budget (A good amount of these factors played into BSI). You really need to watch your budget with Triple A, I expect the return of AA games from studios.

Ubisoft seems to be seeing this light, with funding smaller projects like Child of Light and I forget the other one plus others.  They seem more willing to invest in more mid tier games while still making AC and such (although they need to control there budget a bit more).

EA and Activision need to look beyond AAA especially Acti, since they like produce three games now.  Don't put all of your eggs in one basket spread out make smaller budgeted games.

I really see Triple A remaining with First Parties and some other big third party titles (COD, FF, AC, etc).

The industry will change and adapt, look right now: PC gaming has made a huge comeback after being dead for sometime, digital games sales have really picked up in recent years, tablets and smartphone gaming have risen (although I think both are going to be hitting saturation points soon), and the rise of indie development has exploded in the last two years thanks to new developers and old ones that closed.

Plus there is the idea that the traditional Home Console might not be the same next gen.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 19, 2014)

Sony leans on their gaming segment almost as much as Nintendo these days. They have tons of contacts in the industry, tons of studios, and that's where they make their revenue the most as well. They could never leave games as long as they still exist as a company, they would sooner split SCE off into its own company to make games at this point. MS is the one who is least committed to games, as to them, its not anywhere near their bread and butter. They have yet to make any profit on the Xbox division, and they have never needed games to be a business


----------



## Reyes (Feb 19, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Sony leans on their gaming segment almost as much as Nintendo these days. They have tons of contacts in the industry, tons of studios, and that's where they make their revenue the most as well. They could never leave games as long as they still exist as a company, they would sooner split SCE off into its own company to make games at this point. MS is the one who is least committed to games, as to them, its not anywhere near their bread and butter. They have yet to make any profit on the Xbox division, and they have never needed games to be a business



INB4 Amazon buys Xbox


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 20, 2014)

Zidane said:


> ^ I'd see Microsoft leave the console business before Sony.  There still is that rumor that Amazon is looking at Xbox.
> 
> Triple A gaming will always exist in some form, just like block buster movies there is always a business for them.  The problem last gen is that everyone tried to chase AAA games.
> 
> ...



Activision is still here because Skylanders makes them 2 billion dollars XD


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2014)

skylanders sucks...what they did to spyro...


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 20, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> Is there a reason Japan is moving away from home consoles?



They don't like their homes.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 20, 2014)

Spyro's been dead so they made a hack and slash .

They should give spyro to someone who can do 3D Collectathons

Anyway Skylanders Swapforce was actually pretty good


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 20, 2014)

Spyro's been dead so they made a hack and slash .

They should give spyro to someone who can do 3D Collectathons


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2014)

At this rate KH3 might get a PC port as well.

In which case I can continue to put off getting a PS4 and invest that money in upgrading my PC. 

As far as announced titles go, FFXV and KH3 are the only reasons I want a PS4.


----------



## EJ (Feb 20, 2014)

Yeah, FFXV, KH3, Last of Us (I've already played and beaten it but had to sell my ps3) is the only reason currently why I want a ps4. 

If those three moved to PC, there wouldn't even be a debate as to what I would get


----------



## Zaru (Feb 20, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> This gen is probably going to kill a lot more devs as well. The AAA model of game development is quickly collapsing in on itself.



Which is why my point 10 years ago was that graphics won't be limited by processing power but the effort to create visual content.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 20, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Which is why my point 10 years ago was that graphics won't be limited by processing power but the effort to create visual content.



But most devs will be pressured into using formulas that work instead of taking risks as it's way too expensive to do so these days.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 20, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Sony leans on their gaming segment almost as much as Nintendo these days. They have tons of contacts in the industry, tons of studios, and that's where they make their revenue the most as well. They could never leave games as long as they still exist as a company, they would sooner split SCE off into its own company to make games at this point. MS is the one who is least committed to games, as to them, its not anywhere near their bread and butter. They have yet to make any profit on the Xbox division, and they have never needed games to be a business



Hell the reason they got into the console business was somewhat accidental.  It was showing off direct x to Sony, Nintendo and SEGA.  But the first 2 were not interested and SEGA was pulling out.  So MS just went and put their xbox on the shelves.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2014)

For SE, there's no financial incentive to put KH3 on PC, for them there's literally no audience on PC for KH outside of Chi browser game.  And they care not to put the HD remixes on anything but PS3 let alone anything else. Heck they won't release it for 360 and One actually has KH3 confirmed for it. 

Of course i would not mind a KH collection on next gen, but its not happening. Disney won't let them put anything on digital storefronts, and a single blu ray disk isn't enough to hold all the games.

FF is a different story, FF games have been on PC since the 90s, its just now they are putting them on steam. And if every game is basically different, there's literally no reason not to have 15 on PC at this point. You don't need to gauge audience for that type of game.

I have no doubt that 15 will be on PC eventually


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2014)

If XV does come to PC it won't be at launch I think.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> For SE, there's no financial incentive to put KH3 on PC, for them there's literally no audience on PC for KH outside of Chi browser game.  And they care not to put the HD remixes on anything but PS3 let alone anything else. Heck they won't release it for 360 and One actually has KH3 confirmed for it.



There's no way to determine that. SE is releasing KH3 on the Xbox One, which should have no audience for the game either. Kingdom Hearts is, arguably, SE's second-most popular franchise next to Final Fantasy. It can and will sell on name alone. A PC port should be as cheap as porting it to the Xbox One. 

If SE expects to make a profit on KH3 from the Xbox One's meager user base, making a profit off of Steam's massive user base should be a piece of cake.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 21, 2014)

*PS4 Will Pull Further Ahead Of Xbox One With Japanese Launch*



> As of this writing it is 2:00 am in Japan, and Sony's PS4 has been out for about 2 hours. As with any console launch, excitement has been building for weeks, and eager fans lined up hours in advance to get their hands on the shiny new box. This may be Sony’s home market, but fans here have had to wait as Sony readied more software suited to the Japanese audience. Now that it’s finally launching, Sony is going to see a nice little sales bump.
> 
> 
> The PS4 has already had an incredibly strong launch, outpacing not only it’s closest rival, the Xbox One, but every other generation of Playstation before it. Sony sold 4.2 million units in 2013, as compared to 3 million for Xbox One — and that’s with a significant supply constriction. The PS4 also “nearly doubled” Xbox One sales in the US for January. That’s especially important, because the Xbox 360 outsold the PS3 in the US and Western Europe throughout the last generation. So the PS4 has been winning a war fought mostly in enemy territory, and today it regains some homefield advantage.
> ...


----------



## Zaru (Feb 21, 2014)

As much as I'm placing my bets on the PS4 this gen, remember that this is a marathon and not a sprint.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 21, 2014)

Zaru said:


> As much as I'm placing my bets on the PS4 this gen, remember that this is a marathon and not a sprint.



Sony's consoles always gains support well past the regular console lifespan.

PS2 was still getting games two years after the PS3 game out  Gamecube support got minimal in about the same time frame within the gamecube's generation


So you won't have to worry about it outlasting the others cause just like the PS1, 2 and 3 before it,  same thing will happen.


But of course this is strictly about PS4, the real winner is the company that makes the most profit from the generation.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 21, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Sony's consoles always gains support well past the regular console lifespan.
> 
> PS2 was still getting games two years after the PS3 game out  Gamecube support got minimal in about the same time frame within the gamecube's generation
> 
> ...



PS2 got its last game last year.  Was a Fifa game.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 21, 2014)

Yeah ps2 kept getting games way after the ps3's launch, I was completely surprised to see a new fifa for ps2 last gen.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 21, 2014)

Enclave said:


> PS2 got its last game last year.  Was a Fifa game.



Jesus Christ.


----------



## Diaphanous (Feb 21, 2014)

The ps4 is  indisputably the  more powerful gaming console over the Xb1, however it's their philosophies that will take the crown for this generation; no drm, no bullshit, just gaming.


----------



## SionBarsod (Feb 21, 2014)

Enclave said:


> PS2 got its last game last year.  Was a Fifa game.



Dear lord that's some dedication


----------



## Zaru (Feb 21, 2014)

Lots of football fans in less developed countries still using PS2s I bet.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2014)

Fifa 12?
That's a horrible game.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Reyes (Feb 22, 2014)

With some of the last few disscusions I thought it would be interesting to see ND POV:



> Do you think it's possible for mid/low-tier developers to deliver high quality games without the AAA budget? On talent and innovation alone? (I know tell-tale is great but they don't really do involved gameplay.)
> 
> To put it another way: Do you think the current ND team could create a great game (with emotion, story, and gameplay at least on par with TLOU) without the AAA budget?





> *Bruce Straley (Game Director of UC 2 and TLOU) answered back with the following response.
> 
> well, first off there's a lot of assuming & hypothesizing there - IS the AAA market bubble going to burst? no one knows right? But yes, I do think there is an opportunity for devs to create the 'journeys' and 'rayman legends' that occupy that mid-tier, really well executed, fun games that GAMERS will buy. I can't speak to what's "mass appeal" but a developer's financial goal should be to at least sell enough of their creation to keep their company in the black, so they can get another crack at making another awesome, creative game they're passionate about.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 22, 2014)

So it is now out in Japan.  I wonder how many sales it will get in the first 24 hours.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 22, 2014)

How excited is Japan about the PS4?


----------



## dream (Feb 22, 2014)

Nemesis said:


> So it is now out in Japan.  I wonder how many sales it will get in the first 24 hours.



It'll be disappointing if it isn't sold out.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 22, 2014)

Dream said:


> It'll be disappointing if it isn't sold out.



I'm not so sure.  Japan can be fickle, may not sell well until there's some games catered to the Japanese market.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2014)

Call me when a Platinum Games logo PS4 is out. 

Naughty Dog would be fine as well.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 22, 2014)

i wouldn't expect much from japan neither, they're a handheld heavy market, they've been abandoning home consoles for a while, and the ps4 hardly has any japanese titles to carry it

killzone is not the shit them folks are going to buy a ps4 for


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 23, 2014)

Japan has had indifference for everything not 3DS or cellphone/mobile for years now. I don't see it changing unfortunately. Its a pity because there are core gamers there, but they are vastly vastly outnumbered by the people who just don't give a crap anymore. I don't expect Sony to do well with PS4 in that region. And even if it had the greatest lineup of all time, it would not make a difference. Sales will probably taper off next week dramatically until some huge japanese game come out, then the sales will rise a little on the back of that, then go back down. What a sad way to end a legacy of support


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 23, 2014)

But then one would ask why have the consoles fallen off from the japaneze culture to that extent.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 23, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> But then one would ask why have the consoles fallen off from the japaneze culture to that extent.



Maybe because Japanese games during this last gen have become such shit?  Sure there are exceptions but for the most part?  The games coming out of North America and Europe have been much better.  Just look at what's happened to jRPGs, they keep trying to change up the formula even though the formula was still working fine during the PS2 days.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 23, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Maybe because Japanese games during this last gen have become such shit?  Sure there are exceptions but for the most part?  The games coming out of North America and Europe have been much better.  Just look at what's happened to jRPGs, they keep trying to change up the formula even though the formula was still working fine during the PS2 days.



Well there you go.  If handheld gaming was so booming the vita would have just as successful but the 3Ds has been coming out with some interesting titles.

So if the PS4 has that kind of focus on the games japanese actually want to play it will be more successful but if they keep rinse and repeating the same FPS and gun games stuff along with cinematics disguising themselves as traditional RPG's then they won't blow up.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 23, 2014)

man, i bought ps4 a week and half ago but i don't really have anything to do with it because the current games don't interest me much. i hope some good games will come out for it soon...

been playing flower since i never played it on ps3, it's pretty fun. got outlast too but i'm not really too interested in it, but is it any good? might buy resogun at some point, and maybe rayman and assassin's creed when their prices drop.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 23, 2014)

DragonSlayer said:


> man, i bought ps4 a week and half ago but i don't really have anything to do with it because the current games don't interest me much. i hope some good games will come out for it soon...
> 
> been playing flower since i never played it on ps3, it's pretty fun. got outlast too but i'm not really too interested in it, but is it any good? might buy resogun at some point, and maybe rayman and assassin's creed when their prices drop.



So what was the point of buying the console then?

Were you that much drawn into the hype?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 23, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> But then one would ask why have the consoles fallen off from the japaneze culture to that extent.


Stupid mobile games.



Enclave said:


> Maybe because Japanese games during this last gen have become such shit?  Sure there are exceptions but for the most part?  The games coming out of North America and Europe have been much better.  Just look at what's happened to jRPGs, they keep trying to change up the formula even though the formula was still working fine during the PS2 days.


Too much pride and honour+shame


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 23, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> So what was the point of buying the console then?
> 
> Were you that much drawn into the hype?


Nah, my old TV broke and I got the money back. I was able to get a similar TV for 400 euros less so I decided to get PS4 since I was going to get it later anyway. Otherwise I would have just spent the money elsewhere.


----------



## Diaphanous (Feb 23, 2014)

It just recently got released in Japan, this will give Sony a major sales boost. Microsoft to be fair ruined it for themselves; forcing DRM down consumers throats, and something that many are not aware of is, dmr still exists on Xbox one, people on Skype are prohibited to use swear words and or words such as "Xbone". Sony has the won this war.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 23, 2014)

I shall gladly await the Media Create for this week and the NPD :>


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 24, 2014)

Diaphanous said:


> It just recently got released in Japan, this will give Sony a major sales boost. Microsoft to be fair ruined it for themselves; forcing DRM down consumers throats, and something that many are not aware of is, dmr still exists on Xbox one, people on Skype are prohibited to use swear words and or words such as "Xbone". Sony has the won this war.



Incorrect.  There is no war.


A war suggest that both sides stood a decent chance of winning.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 25, 2014)

THE RESULTS ARE IN. TAKING IT FROM THE TOP! FROM 2 DAYS OF TRACKING ( For all systems)

Wii:350k Launch
WiiU 309k Launch + Holiday Tail
3DS: 374k February Launch
Vita! 324k launch 
PS4: 322k Launch February Launch +Steep drop off!
PS3:88K Launch
PS2:600k Launch Gangbuster

The Gameboy Advance and the DS all launched higher than the 3DS if memory serves me.


Media Create expected 350k for the PS4 launch fyi


----------



## Enclave (Feb 25, 2014)

Honestly, better sales than I expected.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah 322k is decent for launch, if not in line with what we usually get.

But the problem is PS4 is only getting 4 games over the next 3 months. ( Same thing hurt the WiiU badly)


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 25, 2014)

So castlevanis looks like it sucked,


Koonami needs to ditch the lord of shadow games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> So castlevanis looks like it sucked,
> 
> 
> Koonami needs to ditch the lord of shadow games.



This.  

Vania was just always meant to be played as a sidescroller.


----------



## EJ (Feb 25, 2014)

So, there are literally no games out for the Ps4? Why are people buying this system. 

it can't even play Ps3 games.


----------



## Gino (Feb 25, 2014)

Because people are idiots.......



**


----------



## EJ (Feb 25, 2014)

I thought there was a lot to do on this system. I'll just wait until the next Final Fantasy and Kingdom Hearts comes out for now. 

damn console gamers, acting like they have the best thing since sliced bread


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2014)

Games I'm interested in: Infamous SS, The Division, The Order, and Destiny.

I'll get this later this year. But for now, I'll enjoy my wonderfuru


----------



## EJ (Feb 25, 2014)

The Division does look good. 

Is that going to be an online open world game?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2014)

Flow said:


> The Division does look good.
> 
> Is that going to be an online open world game?



Yup. 

[YOUTUBE]njfj6KwEAfg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EJ (Feb 25, 2014)

I saw gameplay of it months ago and was like

"ooooh k, it's just going to be some high tech third person shooter"

then I recently found out it's straight up online. fucking amazing, I can't wait to find out more about the game .


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 25, 2014)

Decent numbers for ps4 even though the only Japanese game at launch was yakuza. When games like tales from,kingdom hearts,final fantasy,and metal gear solid launch the ps4 will do great. The ps3 is not dead as well cause there is still persona 5 launching on the system.


----------



## SionBarsod (Feb 25, 2014)

So I heard the PS4 did pretty well in japan. does anyone know how many units were actually shipped compaired to how many sold


*Spoiler*: __ 



/v/ seems to think its a sign of "DUR SONYGGERS BLOWN THE FUCK OUT!!!" then again that place is like a trainwreck that you want to keep looking at just to see what will happen


----------



## Reyes (Feb 25, 2014)

i could have sworn the shipment was 350K.


----------



## SionBarsod (Feb 25, 2014)

Zidane said:


> i could have sworn the shipment was 350K.



If that's the case then it did really damn good for the way the market is over in japan


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 25, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> If that's the case then it did really damn good for the way the market is over in japan



Nah that isnt the case. PS4 had soft japanese launch. Isnt sold out either.


The 350k number comes from Media Create's Sales estimates for the first week (before they got official count) 


Famitsu openings


handhelds


1989.04.21 [Nintendo GameBoy] (?12.500) - unknown (3 days)


1990.10.06 [Sega GameGear] (?19.800) - unknown (2 days)


1995.07.21 [Nintendo VirtualBoy] (?15.000) - unknown (3 days)


1996.07.21 [Nintendo GameBoyPocket] (?6.800) - unknown (1 day)


1998.04.14 [Nintendo GameBoyLight] (?6.800) - unknown (4 days)


1998.10.21 [Nintendo GameBoyColor] (?8.900) - 155.774 (5 days)


1998.10.28 [SNK NeoGeoPocket] (?7.800) - 21.471 (5 days)


1999.03.04 [Bandai WonderSwan] (?4.800) - 102.655 (4 days)


1999.03.19 [SNK NeoGeoPocketColor] (?8.900) - 18.809 (3 days)


2000.12.09 [Bandai WonderSwanColor] (?6.800) - 145.975 (2 days)


2001.03.21 [Nintendo GameBoyAdvance] (?9.800) - 611.504 [5 days]


2002.07.12 [Bandai SwanCrystal] (?7.800) - 30.692 (3 days)


2003.02.14 [Nintendo GameBoyAdvance SP] (?12.500) - 117.859 (3 days)


2004.12.02 [Nintendo DS] (?15.000) - 441.485 (4 days)


2004.12.12 [Sony PlayStation Portable] (?19.800 / ?24.800) - 166.074 (1 day)


2005.09.13 [Nintendo GameBoyMicro] (?12.000) - 148.117 (4 days)


2006.03.02 [Nintendo DS Lite] (?16.800) - 67.653 (4 days)


2007.09.20 [Sony PlayStation Portable-2000] (?19.800) - 263.538 (4 days)


2008.10.16 [Sony PlayStation Portable-3000] (?19.800) - 155.720 (4 days)


2008.11.01 [Nintendo DSi] (?18.900) - 170.779 (2 days)


2009.11.01 [Sony PlayStation Portable Go] (?17.800) - 28.275 (1 day)


2009.11.21 [Nintendo DSi LL] (?20.000) - 103.524 (2 days)


2011.02.26 [Nintendo 3DS] (?25.000) - 371.326 (2 days)


2011.12.17 [Sony PlayStation Vita] (?24.980 / ?29.980) - 321.407 (2 days)


2012.07.28 [Nintendo 3DS LL] (?18.900) - 193.441 (2 days)


2013.10.12 [Sony PlayStation Vita-2000] (?29.929) < 58.682 (4 days)


2013.11.14 [Sony PlayStation Vita TV] (?9.954 / ?14.994) - 40.225 (4 days)


home consoles


1998.11.27 [Sega Dreamcast] (?29.800) - 101.490 (3 days)


2000.03.04 [Sony PlayStation 2] (?39.800) - 630.552 (2 days)


2001.09.14 [Nintendo GameCube] (?25.000) - 133.719 (3 days)


2002.02.22 [Microsoft XBox] (?34.800) - 123.929 (3 days)


2005.12.10 [Microsoft XBox 360] (?29.000 / ?39.795) - 62.135 (2 days)


2006.11.11 [Sony PlayStation 3] (?49.980 / ?59.980) - 88.443 (2 days)


2006.12.02 [Nintendo Wii] (?25.000) - 371.936 (2 days)


2012.12.08 [Nintendo Wii U] (?26.250 / ?31.500) - 308.570 (2 days)


2014.02.22 [Sony PlayStation 4] (?41.979 / ?46.179)- 322.083 (2 days)


----------



## Reyes (Feb 25, 2014)

SSM has fired 50 people, not confirmed by Sony yet:


> SCEA can confirm that we have completed a reduction in workforce at Santa Monica Studio. This is a result of a cycle of resource re-alignment against priority growth areas within SCE WWS. We do not take these decisions lightly. However, sometimes it is necessary to make changes to better serve the future projects of the studio. We have offered outplacement services and severance packages to ease transition for those impacted.



Most likely/part of the GoWA team, the game had about the same budget as GoW3 but was a big disappointment  critically and sales wise, IGN says there was a canned game but Sony hasn't confirmed it.  If a game was canned it was probably in pre-production with the GoWA team since they finished the game and released DLC in 2013.

My heart goes out to all effected by this and I hope you all land on your feet.

But this is weird SSM has been on a massive hiring spree and moved into a bigger building.  

Barlog and Stig games should be safe.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 25, 2014)

In before retro hiring.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 25, 2014)

322K dor PS4 in Japan.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 25, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> In before retro hiring.



Retro is always hiring.  They suck up wandering game developers like a hurricane.

IMO, Retro/Nintendo should just keep hiring quality game devs. That way we can get more from Retro than one game every 3-4 years.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 25, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Retro is always hiring.  They suck up wandering game developers like a hurricane.
> 
> IMO, Retro/Nintendo should just keep hiring quality game devs. That way we can get more from Retro than one game every 3-4 years.



Yup That's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 25, 2014)

In a perfect world, Retro would have enough employees to be producing three "high quality" games at the same time. We don't need to spend 4 years on Donkey Kong, regardless of how amazing the game is.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 25, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> In a perfect world, Retro would have enough employees to be producing three "high quality" games at the same time. We don't need to spend 4 years on Donkey Kong, regardless of how amazing the game is.



If we are talking about 4 years for tropical freeze it might be understandable why they would take so long given the whole transition to HD.

Remember we don't want too much people working on a game as that's never  a good thing.  A steady release of more than one high quality game is definately a more favourable outcome.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 26, 2014)

Yep its like what happens to Ubisoft with their 6 open world AAA games and various other projects.

They really fucked over their games that have been coming out pre AC4 besides Rayman.


Hot damn them PS4 software sales are baaad


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 26, 2014)

Here's hoping the PS4 pulls through in Japan. The release schedule is bleak aside from FF, KH and other RPGs that everyone knows are coming eventually even if they're not announced yet. 

Sony is kinda smart for realizing that Japan is slowly moving away from them in general. It seems like only mobile devices and Nintendo handhelds really thrive in Japan. The PSP only really thrived because of FF, KH, MH, and custom firmware.



Canute87 said:


> If we are talking about 4 years for tropical freeze it might be understandable why they would take so long given the whole transition to HD.
> 
> Remember we don't want too much people working on a game as that's never  a good thing.  A steady release of more than one high quality game is definately a more favourable outcome.



Indeed. I'm not talking about having so many employees that yearly releases for Nintendo franchises are possible, like Ubisoft does with Assassin's Creed. I'm talking about enough employees where they can work on multiple games that each take a few years to make, but they just space out the releases. That way we're getting something from Retro every year, but the games still have years of quality control behind them. Just split Retro up into teams depending on what kind of game they feel like developing, then let them choose what series (or new IP) they think would fit the gameplay best and let them go at it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 26, 2014)

why was Knack bundled for the PS4 launch in Japan? that horrible game? why?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 26, 2014)

Cause it's not really horrible, it's actually a pretty fun title for a launch game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 26, 2014)

crazymtf said:


> Cause it's not really horrible, it's actually a pretty fun title for a launch game.



I always respect your opinion. I did play it. I didn't like it.   I found the game very shallow.

My friend has a PS4. Very nice system. I want to buy it.


----------



## Gino (Feb 26, 2014)

I keep hearing knack is a bad game seriously what's so bad about it?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 26, 2014)

Gino said:


> I keep hearing knack is a bad game seriously what's so bad about it?



Imagine you're a piece of glass, you walk into a room with two enemies. Every single fucking time. And have to bash on them.

The game has no depth, its not fun, and you break into pieces if you get hit, but its combat physics are kinda crappy. Its not fun.

Also the co-op mode is sort of, just thrown in there. 

Its also a Psvita game pushed onto the PS4 and it has no online play

#TypicalReviewOfKNack

DIS PISS EASY GAME IS TOO HARD AND IS IN GENERAL NOT FUN


----------



## Zaru (Feb 26, 2014)

Zidane said:


> SSM has fired 50 people, not confirmed by Sony yet:
> 
> 
> Most likely/part of the GoWA team, the game had about the same budget as GoW3 but was a big disappointment  critically and sales wise, IGN says there was a canned game but Sony hasn't confirmed it.  If a game was canned it was probably in pre-production with the GoWA team since they finished the game and released DLC in 2013.
> ...



Just recently watched the Making Of stuff on the God of War 3 disk and it really gave some in-depth looks at that company. I still don't know what the hell happened with Ascension.

I played GoW3 in 2014 and it still astonished me with the graphics despite being a mainly PC gamer (and the gameplay was enjoyable), I am really wondering just what they could manage with a PS4.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 26, 2014)

Gino said:


> I keep hearing knack is a bad game seriously what's so bad about it?



from what I played. I put some times on it, I have to say that the game is very uninspired. It gets boring very quickly. and dull combat. I have to give the game a better fair shake when I get PS4 [rent] whatever but the first impression is not Bueno.


----------



## Gino (Feb 26, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Imagine you're a piece of glass, you walk into a room with two enemies. Every single fucking time. And have to bash on them.
> 
> The game has no depth, its not fun, and you break into pieces if you get hit, but its combat physics are kinda crappy. Its not fun.
> 
> ...


That sounds......extremely unpleasant.


Malvingt2 said:


> from what I played. I put some times on it, I have to say that the game is very uninspired. It gets boring very quickly. and dull combat. I have to give the game a better fair shake when I get PS4 [rent] whatever but the first impression is not Bueno.


Man and here I thought this game had Jak and Daxter 1 potential WTF Sony.!


----------



## Gunners (Feb 26, 2014)

I think there's a difference in how games are played nowadays. That difference being people playing in isolation. I haven't played the game Knack myself, but it looks like the sort of game you can play whilst people are sharing a pizza and chilling what not etc. In other words, when you die you hand the controller over and it is pretty much easy for anyone to pick up. 

I can understand why it'd be boring one to one, but I suspect that communally it wouldn't be that bad.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 26, 2014)

Here's the mistake people make with Knack.  They play it like they would Assassin's Creed, as in they will play it for an hour or two.

That only really works when you're playing co-op and are bullshitting with a friend.

If you're playing single player?  Play in 20 minute bites and only occasionally.  The game has remained fun for me because of these reasons.  Sure it's not brilliant in the slightest but it's not as bad as people complain and that's purely because of the fact that I play it in bite sized bits rather than marathons.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 26, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Here's the mistake people make with Knack.  They play it like they would Assassin's Creed, as in they will play it for an hour or two.
> 
> That only really works when you're playing co-op and are bullshitting with a friend.
> 
> *If you're playing single player?  Play in 20 minute bites and only occasionally.  The game has remained fun for me because of these reasons.  Sure it's not brilliant in the slightest but it's not as bad as people complain and that's purely because of the fact that I play it in bite sized bits rather than marathons.*



Games that are worth playing are normally done so in more than 20 minute segments


----------



## Enclave (Feb 26, 2014)

Actually?  I disagree with you on that.  Different games for different situations.  I sometimes don't have time to invest an hour or more into a game and when I play Assassin's Creed IV I know I'm going to be playing for an hour or more.  If I have 10 or 20 min to kill?  Knack is what I play.

Is it so hard to believe that not everybody can marathon every game they play and games that are fun when not marathoned can be desireable?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 26, 2014)

Was hoping that Yakuza sold more than it did, dunno how good those numbers are for the franchise. Although, it's always interesting to see Killzone and its weird popularity in japan.

Knack's numbers and Donkey Kong's numbers shows how much shit taste is permeating Japan in terms of platforming nowadays. Tropical Freeze is the biggest japanese related bombing since World War 2.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 26, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Was hoping that Yakuza sold more than it did, dunno how good those numbers are for the franchise. Although, it's always interesting to see Killzone and its weird popularity in japan.
> 
> Knack's numbers and Donkey Kong's numbers shows how much shit taste is permeating Japan in terms of platforming nowadays. Tropical Freeze is the biggest japanese related bombing since World War 2.



Knacks numbers are because the game was given free with every system sold.  It's also apparently one of the reasons software sales in general are so low.  I read in an article where people polled said they didn't feel the need to buy a game day 1 since the system came with Knack.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 26, 2014)

*IGN: ~50 Layoffs at Sony Santa Monica, Project Canceled [Up2: Was Stig's New IP]*



GAF is very upset that the new IP got canned


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 26, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Knacks numbers are because the game was given free with every system sold.  It's also apparently one of the reasons software sales in general are so low.  I read in an article where people polled said they didn't feel the need to buy a game day 1 since the system came with Knack.



... No....


----------



## Enclave (Feb 26, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> ... No....



Yes, Knack was indeed free with the PS4 in Japan.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm just saying what I read in some article, I personally don't care about game sales in Japan.  The article I'd read though specifically mentioned that many people in Japan who bought a PS4 were polled saying they didn't feel the need to buy a game right away because the PS4 came with one free.

Sure the game isn't exactly brilliant but if they are content with 1 game then who am I to argue with them?


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 26, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Actually?  I disagree with you on that.  Different games for different situations.  I sometimes don't have time to invest an hour or more into a game and when I play Assassin's Creed IV I know I'm going to be playing for an hour or more.  If I have 10 or 20 min to kill?  Knack is what I play.
> 
> Is it so hard to believe that not everybody can marathon every game they play and games that are fun when not marathoned can be desireable?




So what other games have you played for 10 to 20 mins at a time?


----------



## Enclave (Feb 26, 2014)

Plenty actually.  Most recently before Knack?  I'd probably have to go with Trials Evolution Gold.  Also Mark of the Ninja and VVVVVV are games I played relatively recently that I played in this fashion.  Now admittedly I enjoy Mark of the Ninja and VVVVVV more than I do Knack but I think I actually have been enjoying Knack more than Trials Evolution Gold.

Rogue Legacy is another game that is fun to play in this manner, though it's so addictive that if I'm not careful I'll play significantly more than just 10 or 20 min at a time of it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 26, 2014)

Kaz bringing the hammer down on the company pretty hard recently. That 1000 employee layoff plan is taking effect now, even SCE is affected with SSM loosing 50 guys.

hope they land on their feet somewhere


----------



## dream (Feb 26, 2014)

It sucks that people are losing their jobs but Sony did need to start trimming.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 26, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Plenty actually.  Most recently before Knack?  I'd probably have to go with Trials Evolution Gold.  Also Mark of the Ninja and VVVVVV are games I played relatively recently that I played in this fashion.  Now admittedly I enjoy Mark of the Ninja and VVVVVV more than I do Knack but I think I actually have been enjoying Knack more than Trials Evolution Gold.
> 
> *Rogue Legacy is another game that is fun to play in this manner, though it's so addictive that if I'm not careful I'll play significantly more than just 10 or 20 min at a time of it*.



You play rogue galazy for 10 to 20 mins because you don't want to play the game for too long, on the other hand you play knack for 10 to 20 mins because it's unable to keep you entertained for any longer than that.

That's the vibe i'm getting from that comparison.  

Either way you can't sell a game to another person by telling them they only need to play 10 to 20 minutes to be able to stay entertained.  Mobile games probably make the most sense to play like that because when you are on the go you might have little time to spare however NOT for games on the almight PS4.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 26, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Kaz bringing the hammer down on the company pretty hard recently. That 1000 employee layoff plan is taking effect now, even SCE is affected with SSM loosing 50 guys.
> 
> hope they land on their feet somewhere



I think, I read on GAF that Sony is closing Retailers store too


----------



## Enclave (Feb 26, 2014)

Lol, funny how you picked out Rogue Legacy and ignored my mentioning Trials Evolution Gold, Mark of the Ninja and VVVVVV.

Look, you may not like to play games like that, perhaps you marathon everything.  I just don't have that kind of time generally and a game like Knack means I'm still enjoying myself and having fun when I only have 10 or 20 min to kill.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 26, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Lol, funny how you picked out Rogue Legacy and ignored my mentioning Trials Evolution Gold, Mark of the Ninja and VVVVVV.
> 
> Look, you may not like to play games like that, perhaps you marathon everything.  I just don't have that kind of time generally and a game like Knack means I'm still enjoying myself and having fun when I only have 10 or 20 min to kill.



I singled out rogue galaxy because it's the only game you mentioned to be addictive.  I normally correlate addiction with quality.

Nah i play games for that short period too but not on consoles.  Playing games on consoles normally means you have more than 10 to 20 minutes to spare.

That's the purpose of most  mobile games  and some  handheld games in general.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 26, 2014)

First off it's Rogue Legacy, not Rogue Galaxy.

Secondly, I don't find Assassin's Creed IV addictive but don't like to play it unless I have an hour or more free to play it.

See, I don't find games addictive usually.  Rogue Legacy is a bit of an exception in that regard.

Personally, I don't see a problem with spending 10 or 20 min playing a game on a console.  For me?  Handhelds are generally what I play when I'm taking public transit or am on a flight.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 26, 2014)

Enclave said:


> First off it's Rogue Legacy, not Rogue Galaxy.
> 
> Secondly, I don't find Assassin's Creed IV addictive but don't like to play it unless I have an hour or more free to play it.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the correction.

I never said that all games had to be addictive to be of good quality. Games like assassins creed generally have a ton of content to warrant long play times.  The other games you mentioned after looking on them (for a very short read) aren't games with such deep content to warrant long play throughs hence why i strictly pointed out the one you considered addictive.

I don't see a problem with it either, but the bottom line is that there still exists a ton of difference between choosing to play a game for 10 to 20 mins and HAVING to  play a game for 10 to 20 mins to stay entertained.

To say it as clearly as possible there's no way that a game that can't extend past 20 mins to keep someone entertained be considered a game worth the purchase or even playing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 26, 2014)

Played a couple of games on my friend's system tonight. I keep hitting the touchpad instead of options when I try to pause the game.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 26, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gg9vQne6K9c[/youtube]


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 27, 2014)

It seems the reason the project was canceled and 50 people where laid off was because the project was very similar to destiny. It really sucks if that's the reason cause guys at SSM have Been working on this new ip for 4 years. ;( all they have now is god of war but it's kinda getting stale. Sony pls don't become another Nintendo. We want new ips.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 27, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> It seems the reason the project was canceled and 50 people where laid off was because the project was very similar to destiny. It really sucks if that's the reason cause guys at SSM have Been working on this new ip for 4 years. ;( all they have now is god of war but it's kinda getting stale. *Sony pls don't become another Nintendo. We want new ips*.



But that is not true.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 27, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> It seems the reason the project was canceled and 50 people where laid off was because the project was very similar to destiny. It really sucks if that's the reason cause guys at SSM have Been working on this new ip for 4 years. ;( all they have now is god of war but it's kinda getting stale. Sony pls don't become another Nintendo. We want new ips.



You mean new games...

Nintendo has too many fucking IPs 100+ of them


----------



## EJ (Feb 27, 2014)

Man St really hates Sony.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 27, 2014)

So all that time and effort was wasted because Sony didn't have confidence in their project? 



Malvingt2 said:


> But that is not true.





St NightRazr said:


> You mean new games...
> 
> Nintendo has too many fucking IPs 100+ of them



Why are you two falling for such easy bait?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 27, 2014)

Flow said:


> Man St really hates Sony.



Nah, Im just disappointed in them


----------



## EJ (Feb 27, 2014)

Nearly every single post you make in here, it's criticizing Sony on everything. 

What the fuck happened between you guys?


----------



## Gino (Feb 27, 2014)

Honestly at this point Sony is nothing but a less shittier version of Microshaft.


----------



## EJ (Feb 27, 2014)

Until those GOAT games come out.


----------



## Gino (Feb 27, 2014)

I've been waiting for years.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Feb 27, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> So all that time and effort was wasted because Sony didn't have confidence in their project?


More like they didn't want to be seen as copying from Bungie



Gino said:


> Honestly at this point Sony is nothing but a less shittier version of Microshaft.



Not even close.  Sony is still have 100x more creative then Microshit could ever dream of being.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 27, 2014)

Flow said:


> Nearly every single post you make in here, it's criticizing Sony on everything.
> 
> What the fuck happened between you guys?



Well.They started doing stupid shit in the PS2 era, then went chasing after Microsoft with their PS3

Oh and Sony has this bad habit of lying at times. They say they're doing one thing and end up doing another. They're sneaky.

Oh and they're also hopping on the "cloud" shit like everyone else is and that shit isnt good in the long term. Shit Nintendo just took down their online stuff for the DS and Wii. That renders lots of games defunct in some manner. Like Phantasy Star Zero. So more clouds and servers= eventual removal of access = in the long term less game ownership

Which is also why I think all online only games should follow the Steel Diver model. Be free. Then be premium you can purchase.

Next gen already has 10 online only games..

And now their name is irrelevant in all but content creation and they've got one foot in the the grave

They've fired nearly 300000 people over the last 4 years or so...


----------



## Gino (Feb 27, 2014)

Kael Hyun said:


> More like they didn't want to be seen as copying from Bungie
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close.  Sony is still have 100x more creative then Microshit could ever dream of being.




The more they borrow from Microshaft the shittier they become and less hope the PS4 doesn't become the Cinematic/Dudebro/Online-Only (even during single player)/Microtranstions/DLC/Fee to pay gaming system.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 27, 2014)

Kael Hyun said:


> More like they didn't want to be seen as copying from Bungie



If that's their reason I'm disappointed. They were working on it for _4 years_. That's money they're never getting back.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 27, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> If that's their reason I'm disappointed. They were working on it for _4 years_. That's money they're never getting back.



Pretty common in triple A development. Anyway, Stig directed by far the weakest God of War game so I'm not saddened by the news. He's not very noteworthy in my opinion.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 27, 2014)

I wonder if there are people still waiting on the last guardian


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> So all that time and effort was wasted because Sony didn't have confidence in their project?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do not judged me. was early in the morning. No coffee on my hands.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 27, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> So all that time and effort was wasted because Sony didn't have confidence in their project?



This info should give some light on what happened:


> - SSM Scifi IP conceptualised and greenlit. Enters production.
> - Destiny announced. Unfortunate similarities to new IP (no idea what exactly: genre, presentation, story, design, etc). Sony/SSM not impressed.
> - Sony/SSM request reworking the design to distance from Destiny. This naturally increases dev time, workload, and resources.
> - Reworking fails. Either conceptually still too similar to Destiny, or (most likely) unable to conceptualise new designs and implement them efficiently. Project and development process suffers.
> ...



Look like Sony/SSM didn't want to have another Bioshock Infiniate situation on there hands.  

This isn't even the first time an event like this has happened.  ND was creating something akin to Bioshock, but once Bioshock was revealed they decided to scrap it.  Weirldy enough BSI and TLOU have simular goals.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 27, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> I wonder if there are people still waiting on the last guardian



I'am 

But yeah Team Ico is working with the other games in development at SCEJ.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 27, 2014)

Flow said:


> Nearly every single post you make in here, it's criticizing Sony on everything.
> 
> What the fuck happened between you guys?



Some people don't like greatness.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 27, 2014)

Zidane said:


> This info should give some light on what happened:
> 
> 
> Look like Sony/SSM didn't want to have another Bioshock Infiniate situation on there hands.
> ...



So essentially they were trying to be different and it ended up biting them in the ass.


Sounds familiar.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 27, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> Some people don't like greatness.


They cant take on that huge cock chicken


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 27, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> I wonder if there are people still waiting on the last guardian



SHAT AP


----------



## Gino (Feb 27, 2014)

Gino is still waiting on the last guardian.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 27, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> They cant take on that huge cock chicken



u  wot  m8?


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 27, 2014)

Something about cock.


----------



## Gino (Feb 27, 2014)

LOL


----------



## Shirker (Feb 27, 2014)

Are we talking about cock?! Is "Shion" back!?


----------



## teddy (Feb 27, 2014)

.....didn't know this was the bathhouse


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 27, 2014)

Didn't Shion get permed tho?


Also, nobody can deny that razr adds flavor to this section.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 27, 2014)

Khris said:


> Didn't Shion get permed tho?



Yes. 




> Also, nobody can deny that razr adds flavor to this section.



That's a word we can use, I guess.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm trying my best to be a Wonderful101 wanker-fanboy, but nobody's even paying attention to me. Story of the game's situation I guess.


----------



## dream (Feb 27, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> I wonder if there are people still waiting on the last guardian



I forgot about that game until you mentioned it.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm still waiting


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 27, 2014)

Khris said:


> Didn't Shion get permed tho?
> 
> 
> Also, nobody can deny that razr adds flavor to this section.



Well he is ridicuously biased at times but his heart is in the right place i guess.

ANd he is very well informed especially about nintendo's state of affairs...for the most part.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 27, 2014)

Dream said:


> I forgot about that game until you mentioned it.







Canute87 said:


> Well he is ridicuously biased at times but his heart is in the right place i guess.
> 
> ANd he is very well informed especially about nintendo's state of affairs...for the most part.



Yeah. Flavor, like dat flavor in neogaf.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 28, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> You mean new games...
> 
> Nintendo has too many fucking IPs 100+ of them



And yet the only rehash the same 4 or 5.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 28, 2014)

I miss Shion.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 28, 2014)

*WSJ: Struggling Sony Plans, Sale of Old Tokyo Headquarters*



> Sony is now looking to sell its former headquarters and surrounding buildings in central Tokyo in its continuing struggle to stem losses from its consumer electronics business, according to a person familiar with the plan.
> 
> The sale would follow a frenzied unloading of properties in 2013, the most iconic being the $1.1 billion sale of Sony’s U.S. headquarters at 550 Madison Avenue. Weakened by an erosion of demand for its television and personal computers, the Japanese tech giant also parted with another of its prime buildings in Tokyo for another $1.1 billion in February of last year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Enclave (Feb 28, 2014)

Not surprised, Sony is in the midst of major restructuring, you have to expect stuff like that happening.  If they don't do it then they won't be able to become a healthy company again.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

If this was nintendo it'd be doomed


----------



## Enclave (Feb 28, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> If this was nintendo it'd be doomed



Largely because Nintendo is not the same sort of company as Sony.  Nintendo is a game company, that's it.  If their gaming sector was unprofitable then that means Nintendo as a whole is unprofitable and is in serious trouble.  Sony on the other hand?  They have profitable sectors and unprofitable sectors.  If a few parts of the company are dragging the whole thing down (which is what was happening) then they can cut off the unprofitable parts of the company and recover (which is what they're in the process of doing).

It's a benefit to being one of those major corporations that has their hand in a whole lot of different pies.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 28, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Largely because Nintendo is not the same sort of company as Sony.  Nintendo is a game company, that's it.  If their gaming sector was unprofitable then that means Nintendo as a whole is unprofitable and is in serious trouble.  Sony on the other hand?  They have profitable sectors and unprofitable sectors.  If a few parts of the company are dragging the whole thing down (which is what was happening) then they can cut off the unprofitable parts of the company and recover (which is what they're in the process of doing).
> 
> It's a benefit to being one of those major corporations that has their hand in a whole lot of different pies.



Sony's debts are fucking astronomical. The company is insovlent


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 28, 2014)

Nemesis said:


> And yet the only rehash the same 4 or 5.



Nah, they just had a lot of super niche stuff in the gamecube era. Their output on the Wii Increased a hella lot  and all their franchises got super popular

Shit look at Mario. That mother fucker still has less 2D  games than AssCreeds. and that came out in 07 lol.


But again this is the PS4 section so lets talk about dat PS4


Have your controllers torn yet? :>?


----------



## Enclave (Feb 28, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Sony's debts are fucking astronomical. The company is insovlent



I'm aware they have a lot of debt, it's not a hopeless situation though.  They're doing what needs to be done to become a healthy company again, takes time.  They have a number of divisions which are solid profit generators.


----------



## Vault (Feb 28, 2014)

Razr you are so mad


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 28, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> If this was nintendo it'd be doomed



While this isn't a apt comparison for the scope of the problem, but lets say that Nintendo's Toy section hasn't been turning a profit for years, and they decide to sell the manufacturing plant.

Alot of Sony's branches are pretty much irrelevant at this point, they are not the giant they once were and can't afford to run like one. 

Of course this is a bigger deal in Japan because SHAMEFUL DISPRAY.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 28, 2014)

Enclave said:


> I'm aware they have a lot of debt, it's not a hopeless situation though.  They're doing what needs to be done to become a healthy company again, takes time.  They have a number of divisions which are solid profit generators.



Do I need to show you the bloomberg chart again? Again I told you, Insolvent means unable to pay back their debts

Sony keeps stretching themselves too thin. Pretty much why they're spinning off the TV division and selling vaio.

Sony makes money off 3 things. Music Film(lumping camera production in with this) and Insurance. They break even on video games Everything else is useless. Their devices business is in the shitter. Their Pictures division seems to record a loss every year their not making a spiderman movie. Its not good.

Those poor people man. Its wretched to see.

This all started when their management decided to fire their engineers to bring in "fresh blood" while their competitors  ate them all up. The fresh blood proved too green and gutless while Sony took a deep slide into irrelevancy all throughout this past decade..


----------



## Enclave (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm aware what insolvent means, what you fail to grasp is that you don't turn around a company in a day.  Of course, you're likely just trolling  so I don't know why I'm even responding to you.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 28, 2014)

Enclave said:


> I'm aware what insolvent means, what you fail to grasp is that you don't turn around a company in a day.  Of course, you're likely just trolling  so I don't know why I'm even responding to you.



Because I watched Sony's CES speech and  that hasnt inspired any faith in regards to Kaz's ability to turn this company around. He seems to be doing the opposite of what he should.He's just now consolidating the business some.

But again this is the playstation thread.
 Why isnt anyone talking about playstation?


----------



## Enclave (Feb 28, 2014)

Because you derailed the thread?


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 28, 2014)

Reading these threads makes me all the more eager to go back to PC gaming.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 28, 2014)

No you guys werent even talking about the PS4 for the last 3 pages


----------



## Enclave (Feb 28, 2014)

3 pages back myself and another were still talking about Knack and others were talking about the layoffs that canceled a project that was a new IP.  Very much on the topic of the Playstation 4.

Anyways, I'll post what I did in the inFamous thread.



inFamous: Second Son ARG game.  The site isn't completed yet, however the URL was gotten from the last trailer they released so it seems legit.

Also, doing some digging?  People at neogaf found this in the brochure: "Thus far, Electrical, Wire, Glass, Paper, Shadow, and Magnetic conduit proteints have been uncovered, barely scratching the surface of the many classifications of conduit types"

What surprises me is that none of them found what I did.



"When this gene is exposed to ray field radiation, the conduit begins producing a protein that allows carriers to absorb, store, and manipulate specific ambient elements from their environment. These elements range from broad natural phenomena, like electricity, to very specific synthetic materials, like asphalt."

Asphalt eh?  That would fit Delsins urban theme for powers.  It's probably the power we thought was concrete before, but yeah.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 28, 2014)

I think, it was me who derailed the thread. I am sorry


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 28, 2014)

If sony is going to survive as a gaming company their *software* will need to be up there along with their hardware.

And the only way they can do that is by creating long standing franchises to help maintain the foundation.

No yeah they will have to become a next Nintendo to achieve something like that.

You sony fans constantly asking for new IP's will eventually lead to sony's death.  It is impractical to constantly look for new IP's as it is ridiculously expensive and very risky. You can't be taking risks so often and not expect it to bite you in the ass eventually.

It's no coincidence that the strongest developers/publishers out there have strong franchises under their belt.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Largely because Nintendo is not the same sort of company as Sony.  Nintendo is a game company, that's it.  If their gaming sector was unprofitable then that means Nintendo as a whole is unprofitable and is in serious trouble.  Sony on the other hand?  They have profitable sectors and unprofitable sectors.  If a few parts of the company are dragging the whole thing down (which is what was happening) then they can cut off the unprofitable parts of the company and recover (which is what they're in the process of doing).
> 
> It's a benefit to being one of those major corporations that has their hand in a whole lot of different pies.



I'm saying if Sony was named Nintendo it would be doomed.
Not so much all that stupid shit I already know.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 28, 2014)

To move on:



Hopefully if this is true I hope that the next Batman game is only for next gen (PS4,Xbone, Wii U and PC)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

I hope it isn't, because then the game would suck.
Also no wii U.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 28, 2014)

what are the babies crying about now?


----------



## teddy (Feb 28, 2014)

Jesus, some you guys act real volatile when it comes to sony


like they're responsible for a relative getting laid off or some shit


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 28, 2014)

What's going on in here?


----------



## Reyes (Feb 28, 2014)

? said:


> Jesus, some you guys act real volatile when it comes to sony
> 
> 
> like they're responsible for a relative getting laid off or some shit



Video games are some serious business ck


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 28, 2014)

? said:


> Jesus, some you guys act real volatile when it comes to sony
> 
> 
> like they're responsible for a relative getting laid off or some shit



It's the general industry bias that's grinding people the wrong way.

Industry looks to jump on every little thing talking about nintendo being doomed and needs to go third party yet sony who they generally keep quiet about is going thorugh some major restructuring shit.

So it's not that people aren't sad that this is happening but as UR said before if it was nintendo  CNN, BBC, FOX would be jumping on the bandwagon.


----------



## Disaresta (Mar 1, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> It's the general industry bias that's grinding people the wrong way.
> 
> Industry looks to jump on every little thing talking about nintendo being doomed and needs to go third party yet sony who they generally keep quiet about is going thorugh some major restructuring shit.
> 
> So it's not that people aren't sad that this is happening but as UR said before if it was nintendo  CNN, BBC, FOX would be jumping on the bandwagon.



Personally I believe it has to do with the fact that nintendo has up until this point refused to play along with the industry's bull shit. And the industry doesn't like that.


----------



## Gino (Mar 1, 2014)

Disaresta said:


> Personally I believe it has to do with the fact that nintendo has up until this point refused to play along with the industry's bull shit. And the industry doesn't like that.



More or less...


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 1, 2014)

Disaresta said:


> Personally I believe it has to do with the fact that nintendo has up until this point refused to play along with the industry's bull shit. And the industry doesn't like that.



It's more because Nintendo refuses to work with the rest of the industry so they know how to make games for there system and have been costing them money to develop for yet not getting there money back for there investment yet Sony has been working with them so they have no reason to attack Sony. Nintendo has been rather shady in the past 6 years.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 1, 2014)

Kael Hyun said:


> It's more because Nintendo refuses to work with the rest of the industry so they know how to make games for there system and have been costing them money to develop for yet not getting there money back for there investment yet Sony has been working with them so they have no reason to attack Sony. Nintendo has been rather shady in the past 6 years.



Hahahahaha you think you know what goes on in this industry but you really dont. Man you'd be surprised at the shit that goes on.

And Nintendo's hardly been shady.  Come on guys 

Honestly it'd probably be in third parties best interest to funnel all the money they make into more than 5 giant ass AAA projects that just sink money like crazy and leaves your teams in dissaray ( Ie Ubisoft.)

Not to mention the stigma's and negative shit that Nintendo's been dealing with for the past 4 years . Just look at Murdered Soul. Thats a new IP. Its not being released on Nintendo's system ( which still has the most consoles sold right now) because it doesnt "Fit" 

They dont even know if people will buy that thing to begin with . Lol 

They could just chose which version is cheaper to port and put it on the system but they dont. Thus they continuously distance themselves from that audience. 

Meanwhile Activision is busy raking in a shitload of money with skylanders so they tend to port the majority of their stuff onto the WiiU.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 1, 2014)

Khris said:


> Didn't Shion get permed tho?
> 
> 
> Also, nobody can deny that razr adds flavor to this section.



He would add flavor if we actually understand 90% of the shit he is saying. The mother fucker is all over the place.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 1, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Hahahahaha you think you know what goes on in this industry but you really dont. Man you'd be surprised at the shit that goes on.
> 
> And Nintendo's hardly been shady.  Come on guys
> 
> ...



Dude quite a few company's have said straight up that they're tired of Nintendo's secrecy when it comes to there consoles and that all that it does is push them from putting there games on Nintendo Platform


----------



## Enclave (Mar 1, 2014)

Try to get it back on topic and troll keeps posting about Nintendo.  Just put him on ignore guys.  He's just trying to ruin PS4 discussion because he knows that if the PS4 hasn't outsold the Wii U world wide yet then it will by the end of the month.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 1, 2014)

Kael Hyun said:


> Dude quite a few company's have said straight up that they're tired of Nintendo's secrecy when it comes to there consoles and that all that it does is push them from putting there games on Nintendo Platform



Man you folks just keep regurgitating the same mess for the past two decades like its still relevant. Lol, this isnt 1996 anymore.



Enclave said:


> Try to get it back on topic and troll keeps posting about Nintendo.  Just put him on ignore guys.  He's just trying to ruin PS4 discussion because he knows that if the PS4 hasn't outsold the Wii U world wide yet then it will by the end of the month.



See this is what happens when people live on trains. Cant go anywhere but in the same shitty direction. Lol. 

Sit down be a good boy and have some corn dogs




_Or are you guys telling me you dont have anything to talk about? _

Wouldnt that be sad.Probably as sad as Monster Hunter P3rd being free on PS+ (It actually plays best on the PSP due to how the shitty camera works w/analogs)

(^That is what thinly veiled trolling looks like people. You have to elaborate with an excessively patronizing attitude :3) 

Now that you're educated on what actual real trolling looks like you can go back to talking about no games and the Uncharted Collection for PS4 (Which further begs the question of why you should buy Sony's handheld games... Oh well back To TEARAWAY)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXXK0TH2dV0[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyg0a3tCh6E[/youtube]

Frankly Im still the most on topic person in this thread.:>


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 1, 2014)

Third party developers will always find a reason to not work with nintendo


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 1, 2014)

Moving on, how do you guys feel of Knack being moved from the PSvita to the PS4?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 1, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Third party developers will always find a reason to not work with nintendo



Western AAA Devs and From Software that is

Mostly due to the fact that practically everyone has a misconception about something regarding them. 

Whether you're a consumer or a developer with a warped view of how to establish a viable long term business presence in a industry that moves like a volatile hurricane


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 1, 2014)

I feel Knack is one of those games that has no middle grounds when it comes to impressions from people. Because it was a launch title it was under a microscope. The people that liked it gave into the hype of the new system and thought it was some good ass shit, and the others that were expecting something out of it felt disappointed. Needless to say; if it came out during the PS4's mid-life it would have gotten a fairer insight.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 1, 2014)

Probably should have then lol^

Cerny could have actually done something with it. Maybe changed the art style into something less.... pedestrian.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 1, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Moving on, how do you guys feel of Knack being moved from the PSvita to the PS4?



It was a smart decision. 

PSvita is in dormant state right now while the PS4 went nuclear.  Plus PS4 owners didn't have much games to play and in some sort of desperation tried to find games to justify their purchase.


As a result knack being the mediocre game that it is did not get ignored and as a result saw some decent sales.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 1, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Western AAA Devs and From Software that is



Well, I doubt From Software has any fanbase in the WiiU. They've only rose in popularity recently with Dark Souls and before that, out of all, mostly (some very fucking) niche games they've made, only an irrelevant fraction of it was for a Nintendo console, they never really established themselves there. They're not Ubisoft or Ea or whatever, they can't put all of their eggs in one basket.


----------



## Gino (Mar 1, 2014)

I want an el shaddai sequel.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 2, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, I doubt From Software has any fanbase in the WiiU. They've only rose in popularity recently with Dark Souls and before that, out of all, mostly (some very fucking) niche games they've made, only an irrelevant fraction of it was for a Nintendo console, they never really established themselves there. They're not Ubisoft or Ea or whatever, they can't put all of their eggs in one basket.



I only mentioned From Software because they actively take a shit on Nintendo every time they talk about them. They did it in regards to the gamecube and they did it with the WiiU lol.

But Dark Souls fits right in with Zelda's audience to an extent. Especially what they're doing with Dark Souls 2.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 2, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, I doubt From Software has any fanbase in the WiiU. They've only rose in popularity recently with *Demons Souls* and before that, out of all, mostly (some very fucking) niche games they've made, only an irrelevant fraction of it was for a Nintendo console, they never really established themselves there. They're not Ubisoft or Ea or whatever, they can't put all of their eggs in one basket.



Fixed that for you.



> But Dark Souls fits right in with Zelda's audience to an extent. Especially what they're doing with Dark Souls 2



Not that the Demon/Dark Souls games are hard, but they are pretty much the opposite direction of what Nintendo wants. However in basic gameplay, they are similar in combat.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 2, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Fixed that for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that the Demon/Dark Souls games are hard, but they are pretty much the opposite direction of what Nintendo wants. However in basic gameplay, they are similar in combat.



NIntendo's games are challenging? What are you saying? Dark Souls is sort of of Majora's Maskish/Metroidish 

Its not a "vania" though  

Shit Monster Hunter's a good example. That and Dark Souls demand the same thing from you. Observation, matching your gameplay style to the enemy you're facing. Monster Hunter's done very well on the WiiU.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 2, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> NIntendo's games are challenging? What are you saying? Dark Souls is sort of of Majora's Maskish/Metroidish
> 
> Its not a "vania" though
> 
> Shit Monster Hunter's a good example. That and Dark Souls demand the same thing from you. Observation, matching your gameplay style to the enemy you're facing. Monster Hunter's done very well on the WiiU.



I never said they are challenging, I said the opposite. From Softwares Souls series is not very new player friendly in this day and age, and considering Nintendo is adamant on making games as accessible as possible.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 2, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> I never said they are challenging, I said the opposite. From Softwares Souls series is not very new player friendly in this day and age, and considering Nintendo is adamant on making games as accessible as possible.



Oh that. They seem to take that as on a case by case basis.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 2, 2014)

Don't see why we always have to talk about a certain dead console here in the ps4 thread. :/


----------



## Gino (Mar 2, 2014)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## EJ (Mar 2, 2014)

St. has a vendetta. The people of NF will understand his hate for the PS4.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 2, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> Don't see why we always have to talk about a certain dead console here in the ps4 thread. :/



Enclave had the right Idea just block NightRazr


----------



## Gino (Mar 2, 2014)

Ignore is for pussies embrace the chaos!


----------



## teddy (Mar 2, 2014)

Get thicker skin people


----------



## 115 (Mar 2, 2014)

Gino said:


> Ignore is for pussies embrace the chaos!



I've seen more chaos from a Yorkshire Terrier. 

-

On topic: Looks like PSN/PS4 is having issues again. Party chat has been unavailable for 12 hours+. CoD's DLC is apparently getting blamed for the disruption.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 2, 2014)

Kael Hyun said:


> Enclave had the right Idea just block NightRazr



_She's reaaaaddddddyyyyy_


----------



## Reyes (Mar 2, 2014)

More Batman teasing:


----------



## Shirker (Mar 2, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> _She's reaaaaddddddyyyyy_
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Gino (Mar 2, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> _She's reaaaaddddddyyyyy_
> 
> *NO SAYS JOVE*


WHAT THE FACKKK


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 2, 2014)

Razr.... DA FUCK?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 2, 2014)

Reported for Guro.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 2, 2014)

You wish it was guro, kyakyakyakyakyukukukukuku...


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 2, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> It seems the reason the project was canceled and 50 people where laid off was because the project was very similar to destiny. It really sucks if that's the reason cause guys at SSM have Been working on this new ip for 4 years. ;( all they have now is god of war but it's kinda getting stale. *Sony pls don't become another Nintendo. We want new ips.*





steveht93 said:


> Don't see why we always have to talk about a certain dead console here in the ps4 thread. :/



>complains about people talking about Nintendo in the PS4 thread
>made the post that ignited the most recent Nintendo discussion

You lost your right to complain when you made a completely unnecessary and irrelevant jab about *Nintendo* in the *PS4* thread. You knew at least one person (Razr) would go off on a tirade about it.

So, yeah.


----------



## teddy (Mar 2, 2014)

....what...just...happened....?....


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 3, 2014)

I adblocked whatever it was.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 3, 2014)

Wow, doesn't take much to derail a thread, huh? That image was baby shit, St must be feeling like a master troll or something.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 3, 2014)

? said:


> ....what...just...happened....?....





Death-kun said:


> I adblocked whatever it was.


John K Peta,really insane H-mangaka.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Wow, doesn't take much to derail a thread, huh? That image was baby shit, St must be feeling like a master troll or something.


St NightRazr is a troll


----------



## SionBarsod (Mar 3, 2014)

well...this was interesting


----------



## Shirker (Mar 3, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That image was baby shit.



What do you *do* in your spare time?!? 



Death-kun said:


> >complains about people talking about Nintendo in the PS4 thread
> >made the post that ignited the most recent Nintendo discussion
> 
> You lost your right to complain when you made a completely unnecessary and irrelevant jab about *Nintendo* in the *PS4* thread. You knew at least one person (Razr) would go off on a tirade about it.



Eh, it was just a harmless potshot. Inaccurate, yeah, but I honestly don't think he was trying to bait anyone, Razr's just a little spaztic sometimes.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 3, 2014)

You guys make my day <3


----------



## EJ (Mar 3, 2014)

The fact that you're constantly posting here to demean the PS4 must mean you have some insecurities towards whatever console you play on and want to shit on the PS4. I don't like the WiiU that much, but why would someone go to a discussion just to make fun of it more the half of the time they post..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 3, 2014)

Flow said:


> The fact that you're constantly posting here to demean the PS4 must mean you have some insecurities towards whatever console you play on and want to shit on the PS4. I don't like the WiiU that much, but why would someone go to a discussion just to make fun of it more the half of the time they post..



I havent really talked about the PS4 in here, beyond the controller. I talked about Sony and games.

I dont care about plastic. Just philosophy and action :>

Along with application of business acumen
I like to work and game more than I talk about them y'know.

But man y'all just really keep pushing things into off topic utopia dont you XD


----------



## EJ (Mar 3, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> I havent really talked about the PS4 in here. I talked about Sony and games.
> 
> I dont care about plastic. Just philosophy and actions :>
> 
> ...



My point still stands; if you don't like Sony so much, why are you constantly posting in a PS4 thread where Sony is more than likely going to be mentioned? It's like you have insecurities in whatever gaming console you support, and want to target Sony/PS4 due to this.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 3, 2014)

Flow said:


> My point still stands; if you don't like Sony so much, why are you constantly posting in a PS4 thread where Sony is more than likely going to be mentioned? It's like you have insecurities in whatever gaming console you support, and want to target Sony/PS4 due to this.



I've been buying Sony's products for 10 odd years so Im in the thread to talk with you fine folk:>

Im only on this forum because I actually like people you know.

No matter how many times Zidane wants to neg me for my colorful onions 

I dont dislike Sony. They just do silly stuff and Im less attached to their game line up than other folk.

I like their teams and I like some of their hardware sure. But I've already explained my view on Sony's bad habits.

But people gonna say what they gonna say so I say whatever I will, If I feel snarky then they get patronized. Simple.

Actually if you want me to actively dislike something, just bring me an inefficient piece of hardware and ask me to do something specific that its architecture isnt to keen on ( x86 or whatever)


----------



## EJ (Mar 3, 2014)

Ok, man. **


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 3, 2014)

Speaking of bad habits, I'd say this falls under them 

Gotta stop fibbing to people. Man y'all been doing this since the damn PS2.

But seriously everyone and their damn resolution trip 



Just get a PC already, yeesh.

Instead of doing this shit


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 3, 2014)

Have there been any good PS4 bundles announced recently? 



Shirker said:


> Eh, it was just a harmless potshot. Inaccurate, yeah, but I honestly don't think he was trying to bait anyone, Razr's just a little spaztic sometimes.



My point is that if he didn't want anyone to talk about Nintendo he shouldn't have brought it up.  He knows what kind of company we keep in the Gaming Department.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 3, 2014)

my god, Killzone is trash

Pretty tho'


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 3, 2014)

Shirker said:


> What do you *do* in your spare time?!?



I've been in 4chan far too long, man. I need normal forums to balance it out.



St NightRazr said:


> Speaking of bad habits, I'd say this falls under them
> 
> Gotta stop fibbing to people. Man y'all been doing this since the damn PS2.



Remember when Nintendo was saying that Super Mario U was 1080p to the point of including it in their webpage and later removing it? 

They probably hope you don't.

"Fibs" like this are an industry standard and Nintendo is no different. Everyone has to embellish the technicalities or in Microsoft's place, downplay the importance of them.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 3, 2014)

Newsflash: Everyone lies.

Nintendo also said there wouldn't be a game drought in 2014. Microsoft said the Xbox One couldn't function correctly without the DRM or Kinect.

It's only really a problem if you lie too much and never deliver on your promises, like Peter Molyneux.


----------



## dream (Mar 3, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> But seriously everyone and their damn resolution trip
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's the most exciting thing to talk about, the actual games aren't interesting enough yet.


----------



## Reyes (Mar 3, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> It's only really a problem if you lie too much and never deliver on your promises, like Peter Molyneux.





Also looks like the new GI cover will almost certainly be about Batman: Arkham Knight


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 3, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Newsflash: Everyone lies.
> 
> Nintendo also said there wouldn't be a game drought in 2014. Microsoft said the Xbox One couldn't function correctly without the DRM or Kinect.
> 
> It's only really a problem if you lie too much and never deliver on your promises, like Peter Molyneux.



There isnt a game drought in 2014. NIntendo has the problem where everything doesn't have dates.

And In general Sony fibs about a lot of stuff. Outside of gaming. Either way a bad habit is a bad habit XD. 



Anyone still playing resogun?


----------



## 115 (Mar 3, 2014)

Dropped Resogun a few days after getting it. Personally I don't think it's worthy of half the praise it got, but that might be due to the fact that Killzone and Knack were very poor exclusives. Lately I've been trying to play through Thief, but I keep getting distracted by Pokemon.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 3, 2014)

How is thief?

Biscuit liked the PC version but people dont seem to like it


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 3, 2014)

Terrible, horrible game and a perfect example of everything wrong with modern game reboot.

Their best attempt is still Deus Ex: Human Revolution.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 3, 2014)

Hahahahaahhaha.
Yeah.

Its a terribly oppressive game


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey guys i just noticed that my ps4 is actually hot after playing for 1.5hrs is that normal? My room is airconditioned.. i dunno what else to do. Would it help if i place the ps4 vertically?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 4, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Hey guys i just noticed that my ps4 is actually hot after playing for 1.5hrs is that normal? My room is airconditioned.. i dunno what else to do. Would it help if i place the ps4 vertically?



That's normal. Thats why the console had overheating problems . make sure you keep it flat!

Sony says they've sold 13.7 million software on the PS4. ( Kinda terrible)


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 4, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> That's normal. Thats why the console had overheating problems . make sure you keep it flat!
> 
> Sony says they've sold 13.7 million software on the PS4. ( Kinda terrible)



How is 13.7 million software terrible in it's first couple of months? You really are kind of annoying dude  I'm not even a huge Sony fan but fuck, you really do just come in here to piss people off or annoy people. Need to get a new hobby.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 4, 2014)

^he probably has no games to play on his dead console so he is coming to pick on this thread. pathetic if you ask me.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 4, 2014)

crazymtf said:


> How is 13.7 million software terrible in it's first couple of months? You really are kind of annoying dude  I'm not even a huge Sony fan but fuck, you really do just come in here to piss people off or annoy people. Need to get a new hobby.



Im just letting y'all know what Sony said. And giving you a point of reference.

Software attache ratios are usually better this time around. Most consoles have at least sold more software by then. Shit even the Wii U did.

Basically they're saying PS4 gamers only bought 2 games. 

Sony needs to make money folks.

PS3 took a sharp hit when PS4 came out and PS4 isnt picking up the slack.

Either y'all have problems or you cant deal with facts so you keep derailing this thread to avoid talking about what should actually matter, why are thee not playing OCTODAD?

What,are you scared Steven? 

Does my tone cause your balls to go blue?

Because it'd be lovely if you didnt overreact to everything. If you dont like something, take a hit from Kael and disregard it.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 4, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> >complains about people talking about Nintendo in the PS4 thread
> >made the post that ignited the most recent Nintendo discussion
> 
> You lost your right to complain when you made a completely unnecessary and irrelevant jab about *Nintendo* in the *PS4* thread. You knew at least one person (Razr) would go off on a tirade about it.
> ...



i have every right to do what ever i want since im not the one pissing people off and trying to downplay a console. everything i said about wii u or nintendo is correct. st razor is just trying to downplay the ps4 success to the point its becoming pathetic. and pls dont act as if it all started by my comment. st was like that since the ps4 launched.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 4, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> i have every right to do what ever i want since im not the one pissing people off and trying to downplay a console. everything i said about wii u or nintendo is correct. st razor is just trying to downplay the ps4 success to the point its becoming pathetic. and pls dont act as if it all started by my comment. st was like that since the ps4 launched.



Are you really gonna quibble over some pedantic barometer about how much a console has sold to people who clearly have no interest in the content available on the console concurrently? Either people are addicted to negative news or they do what you do and overreact to the shit. 

Seriously its like you're a prune.( You pop your head into the Xbox and WiiU thread and do the same shit you're accusing me off btw)

Have some tea and relax. 

And get back to wondering when FF15 is released.

There's blood in the water, and Kojima smells it. He fears the ADHD child who's bored by AAA titles, he has no attachment to


----------



## 115 (Mar 4, 2014)

Honestly software sales are pants because the games coming out are seriously low quality/mediocre/disinteresting. 

Knack was horrendously boring. Killzone was shallow and clunky. Battlefield was plagued with bugs. Ghosts was...well Ghosts and Tomb Raider was just a prettier version of a game most had already played/completed. 

Thief is alright. It still isn't holding my interest for very long and there's something wrong with the cutscenes. They seem to lag or stutter a bit, almost as if they're going in some sort of slow motion-like thing. Controls are a bit odd and there's no way to change them. It's generally your run-of-the-mill stealth game. Guards are idiots that can't see you in a dim alleyway even though you can see them clear as day, they'll often repeat the same sentences over and over too. I don't know, just glad I didn't pay full price for it to be honest. 

Also everyone is hyping up InFamous: Second Son, but after seeing gameplay I'm not convinced. It's going to sell well because there's nothing else to buy in March besides MGS:GZ. However the world in Second Son looks just as dead as the worlds in InFamous 1/2. 

I'm just hoping that the rumors of Minecraft coming to PS4 soon are true. The only games I'm actually looking forward to so far are Elder Scrolls Online, The Order and Destiny. Also apparently we have an announcement coming in this/next week about Watch_Dogs.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 4, 2014)

Well there hasn't been any major releases dude, what do you expect? Games like Infamous, next gen call of duty, next Assassin's creed and so on will help boost the sales software. It's logical.

^Guy above me 

You're are looking forward to Elder Scrolls online but watching Infamous you aren't convinced? Wut? LOL


----------



## Gino (Mar 4, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> How is thief?
> 
> Biscuit liked the PC version but people dont seem to like it



>Likes Total douche

>Hates your guts

>



crazymtf said:


> How is 13.7 million software terrible in it's  first couple of months? You really are kind of annoying dude   I'm not even a huge Sony fan but fuck, you really do just come in here  to piss people off or annoy people. Need to get a new hobby.


----------



## 115 (Mar 4, 2014)

crazymtf said:


> You're are looking forward to Elder Scrolls online but watching Infamous you aren't convinced? Wut? LOL



Uh what? 

Yes, I'm looking forward to ESO. I've played in a fair amount of Beta's for it now and I'm honestly really enjoying it. It'll be better for me on console because I'm not overly fond of KB/M. 

I'm not convinced that InFamous is going to be as good as some are making it out to be, solely because the world looks utterly dead - basing my opinion off of various gameplay I've seen of a severely dead world with poor enemy AI, where once again the majority of the game will be spent hopping from rooftop to rooftop.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SY20NPp1yjQ#t=122[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 4, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> i have every right to do what ever i want since im not the one pissing people off and trying to downplay a console. everything i said about wii u or nintendo is correct. st razor is just trying to downplay the ps4 success to the point its becoming pathetic. and pls dont act as if it all started by my comment. st was like that since the ps4 launched.



>repeatedly brings up and insults Nintendo in a thread about the PS4
>"I'm not downplaying a console!!!!! My opinions are just better than yours!!!!"

I'm not even going to humor you.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 4, 2014)

Y'all just need to stop talking shit.


Boot up your PS3 and take this game for a spin 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CDWYly-8Ec[/youtube]


----------



## Jak N Blak (Mar 4, 2014)

Thief looks like my kind of game.
I'm a stealth game master.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 4, 2014)

PS4 basically has no games but it has shipped 6 million at this point. It's selling shit in the games department because the games department is well, shit.

But hey, console sales have been the best of this new generation by far. Which is nice when the good stuff comes in. From what I've seen, PS4 is the 360 of this generation since it seems like the universal best console for multiplatform games. That's what is really going to matter, in my opinion.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 4, 2014)

Indeed. There are so many more reasons to own a PS4 over a One except for, like... Halo. The only reason I haven't gotten a PS4 yet is because I have a PC, so I'm just waiting for good exclusives. PS4 hype train is still chugging along.


----------



## deathgod (Mar 4, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> That's normal. Thats why the console had overheating problems . make sure you keep it flat!
> 
> Sony says they've sold 13.7 million software on the PS4. ( Kinda terrible)



How much has the X1 sold in comparison? Also since they said sold, I guess that doesn't include the free games from PSN?


----------



## Gino (Mar 4, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> [youtube]SY20NPp1yjQ[/youtube]



I like this guy.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 4, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SY20NPp1yjQ#t=122[/YOUTUBE]



That guy is intense.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 4, 2014)

needs more wii  U


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 4, 2014)

Gino said:


> I like this guy.





Canute87 said:


> That guy is intense.



Meh don't pay attention to that idiot hes a Sony Hater. same dude was saying Sony was just as bad as M$ with no proof last year.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 4, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Sony needs to make money folks.



and the ps4 isn't? the ps4 is profitable in some territories from the get-go and in others + 1 game and they're in the money and this is without mentioning the requirement for plus subscription on ps4 to play online multiplayer


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 4, 2014)

Seems there is no money in software anymore.
Everyone just likes to buy boxes they don't use.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 4, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> >repeatedly brings up and insults Nintendo in a thread about the PS4
> >"I'm not downplaying a console!!!!! My opinions are just better than yours!!!!"
> 
> I'm not even going to humor you.



 never bashed Nintendo just stating facts. So I guess "my opinions are better than yours"? So pls be quite.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 4, 2014)

i don't understand why some nintendo gamers seem to resent the ps4 so much though


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 4, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> never bashed Nintendo just stating facts. So I guess "my opinions are better than yours"? So pls be quite.



Calling Nintendo IPs stale is an opinion, as is the "dead console" bit. You bring them up unprovoked just to help yourself whack it to Sony more than you already do. And let's not count all the times you've wandered into the WiiU thread just to say something negative or provoking.

You brought up *Nintendo* in the *PLAYSTATION 4 THREAD* for no reason at all, people talked about it, and then you got mad because people talked about it. It's really as simple as that, and there's really no way for you to spin it. So please, be quiet. If you want to keep talking, whatever, but I'm not humoring you any further. You can type into cyberspace your fingers are blue.



PoinT_BlanK said:


> i don't understand why some nintendo gamers seem to resent the ps4 so much though



They're buttmad and don't like that the PS4 is doing better than the WiiU despite the PS4's lackluster software.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 4, 2014)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> and the ps4 isn't? *the ps4 is profitable in some territories from the get-go *and in others + 1 game and they're in the money and this is without mentioning the requirement for plus subscription on ps4 to play online multiplayer



You mean those territories requiring  consumers to pay $1000.00 for the console?


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 4, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> never bashed Nintendo just stating facts. So I guess "my opinions are better than yours"? So pls be quite.



Weren't you like "please sony give us new ips we don't want a next nintendo"


What was that for?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 4, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> You mean those territories requiring  consumers to pay $1000.00 for the console?



Wasn't that just some portions of South America with no Sony manufacturing factories and ridiculous import taxes? I think Brazil was the big name thrown out there, though I'm not sure.

Either way, I'm pretty sure it costs around $380 to build a PS4, and then Sony needs to send it to retailers at a price where the retailer will make money. Sony is probably relying on software sales to make most of their money until the components to build a PS4 become cheaper.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 4, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> They're buttmad and don't like that the PS4 is doing better than the WiiU despite the PS4's lackluster software.



They shouldn't get mad at the console because sony actually spent tme to properly market their console.

They should be mad at nintendo themselves because they were the ones who screwed up.
I can go on and on about nintendo not making a powerful enough console blah, blah but if Ps4 can sell so well without little to no games, games obviously wasn't the wii u' s major problem.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 4, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Wasn't that just some portions of South America with no Sony manufacturing factories and ridiculous import taxes? I think Brazil was the big name thrown out there, though I'm not sure.
> 
> Either way, I'm pretty sure it costs around $380 to build a PS4, and then Sony needs to send it to retailers at a price where the retailer will make money. Sony is probably relying on software sales to make most of their money until the components to build a PS4 become cheaper.



Well i had to ask.  We all know the major territories  it would have been less ambiguous if Point Blank mentioned, USA, UK or Japan.  So that's why  I questioned it.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 4, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> They shouldn't get mad at the console because sony actually spent tme to properly market their console.
> 
> They should be mad at nintendo themselves because they were the ones who screwed up.
> I can go on and on about nintendo not making a powerful enough console blah, blah but if Ps4 can sell so well without little to no games, games obviously wasn't the wii u' s major problem.



Only a fanboy wouldn't blame Nintendo for the stupid decisions they've made. Their entire marketing team should be fired, as well as the doofus who thought WiiU was a good name. Super Wii would've been a better name than WiiU.

Thankfully for Nintendo their software is the best of the best, because their hardware engineers are stuck in the stone age.



Canute87 said:


> Well i had to ask.  We all know the major territories  it would have been less ambiguous if Point Blank mentioned, USA, UK or Japan.  So that's why  I questioned it.



Either way, Sony sure isn't making money off of those import taxes. Once they sell it to retailers that's it, the retailers are the ones that set the price based on how much it cost to get it there.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 4, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> games obviously wasn't the wii u' s major problem.



Considering it's the only thing that matters it must be.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 4, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Only a fanboy wouldn't blame Nintendo for the stupid decisions they've made. Their entire marketing team should be fired, as well as the doofus who thought WiiU was a good name. Super Wii would've been a better name than WiiU.
> 
> Thankfully for Nintendo their software is the best of the best, because their hardware engineers are stuck in the stone age.



I wouldn't say they are stuck in the stone age,  they (iwata)  just don't seem to like the idea of having a straight forward powerful console.  They are very much capable of creating it but  they desperately try to do something to set them apart. Sometimes it's unnecessary (gamecube), sometimes it works and other times it doesn't i realize that the times it does work is when they know what they plan to so with that eccentricity rather than if they are trying to hop on some some sort of industry hype.

It's like they look on a console and say "hey we need to be different no matter what".  It just doesn't seem natural any more.



> Either way, Sony sure isn't making money off of those import taxes. Once they sell it to retailers that's it, the retailers are the ones that set the price based on how much it cost to get it there.



Okay.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 4, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Considering it's the only thing that matters it must be.



PS4 disagrees.  I hear some people in this very section buying consoles and not having anything to really play


----------



## Gino (Mar 4, 2014)

I'll be fair and say the only thing worthy of gaming on right now is the 3ds everything else this Gen right now is ass.EVERYTHING


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 4, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Calling Nintendo IPs stale is an opinion, as is the "dead console" bit. You bring them up unprovoked just to help yourself whack it to Sony more than you already do. And let's not count all the times you've wandered into the WiiU thread just to say something negative or provoking.
> 
> *You brought up Nintendo in the PLAYSTATION 4 THREAD for no reason at all, people talked about it, and then you got mad because people talked about it. It's really as simple as that*, and there's really no way for you to spin it. So please, be quiet. If you want to keep talking, whatever, but I'm not humoring you any further. You can type into cyberspace your fingers are blue.



what ever I fucking said in a Nintendo thread was related to how the console is doing and its not provoking its the fucking truth. 

whats your point? I said I don't want sony to keep on making new installations to old ip like Nintendo. I am hardly provoking anyone. and besides what every you say means shit since i only bring up Nintendo in their own thread and i don't talk about ps4 there something that some people in the Nintendo thread do. now pls kindly be quite  sheshh them Nintendo fans. they keep trash talking the vita on how it has no games and its a dead console but they are right and its fine cause its true, but god forbid someone talks about Nintendo. 

and pls some of you guys around here, don't doom and gloom the console bussines with your articles from some random sites on the internet. 



> PS4 disagrees. I hear some people in this very section buying consoles and not having anything to really play
> Today 10:08 PM



that's very normal the start of a gen. I mean the ps4 has been around for how long?
same shit happened with ps3 but you me and every gamer have seen what sony did the last couple of years. ps3 has had a lot of good games to play on. ps4 will be even better if it keeps on like this cause the support from publishers will be all for sony.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 4, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> that's very normal the start of a gen. I mean the ps4 has been around for how long?
> same shit happened with ps3 but you me and every gamer have seen what sony did the last couple of years. ps3 has had a lot of good games to play on. ps4 will be even better if it keeps on like this cause the support from publishers will be all for sony.



I'm well aware of that.  But what's the point of buying a console for games you MIGHT think you want in the future.


PS4 ain't going anywhere and people are braking their necks to get one. It's really crazy.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 4, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> I'm well aware of that.  But what's the point of buying a console for games you MIGHT think you want in the future.
> 
> 
> PS4 ain't going anywhere and people are braking their necks to get one. It's really crazy.



dude have you been to vgchartz,neogaf,or amazon even? until this day you cant just casually walk into a store and just get a ps4. in my country getting a ps4 is impossible. people just wanna grab one before it runs out. thats the nature of human beings you just wanna own something before other people do.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 4, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> I'm well aware of that.  But what's the point of buying a console for games you MIGHT think you want in the future.
> 
> 
> PS4 ain't going anywhere and people are braking their necks to get one. It's really crazy.



Dog have money him buy cheese. I think the mistake most people make is to assume that everyone is in the same financial position or has the same outlook towards money. For some people the cost of a PS4 is not steep so they wouldn't exactly be putting themselves at a disadvantage to get one. 

Me personally? I will probably wait a little while; there are still a lot of PS3 games that I want to complete and there is no burning desire to go out and buy one.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 4, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> dude have you been to vgchartz,neogaf,or amazon even? until this day you cant just casually walk into a store and just get a ps4. in my country getting a ps4 is impossible. people just wanna grab one before it runs out. thats the nature of human beings you just wanna own something before other people do.



Runs out?  PS4 is going to be around for another 10 years man,  there is no limited supply here or while stocks last  there's going to be more regular ps4's to be produced and there's going to be a slim version just like all the PS before and the only difference is that this system is NOT backwards compatiable so there's no advantage from a console standpoint unlike those fat ps3 owners who had BC privileges. 
I'd understand if the console had games worth playing as at some point it might be hard to find those games at retail as more and more games come out but that's not the case.  Games should sell consoles but Sony has always worked a miracle with the playstaton brand.



Gunners said:


> Dog have money him buy cheese. I think the mistake most people make is to assume that everyone is in the same financial position or has the same outlook towards money. For some people the cost of a PS4 is not steep so they wouldn't exactly be putting themselves at a disadvantage to get one.
> 
> Me personally? I will probably wait a little while; there are still a lot of PS3 games that I want to complete and there is no burning desire to go out and buy one.




They probably don't but if they didn't buy something for the heck of it the wii u would have sold more than it did in the time span which leads me to believe that logically consumers don't go out and buy something they can't really enjoy especially if those consumers are ps3 and 360 owners where those same games are even available for the current gen consoles.

But you're right i'll probably never understand people's attitude towards money.


----------



## Enclave (Mar 4, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> I'm well aware of that.  But what's the point of buying a console for games you MIGHT think you want in the future.
> 
> 
> PS4 ain't going anywhere and people are braking their necks to get one. It's really crazy.



It's about looking at what's out, what will soon be out and the future.  You don't buy the system because it MIGHT have games one day that you want.  However I totally can understand buying the system now because you want to play various games released right now or even in the near future (I'm aware of some people who bought a PS4 recently because they didn't want to risk being unable to find it when inFamous: Second Son releases).  Now, these people aren't buying the system for just a couple games that are currently our or soon to be out, they also know that in time more games will come that they want.

You shouldn't give early adopters crap because without early adopters the console wouldn't still be around years down the line when you want to buy it.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 4, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> You mean those territories requiring  consumers to pay $1000.00 for the console?



the ps4 is profitable in most territories, including europe



> "PlayStation is one of the pillar businesses that Sony?s leader, Kazuo Hirai, has identified as pivotal to sustaining Sony?s business, while he regenerates it and restructures.
> 
> And therefore it?s really important that across our ecosystem that we generate cash and profitability.
> The ?399 price point, which I?m really thrilled about, allows us to to do that." - Jim Ryan



them countries you peak of are paying premium prices due to their countries imports taxing policies


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm waiting until FFXV and KH3 are released before I get a PS4, though that's assuming that they don't get PC ports, and also assuming that awesome games I really want aren't announced at E3, which is highly unlikely. Though it's also also a matter of whether those games come out before my must-have Square Enix titles.

Speaking of E3, what are you guys hoping gets announced for PS4?


----------



## Reyes (Mar 4, 2014)

I want a new Ratchet game announced and what ever Media Molecule has been working. 

Want to see what ever Sony Santa Monica is doing even if it's GOW4 and even Guerrilla Games new IP.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 4, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Speaking of E3, what are you guys hoping gets announced for PS4?



Super Mario galaxy 3 for ps4 

Ok I kid  I just want fallout 4 that is all.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 4, 2014)

Zone of the Enders 3.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 4, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> I just want fallout 4 that is all.





Though I will get it on PC because, y'know, mods. 

Still hoping it's announced, though.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 4, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Though I will get it on PC because, y'know, mods.
> 
> Still hoping it's announced, though.



Well of course it's PC for me as well. Played 3 on ps3 and I loved the shit out of that game for what if is but never again on a console.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 4, 2014)

I initially played New Vegas and then Fallout 3 on PS3, then discovered the wonderful world of mods and Steam sales.

I'm currently on another run of Fallout 3 for shits and giggles.

I just hope Bethesda has a cool limited edition for Fallout 4, I didn't get into the Fallout series until well after Fallout 3 and New Vegas had been released. By then limited editions for both were scarce and expensive.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 4, 2014)

My PS4 finally came guys since the December order!


*Spoiler*: __ 








^ how i felt


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2014)

ES and Fallout games are always played best on the PC.  Usually less buggy than on the consoles and of course the mods... As well as keyboard and mouse > controller for these styles of games.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 4, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> My PS4 finally came guys since the December order!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Where did you order it from? 



Nemesis said:


> ES and Fallout games are always played best on the PC.  Usually less buggy than on the consoles and of course the mods... As well as keyboard and mouse > controller for these styles of games.



I play them on PC with a 360 controller.

Come at me.


----------



## dream (Mar 4, 2014)

Nemesis said:


> ES and Fallout games are always played best on the PC.  Usually less buggy than on the consoles and of course the mods... As well as keyboard and mouse > controller for these styles of games.



Yes.  As good as the PS4 is as a console it just can't compare to PCs when it comes to those types of games.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 4, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Where did you order it from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sony themselves, they've been out of stock forever.


----------



## Reyes (Mar 4, 2014)

What did you get with it?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 5, 2014)

amy henning quit ND  seems she clashed with neil over their respective positions.

I guess it was bound to happen with him getting every award known to man last year and UC3 not exactly lightning people's arses on fire


----------



## Reyes (Mar 5, 2014)

Sony said the timeline of Uncharted won't be affected.

What I gather from that is her work on U4 is done.

Wonder what really happened.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 5, 2014)

feel sorry for amy, great talent, but uncharted 3 was so anti-climatic it hurts

but yeah after tlou i'm under no surprise neil and bruce are the big dogs at ND, still, the rumors say amy was "forced out", and that's not cool at all


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 5, 2014)

Seems like PS4 sales have taken a nosedive in Japan, unfortunately. It was to be expected until better software comes out. Knack is #2 on the Japan charts, but it seems like its sales numbers are exactly the same as the number of PS4 sales. Which makes sense, since Knack was bundled with the system. I just didn't expect them to count a pre-packaged game on the charts.

Even though PS4 sales dropped off a cliff, though, it sold double the amount of the second-best selling system last week (3DS). PSV doing good with 22k-ish, and WiiU at 8k ().

Fuck Square Enix, though. The Dragon Quest Monsters 2 remake has sold almost 700k, and they still haven't given non-Japanese the DQ7 remake or the DQM1 remake.


----------



## Reyes (Mar 5, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Fuck Square Enix, though. The Dragon Quest Monsters 2 remake has sold almost 700k, and they still haven't given non-Japanese the DQ7 remake or the DQM1 remake.



To be fair to SE, DQ is way way way more popular in Japan then it is in the rest of the world.

With DQ7, apparently the script to the game is 70,000 pages of text (biggest in the series) you need to translate all that into 8 other languages to release it which is a lot of work.  They could always take the PS1 trans and use that but even that one is a rush-shit translation.  As someone who played it you can tell when one person was done with one part and then another takes his place.

But probably the biggest thing preventing it over here is slaes.  The last few DQ remakes 5 & 6 had luke warm sales (5 did bad and 6 was okay).  And the spinoffs never did well (I think Joker 1 was the best?)

I think overall the only DQ games we will get from now on might be mainline, unless someone wants to publish the games I don't see them coming over here.


----------



## Enclave (Mar 5, 2014)

So, with Amy Hennig forced out of Naughty Dog do you think there's any chance she may return to Eidos and get put in charge of making a proper Legacy of Kain game again instead of the shit Nosgoth that they're currently working on?



Death-kun said:


> Seems like PS4 sales have taken a nosedive in Japan, unfortunately. It was to be expected until better software comes out. Knack is #2 on the Japan charts, but it seems like its sales numbers are exactly the same as the number of PS4 sales. Which makes sense, since Knack was bundled with the system. I just didn't expect them to count a pre-packaged game on the charts.
> 
> Even though PS4 sales dropped off a cliff, though, it sold double the amount of the second-best selling system last week (3DS). PSV doing good with 22k-ish, and WiiU at 8k ().
> 
> Fuck Square Enix, though. The Dragon Quest Monsters 2 remake has sold almost 700k, and they still haven't given non-Japanese the DQ7 remake or the DQM1 remake.



I read an article about PS4 sales dropping off.  The reason apparently is supply constraints.  The system sold out after a few days and only recently got a new shipment.  Next weeks Media Create sales numbers should be a more accurate portrayal of how PS4 sales are currently going.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 5, 2014)

sony should try keep amy in house, get her in another first party studio, she's great and will be good  publicity to whatever studio picks her up

the ps4 not having any game besides yakuza catering to the japanese market is a major oversight tho


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 5, 2014)

Enclave said:


> So, with Amy Hennig forced out of Naughty Dog do you think there's any chance she may return to Eidos and get put in charge of making a proper Legacy of Kain game again instead of the shit Nosgoth that they're currently working on?



Nothing would make me happier. She's the only one who can deliver a proper closure to the series. We only need one more fucking game.


----------



## Enclave (Mar 5, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Nothing would make me happier. She's the only one who can deliver a proper closure to the series. We only need one more fucking game.



I know, that's what kills me.  Defiance closed a LOT of the questions, one more game is all that's needed to finally wrap it up!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 5, 2014)

Razr knows he's just a big troll, he just says inflammatory shit to get people riled up


----------



## Enclave (Mar 5, 2014)

Eh, I think it's just him trying to some how stop himself from crying at the whooping the Wii U is getting.  Seriously, last week the Media Create numbers for PS4 in Japan sold 65,685 systems while the Wii U sold 8,204 and the PS4 pulled that off while being supply constrained.





Now, I don't usually post dualshockers news, however in this case it's something easy enough for them to verify that even their blatant bias can be overlooked.

While the PS4 didn't sell out instantly in Japan?  It did after a few days and the media create numbers I posted are for the week where the system was supply constrained.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 5, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Razr knows he's just a big troll, he just says inflammatory shit to get people riled up



Razr pushin' hard for the Hattifaten status, blissfully unaware that's he'll never touch him.


----------



## Enclave (Mar 5, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dySOeihivAU[/youtube]

inFamous: Second Son press kit opening.

Oh and if you call that phone number?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 5, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Razr pushin' hard for the Hattifaten status, blissfully unaware that's he'll never touch him.



See the main difference between me and Hatiffinen, is Im always listening to this 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bl9dP0CJfbQ&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

Or This 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqYDpA26b-g[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LNCI5X2Hzk[/YOUTUBE]

Or some Sweet Soul Grooves >:3

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWi8w52zh_8[/YOUTUBE]

Im chill as a cucumber. I have something called, _finesse_

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qru_8O4EUag[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 5, 2014)

I cant stop laughing at these people claiming RazorFist is a Sony hater. The guy doesnt give a shit about your corporate sheep herding lmao. keep grasping for straws


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 5, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> PS4 disagrees.  I hear some people in this very section buying consoles and not having anything to really play


People are stupid.


----------



## Gino (Mar 5, 2014)

I honestly don't get the hype believe me I've tried there's absolutely no reason to own any of these next gen consoles right now and when something is released it's more or less the same  shit we saw last gen just with TEH ghaphEZ or an different skin.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 5, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> They probably don't but if they didn't buy something for the heck of it the wii u would have sold more than it did in the time span which leads me to believe that logically consumers don't go out and buy something they can't really enjoy especially if those consumers are ps3 and 360 owners where those same games are even available for the current gen consoles.
> 
> But you're right i'll probably never understand people's attitude towards money.


Well the PS4 is marketed as somewhat of a luxury item. I think that Nintendo do themselves somewhat of a disservice selling their consoles cheaply in the sense that they're going too far under the amount that would deter people from purchasing their console that they are actually deterring potential customers. Generally people have a mindset that ''you get what you pay for'', so when the machine is too cheap they won't believe what they're buying is worthwhile. To an extent they're correct, the Wii U is pathetic in comparison to its competitors. 

If Nintendo went out of their way to provide a state of the art game console, and priced it as such, I think more people would show interest- there would be a buzz. However that isn't the case, and the console is largely overlook in favour of the more sexy PS4 ( In actuality it isn't overlooked in favour of the PS4 as that'd imply people make a conscious effort to disregard the WiiU; it simply isn't considered).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2014)

Titanfall 2 coming to the PS4..


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2014)

toplel



I was miffed it was only on Xbone and PC

but now I don't need to be


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2014)

What's funny is that TF2 will be so much better than TF1 it will hurt in the nuttsack for those who bought it. It will probably have 64 players with destructible environments. You know everything TF1 doesn't have and every nextgenFPS must.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 5, 2014)

Guess all those guys playing the first Titanfall on Xbox for all the years that an inevitable sequel will take will sure feel frustrated about it...when they're able to play the second game as well.

Not really feeling a grand victory here since the developers always said themselves that they were thinking about other consoles already. Plus there's a PC version anyway.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2014)

>Year*s*

You underestimate EA 

We'll probably hear about the sequel as early as August.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 5, 2014)

Depends on the numbers. This is either Call of Duty +5 million sales or it's probably canned. They're not expecting anything less.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2014)

5+ mill sales? Xbone only hit 4 million...


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 5, 2014)

My guess is EA's gonna get out of this contract with the GotY edition


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 5, 2014)

Those guys are fucking crazy expecting 5 million sales from that userbase.


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2014)

xbone fans going crazy over this thinking they will get it


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 5, 2014)

Um, its coming out for PC and xbox360 too, so yeah


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2014)

360 version got delayed last I hear.


----------



## Gino (Mar 5, 2014)

so titan fall 2 is already a thing man...........LOL


----------



## Imagine (Mar 5, 2014)

Khris said:


> Titanfall 2 coming to the PS4..



Good ol EA, always wanting the most amount of money they can get.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 5, 2014)

Khris said:


> 5+ mill sales? Xbone only hit 4 million...



There's also the PC version. But They're the guys that created the second most profitable product in entertainment, Call of Duty: Modern Warfare. EA wants some slice of the fat cake Activision is getting. Either that or nothing.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 5, 2014)

titanfall exclusivity must be something ea laments every single day now, the install base on current gen is nearly 3millions bigger on the ps4 that's too big a number to let go of 

not to mention battlefield and cod actually selling more on ps4 than xbox one also suggests that the shooting crowd has switched platforms, at least for now

the greedy tears flowing at ea must look like the nile now


----------



## dream (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't think that anyone expected Microsoft to drop the ball so hard when it came to the Xbox One and the PS4's power advantage certainly didn't help.  You can be sure that EA won't make this mistake again. 



The World said:


> xbone fans going crazy over this thinking they will get it



Lol.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 6, 2014)

To the guy who said ps4 so far is just better graphics, and so there's no reason to get hyped. Well yeah, what else is there?  

Can't wait to see GGXrd on a 60inch TV set


----------



## dream (Mar 6, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> To the guy who said ps4 so far is just better graphics, and so there's no reason to get hyped. Well yeah, what else is there?



Exactly, console launches and launch windows aren't really a great time for games.  Give it a while to build up a library.


----------



## EJ (Mar 6, 2014)

Is FFXHD  and X-2 going to be for PS4? Or both PS4 and PC?


----------



## Reyes (Mar 6, 2014)

No it's only on PS3, wish it did come to the PS4.


----------



## EJ (Mar 6, 2014)

The PS3 is currently better than the PS4.


----------



## The World (Mar 6, 2014)

Zidane said:


> No it's only on PS3, wish it did come to the PS4.



uhh it's on vita too breh


----------



## Disaresta (Mar 6, 2014)

Flow said:


> The PS3 is currently better than the PS4.



The inconvenient truth that some people dont want to admit right now.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 6, 2014)

Flow said:


> The PS3 is currently better than the PS4.





Disaresta said:


> The inconvenient truth that some people dont want to admit right now.



and? is this your first generation transition? 

its the same every time, you think devs will let go of 80+ million users just like that? these games were in production before the ps4 schedule was locked

this thread is weird is like some of you guys are new to this or are acting  like it and pretending that you are making substantial points, wth

its like people without a ps4 are begrudging people with one or something


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 6, 2014)

Whatcha mean? Don't all games suddenly appear on new consoles in the first 6 months? Isn't that how it is? =O


----------



## Gino (Mar 6, 2014)

No I think it's just weird people are hyping the shit out of a console with no games.


----------



## EJ (Mar 6, 2014)

dat Gino with that one liner of truth.


----------



## EJ (Mar 6, 2014)

PC MASTER GOAT BOAT RACE


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 6, 2014)

Gino said:


> No I think it's just weird people are hyping the shit out of a console with no games.



Maybe you don't remember that 7/8 year old meme of "PS3 has no gaems" but this shit is the same each generation.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2014)

TBH launch line up was meh.. Infamous is gonna straighten it out. But I want my Xrd burh


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 6, 2014)

Some of you just need to relax.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2014)

WiiU is not shit  





































*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gunners (Mar 6, 2014)

To be frank, the comments are getting somewhat retarded. How many individuals play 10 games at once, or even by that many games in a period of time? On average I'd say that I purchase 1 game a month, so providing there are a few titles out and good titles scheduled for release the initial line up is not going to be an issue. 

I think people need to look at the situation for what it is. Most of the people who buy a PS4 intend to use it in the future, so in actuality they're not saving a lot of money. It will cost them at most $200 more, but that'd require waiting for 2 years. If $200 over 2 years mattered that much to people they would be 30 cents in a jar every day.


----------



## Gino (Mar 6, 2014)

Flow said:


> PC MASTER GOAT BOAT RACE



Nothing master race about the PC brah.


----------



## teddy (Mar 6, 2014)

Gunners said:


> To be frank, the comments are getting somewhat retarded. *How many individuals play 10 games at once, or even by that many games in a period of time?* On average I'd say that I purchase 1 game a month, so providing there are a few titles out and good titles scheduled for release the initial line up is not going to be an issue.
> 
> I think people need to look at the situation for what it is. Most of the people who buy a PS4 intend to use it in the future, so in actuality they're not saving a lot of money. It will cost them at most $200 more, but that'd require waiting for 2 years. If $200 over 2 years mattered that much to people they would be 30 cents in a jar every day.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2014)

I wonder how many of people that complain about the weak library complained that Arkham Knight wasn't going to be on the PS360..


----------



## Gino (Mar 6, 2014)

Can't quote for some reason


> How many individuals play 10 games at once, or even by that many games in a period of time?


Something called a Gamer Bro.


@Khris no reason to complain when I'll be playing the definitive version.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2014)

Gunners said:


> To be frank, the comments are getting somewhat retarded. How many individuals play 10 games at once, or even by that many games in a period of time? On average I'd say that I purchase 1 game a month, so providing there are a few titles out and good titles scheduled for release the initial line up is not going to be an issue.
> 
> I think people need to look at the situation for what it is. Most of the people who buy a PS4 intend to use it in the future, so in actuality they're not saving a lot of money. It will cost them at most $200 more, but that'd require waiting for 2 years. If $200 over 2 years mattered that much to people they would be 30 cents in a jar every day.



I usually clear games in 2-3 days at a time all at once then move onto the next.
Rentals.


----------



## Max Thunder (Mar 6, 2014)

Lool I know it's a really dumb thing to say but I know this guy personally


----------



## sworder (Mar 6, 2014)

Gunners said:


> To be frank, the comments are getting somewhat retarded. How many individuals play 10 games at once, or even by that many games in a period of time? On average I'd say that I purchase 1 game a month, so providing there are a few titles out and good titles scheduled for release the initial line up is not going to be an issue.
> 
> I think people need to look at the situation for what it is. Most of the people who buy a PS4 intend to use it in the future, so in actuality they're not saving a lot of money. It will cost them at most $200 more, but that'd require waiting for 2 years. If $200 over 2 years mattered that much to people they would be 30 cents in a jar every day.



comments in this topic have been retarded for a few months now

look at the upcoming list of PS4 games this year and the upcoming list of PS3 games

the only good one on the PS3 list not on PS4 is Dark Souls 2, and I hated the first one so it makes no difference to me

i guess people love whining tho. or they like praising shitty ports of games i've played years ago to boredom (which are totally fine for ps3 but they complain when it's for vita)

link for reference:


----------



## EJ (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 6, 2014)

Gino said:


> I'm sorry I but that's not how it works everybody is not gonna come in here and be positive it's just not happening.



that goes without saying but at least an effort to fault the console on legit substantial stuff like how the rubber on the sticks are cheap and peel off and how sony has not addressed that, not on shit that we know happens with every generational transition, also how much of an argument is "lol no games" when there's people buying it for the superior versions of cross gen titles? or do those not count because i wanna seem knowledgeable on the internet and post "no games"? again, your tastes and expectations are universal, you guys are at least teens not kids



Gino said:


> As far what to buy or what not to buy It makes no difference to me if you like shit sandwiches just don't get mad when I point out the fact that's it's a shit sandwich.
> What situation?I'm straight man.
> 
> You're right my normal expectations are not indeed compatible with lowered expectations.







Gino said:


> I'm chilled as fuck I just have no problems calling how I see it.
> 
> I'm disappointed in all of these consoles most of all Wii U shit is a joke.
> 
> ...



fair enough

anyway i'm enjoying my shit sandwich, dead nation is cool and been playing it since last night it almost has the same grip on me resogun has, also got infamous in a couple of weeks and i'm looking forward to that

when's e3 again?


----------



## dream (Mar 6, 2014)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> when's e3 again?



June 10-12.


----------



## Gino (Mar 6, 2014)

The better question is what channels will it come on TV?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 6, 2014)

Gino said:


> Deathbringerpt wait you're turn and off the back you're wrong I remember bringing home more than 20 launch titles for ps2 brah.



Well, Jeff Damon is an entitled little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with rich people problems. So there.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2014)

Gino said:


> The better question is what channels will it come on TV?



Better question, will it not suck?


----------



## Gino (Mar 6, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, Jeff Damon is an entitled little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with rich people problems. So there.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Better question, will it not suck?


This is indeed the better question.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 6, 2014)

What people need to realize is that a new console is an investment  For launch or close to launch buyers, its not about the current library, its about the future library  Looking into the future, even just later this year, there's plenty of major titles coming out for PS4 that warrant people to be excited over owning one. 

Its just a matter of whether you want to have one now and get it out of the way, or wait till later and buy one. The price aint going down anytime soon


----------



## Gino (Mar 6, 2014)

The price can go down for me........at will


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 6, 2014)

> TOKYO, March 6, 2014 /PRNewswire/ --Sony Computer Entertainment Inc. today announced that Jack Tretton will step down from his role as President and CEO of Sony Computer Entertainment America (SCEA) as of March 31, 2014. This is a result of a mutual agreement between Mr. Tretton and SCEA not to renew their contractual relationship.
> 
> Shawn Layden, currently Executive Vice President and COO of Sony Network Entertainment International, will become President and CEO of SCEA, effective April 1, 2014.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 6, 2014)

Jack has been there for a long ass time....even through the PS3 troubles the company has had. that's...weird.


----------



## Gino (Mar 6, 2014)

Okay.........that's a little sad


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 6, 2014)

anyway, I never care about guy so whatever.


----------



## dream (Mar 6, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Jack has been there for a long ass time....even through the PS3 troubles the company has had. that's...weird.



Not really.  Assuming that he wasn't forced out I guess that he just grew tired of working at the company.


----------



## Reyes (Mar 6, 2014)

He been working with the company since March of 1995, I'm sure he left for his own reasons and wasn't forced out.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 6, 2014)

Reggie Fils-Aime ‏@Reggie_NOA  
MS CEO Ballmer steps down, press: "Microsoft's fine"
Sony CEO Jack Tretton steps down, press: "Sony's fine"
Iwata takes paycut: "DOOMED."


----------



## Shirker (Mar 6, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> What people need to realize is that a new console is an investment  For launch or close to launch buyers, its not about the current library, its about the future library  Looking into the future, even just later this year, there's plenty of major titles coming out for PS4 that warrant people to be excited over owning one.



Basically. Early adopters are such because the seller promised them something and the consumer trusts them to make good on that promise. I don't think there's anything wrong with it, the same way I don't think there's anything really wrong with Kickstarter. You don't wanna spend money on a PS4 with no games you like out right now? Good for you. I didn't really want a WiiU until a little over a year later (it was actually supposed to be longer). Confetti and streamers for me, folks.

That just makes you a different type of consumer, which is fine, but nothing to necessarily brag about or anything.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 6, 2014)

Dream said:


> Not really.  Assuming that he wasn't forced out I guess that he just grew tired of working at the company.



I don't understand why Jack would choose now to leave. Since he's been there so long and everything, it just feels unnatural


----------



## Gino (Mar 6, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> anyway, I never care about guy so whatever.





Malvingt2 said:


>


LOL


----------



## Reyes (Mar 6, 2014)

> "Although I will deeply miss the talented team at SCEA and the passion demonstrated every day by our fans,* I'm very excited about starting the next chapter of my career.* I want to thank the employees, partners and customers for their tireless commitment to the PlayStation brand and, of course, to our fans who have pushed us to new heights of innovation and entertainment over the past two decades. I leave PlayStation in a position of considerable strength and the future will only get brighter for PlayStation Nation."



Looks like he left to purse a new venture, wonder what it is?

Amazon Console?


----------



## dream (Mar 6, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Reggie Fils-Aime ‏@Reggie_NOA
> MS CEO Ballmer steps down, press: "Microsoft's fine"
> Sony CEO Jack Tretton steps down, press: "Sony's fine"
> Iwata takes paycut: "DOOMED."



Can't help but be amused by this, people really do treat Nintendo a bit differently. 



Inuhanyou said:


> I don't understand why Jack would choose now to leave. Since he's been there so long and everything, it just feels unnatural



Seems like he wanted to do something else.



Zidane said:


> Looks like he left to purse a new venture, wonder what it is?
> 
> Amazon Console?



Amazon console...do not want.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh.. I remember him now. He was the fool who said this



> Our view of the ‘Game Boy experience’ is that it’s a great babysitting tool, something young kids do on airplanes, but no self-respecting twenty-something is going to be sitting on an airplane with one of those. He’s too old for that.





So I don't have self-respect?


----------



## Reyes (Mar 6, 2014)

If anything he left on a high note (E3 2013). Good luck to you Jack, whatever you decided to do in the future.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 6, 2014)

yep, sounds like typical rival smacktalk to me  just as funny as his "i'll bet money on not being able to find ps3 on shelves come launch" sure thing buddy.

Of course, that comes with the job description when your a competing company/publisher. He was a pretty effective leader for SCEA overall


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 6, 2014)

Gunners said:


> To be frank, the comments are getting somewhat retarded. How many individuals play 10 games at once, or even by that many games in a period of time? On average I'd say that I purchase 1 game a month, so providing there are a few titles out and good titles scheduled for release the initial line up is not going to be an issue.
> 
> I think people need to look at the situation for what it is. Most of the people who buy a PS4 intend to use it in the future, so in actuality they're not saving a lot of money. It will cost them at most $200 more, but that'd require waiting for 2 years. If $200 over 2 years mattered that much to people they would be 30 cents in a jar every day.



I agree with this. I mean shit, I'm sitting here trying to catch up on games and people like "no games" I'm like "Lolz, you people have a job? Wife? kids? ANYTHING?" I remember good days in high school when I didn't have much but a job but now days, shit, I don't have time


----------



## Gino (Mar 6, 2014)

People be Mad in this Bitch.


----------



## Reyes (Mar 6, 2014)

Here are some games that the new SCEA CEO Shawn Layden was involved with:


> Game Credits
> 
> Business
> God of War III (2010)	  	(Supervisors)
> ...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 6, 2014)

I don't remember this. What's the context here?


----------



## Enclave (Mar 6, 2014)

That's what I'm wondering.  I've seen some people ask what the context is but never seen anybody actually explain.  Worst example was freakin' Kotaku using this gif in their story about him leaving Sony but not giving context for the gif.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 6, 2014)

Dream said:


> Not really.  Assuming that he wasn't forced out I *guess that he just grew tired of working at the company*.



At a time when sony is going to reclaim it's former glory?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 6, 2014)

Enclave said:


> That's what I'm wondering.  I've seen some people ask what the context is but never seen anybody actually explain.  Worst example was freakin' Kotaku using this gif in their story about him leaving Sony but not giving context for the gif.



Geoff told him to 'drop the mike' as he was leaving the interview and he did it wrong 

It was born from Neogaf constantly going on about how he should have dropped the mike after that awesome E3 conference when he got so many people up from their seats applauding about no DRM.


----------



## Enclave (Mar 6, 2014)

Lol, admittedly he should have done just that at E3.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 6, 2014)

What's the deal with the Playstation camera and the now inflated price? 





> GameStop has raised the price of the PlayStation 4 Camera, which is proving difficult to find at most major retailers. The retailer is now selling the accessory for $70, a full $10 above its normal $60 asking price.
> 
> We've reached out to a representative for the Grapevine, Texas company for comment or clarification on the price hike, but have not heard back. The price increase was first reported by Polygon.
> 
> ...



Glad I got mines at launch.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 6, 2014)

Speaking of E3 and stuff...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 6, 2014)

Fucking twitch. I hate the fuck out of it and I'm not even sure why.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 6, 2014)

They're mini google


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2014)

They're taking over 

I see the word a lot in my twitter feed.


----------



## Reyes (Mar 7, 2014)

> ?We?re not talking specifically about what projects were going. What I will say is what I said earlier.* It?s that, sometimes, a project needs a reboot. So that?s what we?re doing overall with the titles we?re working on there, and the studio itself. And I believe it?s a very good thing for the health of that studio.*?





> *Sometimes, high profile projects or studios need a reboot, and that?s what?s happening here. Santa Monica will always be a hugely important part of our global family of studios. It?s still a huge studio that?s right up there around 200 people, even after the recent layoffs*.?





> *Rohde confirmed that big, retail-style triple-A games will still be emerging from Sony Santa Monica in the future in addition to their rather prolific external development and second party incubation programs.* ?I have no problem saying that there is a huge internal development team,? Rohde said. ?So, of course, that?s something Santa Monica will always be working on? There will always be an XDEV element, and there will always be an internal development element at Santa Monica.?


----------



## Enclave (Mar 7, 2014)

At least twitch is pretty solid when it comes to doing live streams.  I don't think I've seen a YouTube live stream yet that wasn't plagued with some kind of technical difficulties.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 7, 2014)

all these fucking hyped ps4 games looking like shit compared to their 2012 e3 builds. whos stupid enough to buy this thing right now?


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I usually clear games in 2-3 days at a time all at once then move onto the next.
> Rentals.



that's nothing to brag about tbh

if I did that I wouldn't even remember half the games I played

why would I even be paying money to just rush through games?


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Fucking twitch. I hate the fuck out of it and I'm not even sure why.



the hipster that lives within you


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 7, 2014)

The World said:


> that's nothing to brag about tbh
> 
> if I did that I wouldn't even remember half the games I played
> 
> why would I even be paying money to just rush through games?



Renting is good for everything not an rpg or online multiplayer game

Most genre's have really short games. Even if you take your sweet time they can only last 2 or 3 days


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm not saying renting is a bad thing

just ya know

rushing through games and going through 15-20 games a month


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 7, 2014)

There's only 1 or 2 games per month max worth playing, wtf are you smoking?


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2014)

uhh what are you smoking?


----------



## Enclave (Mar 7, 2014)

Goova said:


> Renting is good for everything not an rpg or online multiplayer game
> 
> Most genre's have really short games. Even if you take your sweet time they can only last 2 or 3 days



I usually take my sweet ass time playing games.  The previous inFamous games took me a couple months each to beat.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 7, 2014)

you must play some shitty games every month then


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2014)

i'm not playing like that at all 

I was responding to UR comment


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2014)

Is Goova having a stroke again? Instead of responding to him, we should really be calling 911 this time.


----------



## Gino (Mar 7, 2014)

Goova said:


> all these fucking hyped ps4 games looking like shit compared to their 2012 e3 builds. whos stupid enough to buy this thing right now?



Talking about WD brah?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 7, 2014)

and infamous


----------



## Gino (Mar 7, 2014)

Haven't been paying attention to SS.


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2014)

infamous still looking great bruh


----------



## Reyes (Mar 7, 2014)

Second Son looks great, Goova must be smoking some bad shit


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 7, 2014)

e3:


now:


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2014)

If I had a dollar... for every pixel... that those screenshots had.

I'd have 2 dollars.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 7, 2014)

Blurry ass youtube screen shots based on different times of day and different attacks  ok


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 7, 2014)

The World said:


> the hipster that lives within you



I think it's more about the absolutely abhorrent shows that that website is shitting constantly. E-celebrities that do absolutely nothing of worth. The most interesting thing they've ever done is "Twitch plays" and only because it's so fucking stupid in an entertaining way.

Streaming E3 is fine, I guess. Can't be worse than any other streaming page.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 7, 2014)

Goova said:


> e3:
> 
> 
> now:



Both of those look like shit.

Because they're screenshots of youtube videos.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2014)

I don't get the point of the screenshots Goova posted.. Is he implying the sparks(or whatever you wanna call them) have decreased?


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 7, 2014)

might be the rumored VR headset


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 7, 2014)

Khris said:


> I don't get the point of the screenshots Goova posted.. Is he implying the sparks(or whatever you wanna call them) have decreased?



Could just be a lesser version of a skill.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 7, 2014)

folks are really going  crazy over this graphics thing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 7, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> folks are really going  crazy over this graphics thing.



Everyone has turned into spoiled graphics ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 7, 2014)

I mean i would be more concerned about how this game plays rather than how it looks.

I mean i'm concerned because i still don't know what this game is about.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2014)

Don't get me wrong.. I could care less about graphics.. I was just curious 

An enchanting art style > graphics all day IMO 

That's why I feel games like Journey and Puppeteer are possibly more impressive than high end realistic graphic games..


Also, they're doing a Last of us Movie? Would have rather the budget went to a spin-off or a sequel..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 7, 2014)

Last of us movie would probably suck if it was actually about the zombies


----------



## Gino (Mar 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Everyone has turned into spoiled graphics ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



It's not that in the case of WD people are just tired of Ubisoft's shit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 7, 2014)

Gino said:


> It's not that in the case of WD people are just tired of Ubisoft's shit.



Only just now? They aren't going to do anything about it.


----------



## Gino (Mar 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Only just now? They aren't going to do anything about it.



Your cynic level is over 9,000.


----------



## YoungChief (Mar 7, 2014)

Jon Snow said:


> Imagine how games will look in 7 years time
> 
> just look at the differences between Resistance and The Last of Us. It's gonna be good



Hate to burst your bubble but I'm not so sure it'll be like it used to be, when developers had to learn a console's architecture to draw out more power



The PS4 runs x86 correct? Developers know how that works, they know how to get the power out of it, the only thing that's going to affect how good a game looks now is the money put into it


----------



## sworder (Mar 7, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> The PS4 runs x86 correct? Developers know how that works, they know how to get the power out of it, the only thing that's going to affect how good a game looks now is the money put into it



The irony in this is that the best looking PS4 games are made by developers that don't make PC games, ergo they don't know all the intricacies of x86 at all


----------



## Zaru (Mar 7, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> The PS4 runs x86 correct? Developers know how that works, they know how to get the power out of it, the only thing that's going to affect how good a game looks now is the money put into it



That's a fallacy, in my opinion. Let me explain:
While x86 is what commonly runs on PCs, what does that mean for PC game developers? Aside from compatibility, not much. PC games don't even GET the kind of low level access that would allow them to optimize around the intricacies of the x86 architecture, and the wide range of hardware makes it more difficult anyway.
Meanwhile, the majority of the gaming industry developing for the last gen (PS3, 360 and Wii) had to deal with variants of the Power architecture, and needed to get much more out of those systems. It's not an unlikely assumption that the vast majority of engine developers know much more about the architecture of the last gen than they - or most PC developers - know about x86.

Thus it's not really an advantage, at least not anywhere near the extent that some people make it out to be.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 7, 2014)

I really REALLY dislike coding for x86 processors
Mostly due to what my employers ask me to do with this tech isnt really fitted to how these machines work. That isnt where their strengths lie.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 8, 2014)

So is Watchdogs worth buying or not?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 8, 2014)

How should we know? We dont know anything about the game


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 8, 2014)

Eh i thought it was out already. Oh well. I got tired playing nba2k14 i suck so bad with that game lol


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 8, 2014)

Probably because you curse every damn time you're playing it


----------



## Zaru (Mar 8, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Eh i thought it was out already. Oh well. I got tired playing nba2k14 i suck so bad with that game lol



People are currently bitching about the big graphical downgrades since the first E3 reveal. I wouldn't risk buying it day one when it comes out.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 8, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Probably because you curse every damn time you're playing it



Lol not really im only playing against the cpu. But i do curse whenever i get the 3sec violation


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 8, 2014)

Zaru said:


> People are currently bitching about the big graphical downgrades since the first E3 reveal. I wouldn't risk buying it day one when it comes out.



Fuckem right?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 8, 2014)

Speaking of, Goova never came back after he posted those screenshots during his stroke, and now I'm actually curious about this "graphical downgrade" mumbo-jumbo.

Anyone got any better comparisons?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 8, 2014)

FF 15 isn't going to look good.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 8, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Speaking of, Goova never came back after he posted those screenshots during his stroke, and now I'm actually curious about this "graphical downgrade" mumbo-jumbo.
> 
> Anyone got any better comparisons?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 9, 2014)

*Sony's PlayStation 4 Is Crushing Microsoft's Xbox One and Nintendo's Wii U*


> Sony's PlayStation is on pace to far outsell rival machines from Nintendo and
> Sony (NYSE: SNE) is currently crushing its rivals in the video game market. The Japanese electronics giant has now sold more than 6 million PlayStation 4s, likely (though not officially) putting it ahead of both Microsoft's (NASDAQ: MSFT) Xbox One and Nintendo's (NASDAQOTH: NTDOY) Wii U.
> 
> The PlayStation 4 has exceeded Sony's expectations, and should continue to sell well in the coming quarters. That's great for Sony, as its other electronic businesses continue to languish.
> ...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 10, 2014)

The major issue with that is the PS4 doesnt have the chops to pull off what the PS2 did with the Matrix.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 10, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> The major issue with that is the PS4 doesnt have the chops to pull off what the PS2 did with the Matrix.


Whut?whut?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 10, 2014)

Drive Club delayed again, for anyone who cares.


----------



## Reyes (Mar 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Drive Club delayed again, for anyone who cares.



It hasn't that IGN article is about why they held it back from launch.

Although if the VR is true, I wouldn't be surprise that Sony holds off for the release.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 10, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> The major issue with that is the PS4 doesnt have the chops to pull off what the PS2 did with the Matrix.



Look like PS4 is doing even better.


Goddamn this can't even be considered a war anymore.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 10, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Look like PS4 is doing even better.
> 
> 
> Goddamn this can't even be considered a war anymore.



Indeed its more like Pest control


----------



## SionBarsod (Mar 10, 2014)

Sony and Nintendo Master Race. That's all I want from this console generation. Microsoft can pretty much eat dicks at this point


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 10, 2014)

Welp Sony needs to start putting out better fucking games than Microsoft at this point lol

Anywho, anyone excited about Over My Dead Body 2 for Vita?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 10, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Look like PS4 is doing even better.
> 
> 
> Goddamn this can't even be considered a war anymore.



King of the hill in a severly contracted market.

Consoles are Doomed didnt you know? LOL. 



PC Mustard Race Yo

Imma Buy me a Steambox steambox.

You Buy Power? IBUYPOWER


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 10, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> Sony and Nintendo Master Race. That's all I want from this console generation. Microsoft can pretty much eat dicks at this point



The funny part is that Microsoft is kicking the shit out of the PS4 in terms of exclusives.


----------



## dream (Mar 11, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The funny part is that Microsoft is kicking the shit out of the PS4 in terms of exclusives.



Microsoft fucked themselves over with the price and disastrous PR + policies early on.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 11, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The funny part is that Microsoft is kicking the shit out of the PS4 in terms of exclusives.



On what planet?

-Infamous: Second Son
-Killzone: Shadowfall
-Contrast
-Daylight
-Don't Starve
-Driveclub
-Everybody's Gone to the Rapture
-FFXIV
-DC Universe Online
-Hotline Miami 2
-Hohokum
-MLB 14: The Show
-Octodad
-The Order 1886
-Resogun
-Rime
-Transistor
-Uncharted 4
-The Witness
-Deep Down
-EverQuest Next
-Planetside 2
-Rogue Legacy
-SOMA
-Starbound

And that's leaving a LOT of games out. Not to mention the updated ports like Flower, Flow, and Dead Nation. Which you get for free if you already own the PS3 versions (or through PS+ in Dead Nation's case).


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 11, 2014)

^ Those arent out yet^ 

Next gen is also delay central.

Particularly with software sales already


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 11, 2014)

Dream Demon said:


> Microsoft fucked themselves over with the price and disastrous PR + policies early on.



Well, no one contesting that. They fucked up in pretty much every way that the 360 didn't. But in sheer number of Triple A exclusives, they've invested plenty of hard cold money. Ironically something that the 360 also was pretty weak at, even in the beginning when it tried to leverage it.

I'm not going to get a One in a long, long, long time if ever but I certainly appreciate the effort. Would be nice if it keeps up.

~





St NightRazr said:


> ^ Those arent out yet^



And fucking indie games are irrelevant when it comes to exclusive listing. Especially remasters of already existing indies.

Playstation used to have amazing brand software. It lost almost all of really iconic ones with the advent of multiplatform.

Well, it's probably going to have the best versions in term of performance but it's still quite a difference from having exclusive rights.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 11, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> ^ Those arent out yet^
> 
> Next gen is also delay central.
> 
> Particularly with software sales already



Quite a few of them are out already. Neither the One nor the PS4 have got a ton of games, let alone exclusives, out right now. But the future looks a lot brighter for the PS4 on that front. Seems like every week an indie game or PC port gets announces with only the PS4 in mind. To say Microsoft is "kicking the shit" out of Sony in terms of exclusives right now, or in the foreseeable future, is just false. 

At least objectively... SUBjectively, you might be a big fighting game fan. So obviously Killer Instinct would be a big tally mark for Microsoft. Just as Outlast would be a big tally mark for Sony if you're a survival horror fan.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 11, 2014)

>Octodad
>Exclusive


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 11, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And fucking indie games are irrelevant when it comes to exclusive listing. Especially remasters of already existing indies.
> 
> Playstation used to have amazing brand software. It lost almost all of really iconic ones with the advent of multiplatform.
> 
> Well, it's probably going to have the best versions in term of performance but it's still quite a difference from having exclusive rights.



Oh yeah! Fuck indie games! Those aren't REAL exclusives! 

Give me a break. Outlast is one of the best horror games I've played in a long time. But it doesn't count because it's not made by Ubisoft or EA, right!?

Rime, Transistor, Everybody's Gone to the Rapture, The Witness... these games look amazing. But I guess you only care about games with a big budget! Not that Sony is lacking in big budget titles. Infamous comes out in less than 2 weeks. The Order, Driveclub, Uncharted, whatever Sony Santa Monica is working on... It's only been 4 months. Wait until E3 before dismissing Sony's first party lineup. The PS3 didn't exactly start out strong but by 2009 it had exclusives in spades over Microsoft and last year proved that.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> >Octodad
> >Exclusive



Console exclusive is still an exclusive. Unless you wanna discredit Titanfall.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 11, 2014)

Titanfall is also for PC, so I don't see how it's 'Xbox Exclusive'.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 11, 2014)

M$ has shit tons of exclusives??? Since when did that happened?  

That console is only good for FPS and driving games. Gtfo lol lmao


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2014)

Are the babies crying again


----------



## Reyes (Mar 11, 2014)

Everyone just wants to hate on the king


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 11, 2014)

Halo: Beach Volleyball 

With gay master chef and gay spartans.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 11, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The funny part is that Microsoft is kicking the shit out of the PS4 in terms of exclusives.



This made me laugh so hard my stomach actually started hurting


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 11, 2014)

Lol Quantum Break. The title itself is so cheesy i expect it to be a sci-fi garbage 

Pc gaming is also dead. All it can do is provide better graphics and more piracy.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 11, 2014)

^ PC gamings dead if all you do is play shitty console games on it.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 11, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Welp Sony needs to start putting out better fucking games than Microsoft at this point lol
> 
> Anywho, anyone excited about Over My Dead Body 2 for Vita?



At this point?  They are kicking ass in terms of sales and the games haven't even BEGUN to come out yet.

When that happens it's going to be an even bigger surge.


Not to mention after the price drop?  Jesus.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 11, 2014)

You know you're gonna have to wait two years for that yeah?


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 11, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> You know you're gonna have to wait two years for that yeah?



2 Years will come very quickly.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 11, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Lol Quantum Break. The title itself is so cheesy i expect it to be a sci-fi garbage



Guess Max Payne and Alan Wake are bad then. Who gives a fuck about the pedigree of a studio, let's judge the quality of a game by the fucking name.

Genius.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 11, 2014)

Well doesnt look like a game I'd like.
Its more TV TV TV integration sillyness. What do you think you are? Pokemon? 

You rarely see synergy like that lol.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 11, 2014)

Remedy always integrated their games with a cinematic format without losing sight that they were still actually making a game, which is why they're probably the only studio I'd give any chance of pulling this right.

Not that this will mean much to anyone in the console war side of things but meh. 



Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> On what planet?



Didn't notice your post at first but might as well reply. But yeah, the planet where half your list is as exclusive as Titanfall is, which is to say, not exclusive at all. So yeah, strange list.

-Infamous: Second Son
-Killzone: Shadowfall
-Contrast
-*Daylight*
-*Don't Starve*
-Driveclub
-Everybody's Gone to the Rapture
-*FFXIV*
-*DC Universe Online*
-*Hotline Miami 2*
-*Hohokum*
-*MLB 14: The Show*
-*Octodad*
-The Order 1886
-Resogun
-Rime
-*Transistor*
-Uncharted 4
-The Witness
-Deep Down
-*EverQuest Next*
-*Planetside 2*
-*Rogue Legacy*
-*SOMA*
-*Starbound*

And justifying a next gen console with small time indies is pretty weak, dude. There's this platform called computer which renders any indie exclusivity in a console absolutely obsolete. Stick to triple A.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 11, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Remedy always integrated their games with a cinematic format without losing sight that they were still actually making a game, which is why they're probably the only studio I'd give any chance of pulling this right.
> 
> Not that this will mean much to anyone in the console war side of things but meh.
> 
> ...



Honestly they could probably make a better game than the Order so lol have at it.

Personally getting tired of Third person shooters


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 11, 2014)

Bloody the console wars are.


----------



## sworder (Mar 11, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And justifying a next gen console with small time indies is pretty weak, dude. There's this platform called computer which renders any indie exclusivity in a console absolutely obsolete. Stick to triple A.



lol this argument

most console gamers don't give a shit about PC gaming. they either get indies for their PS4 or they don't get them at all


----------



## SionBarsod (Mar 11, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Bloody the console wars are.



They are entertaining though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 11, 2014)

CEO Kaz Hirai ‏@KazHiraiCEO  1m
.@AskEASupport My copy of Titanfall seems to be broken. I insert it into my PS4 but nothing happens. Can you help?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 11, 2014)

Khris said:


> CEO Kaz Hirai ‏@KazHiraiCEO  1m
> .@AskEASupport My copy of Titanfall seems to be broken. I insert it into my PS4 but nothing happens. Can you help?



link?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 11, 2014)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> link?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 11, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Didn't notice your post at first but might as well reply. But yeah, the planet where half your list is as exclusive as Titanfall is, which is to say, not exclusive at all. So yeah, strange list.
> 
> -Infamous: Second Son
> -Killzone: Shadowfall
> ...



Where's the list that "kicks the shit" out of this one? These games are not coming out on the Xbox One, just as Titanfall is not coming out on the PS4. You can get into semantics all you want, but that is a form of exclusivity. Not everyone has a gaming rig. 

You're a moron if you dismiss games as "small time" just because it's not published by a giant corporation. Outlast was made by a small studio and it's a 5 hour game. One of the best survival horror games to come out in years too. You can brush it off all you want, but there are a LOT of indie games coming to the PS4 and not the One. If they're worth playing on your PC then they're worth playing on your PS4. I got The Swapper, Lone Survivor, Gone Home, Rogue Legacy, etc. on Steam. Knowing that they're coming out on PS platforms is a huge plus regardless of already owning them. People who haven't played them can now experience those games, at least if they have a PS4.

Your mindset of "stick to big AAA games" is even more baffling when you consider than 80% of Microsoft's big "AAA" exclusives DO come out on PC as well, while Sony's "AAA" exclusives NEVER come to PC. inFAMOUS, Driveclub, The Order, Uncharted, Killzone... you're not gonna get these on PC, unlike Titanfall... so if you're discrediting games that aren't exclusive to the console itself... how do you get to the conclusion that Microsoft is "kicking the shit" out of Sony in terms of exclusives in the first place?


----------



## dream (Mar 11, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Stick to triple A.



Actually, stick to games that sound interesting and fun.  Triple A means jack shit beyond the budget put behind it. 



Khris said:


> CEO Kaz Hirai ‏@KazHiraiCEO  1m
> .@AskEASupport My copy of Titanfall seems to be broken. I insert it into my PS4 but nothing happens. Can you help?



I still love this guy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## dream (Mar 11, 2014)

Huh, we finally get confirmation on the amount of RAM available for games.  Bit less than I was expecting but the 3GBs not available is likely reserved for the future when Sony wants for RAM available to devs to give gamers an impression of a jump in performance.


----------



## Disaresta (Mar 12, 2014)

triple a games are the cancer of the gaming world.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 12, 2014)

So enslaved. Still going to keep up with the hardware shortages talk?

3DWorld>PS4/Knack in Japan still.

Yep only 6 cores available


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 12, 2014)

Dream Demon said:


> Actually, stick to games that sound interesting and fun.



Well, fucking duh. That goes without saying. In a triple A context. Because what sounds interesting and fun in the indie scene is much better outside the console world, outside of the actual exclusives like The Witness, which surprise, surprise, it's also coming to PC so not even that one. Why the hell people think that justifying a next gen console with small indies games inside a paywall online feature as a "must have" thing is fucking baffling to me. Just shows how game starved this generation really is.

Actually, you can justify that way, but I really don't give a shit because I know the alternative is better. There's always the "console players don't care about PC gaming!" argument that the other guy wrote but that's really no one's fault but their own. You don't need a Quantum Computer to play 99% of the indie stuff coming out these days. The whole idea is accessible software in the first place.



Disaresta said:


> triple a games are the cancer of the gaming world.



Except if they have "Nintendo" written on the cover, right?

It's the publishers that are killing Triple A gaming, not the developers.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 12, 2014)

Nintendo doesnt make triple A games according to folks.

Which is actually truth BECAUSE THEY HAVE NO BUDGET WHATSOEVER.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 12, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Nintendo doesnt make triple A games according to folks.



Somehow, and I don't really know why, I knew you'd say this.

Well, anyway, those folk be dumb as hell.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 12, 2014)

Of course they're dumb, they talk shit about nintendo all day every day. Lol.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 12, 2014)

Eeyup. Kinda have to.

Its in my job description to pay attention to these things


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2014)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Where's the list that "kicks the shit" out of this one? These games are not coming out on the Xbox One, just as Titanfall is not coming out on the PS4. You can get into semantics all you want, but that is a form of exclusivity. Not everyone has a gaming rig.



It doesn't matter if someone has a gaming rig or not.  Mid range PCs can run near enough all games that are out, who cares if you have to lower the graphics a bit for a smooth run.  If it is on a console and a PC then it is NOT an exclusive.

Titanfall is NOT an xbox exclusive just like those listed on a PC and PS4 are not PS4 exclusives.




			
				Deathbringerpt said:
			
		

> And justifying a next gen console with small time indies is pretty weak, dude. There's this platform called computer which renders any indie exclusivity in a console absolutely obsolete. Stick to triple A.



Pretty dumb argument.  You're pretty much saying people should only buy consoles for graphics.  Indie games are as versatile and different to each other in looks, game style and quality as so called Triple As are.  Basically all a Triple A is these days is a game that comes from a select few publishers and 90% of the time are cheap as sequels that are basically the same game they released the year before but slapped the next number up.

When I buy a game I don't go "Oh it's triple A"  I ask myself is it good? That is it, that is all I care about.  If it is good I will buy it, if I am unsure I will wait till it is cheaper then buy it.  If I think it sucks then I leave it alone.  Regardless if it is indie, triple A or in between.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 12, 2014)

Nemesis said:


> You're pretty much saying people should only buy consoles for graphics.



Not really, no. I'm saying people shouldn't be buying these console for indie games. I just see no point to it when there's a better platform.

Although saying "Triple A" only is plenty narrowminded, I admit. But I am taking all of the really small scale indie stuff out of the equation.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 12, 2014)

Nemesis said:


> It doesn't matter if someone has a gaming rig or not.  Mid range PCs can run near enough all games that are out, who cares if you have to lower the graphics a bit for a smooth run.  If it is on a console and a PC then it is NOT an exclusive.
> 
> Titanfall is NOT an xbox exclusive just like those listed on a PC and PS4 are not PS4 exclusives.



Some people prefer playing on consoles in general. I play a ton of games on Steam, but if I have the choice, I'm gonna pick it up on my PS3/4. It's where my friends are, I prefer the controller, and I enjoy having as many games as possible under the same community. You can argue that no one has an excuse to not play games on their PC. But it doesn't matter, because that's just what you think in your bubble of a world.

And, you keep arguing the semantics. They are exclusive from each other. Period.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 12, 2014)

The pS3 controller is a piece of shit, Im sorry its too damn small and the thumb sticks are awkward from that position.

And you can hook up any controller you want to a PC and put it in your living room,


----------



## Gunners (Mar 12, 2014)

What's your hand measurement? Unless you're an Ape, the PS3 controller should be okay.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 12, 2014)

9 inches long. I hate the sixaxis, their analogs are annoying to get a good grip on and it limits extended play for me. Its why I'd buy all my games on the Xbox 360 if not for Xbox Live. So I own half the games on PS3. 

I'd rather play with the silly wii remote nes style. Since it feels much nicer than that and It fees good to click in the b button with your back hand. And your hands arnt cramped. Lol. 

DS4's a much needed improvement but good lord.

I always though the DS3  needed  longer handles and to be a little more wavy, form fitting,


----------



## Gunners (Mar 12, 2014)

The only issue I had with the controller was the triggers.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 12, 2014)

And the sign


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 12, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> The pS3 controller is a piece of shit, Im sorry its too damn small and the thumb sticks are awkward from that position.
> 
> And you can hook up any controller you want to a PC and put it in your living room,



Ok? I like the DS3. I've always liked the DS controllers. So you not liking them is as irreverent to me as me liking them is irrelevant to you.

Just because you CAN do something doesn't mean you should. I COULD hook up my computer to my TV and then use a driver to allow me to use the DS3 on that computer... but I'm not going to. Because I have a PS3 and a PS4.

It's not as simple as "just hook your controller into your PC"! While Valve is really good with controller support, and most console ports will have decent controller support... a BIG chunk of my Steam library either doesn't support a controller, or it doesn't support a controller well. Deadzone issues, mapping issues, etc... it's often more of a hassle than it's worth.

And I generally prefer a controller for most genres so that's a big issue for me. Analog sticks are better than WASD in every single way, for me. When I'm playing a game like Skyrim, Bioshock, or Mass Effect, I like to be able to control how fast I'm walking/running/moving. It completely breaks the immersion for me when I go from walking very slow to full on sprinting because you don't have the precise control of an analog stick. It also makes things like sneaking in Skyrim a fucking nightmare. I also prefer having all the buttons in the palm of my hands. Not 10 keys to the right.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 12, 2014)

Im the same way ^


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 12, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Im the same way ^





We... agree on something?

...

[YOUTUBE]3GwjfUFyY6M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 13, 2014)

But Im the kind of guy that will just game anywhere.  I'd play mmo's on a dinghy old minibook with several broken keys because i could

I take on difficult controls as an extra handicap because games are just too damn easy these days. Lol.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 13, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> But Im the kind of guy that will just game anywhere.  I'd play mmo's on a dinghy old minibook with several broken keys because i could
> 
> I take on difficult controls as an extra handicap because games are just too damn easy these days. Lol.



So shouldn't you like the handicap the dual 3 provides?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 13, 2014)

It stops me from playing the games for long in the first place^

Im not trying to become masahiro sakurai here.

These days I just play multiplayer games and Catherine on it.

Geh I hate that I have vanquish on the PS3 >_>


----------



## The World (Mar 13, 2014)

I've always liked the DS controllers

anyways looks like the Last Guardian is still being made


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 13, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> ^ PC gamings dead if all you do is play shitty console games on it.



How cute. 

You really wish all thise Mario PC ports never existed huh?


----------



## Gino (Mar 13, 2014)

Nothing wrong with the Ps3 controller man fuck outta here.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2014)

The DS3 is small as shit, and whoever thought convex analog sticks without grips were a good idea should be fired.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 13, 2014)

Yup. 

Though Im wondering if platinum is going to make me buy an Xbone 

Probably going to get one or the other when Sony releases something good in addition to Lily Bergamo by Suda

Sure makes it hard to want to buy these consoles when you have a pc


----------



## Shirker (Mar 13, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> The DS3 is small as shit, and whoever thought convex analog sticks without grips were a good idea should be fired.



Damn, is that the typical opinion? Now I feel awkward because it's probably my favorite controller to play with behind the Gamecube's, analogue sticks and all. 

Although, that said, the way the L2 and R2 buttons were designed was a terrible idea. Pinched my middle fingers on those suckers more times than I'd care to admit. Did they fix that with the DS4?


----------



## Enclave (Mar 13, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Damn, is that the typical opinion? Now I feel awkward because it's probably my favorite controller to play with behind the Gamecube's, analogue sticks and all.
> 
> Although, that said, the way the L2 and R2 buttons were designed was a terrible idea. Pinched my middle fingers on those suckers more times than I'd care to admit. Did they fix that with the DS4?



Oh they fixed the hell out of L2 and R2 on the DS4.

I love the DS3 but the DS4 blows it out of the water.  Probably the best controller I've ever used.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 13, 2014)

Someone wanna explain this to me? Because Im tired of being right.

Lol.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Canute87 (Mar 13, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Someone wanna explain this to me? Because Im tired of being right.
> 
> Lol.



Didn't hear anything about that.  I guess sony fans do have the loudest voices.

Maybe they had to downgrade it because of things like time constraints as well as budget.


----------



## dream (Mar 13, 2014)

Downgrades from older reveals are pretty common so I'm not too bothered.  The Watch Dogs downgrade only affected me so much because of drastic it seemed.


----------



## Enclave (Mar 13, 2014)

It's also difficult to exactly gauge how much of a downgrade is done in that inFamous screen considering they're at different locations at different times of day.  You'll naturally have some lost detail after all in lower light conditions.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 13, 2014)

Yeah, not exactly the best screens for comparison. Completely different time of day and the resolution/qaulity of the final build screenshot is pretty awful. I wouldn't be surprised if the visuals took a bit of a hit overall compared to a controlled presentation at E3, though.

Not worried one bit considering all the praise going on at Neogaf. People who've seen the walkthrough video before it got taken down are saying that the game looks as good as they expected from next gen... two years from now. Anyone who was on the fence says they're sold after seeing it in action.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 13, 2014)

They removed the dynamic global illumination, light filtration and the shadows


----------



## sworder (Mar 13, 2014)

or

it's just dawn and the game is simply dark, so there are no shadows to be shown


----------



## Id (Mar 13, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Someone wanna explain this to me? Because Im tired of being right.
> 
> Lol.



different points of day


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 13, 2014)

Who gives a fuck? Game looks beast either way and Infamous is all about story/gameplay so who gives a shit? Infamous 2 >>>>


----------



## Gunners (Mar 13, 2014)

A Nintendo fan pointing the finger at a game's graphics.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 13, 2014)

DS3 is fine, 99% of people who says its too small aren't holding it correctly, I have giant hands so I found it very confusing when people say its small. You don't grip the controller, you rest it on your palms.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2014)

Gunners said:


> A Nintendo fan pointing the finger at a game's graphics.



Really? You're going to make _that_ comment? He's obviously pointing out that what they show us at E3 is rarely what the final product ends up looking like. 

The fact that you people jump down his throat for posting it is more unnerving than his obnoxious fanboyism. You'd have to be blind or delusional to not see that the E3 shot looks leagues better, as it usually does with most games revealed at E3. Downgrades from E3 are common practice at this point.


----------



## Enclave (Mar 13, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Really? You're going to make _that_ comment? He's obviously pointing out that what they show us at E3 is rarely what the final product ends up looking like.
> 
> The fact that you people jump down his throat for posting it is more unnerving than his obnoxious fanboyism. You'd have to be blind or delusional to not see that the E3 shot looks leagues better, as it usually does with most games revealed at E3. Downgrades from E3 are common practice at this point.



He's trying to just piss off PS4 fans, likely due to being so insecure in how poorly Nintendo is doing with the Wii U.  That's why people jump down his throat so readily, because he's a known troll.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 13, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Downgrades from E3 are common practice at this point.



Heck, not even at this point. Stuff like that's been happening for eons. Mario 64 comes to mind.

Anyway, I doubt it has too much to do with time of day; the textures and shadows look objectively worse. Not that it really matters much....


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2014)

Enclave said:


> That's why people jump down his throat so readily, because he's a known troll.



>consider him a "known troll"
>regularly feed him anyway

lol


----------



## sworder (Mar 13, 2014)

The E3 shot doesn't look better at all. Looks exactly the same with different lighting and shitty image quality

The devs literally stated the graphics were not downgraded, but fuck the devs right? They are obviously lying

If you guys believe that BS then your tinfoil hats are a little too tight


----------



## Reyes (Mar 13, 2014)

PS4 won February: 

PS4: 286.7K 
Xbox One: 258K
Xbox 360: 114K 
Wii U: 82.5K


----------



## Gunners (Mar 13, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Really? You're going to make _that_ comment? He's obviously pointing out that what they show us at E3 is rarely what the final product ends up looking like.
> 
> The fact that you people jump down his throat for posting it is more unnerving than his obnoxious fanboyism. You'd have to be blind or delusional to not see that the E3 shot looks leagues better, as it usually does with most games revealed at E3. Downgrades from E3 are common practice at this point.


Yes I am going to make that comment, because it is ironic that a Nintendo fanboy would go down that route. As for your blind and delusional comment, who said I didn't recognise the difference? I recognised it; I didn't actually give my opinion on it, but for the record I do not care.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 13, 2014)

Zidane said:


> PS4 won March:
> 
> PS4: 286.7K
> Xbox One: 258K
> ...



You mean February. We're in the middle of March


----------



## Shirker (Mar 13, 2014)

Maybe that's just how hard they won it.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Yes I am going to make that comment, because it is ironic that a Nintendo fanboy would go down that route. As for your blind and delusional comment, who said I didn't recognise the difference? I recognised it; I didn't actually give my opinion on it, but for the record I do not care.



That implies that Nintendo games generally look bad, which they usually don't. 

And for the record, I wasn't calling you blind or delusional. Because, like you said, you didn't give your opinion about it. "You'd" was being used as a general call to anyone. The better way to say it would have been "One would...", so that's my fault.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 13, 2014)

No it wasn't, because the generalization was implied. 
English!


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 14, 2014)

Grammaring up in here.


----------



## Reyes (Mar 14, 2014)

Kael Hyun said:


> You mean February. We're in the middle of March



My bad


----------



## Shirker (Mar 14, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Grammaring up in here.



What can I say? I can does grammer good when I think my brain to it.


----------



## Gino (Mar 14, 2014)

lel console ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 14, 2014)

Gino said:


> lel console ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Do you even have a gaming PC? 

I genuinely forgot.


----------



## Gino (Mar 14, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Do you even have a gaming PC?
> 
> I genuinely forgot.



And If I do?

I'm a gamer don't really matter what I game on except phones fuck that.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 14, 2014)

Gino said:


> And If I do?
> 
> I'm a gamer don't really matter what I game on except phones fuck that.



I'm just wondering because of your "lel console ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" comment.


----------



## Gino (Mar 14, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I'm just wondering because of your "lel console ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" comment.



People in here be mad as shit.


So I just do my part and


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 14, 2014)

Enclave said:


> He's trying to just piss off PS4 fans, likely due to being so insecure in how poorly Nintendo is doing with the Wii U.  That's why people jump down his throat so readily, because he's a known troll.



You guys really need to stop. It's embarrassing.

Come on you really have to try better


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 14, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Heck, not even at this point. Stuff like that's been happening for eons. Mario 64 comes to mind.


when               ?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 14, 2014)

The E3 and beta videos and screenshots, while pretty blurry, look better in certain areas than the final product. There are a lot of hoops that needed to be jumped through in order to get the game finalized and one of the things that were compromised in the final version were the graphics.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 14, 2014)

Zidane said:


> PS4 won February:
> 
> PS4: 286.7K
> Xbox One: 258K
> ...



i'm surprised the gap is that small, really

i can see xbox winning march due to titanfall


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 14, 2014)

Shirker said:


> The E3 and beta videos and screenshots, while pretty blurry, look better in certain areas than the final product. There are a lot of hoops that needed to be jumped through in order to get the game finalized and one of the things that were compromised in the final version were the graphics.



Looked at the beta. It's not any better. Just different textures. If anything the final version looks vastly better.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2014)

What's with the all the downgrades?


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 14, 2014)

Khris said:


> What's with the all the downgrades?



Launch windows.


----------



## Disaresta (Mar 14, 2014)

do either of the two "next gen" systems not suck yet?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 14, 2014)

The pixel quality took a hit as did the detail


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 14, 2014)

We dont have to.

Dark Souls is doing it for you .

Lol. Arrogant motherfuckers the lot of these lying ass fools


----------



## The World (Mar 14, 2014)

lol wut

Dark Souls is the saving grace of this generation


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## sworder (Mar 14, 2014)

>neogaf whining about pointless shit

nothing new

gameplay doesn't matter anymore, it's all about internal resolutions now


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 14, 2014)

>whining about "downgraded" console graphics when a superior PC version comes out in a month


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 14, 2014)

sworder said:


> >neogaf whining about pointless shit
> 
> nothing new
> 
> gameplay doesn't matter anymore, it's all about internal resolutions now



Take a look at those pictures and you'll realize that's not whineing they downgraded some parts so much that they look like PS2 era games.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 14, 2014)

Kael Hyun said:


> Take a look at those pictures and you'll realize that's not whineing they downgraded some parts so much that they look like PS2 era games.



And meanwhile people that aren't complaining neofaggots are playing and enjoying the game.

What tools, huh? 

No one ever played Dark Souls for the graphics, dude.


----------



## YoungChief (Mar 14, 2014)

sworder said:


> >neogaf whining about pointless shit
> 
> nothing new
> 
> gameplay doesn't matter anymore, it's all about internal resolutions now



Yes gameplay > graphics all day err day but that's not the point. The point is it's false advertisement to show an amazing looking version of a game that they know will hype people up, and then later we see the game has been gutted with no explanation from the developers, or in some cases the devs are claiming there was no downgrade (watchdogs). I fear this may happen to the recently delayed Witcher 3, I hope not though. 

All I'm saying is don't show us one thing when what we'll actually get is not the same, is that _really_ too much to ask for? Is that being a "graphics whore"? If anything a game should look BETTER by the time it releases, not worse. Doesn't make a game automatically bad or anything like that when this kind of thing happens of course, I don't think anyone feels like that really


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Launch windows.



Makes sense.


----------



## deathgod (Mar 14, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> Yes gameplay > graphics all day err day but that's not the point. The point is it's false advertisement to show an amazing looking version of a game that they know will hype people up, and then later we see the game has been gutted with no explanation from the developers, or in some cases the devs are claiming there was no downgrade (watchdogs). I fear this may happen to the recently delayed Witcher 3, I hope not though.
> 
> All I'm saying is don't show us one thing when what we'll actually get is not the same, is that _really_ too much to ask for? Is that being a "graphics whore"? If anything a game should look BETTER by the time it releases, not worse. Doesn't make a game automatically bad or anything like that when this kind of thing happens of course, I don't think anyone feels like that really



Totally agree. If the difference was minor and barely noticeable then yeah, I wouldn't have a problem, but from the screens and videos I've seen, that's not the case.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 14, 2014)

I like how you people seem to forget that the most of the promotional shit we we're shown concerning Dark Souls 2 was the PC build, which is the main platform of the game right now.

Bitch if the PC version gets a downgrade but complaining about console versions looking like shit is pretty moot.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 14, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> That implies that Nintendo games generally look bad, which they usually don't.
> 
> And for the record, I wasn't calling you blind or delusional. Because, like you said, you didn't give your opinion about it. "You'd" was being used as a general call to anyone. The better way to say it would have been "One would...", so that's my fault.



Nah it would imply that Nintendo games look worse than games on the superior consoles, which is in fact true.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 14, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Nah it would imply that Nintendo games look worse than games on the superior consoles, which is in fact true.



Okay? I can also say that my PC already trashes anything the PS4 or One will ever be able to achieve, but that doesn't mean that PS4 or One games look bad or that the owners of their systems don't know what true graphics are compared to "PC mustard race".



Gunners said:


> A Nintendo fan pointing the finger at a game's graphics.



This comment suggests nothing about other "superior" consoles.



Gunners said:


> because it is ironic that a Nintendo fanboy would go down that route.



And neither does this one.

They imply that a Nintendo fan couldn't possibly know anything about graphics.

But if you want to switch to the assertion that the best WiiU games will never look as good as the best PS4/One games, then, yes, you're probably right. Now what?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 14, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Okay? I can also say that my PC already trashes anything the PS4 or One will ever be able to achieve, but that doesn't mean that PS4 or One games look bad or that the owners of their systems don't know what true graphics are compared to "PC mustard race".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you an idiot?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 14, 2014)

And that's the end of that conversation.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 14, 2014)

Did you see the error of your ways? If the answer is yes, good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2014)

I want to say "graphics don't matter all that much" but am afraid I'll get gangnegged or something


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 14, 2014)

Khris said:


> I want to say "graphics don't matter all that much" but am afraid I'll get gangnegged or something



No one's jimmies are _that_ rustled in here.


----------



## Gino (Mar 14, 2014)

Khris said:


> I want to say "graphics don't matter all that much" but am afraid I'll get gangnegged or something




Why would you get gangnegged bruh you're right fuck what any of these sucka's think.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 14, 2014)

I personally don't care much about graphics; it is not something I really think about. I'm more concerned with how the game plays. For example if there was a difference visually between Grand Theft Auto IV and Grand Theft Auto V, I would not have realised; what made me prefer GTA V was the way I could play the game. 

There are also numerous 16 bit platformers that I prefer to the platform games made recently.


----------



## The World (Mar 14, 2014)

Kael Hyun said:


> Take a look at those pictures and you'll realize that's not whineing they downgraded some parts so much that they look like *PS2 era games.*



>lol nope

>and whining about graphical downgrade when it keeps the framerate smooth as fuck



Death-kun said:


> Okay? I can also say that my PC already trashes anything the PS4 or One will ever be able to achieve, but that doesn't mean that PS4 or One games look bad or that the owners of their systems don't know what true graphics are compared to "PC mustard race".



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MmmDPblc9E[/YOUTUBE]

and the PS4 is superior to the Xbone


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 14, 2014)

The World said:


> and the PS4 is superior to the Xbone



It's not hard to see that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 14, 2014)

Have some donkey kong and be quiet yo. Lol.

Or do you need to eat some Pikmin 3 fruit?

My comment was about people believing the shit they get fed on a daily basis and this graphical arms race they're fucking about with. In the end its just publisher's bold face lying to people. They're way too enthusiastic about this next gen BS.

Look devs arent even using multithreading techniques right. They dont know what they're doing yet.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 14, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> It's not hard to see that.



They'd need to be 500% stronger than last gen to get raw cross gen games to look sizeably different with the shitty coding devs are using. But they're only 300% stronger and the Xbone is using too much for non gaming features. And using ESRAM in their build.


----------



## Gino (Mar 14, 2014)

so what we in here talking about I'm confused brah.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> No one's jimmies are _that_ rustled in here.



For a second I thought this was neogaf  



Gino said:


> Why would you get gangnegged bruh you're right fuck what any of these sucka's think.



You and I seem to be agreeing on a lot things lately.. I like your taste


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 14, 2014)

The World said:


> >lol nope
> 
> >and whining about graphical downgrade when it keeps the framerate smooth as fuck


Hear let me help show you how bad a down grade this really is.





Are you saying these Don't look like they came from the PS2 era compared to the shit they were showing off?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2014)

People throwing out the word "PS2 era" too much these days.. read it multiple times on neogaf in the watch_dogs and titanfall downgrade threads.. 

Needless to say, that's stretching it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 14, 2014)

Aside from their legitimate leaks, I'll never, for the life of me, get why people put the toxic waste that is Neogaf on such a high pedestal. I see better video game opinions on 4chan.


----------



## Gino (Mar 14, 2014)

Is ps2 era supposed to be an insult?That era held some of my best gaming memories right along with the gamecube and dreamcast.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2014)

Gino said:


> Is ps2 era supposed to be an insult?That era held some of my best gaming memories right along with the gamecube and dreamcast.



They compare it to those days graphics-wise.. Which is funny, some of the cell-shaded PS2 games look much better than some PS360 games...


----------



## Zaru (Mar 14, 2014)

Khris said:


> People throwing out the word "PS2 era" too much these days.. read it multiple times on neogaf in the watch_dogs and titanfall downgrade threads..
> 
> Needless to say, that's stretching it.



Some of the video footage of driving in Watch Dogs looked worse than NFS Underground 2, a PS2 era game. I laughed at those claims too until I saw that comparison. Then the laughter got stuck in my throat.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 14, 2014)

Gino said:


> Is ps2 era supposed to be an insult?That era held some of my best gaming memories right along with the gamecube and dreamcast.



I'm not argueing that infact I loved my PS2, but the PS2 also had the lowest graphical quality when it came to Multi-platform games. Plus you have to admit That at most looks like it came out in the early months of the 360's life cycle.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Some of the video footage of driving in Watch Dogs looked worse than NFS Underground 2, a PS2 era game. I laughed at those claims too until I saw that comparison. Then the laughter got stuck in my throat.



Youtube rendering or whatever the technical term for it is.. I doubt the finalized game will look like that while actually playing it. At least not the ps4/xbone version.. If it is, than that game could be the exception


----------



## teddy (Mar 14, 2014)

What's this graphics talk here?


----------



## Enclave (Mar 14, 2014)

By the way, remember those supposed "downgrades" in the graphics for inFamous: Second Son?



Yeah, just like I said in the inFamous thread.  It was due to lower light conditions due to time of day in the more recent screen shot.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 14, 2014)

Khris said:


> Youtube rendering or whatever the technical term for it is.. I doubt the finalized game will look like that while actually playing it. At least not the ps4/xbone version.. If it is, than that game could be the exception


The general Watch Dogs fidelity is, while not reveal trailer level, still pretty great - but that particular part looked horrible and I can't blame it on youtube.


Enclave said:


> By the way, remember those supposed "downgrades" in the graphics for inFamous: Second Son?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like I said in the inFamous thread.  It was due to lower light conditions due to time of day in the more recent screen shot.



It's usually not difficult to tell whether differences come from different lighting or actual graphical downgrades.
In case of DS2, they seem to have REMOVED light as a gameplay element. A lot of people complain about that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 14, 2014)

Enclave said:


> By the way, remember those supposed "downgrades" in the graphics for inFamous: Second Son?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like I said in the inFamous thread.  It was due to lower light conditions due to time of day in the more recent screen shot.




You do realize I got the screenshots from Dualshockers right? 

Man you need to pay closer attention


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 14, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> You do realize I got the screenshots from Dualshockers right?
> 
> Man you need to pay closer attention



No but what he's saying is that it's a time of day comparison according to the Sucker punch.

I'm not too sure myself because he just looks too different.  But let's just wait until the game comes out to see how it is.  Doesn't make sense to  point and gloat about such things at this stage.


----------



## Enclave (Mar 14, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> You do realize I got the screenshots from Dualshockers right?
> 
> Man you need to pay closer attention



Did you even read what I just posted?  The Technical Art Lead of Sucker Punch is saying that there isn't a downgrade and explained the difference in the screens.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 14, 2014)

They had that from the offset when they explained the "differences" But we have more than one shot. And the game doesnt hold up in areas. Not to mention several touted "next gen" features are gone from Infamous. Global illumination for instance. 

But whatever just play through the game

At the end of the day. Would you play station 4 survive the washing machine?Doubtful.
Animal Crossing though? That shit's made out of Nintendium.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2014)

Razr gonna Razr


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 14, 2014)

Anyone complaining about graphics in a game that looks like this...


*Spoiler*: __ 








Yeaaaah, good luck with that.


----------



## teddy (Mar 14, 2014)

......what the hell did i just read


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2014)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Anyone complaining about graphics in a game that looks like this...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



He still looks like a d-bag


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 14, 2014)

He'd fit right in Crysis 2 ^

Not next gen 'nuff for Crysis 3.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 14, 2014)

? said:


> ......what the hell did i just read



I think he means PS4 will eventually wear down as what washing machine does to clothes


I think.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 14, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> He'd fit right in Crysis 2 ^
> 
> Not next gen 'nuff for Crysis 3.



Comparing open-world to a FPS?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> I think he means PS4 will eventually wear down as what washing machine does to clothes
> 
> 
> I think.



Inb4 the washing machine does a 180 and doesn't need water to operate anymore.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 14, 2014)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Comparing open-world to a FPS?



You make it sound like FPS don't have breathtaking environments.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2014)

I played a good 4-5 hours of Battlefield4 on my friend's PS4... Environments looked breathtaking..


----------



## Zaru (Mar 14, 2014)

Too bad about the general state of the game...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2014)

Yeah.. I feel ya.. There's always Battlefield 5 tho.. Seeing as how the title will now have an annual release just like CoD..  

Pfft.. Whateves.. I want my Borderlands 3 already


----------



## The World (Mar 14, 2014)

Khris said:


> He still looks like a d-bag



I'm revoking your Infamous privileges


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2014)

BTW, just read that LoU reached 6 million sales.. That number is crazy good for an exclusive...



The World said:


> I'm revoking your Infamous privileges



Just try smilefucker


----------



## Gino (Mar 14, 2014)

Dat Smily ugly as fuck


----------



## teddy (Mar 14, 2014)

.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 14, 2014)

Khris said:


> BTW, just read that LoU reached 6 million sales.. That number is crazy good for an exclusive...



TLoU: GotY Edition incoming for PS4.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 14, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> You make it sound like FPS don't have breathtaking environments.



Sure they do. But they aren't all being streamed and processed at once like they are in an open world game. Comparing the visuals of something like inFAMOUS to something like Crysis is asinine.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2014)

Gino said:


> Dat Smily ugly as fuck



Let the smile flow through you 



Death-kun said:


> TLoU: GotY Edition incoming for PS4.



Adding a new mode where you control Ellie throughout the whole story..


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 15, 2014)

I read the last 5 pages of this thread......           I made a mistake


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 15, 2014)

*pc screen shots


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *pc screen shots



nope 



> The lastest inFAMOUS: Second Son screenshots leaked from various streams were quite spectacular, but they were also rather low in quality and definitely spoiler-ish. Luckily not all of them are like that, and today we got a few more, grabbed directly from the console (and as such showing much better graphics) and free from any any of those nasty spoilers.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 15, 2014)

Looks nice then.


> THEY SHOULD ALREADY HAVE IT! Do you even pre-order?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 15, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> I think he means PS4 will eventually wear down as what washing machine does to clothes
> 
> 
> I think.



I am referencing the 3DSXL that got thrown in the washing machine in stand by mode and lived to tell the tale. You can read about it on GAF


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 15, 2014)

The urouge is strong in this thread.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 15, 2014)

So famitsu has said that there are a lot of unannounced japanese exclusive ps4 titles in development already  can't wait to see them then


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 15, 2014)

Konami needed a new mascot for their Winning Eleven Strategem





Lmaooo that is way too amusing


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2014)

Infamous legit the best looking open-world game to date.. 



Inuhanyou said:


> So famitsu has said that there are a lot of unannounced japanese exclusive ps4 titles in development already  can't wait to see them then



Based region-free


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 15, 2014)

I dunno about that Khris



Btw how much of the game is rendered at any one point in time? Any loading screens?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 15, 2014)

cast shadows cause of different times of day =/= downgrade


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 15, 2014)

Difference in detail is still noticeable


----------



## sworder (Mar 15, 2014)

>comparing details in youtube screen caps



just scroll up a bit and look at the pictures The World posted, looks better than both of yours

or do those not count?


----------



## teddy (Mar 15, 2014)

Infamous second son looks legit


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 15, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Difference in detail is still noticeable



Maybe the aren't used to properly capturing the night effects with the new hardware.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 15, 2014)

come back with uncompressed stills and then compare


----------



## SionBarsod (Mar 15, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> So famitsu has said that there are a lot of unannounced japanese exclusive ps4 titles in development already  can't wait to see them then



Hope they're good. Thank god for region free.


----------



## teddy (Mar 15, 2014)

Lol downgrades


hot topic of the month


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2014)

sworder said:


> >comparing details in youtube screen caps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder if he bumps into everything with those blinders on 



? said:


> Lol downgrades
> 
> 
> hot topic of the month



I know right 

topic of the launch window year


----------



## teddy (Mar 15, 2014)

>watch dogs

_HAGYGUYFFU DOWNGRADES!_

>dark souls 2

_HAGDRSTDDU DOWNGRADES!_

>infamous second son

_HAVTYCHYTU DOWNGRA-_




delsin says piss off with those jabroni stills and upgrade to prescription lenses


----------



## Gino (Mar 15, 2014)

>japanese exclusive ps4 titles

>Fuck sony


----------



## Olivia (Mar 15, 2014)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


>



Are they actually selling them for $600 now? 

I wonder why that retailer is doing that, as I doubt it's a global change. Most likely an error. But still funny none the less.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 15, 2014)

uh guys, you misunderstood. The titles are not exclusive to japan. They are Japanese games that are exclusive to PS4


----------



## SionBarsod (Mar 15, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> uh guys, you misunderstood. The titles are not exclusive to japan. They are Japanese games that are exclusive to PS4



Even better. Chance we'll see some at E3? We'll probably have to wait until TGS


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 16, 2014)

hopefully sooner rather than later...


----------



## Gino (Mar 16, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> uh guys, you misunderstood. The titles are not exclusive to japan. They are Japanese games that are exclusive to PS4




Crisis Averted


----------



## teddy (Mar 16, 2014)

*-_-*

......................​


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 16, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> I dunno about that Khris
> 
> 
> 
> Btw how much of the game is rendered at any one point in time? Any loading screens?



Two low quality pics at different times of day again? Make a good comparison these do not.

The game looks amazing. Give it up man.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 16, 2014)

Im more interested in the actual game. When you have a PC you dont need a western console and the extra complications. A console should be a console.

As for downgrades, its just saying one thing and doing another. Like gutting features.
More pertinent.

But suckerpunch is gonna suckerpunch so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Two low quality pics at different times of day again? Make a good comparison these do not.
> 
> The game looks amazing. Give it up man.



From the gifs I've seen of the light changes depending on the time of day, yeah, that influences the visuals a lot.
Between those two shots, there's no apparent visual downgrade or anything.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 16, 2014)

I only posted them because the geometry looks a bit less detailed in terms of the character models

Lighting will automatically make your environments look more or less defined based off the shading but it doesnt do that with the character models


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 16, 2014)

Yeah... Graphics are the last thing inFAMOUS will be critiqued on, if anything.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 16, 2014)

lel infamous looks so bad, "next gen" my ass, pc mustard race


----------



## Zaru (Mar 16, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> I only posted them because the geometry looks a bit less detailed in terms of the character models



It's just lower contrast/brighter shadows.

Honestly, while it's possible, I find it very unlikely that a downgrade would happen in the polycount. Model complexity, particularly for important characters that the game focusses on, is absolutely negligible in terms of performance.
Downgrades are more likely to happen in relation to secondary texture resolution, post-processing and lighting/shadows since those have a HUGE impact in general.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 16, 2014)

Well yeah they had to change the lighting techniques due to the performance drain


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 16, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Well yeah they had to change the lighting techniques due to the performance drain



Stop, just stop. You've been proven wrong multiple times just give it up dude, you look desperate now.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 16, 2014)

Here's some more desperation for you then

Its a fact that they took out global illumination

It's called not overselling yourself


----------



## sworder (Mar 16, 2014)

>wants to prove point about global illumination
>posts gif from a cloudy day



have you never learned the concept of weather? i'ma go out at dusk on a cloudy day, take pictures, and come talk about how real life no longer has global illumination


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 16, 2014)

Jesus, what's with all the graphic whoring around here these days?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 16, 2014)

Overwatch said:


> Jesus, what's with all the graphic whoring around here these days?


Till early 2007(with the PS3 intro),gameplay was always important.


----------



## dream (Mar 16, 2014)

Overwatch said:


> Jesus, what's with all the graphic whoring around here these days?



I chalk it up to the fact that the PS4 and Xbox One are still pretty new consoles, graphics discussions will be pretty prominent for a while.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 16, 2014)

Dream said:


> I chalk it up to the fact that the PS4 and Xbox One are still pretty new consoles, graphics discussions will be pretty prominent for a while.


I rather have gameplay!!


----------



## Zaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Dream said:


> I chalk it up to the fact that the PS4 and Xbox One are still pretty new consoles, graphics discussions will be pretty prominent for a while.



More importantly, I'm starting to wonder if these discussions are dominated by 15 year olds (Not talking about NF, but in general). I mean, is this their first console release or something? We've been through this several times (and I'm only a tender 25 years old).

Yet I constantly read stuff that basically translates to
"How the earliest games look is representative of the entire generation because optimization and development experience do not exist!"
"I'm PC mustard race and my PC already has stronger specs than the PS4 and XB1, so I will be able to play all multiplats for the entire generation on higher settings!"
"Better graphics means winning the generation, even if we're only a few months in!"

It's just ridiculous how often I see shit like that.


----------



## SionBarsod (Mar 16, 2014)

Zaru said:


> More importantly, I'm starting to wonder if these discussions are dominated by 15 year olds (Not talking about NF, but in general). I mean, is this their first console release or something? We've been through this several times (and I'm only a tender 25 years old).
> 
> Yet I constantly read stuff that basically translates to
> "How the earliest games look is representative of the entire generation because optimization and development experience do not exist!"
> ...



Folks will use anything as ammo for a console war. Hell the idea of a console war is dumb in general. Its like fighting over who's toy is cooler.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 16, 2014)

5 days couldn't come any quicker.

It'd better be worth a wait.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 16, 2014)

Considering just how badly the demand for cutting-edge visuals has been hamstringing tripple-A development in recent years, I don't see any reason to get pumped for this type of shit anymore.


----------



## teddy (Mar 16, 2014)

sworder said:


> >wants to prove point about global illumination
> >posts gif from a cloudy day
> 
> 
> ...





Zaru said:


> More importantly, I'm starting to wonder if these discussions are dominated by 15 year olds (Not talking about NF, but in general). I mean, is this their first console release or something? We've been through this several times (and I'm only a tender 25 years old).
> 
> Yet I constantly read stuff that basically translates to
> "How the earliest games look is representative of the entire generation because optimization and development experience do not exist!"
> ...



This. it's almost embarrassing to see that this what the vg community is devolving to. practically turned "jumping the gun" into a way of life


----------



## Zaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Smaller devs and Indies won't magically produce higher fidelity content just because the console is stronger, but at least it gives them a lot of freedom with techniques that are easier to implement but were not possible performance-wise on last gen.
(E.g. anything that requires you to render scenes from different viewpoints than that of the player)


----------



## Gunners (Mar 16, 2014)

Zaru said:


> More importantly, I'm starting to wonder if these discussions are dominated by 15 year olds (Not talking about NF, but in general). I mean, is this their first console release or something? We've been through this several times (and I'm only a tender 25 years old).
> 
> Yet I constantly read stuff that basically translates to
> "How the earliest games look is representative of the entire generation because optimization and development experience do not exist!"
> ...


Well certain things bring out the child in people. It's sort of like hanging around with old friends, you will go back to behaving like you did when you used to hang around with them.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 16, 2014)

Zaru said:


> More importantly, I'm starting to wonder if these discussions are dominated by 15 year olds (Not talking about NF, but in general). I mean, is this their first console release or something? We've been through this several times (and I'm only a tender 25 years old).
> 
> Yet I constantly read stuff that basically translates to
> "How the earliest games look is representative of the entire generation because optimization and development experience do not exist!"
> ...



Mostly folks who grew up with a PS2


 But forget graphics for now, seem we have an actual issue.

Infamous Second Son has a Special Edition that's much more expensive. 
Apparently there's a core element about the game's story that you cant access unless you buy the special edition


----------



## dream (Mar 16, 2014)

St NightRazr said:
			
		

> Apparently there's a core element about the game's story that you cant access unless you buy the special edition



This is simply disgusting.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 16, 2014)

What's happening with Gaming reminds me of that speech the Godfather gave, about narcotics being the end of the mafia.

I really wish they'd scale back on the amount of money they invest in games, so they wouldn't have to be so ruthless in the way that they try and milk consumers.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 16, 2014)

Are we sure it's a core element and not just some tidbit that would help make certain parts of the story clearer, but not necessarily needed to understand?


----------



## Zaru (Mar 16, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Infamous Second Son has a Special Edition that's much more expensive.
> Apparently there's a core element about the game's story that you cant access unless you buy the special edition



Well, it's "what happened before the events of Second Son" backstory bridging Infamous 2 and 3.


----------



## teddy (Mar 16, 2014)

Said dlc details events that took place between infamous 2 and second son so i guess it'd give closure to some people

as long as it doesn't have details relevant to the main plot i can live without it


plus this decision is only straight way for now. who knows if they'll flip their script and add it to psn down the line


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 16, 2014)

? said:


> Said dlc details events that took place between infamous 2 and second son so i guess it'd give closure to some people
> 
> as long as it doesn't have details relevant to the main plot i can live without it
> 
> ...



They usualy do. They made the Exlucives for the last 2 games avalible later down the line.


----------



## Gino (Mar 16, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Mostly folks who grew up with a PS2
> 
> 
> But forget graphics for now, seem we have an actual issue.
> ...




That better not be fucking true..........


----------



## Zaru (Mar 16, 2014)

? said:


> plus this decision is only straight way for now. who knows if they'll flip their script and add it to psn down the line





There's probably only a limited amount of the special editions. There's too much money to be made by releasing it as DLC later for them to not do so.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 16, 2014)

Of course it's true. It won't be that important, but people will still feel compelled to buy it. Then they'll release it in an "ultimate edition" for $50 by Spring 2015, after releasing it as DLC 1-2 months after the standard game comes out.


----------



## Gino (Mar 16, 2014)

Zidane said:


> It's not          .





> "Cole’s Legacy bridges this gap in time with a series of missions Delsin Rowe must complete that reveal unique insights into how the world of Infamous: Second Son came to be."


Sounds like some shit that should be apart of the main game.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 16, 2014)

Stop being such a sensationalist Razr.

"Core element about game's story"?



> Cole's Legacy. Uncover what happened between the devastating events of inFAMOUS 2 and inFAMOUS Second Son



It's just some back story on what happened between inFAMOUS 2 and Second Son. It's as far from a "core element" to Second Son's story as possible. It has nothing to do with the story of Second Son. Sucker Punch has stated multiple times that Second Son takes place 7 years after inFAMOUS 2 and that it would not be necessary to have played the previous games to enjoy the story of Second Son. It will be pretty clear what happened during that time period by the state of the world in Second Son alone. This DLC is for hardcore fans that want every little detail about Cole and the aftermath of inFAMOUS 2. Hardly a "core element" of Delsin's story.


----------



## teddy (Mar 16, 2014)

Can't wait till the product is actually released so some people can  and further nitpick the shit out of the game

exclusively google "everything wrong with infamous: second son" and parrot what they read off some nobody's blog


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 16, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Mostly folks who grew up with a PS2
> 
> 
> But forget graphics for now, seem we have an actual issue.
> ...



Sure that isn't just a rumor?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 16, 2014)

? said:


> Can't wait till the product is actually released so some people can  and further nitpick the shit out of the game
> 
> exclusively google "everything wrong with infamous: second son" and parrot what they read off some nobody's blog


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2014)

Blog should go like this...

Negatives:-
-great graphics
-immersive world 
-good combat
-solid story
-rumors of the dev team torturing puppies

Positives:-
+sony exclusive 
+apparent downgrades even though there aren't any
+no dogs
+douchebag protagonist 

5.5/10..


----------



## teddy (Mar 16, 2014)

- bentley isn't a playable character

now 4.5


----------



## Shirker (Mar 16, 2014)

Second Son doesn't have dogs?

Well, there goes one potential costumer. 

--------------

Stop posting Ryan gosling gifs. I have enough problems with questioning my sexuality in the Pro Wrestling thread.


----------



## Reyes (Mar 16, 2014)

Khris said:


> Blog should go like this...
> 
> Negatives:-
> -great graphics
> ...



Review provided by Polygon and Arthur Gies


----------



## teddy (Mar 16, 2014)

What? no sly or murphy skin dlc?!


piece of shit game it is


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 16, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Stop posting Ryan gosling gifs. I have enough problems with questioning my sexuality in the Pro Wrestling thread.


----------



## teddy (Mar 16, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Stop posting Ryan gosling gifs. I have enough problems with questioning my sexuality in the Pro Wrestling thread.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 17, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Well yeah they had to change the lighting techniques due to the performance drain




Just so you know, there has never been dynamic GI(global illumination) in Second Son to begin with. There has been plenty of HDR and dynamic lights. But global illumination has never been there. And it would technically only be a waste of resources anyway considering that the artists fix the times of day according to plot points like the previous games, so dynamic sun casting is unnecessary.

As for that "rumor", its just the cole's legacy dlc that's been known for months. It is irrelevant to Second Son(as the new game does not reference previous games events as plot points), and only for curious fans of the previous games.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 17, 2014)

:>

So who wants to guess on Watcheh Doge's endless filler content?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 17, 2014)

I hear the game is 35+ hours long.. Pretty sure GTAV was the same length-wise.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 17, 2014)

Khris said:


> I hear the game is 35+ hours long.. Pretty sure GTAV was the same length-wise.



and thats includeing the time People will free roam "I would say the average player which does free roam a bit tend to reach the end within 35-40h. But doing everything is close 100h."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 17, 2014)

I doubt anyone would free roam as much as they did in GTAV.. Unless you're a creep that likes to get personal info on every fucker that walks the streets


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 18, 2014)

It begins


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2014)

I don't see the big deal of this.. 3D already hurts my eyes like a bitch.. I'd assume this will be ten times worse..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 18, 2014)

well the occulus rift is hyped up as the savior of gaming


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 18, 2014)

Ewwww


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2014)

Gaming doesn't need a savior.. Gaming was "fixed" when it wasn't really broken in the first place.. Shoulda stayed with the same formula, instead of these tiresome gimmicks..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 18, 2014)

OH SWEET


----------



## teddy (Mar 19, 2014)

I don't want that thing hanging over my eyes


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Disaresta (Mar 19, 2014)

so much not caring about this.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 19, 2014)

Perfect way to describe the Vr Shenanigans

"This looks pretty good. But it's lulling you into a false sense of reality, you can take the blue pill, and continue saying this will sell off coolness alone, or you can take the red pill, and see the true price.  "





Ouch, not good sony


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlXrjTh7vHc&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]

It seems Occulus Rift is one step ahead of Project Morpheus


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 19, 2014)

either you think VR is a gimmick everywhere or nowhere. this double standards bullshit gets old


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 19, 2014)

Right now, I perceive it as a gimmick.


----------



## Gino (Mar 19, 2014)

of course it's a gimmick.


----------



## sworder (Mar 19, 2014)

It's not gonna work. The fact that they are forcing the Move into this will kill it before it even takes off. They need to understand that motion gaming will never overtake our good ol controllers

The concept of being able to turn your head around in a FPS and having the view shift along sounds cool in theory, but the fact remains that if I'm gonna aim my gun, it's just much more precise using the right thumbstick than using my head

Probably will end up as a more immersive Kinect


----------



## Shirker (Mar 19, 2014)

Gino said:


> of course it's a gimmick.



Yep. Much like practically everything else in vidgams. It's recently become a 4-letter word though once they started venturing into stuff we don't like. 

Eh, but I digress.

I can't really bring myself to get excited over any VR device mainly because they seem like they're too susceptible to agitating motion sickness, and I'm the type of guy that can watch others play FPSs with no real problem. I'm actually getting sorta dizzy just thinking about it.


----------



## Reyes (Mar 19, 2014)

sworder said:


> It's not gonna work. *The fact that they are forcing the Move into this will kill it before it even takes off*. They need to understand that motion gaming will never overtake our good ol controllers
> 
> The concept of being able to turn your head around in a FPS and having the view shift along sounds cool in theory, but the fact remains that if I'm gonna aim my gun, it's just much more precise using the right thumbstick than using my head
> 
> Probably will end up as a more immersive Kinect



As far as I know Move is not a requirement for Sony VR only the PS4 Camera for head tracking.

You can use the DS4 with Sony VR (why do you think it has the light bar) and the Move will just be another way to interact with it I'm pretty sure.

Just a question has anyone here actually had time with stuff like the Oculus Rift?

This and the Oculus aren't the old VR from the 90's.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 19, 2014)

sworder said:


> It's not gonna work. The fact that they are forcing the Move into this will kill it before it even takes off. They need to understand that motion gaming will never overtake our good ol controllers
> 
> The concept of being able to turn your head around in a FPS and having the view shift along sounds cool in theory, but the fact remains that if I'm gonna aim my gun, it's just much more precise using the right thumbstick than using my head
> 
> Probably will end up as a more immersive Kinect



Your head beign linked to an arm always made fps's a bit wonky to me lol.


----------



## Enclave (Mar 19, 2014)

How do you get that the Rift is a step ahead of Morpheus?  Personally I don't have much hope for either, but fact remains that Sony has been in the head mounted display game for a long time, if anybody is going to pull off making a comfortable VR headset?  It's likely to be them.  They've been working towards it for quite a while now.

Also, last I heard the Rift version 2 has a 720p display while Morpheus has 1080p.  Really Razr, I don't get why you keep on trying to drag Sony down even going to such lengths as being outright dishonest.  Did Sony rape you?  It's ok, nobody will judge.


----------



## Reyes (Mar 19, 2014)

Enclave said:


> How do you get that the Rift is a step ahead of Morpheus?  Personally I don't have much hope for either, but fact remains that Sony has been in the head mounted display game for a long time, if anybody is going to pull off making a comfortable VR headset?  It's likely to be them.  They've been working towards it for quite a while now.
> 
> Also, last I heard the Rift version 2 has a 720p display while Morpheus has 1080p.  Really Razr, I don't get why you keep on trying to drag Sony down even going to such lengths as being outright dishonest.  Did Sony rape you?  It's ok, nobody will judge.



Well the Oculus Rift dev kit 2 does have a 1080p display:


> 1920*1080p AMOLED




Although if I remember right Morphus has better Hz.the OR2.

But really if Morphus provides a good experience of VR its a win win for both OR and Sony.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 19, 2014)

Everything we call "standard" in gaming now started as a gimmick. It's only a gimmick until it becomes "traditional". Trying to undermine VR by calling it a gimmick isn't really doing anything.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 19, 2014)

Yeah it isn't a  gimmick, it's a headache.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 20, 2014)

all these streams of second son on the ps4 "live from playstation" app is making me insane

i want this game so bad, it looks so good and fun.

one more day, just one more day


----------



## TylerDurden (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm not gonna dismiss the VR headset just yet


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 20, 2014)

Enclave said:


> How do you get that the Rift is a step ahead of Morpheus?  Personally I don't have much hope for either, but fact remains that Sony has been in the head mounted display game for a long time, if anybody is going to pull off making a comfortable VR headset?  It's likely to be them.  They've been working towards it for quite a while now.
> 
> Also, last I heard the Rift version 2 has a 720p display while Morpheus has 1080p.  Really Razr, I don't get why you keep on trying to drag Sony down even going to such lengths as being outright dishonest.  Did Sony rape you?  It's ok, nobody will judge.



You might want t actually watch the people's videos first.

God man, do some research before you get into a conversation


Sony's kit uses LCD( there's the snake door issue that needs to be solved) and its only 90 degrees of motion. 
The folks at occulus found a decent solution ot motion blur sickness as well, Valve gave them a hint.


But lol, if you wanted to own all of sony's kit it'd be super expensive, a PS4,A vita, The move(for whatever motion games they'll make for this Vr experience),Project Morpheus,PS Camera...extra controllers, vita's memory cards,PS+. Lot of cheddar there.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 20, 2014)

Dragon Fin Soup said:
			
		

> Hello, we are Grimm Bros, nice meeting you all! We are Ash Monif and Randis Albion, long time friends and industry veterans. Over the last twelve months, we’ve been working with a small band of indie developers and today we’re proud to share with you our debut title – Dragon Fin Soup!
> 
> Dragon Fin Soup on PS4, PS3 and PS Vita
> 
> ...



Cool game I found on the PS.Blog News letter that's trying to get support.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 20, 2014)

So is Infamous Second Son a must have? or I have wait a little bit more before getting a PS4 with great games?

it is the only PS4 game in my radar. Do not care about the rest


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 20, 2014)

It's a cool 15 hour game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 20, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> It's a cool 15 hour game.



can I get into it if I didn't like the first two games?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 20, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> can I get into it if I didn't like the first two games?



Yeah, it's not the same Main character from the others and IIRC takes place a few years after the second game. Still If you have a PS3 you should play those games to understand the World.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 20, 2014)

No. It's like the first two, which are amazing, but if you didn't enjoy it you won't like this one.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 20, 2014)

Kael Hyun said:


> Yeah, it's not the same Main character from the others and IIRC takes place a few years after the second game. Still If you have a PS3 you should play those games to understand the World.


 oh.



crazymtf said:


> No. It's like the first two, which are amazing, but if you didn't enjoy it you won't like this one.



 I see. Oh Well, I shall keep waiting then.


----------



## Enclave (Mar 20, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> You might want t actually watch the people's videos first.
> 
> God man, do some research before you get into a conversation
> 
> ...



Typical Razr, making assumptions about something when there's no info to make said assumptions about.

Want to know something about the whole blur issue?  The solution Valve found out, what the Rift is going to use?  Yeah, my freakin' TV does that.  It's something known industry wide and has been in use for over a year now.  It's silly to think Sony won't put in the odd black frame.

Really, the only significant downside that you can actually be sure of at this point in time is the 90 degree field of vision in the Morpheus, and that we cannot really comment on until we try it for ourselves and see if it's enough.  Way too soon to say.  Regarding the LCD screen?  Not all LCD screens have high latency (I assume this is the issue you're talking about?) and Sony with their TVs has generally the lowest latency displays in the business, that's something I trust them with.

Finally, with regards to the cost.  Why you include the Vita in that I'll never know.  The Move isn't a requirement of it as those controllers are not necessarily needed for a game, that's all on the game devs.  The camera while suggested will be needed may not actually be, remember we're dealing with a prototype, they could easily put some accelerometers in the device, they're cheap and easy weight practically nothing and would accomplish the same goal.  Finally, they've said that the Morpheus is considered it's own eco system.  I wouldn't be completely surprised if they release PC drivers if only to make their headset able to directly compete with the Rift, but in this situation it's way too soon to really say one way or the other.

Fact is we know little about the Morpheus and know pretty near everything there is to know about the Rift.  Too soon to make a proper comparison or even a comparision on the level you're trying to.  Of course you only do this because Sony apparently molested you as a child.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 20, 2014)

razr unfortunately likes to talk about things without knowing what he's usually speaking about


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 20, 2014)

Unlike you I've used these devices.


Come back when you've handled a rift, stop assuming shit.

Even Amateurs should know you need 1080p bare minimum for VR)
Geometry needs to be rendered twice over and sound also needs to be rendered as well.

But alas I dont understand your need to argue, they're still prototypes


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 20, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> razr unfortunately likes to talk about things without knowing what he's usually speaking about



dude said a core part of infamous second son story was locked behind the special edition and i've been laughing ever since

sucker punch did the same for the other infamous games but with comics, and its never a "core" part of the story its additional stuff that you can skip


----------



## Gunners (Mar 20, 2014)

Are there any glaring problems with the PS4? I've been thinking about getting one this April/May, but I wondering if they'll come out with a more efficient model and controller.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 20, 2014)

no real issues with the hardware no. Just needs more games and OS features, but they are slowly working on those issues.

I would say if your the type of person who can't deal with the fact that you'll likely have to wait a little before worthwhile games come out, then wait a while. if your fine just having the unit while playing the trickle of games that are gradually released, then no issue buying it now.

For me, i knew i'd have to wait for games when i bought it at launch, so i didn't have a problem.


----------



## Enclave (Mar 20, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Unlike you I've used these devices.
> 
> 
> Come back when you've handled a rift, stop assuming shit.
> ...



Lol, I'm assuming shit?  Ok, I'm aware that you need to render 2 screens for VR, 1 screen for each eye.  This actually is the same with 3D.  Thing is?  It's a fact that the Rift dev kits have 720p displays.  Yes, the actual render is actually above 1080p but that's just because it's rendering 2 displays.  It's a fact that the resolution you actually see is 720p, at least currently.  You'll note, nothing I said about the Rift is incorrect.

I'm actually quite a fan of it, at least it's concept.  Nearly pledged on it's kickstarter.

See, I'm not assuming anything.  The only one making assumptions is you and it's about the Sony product.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 20, 2014)

Nope.

Inu too

Y'all need to get edited in Sony Vegas.

More interested in this eye track tech Sony's working on.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 20, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> can I get into it if I didn't like the first two games?



you can, well my brother didn't care for the first, didn't like the second but he's enjoying this one.

gameplay is much more polished though some of mechanics are the same. and the story telling is 100x better (at least so far) great game.

but i never advise buying a console solely for one game


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 20, 2014)

Getting Second Son.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 21, 2014)

Just received Second Son Collector Edition.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 21, 2014)

Virtual Reality will give you cancer irl. Sony should stop that bullshit called Morpheus from happening. Why cant we all just be lazy ass motherfuckers playing with a controller instead of looking like an idiot wearing a helmet?


----------



## Gino (Mar 21, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Virtual Reality will give you cancer irl. Sony should stop that bullshit called Morpheus from happening. Why cant we all just be lazy ass motherfuckers playing with a controller instead of looking like an idiot wearing a helmet?


More and More people just wanna dive deeper into fantasy.

AKA run away from real life.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeah so we can vomit and feel the pain we receive when we get hit by attacks


----------



## Gino (Mar 21, 2014)

Byrd said:


> Yeah so we can vomit and feel the pain we receive when we get hit by attacks


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 21, 2014)

Best article I've seen on this VR business



Courtesy of Shittakku


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 21, 2014)

are they gonna do another shitty article about how dragon's crown is for 13 year olds again


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 21, 2014)

I dont know, but they can just diss a pear and Stephen can go work somewhere else as far as Im concerned lol



I love the art for this title


----------



## bigduo209 (Mar 21, 2014)

[youtube]A7ZhLA9UT_c[/youtube]


----------



## Enclave (Mar 21, 2014)

Can't watch that right now as I'm at work.  Question though, are they back to having you shoot web at buildings to swing or are they still letting you just swing around by shooting your webbing into the air?

I really miss the proper webslinging that you saw in the PS2 games.


----------



## SionBarsod (Mar 21, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Can't watch that right now as I'm at work.  Question though, are they back to having you shoot web at buildings to swing or are they still letting you just swing around by shooting your webbing into the air?
> 
> I really miss the proper webslinging that you saw in the PS2 games.



I think it's back to shooting at the buildings. Left trigger for the left hand, right trigger for the right hand this time.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 23, 2014)

Is there a way to turn off the ds4's light bar?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 23, 2014)

No there is not


----------



## Zaru (Mar 23, 2014)

Sony announced that you'll be able to dim the lightbar to "very dark" in the near future. Not turn off completely. We'll see how that turns out


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 23, 2014)

bigduo209 said:


> [youtube]A7ZhLA9UT_c[/youtube]



I gotta say the way there talking makes me think of Spider-man 2 especialy with each trigger as a web strand. I just hope that means you can double up and create a makeshift sling shot like you could in 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 24, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Is there a way to turn off the ds4's light bar?



i got these decals on ebay for $2



these are not my pictures, they are from ign:



i got the PS logo one


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 24, 2014)

will destiny do sony well  i wonder


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 24, 2014)

*InFamous: Second Son Skyrockets PS4 Sales By 106%, According To Retailer*


----------



## 115 (Mar 24, 2014)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> i got these decals on ebay for $2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got a few of these too. Currently using the Zelda logo on my DS4 while my bro is using the Firefly logo on his. Surprisingly good for the price.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 24, 2014)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> i got these decals on ebay for $2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This one is hilarious.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 24, 2014)

That is awesome lol.

Nobodies going to Pax this year. Weird


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 24, 2014)

*Watch Dogs dev says PS4 so powerful that it "gave us a chance to dream" *


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 25, 2014)

lol PR garbage is so transparent. Yeah how much did they pay you?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 25, 2014)

Fufilling you PR deal for exclusive content and marketing? lol.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 25, 2014)

They obviously didn't get paid enough to come up with better lines than "chance to dream".


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 25, 2014)

Okay, that's pretty cool


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 25, 2014)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


>



*takes with*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 25, 2014)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


>



But really.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 25, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

